# Lucky March Shamrocks [25 BFPs, 4 angels<3]



## aley28

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/43b3ab8e-b3ad-411d-8060-18470d9f1ddb_zps241fc119.jpg
Hey ladies! Are you out already for February? Let's make March our lucky cycle! Let me know what day you'll be testing, and I'll add you to the list!

*Testing:*
*1st:*
aley28 :bfp:
Springermommy :bfp:
scoobydrip :angel:
trying4first1

*2nd:*
hopeful: ) :witch:

*3rd:*
Smille24 :witch:
Skc22
Megs555 :bfp:
Krystiboo

*4th:*
Sweetv :bfp:
Smile181c :bfp:
OnErth&InHvn :witch:
Dani88 :witch:

*5th:*
Mrsverhey :witch:
Ckelly79 :witch:
Salembaby :witch:
NashvilleSS :witch:
xLottiex :bfp:
Lozza1712 :witch:
gem4512 :witch:

*6th:*
Heartmom :bfp:
aidensxmomma :witch:
EmilieBrianne
xxDreamxx
beckie1991
lomelindi17 :bfp:

*7th:*
FallBabe :bfp:
Joyful4Jesus
jt0712
starryjune
CharlieO

*8th:*
ajarvis :witch:
nmv :witch:
JaiPavarti :angel:

*9th:*
drjo718 :witch:
Penelopejones :bfp:

*10th:*
Sweetmama26 :witch:
rbdanes
DHBH0930 :bfp:
destiny08
baby09

*11th:*
coucou11 :witch:
KimmyB13 :bfp:
wantmore :witch:
lutz720

*12th:*
FabPop :witch:
amyamyamy :witch:
accorn

*13th:*
ttcin2012
MissMcCoy :witch:
trea0025 :witch:

*14th:*
tinkerbelle93
Desiree1694 :bfp:
borr.dg.baby :witch:

*15th:*
lesh07 :witch:
enmaree
xxemmyxx :witch:
LadyElle
RubyRainbows :witch:
ttcin2012

*16th:*
Kakae :witch:

*17th:*
EElse :witch:
KrissyB :witch:
Dragon_Chaser :bfp:

*18th:*
sausages
bxsr :witch:
bajayby :witch:
BananaBabs :bfp:
NavyLadyBug :witch:
4.A.Blessing

*19th:*
sierraecho89
Petal1
ColbysMommy :bfp:
danielle1984 :witch:

*20th:*
michaela0
pradabooties
squirrel.
jwac :bfp:
Tryin4BbyBoy :bfp:

*21st:*
TeacherLyn :witch:
BabyBump2015
Child2Hold :witch:
LynAnne :bfp:
Sunn :witch:
Simplechick
Alidravana :witch:
Ella10

*23rd:*
bluefish1980 :witch:
Niksmommy :bfp:
ksybr10 :witch:
mommychris :bfp:

*24th:*
mrs n
KAH1990
KozmicKitten :witch:
willowtree24 :witch:

*25th:*
mom2sam
AJCash
wantingagirl

*26th:*
faith2015
oox_tasha_xoo :angel:

*27th:*
KatieMK :witch:
emiloo :witch:
MSMonkey9311

*28th:*
ellla :witch:

*30th*
abitclueless
meek0104

*31st:*
Smille24

*Date to be confirmed:*
lost7

*BFPS:*
Megs555 :bfp: aley28 :bfp: Smile181c :bfp: scoobydrip :bfp: Springermommy
xLottiex :bfp: SweetV :bfp: Heartmom :bfp: Fallbabe :bfp: lomelindi17
DHBH0930 :bfp: JaiPavarti :bfp: KimmyB13 :bfp: Penelopejones :bfp: Dragon_Chaser
Desiree1694 :bfp: BananaBabs :bfp: ColbysMommy :bfp: jwac :bfp: Niksmommy
Tryin4BbyBoy :bfp: mommychris :bfp: LynAnne :bfp: oox_tasha_xoo :bfp: HopeLove1

*Angels:*
scoobydrip :angel: Desiree1694 :angel: JaiPavarti :angel: oox_tasha_xoo​


----------



## drjo718

This is subject to change, but let's go with March 9 for me! Thanks!


----------



## aley28

Sure thing, drjo! Did AF show after all then? :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys, I should be testing in March if AF shows this cycle.. Not entirely sure when though! I think I should be o-ing right at the start so probably around 14th for testing? X


----------



## drjo718

aley28 said:


> Sure thing, drjo! Did AF show after all then? :hugs:

Not yet but I'm not feeling confident


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey! Subject to change but I should be testing around March 5th! I will let you know for sure when I O!!!! Thanks for starting a new thread I am so excited! I am CD 1 today!


----------



## DiabeticMommy

Hi guys, great name! :thumbup:

Wishing you all the luck o' the Irish!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm so glad you made this March thread. :flower:

I have no idea when I'll be testing in March yet though. My first cycle was super long so I have no idea what this next one will be like. I'll figure it out as the month goes on and keep you updated. :thumbup:

CD3 today. Nothing to report on. :haha: Now that I've got AF and my first cycle TTC is finally over, I'm ready for the witch to go away.


----------



## xLottiex

Subject to change I'll be testing 9th March!
CD3 today.
Average cycle length 36 days.
I'll probably O around CD22 as last months LP was 14 days (the only one I've measured)

Can I join you pleeease!? :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

March bfps will mean Christmas babies :)


----------



## Penguin20

I'm not sure when I will be testing but I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate this month so I will defiantly be joining when af arrives, could be a few days or couple weeks yet.. my longest cycle has been 40 days but it can come any day up to that and i'm currently on CD 26

Best of luck to everyone that joins this thread :)


----------



## aley28

drjo, any signs of AF today?

:wave: mrsverhey!

:wave: Diabeticmommy, I hope we all get the luck o' the Irish! A 100% success rate with BFPs in this thread would be FABULOUS! :haha:

aidensmomma - :haha: I hope AF leaves quickly! I think I'll be the same way - had this stupid crazy cycle, then when AF shows I'll just be happy its over but by CD2 I'll be ready to be done with AF... :haha:
FX'd that your cycle is much shorter this month! :flower:

xLottiex - Of course you can join us! I hope March is your month!! :happydance:

tinkerbelle - Yeah, that's fun isn't it?? :cloud9: My younger son was conceived in March and born in early December! Being heavily pregnant in the winter is ideal, as you don't overheat as badly...

Penguin20, I hope AF shows soon so you can move on to a new cycle, hopefully one with a nice strong ovulation! :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

aley28 said:


> drjo, any signs of AF today?
> 
> :wave: mrsverhey!
> 
> :wave: Diabeticmommy, I hope we all get the luck o' the Irish! A 100% success rate with BFPs in this thread would be FABULOUS! :haha:
> 
> aidensmomma - :haha: I hope AF leaves quickly! I think I'll be the same way - had this stupid crazy cycle, then when AF shows I'll just be happy its over but by CD2 I'll be ready to be done with AF... :haha:
> FX'd that your cycle is much shorter this month! :flower:
> 
> xLottiex - Of course you can join us! I hope March is your month!! :happydance:
> 
> tinkerbelle - Yeah, that's fun isn't it?? :cloud9: My younger son was conceived in March and born in early December! Being heavily pregnant in the winter is ideal, as you don't overheat as badly...
> 
> Penguin20, I hope AF shows soon so you can move on to a new cycle, hopefully one with a nice strong ovulation! :flower:

My son was conceived April time I think and was due on December 30th I was so hoping he'd come as an early Christmas present so we could have Christmas with a newborn but he came 9 days late on January 8th instead! I think a march conception would mean a November due date? So definitely a teeny bundle by Christmas :cloud9: x


----------



## drjo718

Nope, still waiting for AF. Still bfn. My lp is ALWAYS 14dpo and I'm 15dpo today. Wondering if the femara changed it.


----------



## kakae

Me too please :) Im not yet out for this month but didn't do what I needed to at the right times haha. Not sure of date yet, will see once af arrives.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey ladies af got me 2 days early can you put me down for 5th March please xx


----------



## FallBabe

I'm 13dpo and got a bfn this morning, so hoping March is lucky (for all of us)! If af arrives on time, I'll be testing on March 7.


----------



## aley28

:wave: Ckelly, Fallbabe, and Kakae!! I've got you all three down! :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

Tinkerbelle- I hope so too I love little babies at Christmas!!!
DroJo- That is odd but I wouldnt put it past the femrra to mess with it! 
Kakae- Welcome! Timing is everythign ha ha but we are so happy to have you!
Ckelly- Hey love sorry she came but so happy to have you hear!!!!
Fallbabe-Welcome to the club glad to have you hear!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: just wanted to stop by and say good luck this month and sending lots of baby dust to you all :hug: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi lovely ladies glad to be with you all again. Hubby taking me away to egypt for 2 weeks in a weeks time as my birthday and would of been our beans due date if hadn't miscarried. So looking forward to it will be over there for ovulation so holiday jiggy time ;) x


----------



## aley28

drjo, are you going to wait it out or is there a doctor you can call and ask about it? I'd be dying... Late AF and no BFP :wacko:

CKelly, your vacation sounds awesome! I hope you conceive your rainbow baby in Egypt!! :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi lovely ladies glad to be with you all again. Hubby taking me away to egypt for 2 weeks in a weeks time as my birthday and would of been our beans due date if hadn't miscarried. So looking forward to it will be over there for ovulation so holiday jiggy time ;) x

That is so nice!!! Relax and enjoy your time away I cant wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## Salembaby

Ckelly- wow! Enjoy vacation!

Kakae - yes timing is key! Looking ahead this month I think DH will be in town over o. I hope!

Mrsveyhey- I also got AF the 4th. I had a 25 day cycle on my 2nd round of clomid 50mg with a slow rise late thermal shift and then my temps dropped to AF. 1st cycle was 31 days. Doc said its normal with clomid adjusting your cycle. Ok!? And to go ahead with the 3rd round so I just popped the 1st pill with a prayer.

Aley2- thanks for starting the thread. It's so nice to have a community to share with here. I hope you get some news very soon!! I guess put me down for testing the 5th as well. 

Welcome new ladies! Hopefully we'll all be clinking bfps sticks come St Pattys!


----------



## Salembaby

Tinkerbelle, aidensx, and drjo good to see you all as well! And sorry for the names spelled wrong!


----------



## drjo718

AF arrived today at 16dpo. On to march!


----------



## aley28

Sorry AF showed, drjo! But at least you're not still waiting for an answer?? I hope March is your lucky month! :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

drjo so sorry the witch got you but welcome to the March club!


----------



## SweetV

CD1 today for me as well. I have been stalking the February thread and would like to join the list officially for March. Can you put me down for March 4th please.


----------



## drjo718

Cycle buddies sweetv! What day do you usually ovulate on?


----------



## aley28

Welcome Sweetv! :wave:


----------



## SweetV

drjo718 said:


> Cycle buddies sweetv! What day do you usually ovulate on?

Yay!!!
My cycles have been all over the place after a mmc in Oct of last year. This one was 25 days one before was 35. It used to be around CD15 so that's what I'm hoping for this time!


----------



## hopeful:)

Id love to join.... Will be testing 2nd of march if Af doesn't apear before then. Ive promised myself not testing before due this month xx


----------



## penelopejones

Stalking, as I don't think my odds were very good this month (DH and I were both sick during O time, so we only got a few tries in).

AF is due around Feb 13, so if she shows, I'll be testing again around March 13.


----------



## SweetV

hopeful:) said:


> Id love to join.... Will be testing 2nd of march if Af doesn't apear before then. Ive promised myself not testing before due this month xx

I promise myself that every month :haha:


----------



## hopeful:)

SweetV said:


> hopeful:) said:
> 
> 
> Id love to join.... Will be testing 2nd of march if Af doesn't apear before then. Ive promised myself not testing before due this month xx
> 
> I promise myself that every month :haha:Click to expand...

haha well when af came a few days ago me and my partner decided to book a last min winter holiday. Therefore i will be in a remote location with no access to buy hpt hahaha xx


----------



## SweetV

that's the best plan for not testing early that I've heard yet!


----------



## xLottiex

If that were me id end up taking some hpts with me! Hehehe


----------



## xLottiex

What cycle day are you all?

Im CD6 and we are going to be trying the SMEP this month with Conceive+. Its our 2nd cycle charting so I'm hoping I'm less of a novice now!!


----------



## Emiloo

Estimating testing date for the 1st March but will update when I O! My last 2 cycles since coming off BCP were really different to each other so its a bit hard to predict what this one will be like! FXed I get a normal cycle and a BFP at the end of it!! I am CD 4 now and AF looks like shes coming to an end!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## SweetV

I'm currently CD 3. Not going to try much different this month just BD as much as possible.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Cd23 here, but cycle lengths vary and I'm struggling to pin point when ovulation was this cycle, will have to see what the length of this cycle ends up being x


----------



## aley28

Hey all!! I've got the new names added!

I'm shattered! Too much drinking and not enough sleeping last night. I hope everybody is doing well, I'll check in more thoroughly probably tomorrow! :haha: :blush:


----------



## Salembaby

Aley- good luck catchin the egg!!


----------



## mrsverhey

Welcome to all the new ladies!! So excited to see what March brings us!!!

Aley28 I am so glad you went out and had a good time you deserved it!! After all it is a lot of work keeping these threads up and taking care of your family! Thank you so much for all the time you give us!!!

Salembaby how do you do with the clomid? I didnt respond to 50mg well but have done good with 100mg the last two months I hope this month is it for me!!! 


AFM well I am CD6 This morning I took my third dose of Clomid 100mg and man the side affects are in full swing by that I mean moods, headaches, and vivd odd dreams! I plan to do a few things different this cycle I have bought some softcups to use I plan on following the SMEP and I am checking into preseed or maybe just some Robitussin? I also with the help of ALEY28 started temping this month Im not sure what it is supposed to look like but it is something to look at I guess lol anyway I best get to work for now but cant wait to hear from the rest of you as the week goes on! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Salembaby

Feeling lucky!

Mrsverhey- I'm hopeful I'm responding to 50mg. I had a 31 day cycle and the last one was 25 days. My OB said it's normal as the body adjusts to clomid!? And to take the 3rd round. 2 more pills to go. I'm trying to temp but my 3yr old wakes me up all night so when I remember it's at different times with differnt amounts of sleep! But I'm not giving up! 

Also...Do you use FF? Did anyone buy the advanced? Is it worth it?


----------



## mrsverhey

Salembaby said:


> Feeling lucky!
> 
> Mrsverhey- I'm hopeful I'm responding to 50mg. I had a 31 day cycle and the last one was 25 days. My OB said it's normal as the body adjusts to clomid!? And to take the 3rd round. 2 more pills to go. I'm trying to temp but my 3yr old wakes me up all night so when I remember it's at different times with differnt amounts of sleep! But I'm not giving up!
> 
> Also...Do you use FF? Did anyone buy the advanced? Is it worth it?


Hey Salembaby yes I do use FF but did not buy the pro option I figured being new at temping I dont need all the bells and whistles ha ha My cycles flucutate too so it must be a normal side affect of the clomid. I can imagine it is hard to temp with a toddler yikes but good for you for sticking with it!!!


----------



## kakae

Hey all!

Thanks for the add! I'm still waiting for my dreaded period, which I think should be two days away now. And even though we didn't try-try during ovulation there's still just a little part of me that thinks maybe, just maybe?? It was our first month of my hubby agreeing to trying for a second so I wasn't onto it with o times etc.

Goodluck to us all!!


----------



## penelopejones

:witch: got me today so I'm in for March. I'll likely test on March 9 or so.


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe Penelope here's hoping March your month.
Currently cd5 my period was literally 48 hrs now gone. Looking forward to my break next week and relax through this month hopefully. Good luck lovely ladies xx


----------



## aley28

Sorry the witch gotcha for February, Penelope!

Kakae, I'm the same way -- even the tiniest chance that we might have caught the egg keeps me hopeful until AF arrives! :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Im CD25 here, but not sure when to test as I'm not sure when I ovulated... I had a teeny bit of spotting on CD14 but no ewcm until days 20-22 so will wait and see. BDing has been really, really rare so I'm not hopeful but looking forward to another try next month :)


----------



## kakae

Bfn this morning for me, af due tomorrow but she likes to play games with me. Im sure I ovulated late with my daughter so will keep trying lol


----------



## kakae

How's everyone going?

I am waiting still for my period which was due today but it can be all over the place when it wants to be. I kinda feel quite crampy in my tummy which I'm convinced is af arriving but every time I go check in the bathroom there's still nothing there. I really just want to get on with this month! My plan is to bd every other day right up until I get a bfp or af as I'm so certain I don't ovulate in the middle of my cycle.


----------



## Salembaby

Kakae- any sign of AF?

I'm cd9 just waiting around for fertile window!


----------



## kakae

salembaby - I have sore bbs which I am hoping is a sign. But ahhhhhhh who knows. My mind is going crazy!


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing good!
Penelope so sorry the :witch: got you but I am so happy you will be here for the March group!!
KaeKae FX for you I hope this is your month!!
Salembaby Hey how is it going? How did you do with the clomid side effects?

AFM I am CD9 and feeling ok I guess I have had terrible headaches I am assuming from the Clomid. DH and I started the SMEP last night and I started OPKs and Robitussin this morning I plan on stopping by walgreens on my way home tomorrow to pick up some preseed and I already have softcups at home so all I need now is a +OPK to get this show rolling!!!!
Aley28 Thanks agian for keeping our wonderful threads going!!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck to those who are getting ready to O. 

I'm on CD5 so just waiting for AF to go away. 

I had a consultation with a fertility specialist on Tuesday. Since I happened to be on CD3, they did an ultrasound and some blood work (no results on that yet). He did see 9 follicles on my left ovary, but for some reason couldn't find the right one. (This has happened to me before. I think my ovaries like to hide). He said 9 was good. Hoping we will get some answers soon! I have another appointment next week for an HSG.


----------



## aley28

Hard to believe some of you ladies are gearing up to O for March testing already! Can't believe February is half over! :haha:

mrsverhey, sounds like you are COVERED in the TTC department! I think with the SMEP and all the preseed and everything should give you a good chance at your BFP!! :dust:

Penelope, 9 follicles seems like a lot?? Is that a normal amount? Where did your ovary go? :haha:

Kakae, is there a chance you won't need a March testing date?? FX'd you get an answer soon! :dust:


----------



## penelopejones

aley28 said:


> Penelope, 9 follicles seems like a lot?? Is that a normal amount? Where did your ovary go? :haha:

There's more about antral follicle counts here: https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm 

They are counting premature follicles that could develop into an egg. It's supposed to be a good indicator of how well you'd respond to medications and/or whether you'd be a good candidate for IVF.

I guess too many might mean polycystic ovary syndrome (like if they saw 30), and two few indicates low ovarian reserve.


----------



## mrsverhey

So CD10 today and I got a blinking face on my opk so I should be at peak and using my ovidrel trigger shot over the weekend so here is to lots of Valentines :sex: I am thinking about adding the eating of a pineapple core after O day any of you ladies have insite on this??


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies, I am on my dying phone so will do a proper read through and reply later on. Still crampy but no sign of af. Far too scared to test again as I know I will be super disappointed if it is a bfn.


----------



## Smille24

I am testing on March 3rd. My husband and I have been trying to conceive since Sept 2013. We have had a lot of struggles, but we are crossing our fingers that this is it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

kakae said:


> Hey ladies, I am on my dying phone so will do a proper read through and reply later on. Still crampy but no sign of af. Far too scared to test again as I know I will be super disappointed if it is a bfn.

I'm in the same boat ATM, AF should be here today or tomorrow. I did test this morning with a cheapie and BFN :( sore boobs and cramps so just waiting really. FXd for you xc


----------



## Salembaby

Oh good luck ladies I hoping for your BFPs!

MrsV - pineapple can't hurt. I think I read you eat days 1-5 dpo. But it's the hard center part, not the actual pineapple fruit?


----------



## kakae

Not sure about pineapple core, I have heard about it but never tried it myself, can't hurt though huh?

Yeah tinkerbelle93, you know the hard thing is pregnancy and af symptoms can be so similiar that you just never know and you keep living in hope until af finally shows up. But the day or two late is torture, well it is for me, always on my mind that's for sure. If it isn't here by Monday I will do a test as it will be 4-5 days late by then.

Smille24 - hope that this is your month!! Have you been to dr's or anything like that to check things out? One thing I have learnt is we spend all that time not wanting to get pregnant then can spend a hell of a lot of time wanting to get pregnant too. So hope that it happens very, very soon for you!


----------



## kakae

Crap I just caved.... bfn.


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies! May I join you?

My cycle is a bit screwy at the moment but I think I will be testing around the 19th of March - if O comes earlier, I will adjust this date.

Good luck to everyone and may we all have our :bfp: soon! :flower:


----------



## aley28

Mrsverhey, bring on the ovulation!! :dust: I don't know how pineapple core is supposed to work, but it can't hurt! :winkwink:

Sorry about the BFN Kakae :hugs:

Welcome Smille24...I hope this is your long awaited lucky cycle!! :dust: Are you doing anything special this month?

tinkerbelle, did AF arrive yet?

And Welcome EElse!! I hope you get a lucky March BFP!! :dust:

AFM - I still haven't ovulated for February yet, and since there's still 14 days to go, I'm hoping I can still get a February BFP! :haha: I am getting some EWCM [again] and cervix soft and open last night, so we BD'd this morning and maybe, just MAYBE, I'll actually ovulate this time! FX'd!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't think AF is here I had a teeny tiny spot of blood earlier but since then nothing but still a complete BFN :( I was expecting AF yesterday but in the past when I've been stressed it can be up to 2 weeks late. 

I was just saying to DH it will be interesting to see if there's a baby surge in 9 months as tonight is both valentines and 50 shades release lol. Apparently the birth rate goes up 9 months after Christmas/new year so you never know haha. X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

kakae said:


> Crap I just caved.... bfn.

Is it normal for you to be late sometimes? I'm a little bit late and bfn too x


----------



## DHBH0930

Cycle 5 for baby#2, Testing on the 15th! One last try before a one month break for weaning DD off the boobs! And so no more December bdays! 

CD 1 today, i hate the wait to O, 18 days seems so long! I was doing B6 and progesterone cream for 10 day LP the past few cycles. But it's not doing anything so skipping this cycle, just more things to remember! And I know it's the nursing doing it.

Focusing this month on weight loss still. Finally down to where I was when DD was conceived, which was still over where I should be. Down 16 lbs since early last month. Another 10-15 to my goal, but if I get pg before then, it will have to wait till after #2 (and final baby) it will be great starting out the next pregnancy at a lower weight and I WILL stay healthy this time No gaining 75 lbs! :dohh: :blush: 

GL ladies! Hope we all get our :bfp:!


----------



## DHBH0930

Also Happy Valentine's Day ladies! Here is my sweet Lil Valentine :flower:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1423968936757.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5









FB_IMG_1423968927272.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aley28

tinkerbelle, I hope that AF is about 9 months late for you :flower: The waiting and being unsure is aggravating!

DHBH :wave: I think weaning will for sure help your luteal phase! And AWESOME job with the weight loss!! :happydance: I gained 65lbs with my first pregnancy, took me forever to lose it :blush: It did make me determined not to gain as much the second go-round, and I managed to keep it to 40lbs :haha:
Your little miss Valentine is ADORABLE!! :kiss:


----------



## kakae

Still no sign of af today, wee bit crampy though. I hate this limbo land. I have decided when she does turn up to think positive and think of it as being one day pregnant lol


----------



## aley28

kakae, LOL! 1 day pregnant! :thumbup: I think of every ovulation as being "maybe 2 weeks along"... :haha: I also run and look up the estimated due date the instant I think I've ovulated. :roll:


----------



## FabPop

Hi can u put me down for the 12ish please, though af arrived 2 days ago its only been a tiny amount when I wipe (sorry tmi) so im not 100% sure of dates yet! :-/


----------



## skc22

Hi. I would love to join please. I still haven't ovulated yet, but AF is due around the 3-5th. I like to think I won't test early until I miss AF but in reality I will be POAS much earlier ;)


----------



## ttcin2012

Hi, can I join? Cd 2 today and will be testing (if all goes according to plan) on March 13 ! If I conceive this cycle then the due date could be close to my birthday so I am a bit more excited than usual ! ;)


----------



## Smille24

kakae said:


> Smille24 - hope that this is your month!! Have you been to dr's or anything like that to check things out? One thing I have learnt is we spend all that time not wanting to get pregnant then can spend a hell of a lot of time wanting to get pregnant too. So hope that it happens very, very soon for you!

I have went to the dr and she said it takes the average couple at least a year to conceive. I was previously on birth control (depo and switched to iud) and my cycles were messes up for 2 years after not using any form. The dr did bloodwork and I was ovulating but when your cycles were between 60-90 days who knew when it was happening. Recently, they are back to normal so I bought ovulation strips and hav been testing daily and received a positive so we got busy. My daughter is almost 6 and it was so easy to conceive when you aren't trying, but when you are trying it's a struggle. Crossing our fingers!


----------



## Smille24

My cycles have been a mess for so long due to birth control. I did bbt and it was always up and down and never made sense. Now my cycles are back to normal so I invested in opk and tested daily just in case. I finally got a positive 5 days ago!


----------



## Smille24

I'm in the wrong forum :-( sorry ladies.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Howdy! Today is CD1, so I will be testing on/around March 21st.


----------



## aley28

I've got you down, FabPop, ttcin2012, skc22, and TeacherLyn! I hope March is your lucky month! :dust:

FabPop; that's a REALLY light AF! Always confuses me when my AF isn't normal. :wacko: Did you test again just to be sure?

skc, I know whatcha mean. I put you down for the 3rd :thumbup: Good luck holding out on POAS! :haha:

ttcin2012, having a baby on your birthday would be a FANTASTIC present, wouldn't it?!? :happydance: FX'd for you!

Smille, that's unfortunate, that the birth controls messed with you so badly! I hope you caught the egg this month!

Welcome to the March thread, TeacherLyn!!


----------



## Desiree1694

Put me down for march 14th please


----------



## aley28

Gotcha Desiree!!


----------



## FabPop

Hi aley no I haven't any tests left! :haha: I guess its just my system adjusting. I'm going to use opk's this time, not sure when to start using them though :wacko:


----------



## aley28

I think most people start using the OPKs on day 9 or so?? I'm planning on using OPKs next cycle too, and because my cycles are so damn long, I have no idea when to start! Eek!


----------



## kakae

Witch finally got me today so put me down for the 16th please. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## aley28

Gotcha down, Kakae! Sorry the witch showed up :hugs:


----------



## micheala9

First Month TTC, Fingers Crossed! I am cd 12 right now and I will be testing March 20th if AF does not arrive by then! I periods are always at 30 days, so if I have no period by the 10th I will have a hard time not testing at that point! Good luck everyone, happy baby making :)


----------



## aley28

Gotcha down, micheala!! :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

CD 3 here, ready for the :witch: to show herself out! I hate AF so much! Couldn't it just be 1 day??? Still 2-3 more days of this loveliness :wacko:


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well AF arrived 2 days early so new testing date will be 16th March. Xx


----------



## TeacherLynn

My cycles are so wonky I never know anything either. But, I started using the My Days app and that thing is a genius lol I think over the past year it only got my AF day wrong once, and that was because I started an exercise program and that throws everything off. I don't know if you guys have tried it, but it helps to decide when to start using OPKs.


----------



## Heartmom

Hey ladies, can I join you? I am TTC baby #2. First time trying took one try & I know it was pure luck but hoping baby number 2 can be conceived just as fast! I'm testing on March 6 which also happens to be my birthday... So hoping it will be a great one!


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I've been having the opposite problem the past 2 cycles. AF used to be a very normal length - about 4 days of flow, 2-3 days of spotting after that. Then it was 3 days of flow, and last cycle was 2 days of really light flow. The shorter AF gets, the more I worry that my uterus isn't getting a thick enough lining or something. :wacko:

lesh and Heartmom, I've added you both to the list!! :dust: Lucky dust for this month!!

TeacherLyn, I hear good things about that app!! I use an app called OvuView and I'm usually impressed with how closely it guesses my O day and AF due date as well! I'm new to OPKs starting next cycle, so I wonder if it'll be good for those too :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Still no AF, still a BFN. Last months cycle was 27 days, now on CD31 of this one! X


----------



## enmaree

Hi, ladies! CD 1 today. I'm planning on testing on March 15! Good luck to all of you :hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Aley, I'm sure it will at least help with a starting point for the OPKs. I never know when to start either....maybe I will try them out this cycle again also.


----------



## kakae

This may be a dumb question.... but can you have implantation bleeding about the time your period is due? What I thought was my af arriving yesterday has stopped now and was (tmi) a bit of brown then red when I wiped, nothing to fill a pad.


----------



## Salembaby

Kakae I have no idea about implantation but it doesn't sound like a period either


----------



## FabPop

Yes definitely kakae! Iv had that happen in previous pregnancies, I thought it might b happening thi time but af is well & truly here now :( Fingers crossed for you though x


----------



## FabPop

Just seen my last post didnt come up..
TeacherLyn & Aley thank u  Iv got the my days app now, after such a long cycle it says my fertile time is from the 28th so il start using opk a few days earlier incase this cycles more 'average'  Iv just ordered 30 that should cover it lol


----------



## aley28

Kakae, I believe you can get implantation instead of AF, if you had a late implantation and/or weren't sure of your ovulation date! Try testing again in 3 or so days??


----------



## MissMcCoy

I was keen on waiting, but cant hold out any longer. Here I come actively TTC! 

Ill be testing March 13th! :0)


----------



## Emiloo

Looks like today is O day!! Got my positive OPK yesterday, and FF is predicting AF to show 28th Feb and my test date on here is 1st so should definitely know by then! Could even go back to the Feb thread.. lol!


----------



## kakae

Arghhhh she was just screwing with me!! She is back and definately af :( Back to lucky March :)


----------



## MissMcCoy

That happened to me back in December... 

Actually I had some weird spotting midcycle... Around Ovulation... 

Then when my period was due I just had like a smudge... It was late by 5 days. When it sarted to come on it just just very light pink... and like little crumbs of tissue... It was so strange... Finally it just full on came. 
January cycle was a little messed up because of it. 
Now I seem to be back to normal.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Best of luck for march 1st Emiloo!


----------



## FabPop

Oh im sorry kakae :( Fingers crossed for March :) x

Hi MissMcCoy u sound like me! We were going to wait but as it will b our last & I want them close together. .. well here I am!


----------



## aley28

Welcome MissMcCoy!! :wave:


----------



## bluefish1980

Can you add me to 23rd please?


----------



## Megs555

Hey there! I will be testing March 3rd!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all I'll jump on this train, I'm not sure when in March I'll be testing but it'll be in march I'm CD6 right now so probably around the 10th I'm guessing but still to be determined since I'm not sure when I'll O, I was bad and didn't start temping until this morning.


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> I was keen on waiting, but cant hold out any longer. Here I come actively TTC!
> 
> Ill be testing March 13th! :0)

WHOOT WHOOT!!!! I knew you wouldn't be able to hold out!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Even this is too long of a wait!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hope to get a BFP right fast!


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Hope to get a BFP right fast!

Me too its been almost a year. Blah!!! But yay if we get preggers together. We'll have twin babies haha. Come on little eggies


----------



## aley28

I've added you bluefish, Megs555, and Sweetmama!!

And me; I ovulated yesterday!! So I'm due for AF around the 1st. :happydance: If we didn't catch this egg, I'm laying off and going NTNP for March, because we aren't keen on another December birthday... so FX'd!!


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks MissMcCoy!

Looks like were O buddies, Aley!! We feel the same about a December baby but after waiting for so long I don't think I can hold off!! FX'd for November babies!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Hope to get a BFP right fast!

Not to mention we're cycle buddies every month so hopefully we get to be pregnancy buddies too aha!


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, yes! Ideally we can get our November babies so that we don't even have to worry about it :haha:


----------



## danielle1984

Just started my AF today, so please add me! I don't have a date yet. I will use OPK this time every day to make sure not to miss it! haha


----------



## aley28

Good luck this month Danielle! :dust:


----------



## MissMcCoy

6 Days till O for me! Made me a little fancy ticker and all! ;)
Then on to the TTW! 
20 days! I can make it, I can make it!!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Yes sweetmama! TWINSIE babies!!!


----------



## sausages

Hi everyone. My temp dropped today pretty much on schedule so I'm living over here. I'll probably test... Hmmm.... On the 18th-ish depending when I O. Should be about 9/10dpo then. 

I'm resolved this time not to test like a crazy person. I'm buying four superdrug tests and using one per day from 9dpo to 12dpo and THATS IT!! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Hello! :wave: can I join? I'm due to test 4th March!

Not really sure that we caught the egg this month, but as it's only our first cycle TTC #2 Im not stressing too bad. We DTD on cd5, 7, 9, 11, 13 and 16 (today) I think I'm probably 1 or 2dpo but I'm not sure cause I didn't use OPK's or anything, I just checked my CP a couple of times!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I started peeing on my OPKs I got from Amazon yesterday evening, will continue on from then until I get a confirmed positive and it goes back to negative, lord knows I have enough tests. Amazon.ca will be the death of me. MissMcCoy you get on that train too since I got 60 OPKs and 30 HPTs for $14.99!!!! Super cheap and it will make it so we can do the whole OPK thing together too!!

Smile181c: I really hope you caught your eggie this month, wouldn't that be wonderful to just start trying and then you get it?


----------



## Ckelly79

Hello all u lovely ladies here is hoping March is our month.
Currently in Egypt on my hols ovulated yesterday however only managed to be Tuesday first and only time in about a week due to being so busy and tired :/
So 1dpo and relaxing. My bday 28th feb would love to have BFP but not likely due to just not getting on with enough bd time so no pressure im just riding with it this month.
Babydust to all xx


----------



## Smile181c

Sweetmama26 said:


> Smile181c: I really hope you caught your eggie this month, wouldn't that be wonderful to just start trying and then you get it?

It would be fab :) We got lucky when TTC our first and we got pregnant first month, but I can't see it happening again. Won't stop me crossing everything though!


----------



## mrs n

You might aswell put me down for this month now,I'll know as soon as af arrives when I'll be testing xx


----------



## aley28

sausages, good luck next month!! :dust:

Welcome Smile! Good luck this cycle!! :dust:

Sweetmama, Amazon is both a wonderful and terrible thing. :rofl: Its too easy to buy things...

CKelly, it only takes 1! FX'd you caught the egg with it! :dust: Perhaps being busy on vacation will make the 2ww pass faster??

Welcome to the March thread, mrs n! :wave:


----------



## Sweetmama26

aley28 said:


> sausages, good luck next month!! :dust:
> 
> Welcome Smile! Good luck this cycle!! :dust:
> 
> Sweetmama, Amazon is both a wonderful and terrible thing. :rofl: Its too easy to buy things...
> 
> CKelly, it only takes 1! FX'd you caught the egg with it! :dust: Perhaps being busy on vacation will make the 2ww pass faster??
> 
> Welcome to the March thread, mrs n! :wave:


I love amazon lol


----------



## FabPop

Opk's arrived today, though AF feels never ending right now! :( Bleurgh..


----------



## kakae

Af is so horrible this month, lets just hope its the last for the year ;) Who is our first testers? Can't wait for the tww and testing!


----------



## DHBH0930

Agreed FabPop I'm ready for AF to be OVER :growlmad: CD 6 and still light bleeding. I don't O till CD 17 or so, so still a decent wait left. Will start BD every other day either tomorrow or day after. Have to check my opk supply, might me making an amazon order again myself. 

I'm in Nashville and have been iced in since Sunday night. Got like 2 inches of solid ice over everything And a little bit is snow on top. Schools closed the whole week, it's madness out there! So many huge accidents. Glad I'm a SAHM with no where to be. Getting cabin fever but not risking it. finally got a little better today, but more snow/ice predicted tomorrow. Finally supposed to clear up on Saturday. Tennessee doesn't have the means of dealing with the ice/snow. There are only a handful of trucks and they are no good on the ice... also with it being so mountainous here its extra dangerous. Is it spring yet??? :wacko:


----------



## Sweetmama26

DHBH0930 said:


> Agreed FabPop I'm ready for AF to be OVER :growlmad: CD 6 and still light bleeding. I don't O till CD 17 or so, so still a decent wait left. Will start BD every other day either tomorrow or day after. Have to check my opk supply, might me making an amazon order again myself.
> 
> I'm in Nashville and have been iced in since Sunday night. Got like 2 inches of solid ice over everything And a little bit is snow on top. Schools closed the whole week, it's madness out there! So many huge accidents. Glad I'm a SAHM with no where to be. Getting cabin fever but not risking it. finally got a little better today, but more snow/ice predicted tomorrow. Finally supposed to clear up on Saturday. Tennessee doesn't have the means of dealing with the ice/snow. There are only a handful of trucks and they are no good on the ice... also with it being so mountainous here its extra dangerous. Is it spring yet??? :wacko:


I'll see your 2 inches of ice/snow and raise you 12 foot snow drifts with an extra 50 cm expected on Sunday lol


----------



## aley28

kakae, I'm going to try to hold out and test on March 1st! Which is 12DPO for me :thumbup: No symptoms yet, but I'm only 2DPO :rofl:

DHBH, that sounds terrible and scary - I would be staying inside too!! Hope it lets up soon :flower:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Ack, CD5 here and AF is packing her bags! Woohoo, move on out! 

I have never ordered OPKs online, but I'm hugely addicted to Amazon, so thought I would order from there. Any suggestions before I go ordering? I've only used First Response ones from Walmart in the past, and I only did it for one month.


----------



## DHBH0930

Sweetmama26 said:


> I'll see your 2 inches of ice/snow and raise you 12 foot snow drifts with an extra 50 cm expected on Sunday lol

Haha! That's an insane amount of snow, and you can keep it up there! :haha:

I know it doesn't sound like much, I'm originally from Michigan and at first laughed at how they freak out over a couple inches of snow. But it's SO different here. Super super steep roads, I'm in a mountainous area. The "shoulder" on the roads is literally 1-2 inches then its a sheer drop either into steep ditches (10-15 feet) or off a cliff! So you swerve just a little and you are flipping your car and rolling down hill! Also our city, near Nashville, that isn't super small has 2 snow plows. That is all, 2! We are so under prepared and il-equipped to deal with it here. Also ice is the worst, especially when it's 10 degrees and salt doesn't work :wacko: I prefer lots of snow over ice, ice is impossible to deal with. Tried taking a garden shovel to the driveway, yeah didn't get very far! :haha: 

we would get a foot or two of snow in Michigan and still have school the next day :haha: but flat roads and all the snow plows make a huge difference! The roads here scare me when it's nice and dry, let alone ice :wacko: I won't be leaving the house till its all gone!!! :nope:


----------



## Salembaby

DHBH- ice means it's cold too! Brrrr! I've driven those mountains enough to fear them. 

We live in Europe now so just rainy here...and random naked advertising. It's so strange to see giant naked women on signs selling men's suits. There's lots of babies here so it's upping the libido!

Welcome new (future) mommies to the thread and wishing AF away! I'm cd17 and busy getting busy. I'm poas today to hopefully get my +opk and temp rise in the next days. Thanks to all of you chiming in, I really enjoy ttc with you! Lucky BFPS...


----------



## bluefish1980

Wow - all that crazy weather. Here in the UK we get a slight dusting of snow and the whole country comes crashing to a halt LOL.

Where I am in the UK we haven't really had snow for 2 years - i miss the snow, but I don't think I'd like the snow drifts and solid ice that you guys have to contend with.

Well, AF appears to be leaving the building - she was a right bitch this month, but think my body was having a proper flush after the miscarriage last month. When I miscarried I only bleed for 2 days so I was almost pleased that it lasted 4 days this time (normally I have AF for 3 days).

Fingers crossed the lucky shamrock thread brings us many BFPs.


----------



## kakae

I would love to see snow again! Here in NZ it hasn't rained for weeks and has been so hot that everything is so dry. I love cooler weather though. So I do not chart or anything and kinda new to the ttc thing, so when do you all start bding? A few days after your af goes?


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm ready to go now - but hubby is at work LOL

We tend to BD as we fancy it (daily if I could but DH has a lower sex drive than me!) but every other day as we get into our fertile time.


----------



## Smile181c

CD17 here, 2-3dpo (not sure exactly) lots of cramping today!


----------



## Lost7

Wishing you all the best. I probably won't be testing in March, but I hope to join an April thread when the time is right. Will be stalking and hoping you all get lucky. :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

I would give anything to only have 2 inches of ice/ snow. My city usually gets over the whole season 126 cms and this Year we've had 220 cm so far


----------



## penelopejones

Sweetmama & DH - Here in North Carolina we've had a week of snow, ice, and sub-0 temperatures. I know it sounds like a joke to a Canadian (I'm originally from Canada too) but the problem is we have no infrastructure in the South. No one has salt or shovels, there are 2 snowplows for the entire city, etc. And people freak out because they have so little experience with it. 

Looks like I'm basically NTNP (or more like NT) this month because DH is scheduled for a sperm analysis on Monday. It was the only time to get him in that worked with his work schedule this month, but he has to, um, save up for 3 days right during my window. :cry:

Oh well. The good news is hopefully we will get some more answers. I had an HSG yesterday that was totally normal (and all my other results have been good).


----------



## bxsr

Hi, can I join too? I will be testing on March 18.


----------



## Salembaby

Welcome bsxr!

Drjo - posterior and anterior I never thought of that as C rise and falls and it makes sense. Thank you! You have an amazing job! I still keep in touch with my vbac labor and delivery nurse and try to send all my friends and family her way. I like this 'private' chat, it's so informative! Haha

Got me +opk today so a couple more lucky days of dtd ...


----------



## aley28

TeacherLyn, I was recommended these OPKs off Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005B3HH2A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1T0AOQWPWLQ7O
And that's what I will order when I get AF. NTNP for March, but I think I should become acquainted with OPKs before using them to TTC in April? :shrug:

salembaby, yay one of our first March-testig ovulations! :haha: Hope you catch the eggy!! :happydance: I'm hoping for a 100% success rate with BFPs for the March thread! :winkwink:

bluefish, happy to hear that AF is on the way out! Although I hear you on being somewhat happy about a good "clear out" after the M/C. I had like... basically heavy spotting for 4 days after I had my miscarriage, and I was hoping like crazy for a heavy period after that because I was concerned about the lack of bleeding during the MC! I conceived right away, so didn't get any bleeding, but I remember wanting it. :wacko: I'm actually hoping my next period is at least 3 days long, as my last 2 have been getting progressively shorter and that concerns me too!! :haha:

smile, I hope the cramping is a good sign for your pregnancy status :dust:

Lost7 - I'm so sorry for all your losses! :hugs: I hope you get a sticky rainbow baby in the next month or so! :dust:

penelopejones, for once... I'm going to hope that you ovulate a day or two late so that you can have a chance for this cycle! :flower: Although getting answers about what is going on could definitely be worth a "wasted" month of TTC too. :wacko:

:wave: Welcome bxsr!! I hope March is your lucky month!! :dust:

Re: Snow; we get quite a bit of it around here, and I live in an area where everybody drives an SUV or pickup anyway, as they are all ranchers/cowboys/"manly men" [lol], so the snow doesn't pose much of an issue. But we DON'T get much of ice, and the idea of trying to drive around on 2" of ice would keep me indoors too! I can drive through a foot of snow with nary a flinch, but ice scares me. And its not my own driving that scares me, its the OTHER idiots out there on the road. All the "manly men" in their trucks think that they are invincible and are whipping around corners and fishtailing on purpose. Erg. We're apparently in for a blizzard this weekend - that's what the crossing guard at the school said - I'm gonna have to go check the forecast in a bit. I shoveled the driveway this morning and its already disappearing :haha:


----------



## Springermommy

I'll join. :) I'll be testing 3/1 if the witch doesn't get me beforehand.


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

May I join you?! I am currently waiting to O, or at least I think I am... I've had pinkish CM yesterday and today (Not normal for me!) but negative OPK's... I'm going to keep testing in hopes that it's pre-ovulation spotting. Anyway! I'll be testing around March 7th, I think =)


----------



## skc22

5dpo for me and I'm finding it hard to not test even though I know it will be negative :haha: My boobs are killing, I woke every time I moved last night and I couldn't sleep on my stomach they hurt. Fx it's a good sign


----------



## MissMcCoy

That is a great sign skc220

Im waiting on O.
Starting to get ewcm :)
Gonna bd tonight and sunday morning. Then not again till Wednesday.


----------



## Emiloo

skc22 said:


> 5dpo for me and I'm finding it hard to not test even though I know it will be negative :haha: My boobs are killing, I woke every time I moved last night and I couldn't sleep in my stomach they hurt. Fx it's a good sign

I am 3dpo and my boobs really hurt!!! Hopefully it is a sign


----------



## aley28

Welcome Springermommy and Joyful4Jesus! :wave: I've added you both! :dust:

skc, FX'd those are good signs! Hold off on testing for a few more days :haha:

MissMcCoy, why the gap in BDing?

Emiloo, I'm 3DPO and got nothin'!! :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I feel for everyone in the south getting snow and ice I couldn't imagine living in a place where they didn't have the resources for it. 

Still a few more days for me until I ovulate so hopefully I catch my eggie this month


----------



## Krystiboo

Ill be testing on the 3rd 


Love this ....I saw the one for February and thought it was awesome ...and so excited to see the march one so i can jump on board...

I think it really helps to see a list of everyone going through the same thing as you :D ::dust::


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'll be testing March 1st. C'mon BFP!!


----------



## MissMcCoy

The Gap is due to his lovely icefishing trip with the boys. :/

Hope you catch that eggie sweetmama and I hope we catch that eggie too!


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> The Gap is due to his lovely icefishing trip with the boys. :/
> 
> Hope you catch that eggie sweetmama and I hope we catch that eggie too!

Twinsie babies


----------



## aidensxmomma

I can finally update with a testing day! 

The plan is to test March 6th, which should be 14dpo. Hopefully I can hold out until then.:haha:


----------



## aley28

Welcome Krystiboo and scoobydrip!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

MissMcCoy, well! I hope you're able to catch the eggy despite the gap!! FX'd!

aidensmomma, YAY for a cycle that wasn't insanely long! :happydance:


----------



## nmv

Put me down for the 6th....FertilityFriend says to test on the 8th, but that's 16dpo!
I figure if I can make it to the 6th, I'm doing Great!!!
:D

Good Luck, Ladies!!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

aley28 said:


> Welcome Krystiboo and scoobydrip!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:
> 
> MissMcCoy, well! I hope you're able to catch the eggy despite the gap!! FX'd!
> 
> aidensmomma, YAY for a cycle that wasn't insanely long! :happydance:

I know, right?! :haha: I was so worried about this cycle being as long as the last one and so relieved that it's not going to be. 30-some day cycles I can handle just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I just want to O already blah!!! I'm starting to crochet baby things and shop for baby stuff :) in hopes I don't have to wait too long


----------



## DHBH0930

CD 8 here. Started last night with SMEP, still a good 9- 10 days till O, but that means only about 8-9 days before positive opk! :flower: looking forward to poas again :haha:

Day 6 of being trapped in the house due to ice. Can't even safely walk to my car on the driveway :nope: so not risking anything, would be afraid of falling while carrying DD.


----------



## aley28

nmv, welcome!! Good luck this month! And I agree; 16DPO is too much :rofl: I can't imagine waiting it out that long! :winkwink:

aidensmomma, this cycle will be like 53 days before its said and done for me. I never thought I'd be able to happily agree -- a 35 day cycle, heck even a *39* day cycle sounds like bliss!! :haha:

sweetmama, that sounds like a good way to pass the time. :haha: I keep thinking I should learn to knit or crochet so that I can do that too!!

DHBH, :rofl: does peeing on OPKs satisfy the POAS addiction?? Good luck with SMEP this cycle!!

I've fallen a couple of times while holding kids. Sucks every time! But I seem to naturally try to protect them when falling, so I take the brunt of it and they are cushioned by my body.

...not that I recommend it :haha: Might as well stay inside and avoid the ice altogether!! Is there any guess when the cold will let up down there???


----------



## Sweetmama26

Aley28 - I gotta catch up to my baby pact partner MissMcCoy, she's making me look slackalackin in that department, she's already got our babies their coming home outfits haha so I gotta either buy or make her something and catch up with the baby supply hoarding lol :haha::haha::haha::blush::blush:


----------



## aley28

:rofl: sweetmama :rofl: Well, you best get busy!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I best yes lol


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey everyone! My cycle just started today. Should O around March 7-8 So I will be testing around the 23rd... If I can last that long lol


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! 

I'm back after February's disappointment :( But trying to get back into a positive vibe.

I haven't been through this whole thread but will do so at some point soon.

I should O this Thursday (the 26th) and then my doc put me on progesterone so I will try to wait at least 13 days to test - so let's put me down as the 11th for now.

Good luck everyone! Love this thread name, let's get lucky this month!


----------



## Smile181c

CD18 today and 4-5dpo! Had a few instances of stabby pains in my boobs and some cramping but not much else x


----------



## Emiloo

I am 5dpo today so 6 days until testing!!! Mainly had some tender bbs and light cramping with a bit of lower backache and hip ache thrown in! And my temps just keep on going up, they haven't gone down one bit since Oing!


----------



## lesh07

Sorry for the disappearance ladies. Been on holiday for the past week. Well AF was gone by Friday after only 5 days so waiting to O and then get ready for the 2 week wait again. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya 

I'm testing 26th feb if I can be added. 

Is there two threads for this I'm confused


----------



## Trying4first1

There is another thread called March Shamrocks. I got confused too! :haha:

I may as well be added onto this one too. I am 5-6dpo. On cycle 7 TTC. AF is due this Saturday so be due to test at the beginning of March if the :witch: stays away. We did SMEP for the first time this month, really hope its worked!


----------



## aley28

Welcome Niksmommy!! Good luck this month! :dust:

Heya coucou!! I hope your break helped! :flower: I hope you get a lucky BFP this month -- the progesterone should help! :dust:

smile, its still early for symptoms -- I hope you get some promising ones in the coming days!! :happydance:

emiloo, your chart looks promising!! FX'd!!

lesh, I hope you had a nice holiday!! :happydance: Maybe a chance to get away will prep your body up for a sticky BFP this month?? :)

:wave: Hello wantingagirl! There is a February thread, but I can add you in here, we don't mind. :haha: Good luck this cycle! (Oh, and is there another March thread? I dunno, I mostly just pop around the parenting journals and the two threads I've started over here. :blush:)

I'll add you, Trying4first!! I hope SMEP worked out for you - I've read a lot of success stories about it online! :dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you aley28. I have also heard success stories which gives me hope. We BD on CD 8, 10, 13, 15, 16, 17 and 18! (We missed one day but made up for it). Suspected ov CD 17-18. If this doesn't work I don't know what will!

Baby:dust: to all


----------



## scoobydrlp

Emiloo said:


> I am 5dpo today so 6 days until testing!!! Mainly had some tender bbs and light cramping with a bit of lower backache and hip ache thrown in! And my temps just keep on going up, they haven't gone down one bit since Oing!


Jealous of your chart!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hey Guys! Can you add me? I will be testing March 6th.


----------



## aley28

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! Can you add me? I will be testing March 6th.

I've added you!! Good luck this month! :dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys! Can you add me? I will be testing March 6th.
> 
> I've added you!! Good luck this month! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks. I really hope it happens.


----------



## NashvilleSS

Hey Ladies, I will be testing March 5th.


----------



## BabyBump2015

Hi aley, plz add me to the list. Ill be testing on 3/21 :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

1dpo ( i think, im pretty sure????) testing March 4th!!


----------



## Emiloo

Eeekk thanks guys, I hope it looks this pretty for a reason! Wanna know what my next temp will be now lol

Were getting closer and closer to March now!! I'll start testing before then I think, though


----------



## aley28

Nashville, BabyBump and OnErth, I've got you all added!! :dust: Good luck this cycle! Let's make lots of Christmas babies! :happydance:

Emiloo, I'm trying to convince myself not to test on the 27th. The 28th is my birthday and I don't think I can face a BFN that day, so that might be easy to avoid? I need to practice my patience and wait until March 1! :haha:


----------



## Dani88

I am testing on March 4th. Can you please add me? Thanks.


----------



## mrs n

Can you put my date as the 24th please xx


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey everyone! So glad we are all here!!! 
Update on me>>> I am currently 5dpo I have no clue what is going on wiht my BBT chart as this is the first time I have done one but it is saying that I have not O'd yet and I am on CD21 I had +OPK and I had to use an Ovidrel trigger shot so there is really no way that I couldnt have O'd right? So I am guessing that I am 5dpo ughhh this stuff is so confusing any way I am feeling good for the most part tested out my trigger todays test was very very faint so I am sure by morning it will be gone :) Here is to praying for a BFP anyway!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hey BabyBump - you are my March 21st buddy. :) I promised myself I would actually wait to test until that day. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi,

Can you add me to March 6th please :)

Good Luck Everyone xx


----------



## Salembaby

Hi ladies I hope everyone is doing well today. 

Mrsverhey - I found this link on charting that's somewhat set me at ease for being new at charting...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;15;0;0


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies can I join? AF arrived yesterday 3 days earlier! I don't know yet when I will be testing since my cycles have been irregular so I will have to wait until O to know! 

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

Salembaby said:


> Hi ladies I hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> Mrsverhey - I found this link on charting that's somewhat set me at ease for being new at charting...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;15;0;0

Thank you for this! I guess I had just hoped with clomid and ovidrell and all that I would for somereason have a normal looking chart ha ha ha I didnt even get cross hairs for ovulation but its ok it is what it is and we will give it a whirl anyway! Thanks again! How have you been feeling?


----------



## aley28

I've updated the list with all the new March hopefuls!! :dust:

salembaby, that's a good article! 

mrsverhey, charting takes a bit of practice - I think very few people have a perfect chart on the first try. :) Hopefully you'll catch this egg and not have to worry about charting though! :winkwink:


afm; I think I might actually be able to hold out on testing until March 1st this cycle. I'm completely symptom-less, although I'm starting to get some of my typical PMS crankiness today. No sore boobs, no cramps/twinges, no extra CM or spotting or dips in my chart or ANYTHING. Pretty sure we missed the egg this go around, so I'm just not too concerned about testing early! :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

CD 10 and TONS of ewcm??? :shrug: I don't O till CD 17 or 18, just started opks today. Very much negative. Just seems so early for ewcm, also had some at 7dpo last cycle. Any of you ladies get it randomly throughout your cycle?


----------



## Smile181c

Cd20 for me and 5-6dpo (not sure exactly when I ov'd) lots of strange happenings going on. Cramp, stabby pains in my boob, heartburn. Not sure if they mean anything but I'm hoping so!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

DHBH0930 said:


> CD 10 and TONS of ewcm??? :shrug: I don't O till CD 17 or 18, just started opks today. Very much negative. Just seems so early for ewcm, also had some at 7dpo last cycle. Any of you ladies get it randomly throughout your cycle?

It would seem that my body is exactly opposite of you: I got my first positive OPK (YAY!!!) yesterday, but have basically no EWCM. Normally I have an annoying amount of that stuff! Anyway, I'm plenty wet when we BD, but it still dims my hope a lot for this cycle... I took progesterone cream during my TWW last time. Would that affect it? Has anyone else experienced this?!


----------



## DHBH0930

Joyful4Jesus said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> CD 10 and TONS of ewcm??? :shrug: I don't O till CD 17 or 18, just started opks today. Very much negative. Just seems so early for ewcm, also had some at 7dpo last cycle. Any of you ladies get it randomly throughout your cycle?
> 
> It would seem that my body is exactly opposite of you: I got my first positive OPK (YAY!!!) yesterday, but have basically no EWCM. Normally I have an annoying amount of that stuff! Anyway, I'm plenty wet when we BD, but it still dims my hope a lot for this cycle... I took progesterone cream during my TWW last time. Would that affect it? Has anyone else experienced this?!Click to expand...

I did progesterone cream for my tww last cycle and that's the cycle I had ewcm on 7dpo and now at CD10 next cycle :shrug:


----------



## Sweetmama26

DHBH I usually get EWCM random times too, I don't know how normal it is but you aren't alone


----------



## scoobydrlp

4dpo and feeling some strong cramping, not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## mrs n

That the cbfm set up right,cd2 anyone else using it this month x


----------



## scoobydrlp

mrs n said:


> That the cbfm set up right,cd2 anyone else using it this month x



Me! This was my first cycle using it, you can look at my fertility friend chart below to see my results. I was afraid I wouldn't get a peak from it this cycle after 8 days of highs, but I did! Seems lots of people don't get peaks the first couple cycles as the monitoring is getting used to your levels.


----------



## rbdanes

Testing March 10th :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

What's cbfm???


----------



## scoobydrlp

Sweetmama26 said:


> What's cbfm???

Clearblue fertility monitor

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I occasionally get EWCM when I'm not ovulating -- had it 3 times this cycle before I actually managed to ovulate. :shrug: Not sure what causes that!

scoobydrip, FX'd the cramping means the little eggy is getting ready to burrow in!! :dust:

mrs n, no CBFM for me, but I hope it helps you!! :)

:wave: welcome rbdanes!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> DHBH, I occasionally get EWCM when I'm not ovulating -- had it 3 times this cycle before I actually managed to ovulate. :shrug: Not sure what causes that!
> 
> scoobydrip, FX'd the cramping means the little eggy is getting ready to burrow in!! :dust:
> 
> mrs n, no CBFM for me, but I hope it helps you!! :)
> 
> :wave: welcome rbdanes!!

Pcos can cause ewcm more than once a month and it can cause false positives on opks. So I just dtd every time I get ewcm and a positive opks.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ohh I was just talking to MissMcCoy about getting one of those lol


----------



## drjo718

Dhbh- I had ewcm on CD 7, 9, and 12-17, when I actually ovulated.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies looks like this month could be exciting for all.
Currently 6dpo felt nauseas yesterday been a bit crampy but that's it symptoms wise as we only bd day before ovulation this cycle im not too hopefully which has helped with the urge to wait it out for af.

Babydust to u all xx


----------



## Krystiboo

Hate Hate Hate my body :(

I have literally had every symptom known to man ....Last night my mother says something about me needing to be more fit and if im getting weird cramping maybe its an "overy Problem" ......I went home heartbroken and decided that it wasnt happening for me ....
'
Now its 8DPO and i have bright red spotting ....literally had to wipe twice to see it though ..... 

Iv'e never had a cycle month be 21 days long ....but looks like i might be out early :x


----------



## mrs n

Spotting could be ok though I've seen others have it with bfp,fx for you krystiboo xx
I'm actually looking forward to this cycle on the monitor xx


----------



## Emiloo

FXed your spotting is down to pregnancy rather than AF!

I am 7dpo and have light cramps galore on my back, lower abdomen and hips. Felt like AF may have been coming yday, but now it doesnt. Bbs are sore too.

So I am going to start POAS tomorrow, Im feeling weak this cycle, I cant wait!!!


----------



## Smile181c

I really want to test tomorrow at 8dpo as well but I'm frightened haha I know in my head it will be too early but I'm starting to get impatient!


----------



## Salembaby

I read that ewcm or excess cm at different times of the cycle comes from more blood flow to the uterus. Always good :)


----------



## Smile181c

All this talk of testing had me testing today at only 7dpo! :dohh: :rofl: BFN of course but I couldn't help myself!!
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hehehehe!!

Almost! Hold out a little longer! 

<3 <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Lots of ewcm this morning when I wiped and I had to find my cervix wayy wayy up this morning it was so high. I'm hopeful that I will be ovulating soon.


----------



## xLottiex

I'll be more likely to test 5th rather than 9th as I O'd earlier than expected :happydance:


----------



## KAH1990

Can I join you ladies for March testing. Started to spot today only very very slightly but I know AF will be here in a day or two, I've just ordered 50opks and Hpt for £7.60 (35opk + 15hpt) so will get using them as soon as they arrive.

I should be testing in 28 days so put me down for the 24th March


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I am on cd 9 and must be coming up for O already as getting loads of discharge. Last month I O'd on cd 11 so gonna start testing today. Xx


----------



## Emiloo

Smile181c said:


> All this talk of testing had me testing today at only 7dpo! :dohh: :rofl: BFN of course but I couldn't help myself!!

Lol I dont feel so silly testing at 8dpo tomorrow now :haha:


----------



## MissMcCoy

YAY! I got my surge! Ovulation is taking place soon!


----------



## aley28

CKelly - I'm not very hopeful for this cycle for me, either. It makes the 2ww easier, I think. Less agonizing and obsessing over everything and more, just, "ehh, whatever..." :shrug: I keep telling myself that it only takes one! :wacko:

:hugs: Krystiboo... it seems like your mom was a bit harsh?? Bleeding at 8DPO can be implantation! FX'd! :dust: With all your symptoms, it seems like a good sign!!

emiloo - I wish I was having some symptoms like you!! The utter lack of ANY symptoms is killing all my hope. :shrug:

Smile - poas addict :winkwink:

Sweetmama and MissMcCoy, yay for ovulation!! FX'd you catch the eggs!! :dust:

Lottie - yay for O'ing a bit early!! :happydance:

Welcome KAH! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

Lesh, wow that's an early O! FX'd you catch it this month :hugs:

AFM; 7DPO and NOTHING happening. The lack of symptoms is helping the 2ww pass easier though. :shrug:


----------



## KAH1990

Thank you Aley28 fingers crossed for us all
If it's any consolation my only pregnancy symptom with ds was lack of any symptoms pms or pregnancy. Let's hope it's a good sign


----------



## Sweetmama26

aley28 said:


> CKelly - I'm not very hopeful for this cycle for me, either. It makes the 2ww easier, I think. Less agonizing and obsessing over everything and more, just, "ehh, whatever..." :shrug: I keep telling myself that it only takes one! :wacko:
> 
> :hugs: Krystiboo... it seems like your mom was a bit harsh?? Bleeding at 8DPO can be implantation! FX'd! :dust: With all your symptoms, it seems like a good sign!!
> 
> emiloo - I wish I was having some symptoms like you!! The utter lack of ANY symptoms is killing all my hope. :shrug:
> 
> Smile - poas addict :winkwink:
> 
> Sweetmama and MissMcCoy, yay for ovulation!! FX'd you catch the eggs!! :dust:
> 
> Lottie - yay for O'ing a bit early!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome KAH! Good luck this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Lesh, wow that's an early O! FX'd you catch it this month :hugs:
> 
> AFM; 7DPO and NOTHING happening. The lack of symptoms is helping the 2ww pass easier though. :shrug:

Aww thanks and I had lack of symptoms with both my last boy and my lil girl so you could be preggers still. It would be so wonderful if MissMcCoy and I caught our eggies together seeing as how we are best friends and I would love a twinsie baby with her. I'll be on :cloud9: if it happens. I'm crossing everything


----------



## MissMcCoy

Well sweetmama Im not so sure anymore.... 
If conception is going to take place after dtd days before ovulation then YAY!

BUT! I don't want to risk a disabled kid because of my hubbies fishing weekend bender! Hahaha
Working with individuals with disabilities has me so worked up about that...


----------



## Emiloo

TBH I looked back on my last TWW and had the same symptoms then! The only difference is me having AF like cramping so early on at 6dpo this cycle!


----------



## abitclueless

Hello everyone, :witch: just got me. Sign me up for March 30, please :(


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Ladies!! Can I join? I haven't even looked in this section yet but I think I ovulated yesterday so here I am! I'll be testing March 8th.... at the latest if I ovulated yesterday haha


----------



## jt0712

Testing march 7th!


----------



## Niksmommy

abitclueless said:


> Hello everyone, :witch: just got me. Sign me up for March 30, please :(

Are cycles are kinda close. I'm on CD4..and wishing I was already in the 2 week wait lol:dohh:


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Well sweetmama Im not so sure anymore....
> If conception is going to take place after dtd days before ovulation then YAY!
> 
> BUT! I don't want to risk a disabled kid because of my hubbies fishing weekend bender! Hahaha
> Working with individuals with disabilities has me so worked up about that...

Well if you decide to wait I'll still be your cheerleader if I fall preggers lol.


----------



## NashvilleSS

Im not a fan of the TWW.. I have been waiting what feels like 2 weeks but it has been less than a week... I wish I could just know right away..


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey ladies!!! AF arrived today since chemical and I'm ready to get on the TTC boat again! Dr said everything looks good and we can TTC this month again! I'm ecstatic! Have a feeling CD 1 will be tomorrow. Not sure of test day yet though but soooo excited to go through this with all of you again


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies how are you all?

I think that I am cd7 or 8, having quite a bit of ewcm so have started the bding which hubby is quite happy about lol

Spreading lots of babydust to everyone, can't wait for everyone to start testing!


----------



## MissMcCoy

I dtd Sunday morning. 
Cramps Monday and Tuesday. 
Got my OPK surge Tuesday morning. 
+++EWCM Tuesday night.
Cramping completely gone Tuesday night. 

Old man wont be home till Wednesday night. 

Seriously hope there is/was some viable swimmers left in there when the egg came/comes through. 

I doubt dtd Wednesday night will matter much...


----------



## Ckelly79

Lots of babydust brandy hope u get your rainbow very soon xx


----------



## Brandy_R

Ckelly79 said:


> Lots of babydust brandy hope u get your rainbow very soon xx



Thank you so much!! That's so nice of you!! Makes my night


----------



## aley28

Hey Brandy! Sorry you get to join us for March... hope you get your rainbow BFP though! You sound like you're doing OK?? :hugs: I'll update the first page tomorrow morning, I'm too fat finger ed to do it from my phone :haha:

It's possible a swimmer survived from Sunday to O MissMcCoy! FX'D! I believe that gives you a higher chance of conceiving a girl... hehe ;)

Hey kakae! Are you doing daily BDing? I hope you O soon and catch the egg :happydance:


----------



## Salembaby

Welcome back Brandy! You're postive attitude is awesome. 

Ckelly - sounds like you had a good time in Egypt. Fx'd for you this month. 

I still read the Feb thread and this such a supportive group of ladies. Thank you so much for being my ttc community. 

I'm 3dpo and FF just gave me crosshairs this morning. I had to disgard 2 pre O random high temps that I guess were from the clomid. 
My accupuncturist told me to temp anally to get core temp. Wow. I'm temping vaginally moving forward.

Aley - I'm going to stop temping in the TWW now though too. My DS wakes me up at night and I can't stop worrying about my morning temp! Silly

Have a good day :)


----------



## kakae

Anyone else's husband/partner worry about having a new baby? My hubby is constantly worrying about finances, having a big enough house, being stressed at his job and not being able to take time off, me stopping work, how a baby would fit in with the one we have, how life would work, basically everything! I keep saying it will all work out as it did with our first but he is super scared. I guess because of the responsibility of it all. I do feel I need to push him though as our daughter is three and a half now and will probably be 46 by the time he chooses to have another lol


----------



## mrs n

Well I'm all set for this cycle,know it won't really show peaks but not expecting it to do much this month,feeling positive about April though.just feeling like it's all going in the right direction sooooo...... Watch this space &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Smile181c

8dpo, another :bfn:

https://i62.tinypic.com/w9cw04.png


----------



## aidensxmomma

kakae said:


> Anyone else's husband/partner worry about having a new baby? My hubby is constantly worrying about finances, having a big enough house, being stressed at his job and not being able to take time off, me stopping work, how a baby would fit in with the one we have, how life would work, basically everything! I keep saying it will all work out as it did with our first but he is super scared. I guess because of the responsibility of it all. I do feel I need to push him though as our daughter is three and a half now and will probably be 46 by the time he chooses to have another lol

My OH is really worried about having a baby. He doesn't have any kids, yet, so this is all new to him. He's worried about money and housing and how he's going to handle it and all sorts of things. Plus, he's worried about having three little kids running around since I already have two children from my previous marriage. I try to reassure my OH that it'll all be fine but I don't think that anything is going to stop him from worrying about it. Reassuring him as much as possible is about all I can do. I think a lot of guys worry about it. :flower:


----------



## Krystiboo

Aww thankyou so much guys for all your support ...my mum is the queen of harsh lol ...she has no filter ....I'm just not mentioning anything to her about the TTC anymore ....

So a little update ...i'm 14dpo today ....Yesterday i had the weird bright red spotting ...just once off ....and basically the same colour and consistanty of a cut .....then pinkish spotting since then ...so about a day of that ....only see it when i pee and wipe ......

My bb's have basically stopped hurting ...which worries me ....trying to convince myself ill be okay if its not it ....but i can see a day curled up crying and feeling sorry for myself if AF checks in 

Good luck to everyone in the dreaded 2ww ....and thankyou again for everyones positive and helpful remarks ...sadly its a waiting game now lol .....but not long to find out either way


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: Coming over from the February thread
You can put me down for testing on St. Pat's - March 17th. It might end up being a little on the early side, but maybe I can pick up on a little luck of the Irish :thumbup:


----------



## meek0104

Hello ladies! I'm coming over from Feb testing thread as well. Expecting AF in about 2 days. I would like to be added for testing at the end of March, and will update if ovulation happens earlier this cycle.


----------



## ajarvis

For the ladies that are going to stop temping after ovulation can you explain why? Curious. 

My fiance this will be his first and he is worried. But also super excited. Asking me if I'm pregnant yet everyday. Makes for a long wait to test :p


----------



## meek0104

Well I plan on temping this cycle coming and I will stop after O is confirmed as my doc always prescribes Prometrium which elevates my temps. I don't think temping will be reliable after O for me personally because the meds will be affecting my.temps, or at least it had been what I experienced in past cycles.


----------



## aley28

kakae, my husband worries about space, money, space, money, space, money... he doesn't seem to worry much about how we'll emotionally manage 3, or how I'll cope as a SAHM w/ 3 kids. He's primarily worried about insurance prices, the first big purchase (we'll need a bigger vehicle), and then he wants a bigger house, so that each kid can have their own room. Insurance prices will be tough - the bigger vehicle will be necessary - but we can fit an extra person in this house if we quit adding dogs and piles of junk :rofl: :rofl: He fought TTC#3 for a long time because it'll mess up his retirement dreams. He'll be 36 at least when the next baby comes along, and that does concern him. He doesn't want to be the "old dad" when the kid graduates/gets married/has kids.

I worry about all those things too, but I don't obsess over them. If you wait for it all to be the "right time", it'll never be the right time. And in the mean time, my fertility isn't going to last forever!

mrs n, I have no idea how the fertility monitors work -- but I really hope it helps you!! :happydance:

Sorry about the BFN smile!! Although its still so early -- how are your symptoms coming along?? :dust:

Krystiboo, have you tested yet?? Oh, I really hope AF stays away for you!! :dust:

:wave: Heya KrissyB and Meek!! I really really hope this is the month for BFPs for y'all :hugs: 

ajarvis - I stop temping around 5 or 6DPO every month - mostly because I've been temping for almost 3 years now, and I seriously just want a break from stuffing a thermometer up my hoo-haw every morning before I even yawn :rofl: So I usually don't temp from about 6DPO to whenever AF ends (generally CD5 or 6) - so I get a nice couple weeks off. :thumbup:
However now that I'm TTC, I also find that I get obsessive over EVERYTHING that might indicate pregnancy, and my chart can't really tell me if I'm pregnant or not. The obsessing stresses me out, so its best to just remove the temptation :blush: That way I can free my mind up for other stuff! :haha:



AFM!! I had a long morning of cramping, waves of extreme nausea (I was even hauling out buckets to catch it, just in case!) and diarrhea :sick: I felt FREEZING COLD, but wasn't running a fever or anything. :shrug: So I took some Tylenol (for the cramps) and took a really hot shower, and now I feel a lot better. :shrug:

Diarrhea can be a pregnancy symptom, and the cramping hasn't really gone away (and it didn't feel bowel related anyway) and the nausea... after no symptoms at all so far, now I'm feeling a bit more hopeful for this cycle! :haha: C'mon Sunday....:happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi everyone - can I join? I havent read the thread yet but I will catch up when I can.
I'm out for Feb -cd1 here. 
Testing somewhere around March 24! Thanks!!


----------



## ajarvis

Haha Aley. That makes sense. I kept temping last month cause I just new I had retained tissue and wasn't actually pregnant and it was my first month temping. But kinda got lax this month and missed a few days . Trying to get enough to show ovulation. I am fairly certain I ovulated yesterday or Sunday. Somewhere around there. Had a temp rise this morning. Looking for another one tomorrow I guess. Though today is the highest temp has been all month... so here's to hoping.


----------



## aley28

Welcome KozmicKitten!!! Good luck this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Aley: those symptoms sound promising! Hope it means your bfp is on its way!!!

AFM: I had to convince DH to start our family, Then had dd. Now I just told him I was ready for #2 and he said ok, no discussion or anything. We have always agreed on 2, so I don't think timing mattered to him and he knew it was gonna happen eventually. We already have the room in the house, budget, large enough car, etc. Technically have the rooms/car space, budget for 3. Which I'd consider if baby 2 isn't as hard as dd was. It was a very hard and upsetting delivery that I could do one more time but not 2 more. also she was a very difficult newborn. If baby 2 is easy, I'd see what he thinks, chances are he will say no to 3, I don't think I'd push it. But who knows..

CD12 BD night for smep...still lots of ewcm, maybe O will be earlier :shrug: been bad about using opks, but I'm pretty positive I didn't miss it. BD every other night will help in case I miss the surge.

In other life news 7 weeks of my new healthy lifestyle today and I hit 20lbs lost!!! :happydance:

AND at 14 months old DD has FINALLY started sleeping through the the night no wake ups 7p-7a!!! :happydance: (3 nights in a row now)

Life is good! Now I want it to be Spring, sick of being inside! And a bfp soon would make life perfect :flower:


----------



## Child2Hold

AF got me. :growlmad: Will be testing on 3/21. Good luck in March everyone!! :flower:


----------



## aley28

Heya Child2hold!! Sorry about AF :hugs:

DBHB; FX'd for an earlier O! And AWESOME JOB on the 20lbs!! I need to crack down and get to working on my weight. I am terrified of getting pregnant at this weight and piling on another 30+ pounds. :cry:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Smile181c said:


> 8dpo, another :bfn:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/w9cw04.png

Am I the only crazy person that sees a faint second line on this test?


----------



## Smile181c

You're not the only one hun a couple of people have said it! It's too confusing to figure out so I'm waiting for a few days to test now! X


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobydrlp said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo, another :bfn:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/w9cw04.png
> 
> Am I the only crazy person that sees a faint second line on this test?Click to expand...

I see it too.


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Emilie!! How have you been?? I hope things are settling down for you. How have things been setting up a donor?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Hey Emilie!! How have you been?? I hope things are settling down for you. How have things been setting up a donor?

I had my first insemination Friday.


----------



## KrissyB

Awesome! Welcome back to the TWW. FXed for you! :dust:


----------



## KimmyB13

Subject to change, but 11th March for me! X


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Awesome! Welcome back to the TWW. FXed for you! :dust:

Thank you. I am so nervous to be back.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Finaly got to dtd. 
13 days till testing!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all! I got my positive opk today :) So happy, this cycle has felt weird with my temps but I'm starting to feel better. DTD yesterday and Monday, and will do so tonight and tomorrow morning. Then I start progesterone on Saturday night. Fingers crossed this month is the lucky one!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I finally started AF on the 23rd..Dec cycle was 27 days whereas this one was 37 days so to be honest I don't really know when ovulation will be this cycle! 

CD3 currently.


----------



## DHBH0930

aley28 said:


> DBHB; FX'd for an earlier O! And AWESOME JOB on the 20lbs!! I need to crack down and get to working on my weight. I am terrified of getting pregnant at this weight and piling on another 30+ pounds. :cry:

Thanks! That was my motivation too, I wanted to at least lose all the weight from dd, instead of adding MORE weight on top if that and since I started out that pregnancy over weight, if I could get passed that would be even better. I'm about 5 lbs lighter now then when I got pregnant with dd, and even more will be better! Also refuse to gain as much as I did with her (75 lbs :blush:) next baby my goal is the 20-30 lbs recommended


Looks like all the ewcm is for a reason, test is almost positive! That's like 4-5 days early for me! it was a BD night anyway, but probably starting every night now! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-25 16.40.47.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## starryjune

Hi, can I join in? FF confirmed I Oed on Saturday (I think late that night/into Sunday morning). We took a break for a couple months but now are TTC again. We've been trying about 8 cycles now - all BFNs. All preliminary health checks were good... we want to keep trying on our own for a while before any more testing, and our doctors agree we shouldn't worry unless it's 16+ cycles of really trying with no luck. My boobs have hurt since 1DPO and getting worse, but that happened last month and it was just run of the mill hormonal stuff. I even went up a bra size! FX they ease up soon or at least lead to a sticky sweet pea! :dust: to all of you!


----------



## starryjune

DHBH0930 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> DBHB; FX'd for an earlier O! And AWESOME JOB on the 20lbs!! I need to crack down and get to working on my weight. I am terrified of getting pregnant at this weight and piling on another 30+ pounds. :cry:
> 
> Thanks! That was my motivation too, I wanted to at least lose all the weight from dd, instead of adding MORE weight on top if that and since I started out that pregnancy over weight, if I could get passed that would be even better. I'm about 5 lbs lighter now then when I got pregnant with dd, and even more will be better! Also refuse to gain as much as I did with her (75 lbs :blush:) next baby my goal is the 20-30 lbs recommended
> 
> 
> Looks like all the ewcm is for a reason, test is almost positive! That's like 4-5 days early for me! it was a BD night anyway, but probably starting every night now! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh yes, that is so close to +! BD!! :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good luck newbies and welcome!

AFM: Still having EWCM and a bit of stabby pain in my right side ovary, but my opks are negative, had a temp dip yesterday and a rise today so I may have just missed my surge or it could still be coming we will see. Hoping against hope I end up with a positive soon!


----------



## KrissyB

Tink - I'm cd3 too :) Do you temp or use OPKs?


----------



## Krystiboo

aley ... I did a test yesterday and BFN 

today is Cycle Day:	24
Ovulation Day:	14
DPO:	10

Still have weird brownish/pink CM ....BB's are sore again at the sides mostly ....I woke up with a really sore throat and sniffles ...But hubby has had a cold this week ...so its more then likely just that i picked it up from him ....No cramps really ...pretty tired ....
I think it could really just go either way at this point :x 
The spotting/cm for 3 days worries me ...It does seem like maybe im gearing up for AF ...but ive never had a cycle be this weird ....I do get breakthrough bleeding every other cycle ....but it usually comes with AF cramps ...happens a week before AF and lasts a day ...so idk really ....I'm usually between 27-30 days ....so i have a bit more of a wait to see if the hideous witch appears :D


----------



## MissMcCoy

Can you guys even believe there is 60+ of us!?

INSANE!!


----------



## penelopejones

Krystiboo: That sounds like it could be implantation bleeding! FX!


----------



## DHBH0930

Looks like I've got my positive OPK! so its a few days early, CD 13 today. It's nice to not have to wait as long to O. Bottom one is todays. I've been Oing CD 17 or 18 the past few months. Wonder why the sudden large shift :shrug: BD last night and will next few nights, maybe LP will suddenly be longer too! :thumbup:

Also testing on the 10th now with O being sooner

GL ladies! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-26 06.58.59.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Smile181c

CD23, 8-9dpo. BFN on a FRER today "/

Lots of symptoms, sore boobs, nausea, acid reflux (all of which I had when I was pg with my LB) but there was absolutely nothing on the FRER and it says it can pick up hcg up to 6 days before period? IDK...think I'm out this month...


----------



## KimmyB13

I'm on day 3 of positive Opk, test line is getting lighter but still as dark as control and still suffering with really sore boobs. Is it normal to get + Opk 3 days in a row? Dtd last night and night before, will do again tonight so hopefully not miss od!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Whoah this thread moves fast! How will I ever keep up? :)

Smile - 8/9 dpo is really early to get a bfp - so I dont think you're out! sounds like good sypmtoms to me!


----------



## Smile181c

I hope so. I FEEL pregnant. But who knows. I have one more FRER left so will probably just wait until AF is due now to avoid all of the confusion!


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I'm always pleased when O comes early! Cuts out several days of the waiting. :thumbup:

Smile; FRER says it can pick up hcg up to 6 days early -- most people are still getting BFNs at 8 or 9 DPO! You aren't even close to out yet! FX'd for a BFP by the weekend!

KimmyB, I don't know if that's normal or not, but hopefully it just means it was a really strong ovulation?! :dust:

AFM; 9DPO today. My symptoms are starting to appear... had a 'full' feeling in my uterus last night, but it faded - having it again right now though :thumbup:. Boobs are a bit tender, but nips full on hurt, ouch! Kept getting waves of nausea yesterday - in the morning I thought I would actually throw up, but in the evening it was lighter.
I'm dying to pee on something, but going to try to keep holding out until Sunday! :wacko:


----------



## mrsverhey

Wow I have had some major cathing up to do! Good luck to everyone in March welcome to the thread newbies and HELLO to all the February testers that have come on over sorry you had to come but I am so happy to have you here!! 
AFM- I have no clue really I am CD 23 DPO 8or9 I think. I had positive OPK on CD12 so I did a ovidrel trigger shot. I also took clomid 100 on CD 3-7. We have followed the SMEP and used preeseed and softcups this month however I still just feel out I tested out my trigger shot and started testing again this morning so far nothing but BFN I really dont have much for symptoms I dont think I have had a bit of back pain head aches and odd dreams but really thats it. I am so sick of ttc it isnt funny. My husband and I have been actively ttc on and off for five years this is the fourth month this time though trying with clomid. I also started temping this month and well as far as that goes it dont even show that I ovulated but who knows anymore. PCOS and infertility suck and I am so over it if I didnt want to be a mommy so bad I would just give up ughhh 
Anyway enough of my debbie downer crap so sorry to put a damper on anyones day I guess I am just feeling rough. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## aley28

mrsverhey :hugs: This is our 3rd cycle, but I'm starting to remember how much it sucks to be let down every cycle. Multiply that by 5 years, and I can't imagine!! I'm sorry :hugs: I really hope it happens for you this cycle! You are well past due your turn at mommy hood :flower:


----------



## Ckelly79

8dpo today nausea past few days on and off nothing major. Weird sensation in my nipples again on and off not much though. 
As only bd day before ovulation this cycle im probably thinking too much into it. Thank goodness im on my holidays it's taking myimd off it all:/ 
How is everyone x


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly79 How was Egypt? I have been thinking about you and your holiday :) Just remember it only takes one! So you may have caught the eggy this time!


----------



## aley28

CKelly - this'll be the month you get a BFP, just watch. :winkwink:

afm; symptom update. I'm nauseous as heck this morning. Vomiting seems like it would feel better at this point than sitting here just feeling gross. I probably should eat something, but nothing sounds like I'd be able to choke it down, so just drinking milk. :wacko:
Probably gonna POAS tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies im still here leave on Monday :( it's been a great distraction. It's 19:54 air con is on as 31 today and Ive limited my cocktail intake ;) x


----------



## penelopejones

Aley - sounds promising! 

MrsVerhey - Sorry you are going through this. It is so tough and hard to keep trying month after month.... 

CKelly - A vacation sounds lovely. Maybe it will bring you guys luck. Stress is a big part of it, right? 

AFM, I think I'm o'ing today (have ewcm and cervix just feels right) but OPKs still say negative. Does anyone else have trouble with the cheapies? I never get a strong positive with them, but the digis I get a + result (usually around this time - CD19). 

This is our last month trying naturally before we move on. The fertility specialist is recommending either IVF or the patient way (drugs). DH's sperm analysis wasn't great so we think we are just going to go full out for IVF.... But maybe we will get lucky this month.


----------



## aley28

CKelly, I hate having to head home after a good vacation! :haha: DH and I went to Las Vegas in October, and it was sorta sad, heading home... could've stayed there for much longer! Enjoy your final weekend of holiday!

penelopejones, FX'd you conceive naturally before having to go the IVF route!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I got my surge on my opk and temp dip after a rise yesterday I think I'm gonna ov today or tomorrow I've been having pinchy pains in my side for 2 days now


----------



## coucou11

Kristy I agree - implantation bleeding? That's what mine was like when I had my last bfp. Fx!

Smile how are you today?

Kimmy I never use opks after I get a positive, ha! But now I wonder if I should. Maybe I will try another one today just in case, although it sounds frustrating to get positives three days in a row. Might be a question for Dr. Google.

DHBH yeah I wonder if this could be your cycle shifting around - maybe because you are finally sleeping through the night! :haha:

Aley, great news on the symptoms! Nausea is unpleasant but always a good sign!

Good luck mrsverhey! That has been a long wait for you, really hoping for this cycle. :hugs:

Penelope I think its totally possible to miss things with those cheapies, are you testing at the same time every day? Also, I usually get EWCM and a high cervix for a few days before O, so maybe it's all just a bit early still and O is around the corner.

My temps are a little weird, I had a big dip two days ago, then yesterday I had my positive opk and today was the same temp as yesterday, kind of middle of the road. We have been bd'ing and will probably again tonight and hopefully will get a rise tomorrow and I can relax, haha!


----------



## drjo718

Starry- we're cycle buddies. FF says I ovulated Saturday but I'm pretty sure it happened sunday. :)


----------



## KimmyB13

Sweetmama- good news about your Opk/temp! Wishing you lots of baby dust! :dust:

Coucou- I don't normally one of my friends said to carry on until I get a negative so I have, the test line is gradually getting lighter, I had bad pains in my left side and back ache yesterday so think it happened today...dtd 3 nights in a row so fingers crossed we get a sticky bean!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

KrissyB said:


> Tink - I'm cd3 too :) Do you temp or use OPKs?

How long are your cycles and when is O usually? 

I've not tried temping or OPKs yet, don't really understand how to haha.. We're going to NTNP for six months I think but if that doesn't work out then I plan on using those methods.


----------



## penelopejones

coucou11 said:


> Penelope I think its totally possible to miss things with those cheapies, are you testing at the same time every day? Also, I usually get EWCM and a high cervix for a few days before O, so maybe it's all just a bit early still and O is around the corner.
> 
> My temps are a little weird, I had a big dip two days ago, then yesterday I had my positive opk and today was the same temp as yesterday, kind of middle of the road. We have been bd'ing and will probably again tonight and hopefully will get a rise tomorrow and I can relax, haha!

I have been testing the same time everyday, but I use FMU just because otherwise it is hard to do it the same time every day. I guess I could switch to before bed? Those are the only constants... I did test twice a day the alst two days. 

Hope you caught the egg this time!


----------



## aley28

sweetmama, I hope you O soon!! :happydance:

coucou, I hope you get your temp rise tomorrow!! Waiting to confirm O is almost as bad as waiting to test, isn't it?! :wacko:

drjo! :wave: How are things going this cycle for you?

AFM; I had tingly boobs today. Honestly, it felt like a milk letdown felt in the early days of BFing. So weird. I half expected to start spraying milk everywhere, even though I haven't lactated in like 2 years :rofl:
Besides that - I was, er, rather emotional this evening... started crying because I didn't thaw out the chicken for dinner. Obviously that's worth crying about, right? :blush:
And that's about it for symptoms today! I'm both excited to test in the morning, and scared out of my wits!!! 10DPO tomorrow... :wacko:


----------



## Krystiboo

Urgh ..Definitely looks like i'm out this month ....I'm pretty crampy and the spotting has moved to brownish CM and quite a bit of it ....which ive had right before AF before ......
I'm trying to convince myself that i'm not heartbroken lol ...but after 3 yrs of trying on and off ....Ive kind of taught myself to not give in to the "symptoms" ....This month was just overwhelming ....Thank you everyone for your support ......

::dust:: to all those still in the 2ww or just starting it ....

Now it's time to curl up in bed for a bit and feel sorry for myself  

On an up side at least i can take some cold meds for this horrible head cold i have :x


----------



## aley28

Krystiboo :hugs:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Aley, I had that same letdown sensation today too! Sure hope it's a good sign!


----------



## DHBH0930

Coucou: yeah maybe that is part of it! My body must feel like another baby is ok now that I can get some sleep :haha: hope it means longer LP too, I'd take 1 or 2 more days!

Aley: GL in the morning! You have some promising symptoms! Hope your body isn't playing tricks!

AFM: CD 13 very dark positive opk this afternoon, O should be tomorrow. BD tonight and last night, will for sure again tomorrow undecided about day after, will see if DH has it in him :haha:

Feeling optomistic about this cycle even though I'm still nursing. O being multiple days early makes me hopeful that LP might be more normal too. Would be so thrilled with bfp, but still wont upset if bfn, I will start getting more anxious after weaning dd if it still takes a while. EDD is November 20th this cycle. That is a month before DD and DH, so close but not TOO close. 

FX ladies! Looking forward to hearing about all the bfps we are all gonna get!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm pretty sure I'm oving today or tomorrow, we bd'd this evening just in case and my partner at the end said I think I dropped a big load in there... LOL!!! Sorry for the TMI ladies I just thought it too funny not to share. I put a diva cup in just in case to help the little spermies along


----------



## MissMcCoy

Things are moving in the right direction sweet mama! Have you guys timed things so perfect in the last few cycles?

Sorry Kristiboo Hopefully next cycle works out!

Fingers crossed for you too 930!

Aley- Ive been super emotional too! Hoping its a good sign for the both of us!


----------



## drjo718

Aley- Things are good! 2nd cycle of femara, ovulated CD17 which is the earliest ever, plenty of bd... now just hanging out til test time! :)


----------



## Megs555

Hey there! Just wanted to update! I tested early at 10 DPO and yesterday at 11 DPO with multiple :bfp: Yayyyy!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Penguin20

Due to the February thread coming to an end tomorrow, want to wish everyone good luck for march hope you all get bfps :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congrats Meg! Thanks Penguin. 

Hubby and I tried at home insemination last night. Has anyone ever tried that? I'm not Oing yet, but we wanted to try it before hand and see how it goes lol I was just curious if any of you have ever done it before...

Good luck testing this morning, Aley!


----------



## Emiloo

Congratulations Megs!!! 

I am 10dpo and have been testing using One Step ICs for the past couple of days, may have gotten mega faint lines but could also be nasty evaps- really dont know!! No signs that AF is on its way yet and is due between tomorrow and Monday so guess we'll find out soon!!


----------



## Megs555

FX for you!!! Mine wasn't due until Sunday-Monday! Got the faintest of faint pos on 10 DPO and got darker and darker with each day! Do you have a photo your faint?


----------



## Emiloo

Heres the latest- so faint that I think Im going mad lol :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20150227_064558.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 23









20150227_064347.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Megs555

I think I see the faintest of faint on one! Test again at 11 DPO and post!


----------



## Emiloo

Ahhh thanks! Will do!


----------



## faith2015

aley28 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/43b3ab8e-b3ad-411d-8060-18470d9f1ddb_zps241fc119.jpg
> Hey ladies! Are you out already for February? Let's make March our lucky cycle! Let me know what day you'll be testing, and I'll add you to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aley - I will be testing March 25th!!!
> 
> :dust: Good Luck everyone!!! Lets make babies!!!!​


----------



## DHBH0930

Megs: congrats! That is one clear :bfp:!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Emiloo: I'm not seeing anything yet, hope you see a nice clear pink line in the next few days! :flower:


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats Meg :)
Good luck tomorrow aley x
Penelope it's certainly been a great distraction ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations megs!


----------



## KozmikKitten

congrats megs!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Megs!!!

Teacherlynn what is at home insemination?

Emiloo I may see a shadow of something on one of them but definitely not clear. Good luck!! Hope you get a good strong line soon :)

AFM 6 more days til testing haha. Countdown is going to take forever :p


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck everyone and congrats! 

My af came today :blush:


----------



## aley28

DHBH; it could be a combination of sleep and the fact that all your hormones start to settle down after 1 year PP. :thumbup: I really hope it means good things for your LP too!

sweetmama, :rofl: My DH says stuff like that sometimes too. "OOOOH, that was a big one!" And I'm usually like:  :rofl:

MissMcCoy - this is the only time in our life where we are happy about being emotional, right? :rofl: Weepiness is not an uncommon PMS symptom for me, but I've not had much for PMS moods this cycle, so who knows. :wacko:

drjo, yay for early ovulation!! :happydance: I really hope you get it this cycle!!! :dust:

Congratulations Megs!!!! :yipee: That's a beautifully clear BFP!!

TeacherLyn; I've never done at home insemination -- DH would just say, "Why don't we just have sex...?" :rofl: FX'd it works out for you!!

Emiloo, oh I hope they are actually just really faint BFPs!! :dust:

Heya Faith :wave: I hope March gives you a BFP!

wantingagirl; sorry about AF!! :flower: So are you going to test in March after all? :winkwink:

AFM; this is my test from this morning:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20150227_081141_zps6jfyjitm.jpg

I didn't see anything in the first 10 minutes, then had to go get the kids their milk and get ready for school, etc. At the 20 minute mark, I popped back into the bathroom and saw a faint faint faint line. I think it must be an evap. The picture is of the test after I could see the line. :wacko: Here's the inverted one - where I CAN see it on my phone, but I can't see it on my computer :rofl: Whatever, I am not good at spotting lines!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02-27%2009.25.24_zps9cu8iydj.jpg

Symptom wise, I had the letdown sensation several more times last night, my nips are sore, my boobs are sore, I had more diarrhea this morning (3rd day of it so far), and more cramping. :wacko: I really want this to be IT, but I am convinced the line is an evap and will not get my hopes up just yet!!


----------



## ajarvis

Fingers crossed for tomorrow aley! 

sorry about AF wantingagirl!


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Megs!!! Beautiful BFP there!

Sorry about AF wantingagirl... on to the next cycle, good luck!

Penelope you should try using opks in the afternoon, its not great to do them with FMU because it takes some time for LH to build up in your system. I usually test at 2pm.

Emiloo and Aley - I don't see anything yet but I am terrible at line spotting - give it a day or two more and let's get something darker!!!

DHBH fx for a longer LP! I know how frustrating it can be having a short one, feels like a wasted cycle every time.

Ajarvis your temps look good this cycle! Hope next week passes quickly!

Here's my chart ladies - what do you think? I have o believe O was yesterday even though the temps are a little weird. It looks more like it was Tuesday but that would have been before my positive opk, which I don't think is possible haha. We'll see how the temps are tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## meek0104

Congrats Megs!!


----------



## coucou11

PS KimmyB - if I did O yesterday like I think then we are cycle buddies :)


----------



## aley28

coucou, I can't see the line in my pics either -- I can only see it in person. :rofl: I've got 1 test left - so I'm going to really REALLY try not to test tomorrow, and try to hold off until Sunday; 12 DPO. If there IS a line, it should be much more obvious by then, right?! :haha:

Also coucou, your chart looks good! I agree; the temp dip a couple days ago is misleading, but I think you O'd yesterday - a few more temps should tell for sure! :happydance: Bring on the 2ww, eh!


----------



## sierraecho89

I'll be testing the nineteenth! =) Good luck all!


----------



## faith2015

abitclueless said:


> Hello everyone, :witch: just got me. Sign me up for March 30, please :(

FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## KatieMK

Hello!

I'm here now. I'm using OPKs for the first time this cycle, so I'm going to wait to pick my testing date until I get my positive results! If it works, I'll probably be due at CHRISTMAS! :xmas12: DH and I are also implementing SMEP, so fx!


----------



## aley28

:wave: Welcome sierraecho and KaitieMK! FX'd for a lucky cycle this month! :dust:

Katie, a Christmas due date sounds divine, doesn't it?? I'm not going to make any special effort next cycle because we already have 4 December birthdays in my local family and its just too much to try to juggle all those (I make the cakes :winkwink:) and the Holidays, but having an itty bitty baby right at Christmas time is perfect. The year Parker was born, I literally couldn't think of anything I wanted for Christmas, as I was holding my newborn and that was all I could want. :kiss:

Me: I'm still obsessing over this test I took this morning. :rofl: We are planning to go out in the frigid weather today, as the dogs need food... so I will probably be picking up some FRERs to test with tomorrow. Eek!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

3dpo today. :)


----------



## CharlieO

Hello first tww for kiddo no 2...

Af due 7th March, been cramping today which isn't usual for me, but that might be me getting back into symptom spotting... Which reminded me how involved I was on here last time!

Can I get added to the list?

Fx for all!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi moving over from the February thread. 12dpo bfn up until now & spotting today right on time, i always spot 12dpo & af arrives 13dpo so af should be here tomorrow. 

Can you please put me down for March 25th thankyou 

:dust: to all for March


----------



## Mom2sam

Fx for you Aley i see it x


----------



## sierraecho89

Am I the only person who HATES waiting to O? I've got like three more days (on CD11) before I'm due. >.< I feel like after, I can at least wonder and be excited, but I am SO impatient to pop that eggie! lol.


----------



## KimmyB13

So ladies how soon after ovation is implantation bleeding? X


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Megs. Xx


----------



## KrissyB

Kimmy - Implantation can occur between 6-12 dpo, with 9 dpo being the most common. You can still have implantation without any bleeding though, and you can get mid-cycle spotting without implanting.


----------



## KimmyB13

I had a slight spotting (pink/red) today only a tiny bit but I think I ovulated on wed? I had an appointment at gynea today though and they took some swabs so wondering if it was that?


----------



## SweetV

sierraecho89 said:


> Am I the only person who HATES waiting to O? I've got like three more days (on CD11) before I'm due. >.< I feel like after, I can at least wonder and be excited, but I am SO impatient to pop that eggie! lol.

I am the total opposite. I feel like the wait to o is exciting and I can bd and feel like I'm accomplishing something. The tww takes forever :coffee:. I have a (slightly lol) decreased desire to bd, constantly beating myself up for symptom spotting and spending a fortune on BFN's.... It's pure torture :dohh:

am: 8 dpo and first BFN of this cycle. March is almost here! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## FabPop

Wahoo a bfp before the months even began! Congratulations!

I have no idea when im going to ovulate 'my days app' says the 5th & 'ff app' says the 13th!? Il just keep on with the opks!

Good luck ladies! !


----------



## ajarvis

Sierra I hate waiting to o too. Don't mind the tww as much as I do the waiting to O part :p


----------



## sierraecho89

The tww just feels like something could already be cooking, right? :happydance: Hahaha... who knows how I'll feel though. Maybe it's just emphasized by the fact that I don't know I'll even O at this point.

Patience is a virtue that I don't seem to possess. Argh!


----------



## KimmyB13

The tww is a killer, I personally symptom spot terrible only to end up with a BFN x


----------



## MissMcCoy

Congrats MEGS!!!


----------



## aley28

I O late, so the wait to see when ovulation will happen every cycle is excruciating! Much prefer the 2ww.

however, I hope it's a long time before I ovulate again. Because.....

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20150227_195455_zpsczqne6b2.jpg

I got a BFP this evening, Answer brand test, 10dpo after a 4 hour pee hold! No doubts about this one being real... showed up in the 3 minute window and is nice and pink in person!

I'm shaking all over.


----------



## scoobydrlp

aley28 said:


> I O late, so the wait to see when ovulation will happen every cycle is excruciating! Much prefer the 2ww.
> 
> however, I hope it's a long time before I ovulate again. Because.....
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20150227_195455_zpsczqne6b2.jpg
> 
> I got a BFP this evening, Answer brand test, 10dpo after a 4 hour pee hold! No doubts about this one being real... showed up in the 3 minute window and is nice and pink in person!
> 
> I'm shaking all over.



Hooray!!! :happydance::happydance: Congrats!


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Aley!!!!! That is huge! This is definitely a lucky thread!!!


----------



## aley28

Thanks ladies!

I cannot believe it. Like, at all. I'm shaking all over (literally, hands are trembling, can't sit still, my feet are jumping all over, LOL) and I keep getting the urge to cry.

I'm pregnant and it only took 3 cycles. :wacko: I was expecting it to take another half a year, at least!

Stick baby, please...PLEASE stick. :kiss:

I'm not going to tell my husband until I'm sure AF is going to be late. I'm scared to tell him, like that'll make it turn out to be a joke or something. :haha:


----------



## Ckelly79

I see it what lovely line aley. Im trying to remember did u manage to bd much this cycle?
Woohoo x


----------



## aley28

Ckelly79 said:


> I see it what lovely line aley. Im trying to remember did u manage to bd much this cycle?
> Woohoo x

I actually kissed the test after the BFP appeared, I was so pleased with how dark the line is! :rofl: :blush:

And no, we didn't get much BDing in this cycle. It was such a crazy long cycle, with O coming on CD41, that by the time I finally ovulated I was so over even TRYING for the cycle and was hoping to just get it to end already. I would not have been disappointed with a BFN this cycle, just happy to have it end, y'know?!

So we only managed to BD CD38 and CD40 -- 1 and 3 days before O, with nothing before those 2 sessions for several days, and no BDing after O until, um, yesterday. :rofl:


----------



## DHBH0930

Wow aley huge congrats! Especially since it wad such a weird cycle for you and you didn't even think you would/did O for so long! That's awesome! Hope it's super sticky! that's very clear for 10dpo, can easily see it! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

So pleased :) first thing I did this morning was check on here to see if you had tested. It's my birthday and was a great start today.
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 mths x
I will test once back in uk Tuesday.


----------



## Megs555

CONGRATS!! Omg lol we are pregnant at the same time same cycle!! I tested a 10 DPO and got my faint posiive too, now at 12 DPO much darker! I shook and cried and was in shock for hours lol! Our first baby and second cycle trying, but we only used opk and everything this month! So basically first real month trying!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Congrats Megs and Aley


----------



## Brandy_R

Yayyyy!! Two BFPS already! That's amazing! Congrats Meg's and Aley!! That's so awesome you got a BFP after such a late O! Awesome it worked so fast for both of you also!! To a H&H 9 months ladies!!

AFM: I'm about 85% sure I'm out already and I'm only on CD 3. My HCG is still at a 22 today and it needs to be at a 4 to take my Femara which I was supposed to start today but can't :-/ I don't think I can O on my own because this dang PCOS. I think I'm going to use OPKs just in case :wink: Maybe we will get lucky but unlikely. I will still be checking in on you ladies for BFPs and be waiting for the April board. Then it's on haha


----------



## kakae

Wow!! Congrats on the two bfps!!! What a lucky start to March :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats Megs and Aley! :happydance:


----------



## Salembaby

Congratulations Megs!!

Congratulations Aley!!
you are proof you CAN get prego at late O!

Brandy- can you drink lots of water to flush the HCG out of your system faster??


----------



## teamdavis

Can I join? I am on CD4 and will be testing (around) March 26th. 

It's a good sign that there are already 2BFP's for March and it is still February! 


Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Krystiboo

woohoo Congrats Aley ! and everyone else who is popping BFP's for this month so far ....
::dust:: for all those still hanging in there

AFM : My torture continues lol ....CD26...12DPO .....
I'm a little scared something is wrong TBH ...Ironically after my mum said something about "overy problems" ...I have literally had the cycle of my nightmares ....

CD 22 - Bright red spot on TP 
CD 23 - Pinkish spotting on and off
CD24 - Pinkish brown spotting on and off
CC25 - Large-ish glob of brown CM ...( convinced its the start of AF) 
CD26 - Today i had a bit of black discharge on TP ( looked stringy and almost clot like) ....also brown smudges on panty liner all day ... pinchy pain on right side 

Sorry for the TMI ....I'm completely at a loss ...Just trying not to stress right out so AF isn't held off because im freaked out 

Also ...My BB's still hurt....I'm headachey and hate the world today lol ....Still have a head cold ....


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I don't know what it is but I have been crying off and on today. It just isn't like me.


----------



## KimmyB13

Congrats Megs and Aley!!

:dust: to the rest of us, this is a lucky thread! 2BDP's and not even in March!

I O'd at day 34/35 so there's still hope yet! 

at 2/3dpo still really sore nipples, slight dizziness and having creamy cm


----------



## Smile181c

:bfp: this morning at 10dpo!! Shaking!!


----------



## KimmyB13

Omg congrats Smile! X


----------



## Krystiboo

Woo Congrats Smile !!! wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :D


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys, the test is SUPER faint but clearly visible in natural light. So over the moon!


----------



## nmv

Good morning, and CONGRATS on the :bfp:s so far!!!!

Please move me to the 5th...
:)


----------



## Mom2sam

Wow congrats to all the bfp Aley, smile, Alex (sorry if i got that wrong) woohoo & not even March yet! Wishing you all super stickies & a h&h 9 months x

13dpo i'm still waiting for af should be here today. Spotting which is the norm for me a day before af. Due af today will start temping from cd1 

Good luck to all for March


----------



## Emiloo

Wow so many BFPs already! :happydance: Congratulations everyone!!

My IC's looked the same as yesterdays, didnt even bother with taking pics this time. 11dpo now and FF predicted AF for today but nothing yet, and no AF cramping either. So not out yet!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats smile! H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:

AFM: 1 dpo, PRETTY sure I got my temp rise! :haha: if you look at my chart you can see I'm being silly :flower: no slow rise this month!! is it time to start testing yet?!?! :wacko: ha! At least 9 more days *sigh*. Gonna do my best to keep busy. Also hoping I don't cave this time and go but some first response tests, I have lots of IC's. And SHOULD only get good ones if I see something

GL ladies!


----------



## meek0104

Wow Aley and Smile, HUGE congrats to the both of you. Praying for a healthy 9 months!!!! That's so exciting. You ladies are starting this board on a very positive note!


----------



## scoobydrlp

9dpo, anyone see anything?
 



Attached Files:







20150228_081741-1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 17









20150228_081741-2.jpg
File size: 104.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TeacherLynn

Wow, congrats Aley and Smile! I agree with all the comments about this thread - how lucky to have three before the month even starts. You all are helping to spread the baby to us! :)

Scooby - I do see a very faint line! :happydance:

AFM - I'm waiting to O...I don't like this wait either. I much prefer the TWW when I can pretend I'm pregnant and make up symptoms I have lol I had spotting earlier this week and thought it was an early O, but the OPK had abso no line at all. Both Thursday and today's test the line is very faint, so hopefully it's coming. 

At home insemination is when you use a needless syringe to insert the sperm. My hubby has a hard time ejaculating during BD, so we had to be creative. I'm super excited, as it will give us a much better chance at a BFP than hoping for a little escapee to have made his way to an egg. lol


----------



## Smile181c

I see it scooby!!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Congrats aley and smile!

Scooby... I don't see anything yet... But every time people are like I see a line! I don't! Haha
When all my friends seen that blue and black dress... I saw white and gold...


----------



## MissMcCoy

We are off to such a good start. 
Im going to start testing in 7 days! Frick I hope it works for me!


----------



## MissMcCoy

I much better like the wait to O
You can have fun and dtd thinking it could be the right batch! haha

This waiting to test sucks! I feel so blah! I want this so bad and I just feel like it wont happen :(


----------



## Mom2sam

Scooby i do see a faint line. Good luck


----------



## kakae

Wow another one!! So awesome, congrats!! 

Well we have started bding lol just in case you all needed to know ;) I think I am due to O on the 4th... Good luck to us all!


----------



## FabPop

Eeeek congratulations ladies! ! Lucky shamrocks indeed!


----------



## aley28

Krystiboo, wow I have no idea what is going on for you, but I hope it becomes more clear soon!!

Emillie, crying/being emotional is common for me with PMS, but this cycle it felt different. FX'd it means you're growing a tiny sticky bean!! :dust:

KimmyB, I had never ovulated later than CD33, and in the past 2 years I was ovulating around CD20. CD41 was unheard of, and I'm STILL shocked that we caught it!! I honestly didn't think we had a chance with that late of an O!

CONGRATS Smile!! H&H 9 to you!!! Valentine's Day weekend must have been a very fertile time :rofl:

Mom2sam, I hope AF is sweet and short for ya! (Or that she doesn't show at all... spotting could be delayed implantation? :winkwink:)

Emiloo, stay away AF!! does AF usually arrive on 11DPO?

DHBH, beautiful temp rise!!! :happydance: 9 more days... it'll go quick :haha:

scoobydrip, I DO feel like I see something?!? FX'd!! :dust:

TeacherLynn, I think the insemination will help a lot, and definitely give you extra hope! Do you have to use a special type of syringe, or do you just use like one of the 1tsp little ones that you'd give a baby medicine with? (That doesn't seem like it would be long enough? :rofl:)

MissMcCoy, I think it would all be easier if it was instant?? :haha: Somebody needs to make that possible. :haha:

kakae - good luck this cycle!! :happydance:


afm; I didn't test this morning, as I didn't figure it would have changed much since the 7pm test from last night :haha: and I only have one Dollar Store test left and one Answer test left, and I do not intend to buy any more when these are gone. So I'm gonna probably pee on one of them tomorrow and then wait until Tues or Wednesday to pee on the other one! :happydance:

I am shocked at how many symptoms I'm having... the nausea is very unsettling, and is still with me this morning even though its 11am. I'm still having diarrhea (which was my earliest symptom this go around, sigh!)... I was reading this morning and apparently that can continue happening for a few more weeks, or even last for the entire first trimester. :cry: I almost would rather deal with constipation!!!

Besides that; I'm breaking out a bit, and my boobies still hurt. I couldn't sleep at all last night, but I'm 99.9% sure that was because of the BFP and the surrounding 50000000 emotions that kept my mind racing :rofl:


----------



## Emiloo

Ah I am so happy for you Aley! Especially after your long wait for O!!

I have only had 2 cycles since coming off BCP. First LP was 12 days with spotting on 12dpo, and last cycle was 10 days long. So I am smack bang inbetween at the moment!!

I feel really tired today (but did a 50 hour work week so is expected!) and bit off of my food, had a Chinese but could only eat half of it as it was turning my stomach. I have had dull cramping for most of the day but that has been going on for over a week now and not like AF cramping. However I think it may be getting stronger now :(


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, I've been cramping all week, and food feels like I'm chewing on paper, just sooo sosososo unappetizing! So I think both those things sound like good signs for you!! FX'd!


----------



## Emiloo

aley28 said:


> Emiloo, I've been cramping all week, and food feels like I'm chewing on paper, just sooo sosososo unappetizing! So I think both those things sound like good signs for you!! FX'd!

Thank you, I feel desperate for a BFP this cycle and am convinced I am pregnant despite all of the BFNs on the ICs!! Tempted to do a FRER tomorrow if AF hasnt turned up by then!


----------



## TeacherLynn

For now since it's the first month trying, I'm just using the 1 cc ones. It was recommended to make sure they are four inches or more long and they are right at about four so we shall see lol We tried it out on Thurs when they got delivered and it seemed to work well. If nothing else at least I'm getting some swimmers in the vicinity of where they need to go lol


----------



## TeacherLynn

And FX'd for you Emiloo!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Krystiboo, wow I have no idea what is going on for you, but I hope it becomes more clear soon!!
> 
> Emillie, crying/being emotional is common for me with PMS, but this cycle it felt different. FX'd it means you're growing a tiny sticky bean!! :dust:
> 
> KimmyB, I had never ovulated later than CD33, and in the past 2 years I was ovulating around CD20. CD41 was unheard of, and I'm STILL shocked that we caught it!! I honestly didn't think we had a chance with that late of an O!
> 
> CONGRATS Smile!! H&H 9 to you!!! Valentine's Day weekend must have been a very fertile time :rofl:
> 
> Mom2sam, I hope AF is sweet and short for ya! (Or that she doesn't show at all... spotting could be delayed implantation? :winkwink:)
> 
> Emiloo, stay away AF!! does AF usually arrive on 11DPO?
> 
> DHBH, beautiful temp rise!!! :happydance: 9 more days... it'll go quick :haha:
> 
> scoobydrip, I DO feel like I see something?!? FX'd!! :dust:
> 
> TeacherLynn, I think the insemination will help a lot, and definitely give you extra hope! Do you have to use a special type of syringe, or do you just use like one of the 1tsp little ones that you'd give a baby medicine with? (That doesn't seem like it would be long enough? :rofl:)
> 
> MissMcCoy, I think it would all be easier if it was instant?? :haha: Somebody needs to make that possible. :haha:
> 
> kakae - good luck this cycle!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> afm; I didn't test this morning, as I didn't figure it would have changed much since the 7pm test from last night :haha: and I only have one Dollar Store test left and one Answer test left, and I do not intend to buy any more when these are gone. So I'm gonna probably pee on one of them tomorrow and then wait until Tues or Wednesday to pee on the other one! :happydance:
> 
> I am shocked at how many symptoms I'm having... the nausea is very unsettling, and is still with me this morning even though its 11am. I'm still having diarrhea (which was my earliest symptom this go around, sigh!)... I was reading this morning and apparently that can continue happening for a few more weeks, or even last for the entire first trimester. :cry: I almost would rather deal with constipation!!!
> 
> Besides that; I'm breaking out a bit, and my boobies still hurt. I couldn't sleep at all last night, but I'm 99.9% sure that was because of the BFP and the surrounding 50000000 emotions that kept my mind racing :rofl:

I don't cry during pms. It is so not normal to cry for at all.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Aley smile and Scooby! I'm 5dpo have some cramping today


----------



## Megs555

Congrats ladies!! Hopefully we can all meet in a group for expected November 2015 babies!! So exciting! Tested again today because I'm still in shock and the line keeps getting darker and darker quicker and quicker!


----------



## Penguin20

Good luck everyone for March :) 

And congrats to those who already got bfps :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

This one is a little more visible than the one this morning


https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150228_163107_zpszizownvc.jpg


----------



## meek0104

I'm sure I see something faint there Scooby!


----------



## meek0104

I'm hoping to be testing this month, but I'm 16dpo and still no AF. No cramps yet, so I'm expecting them to be bad when she does show. Where are you wicked witch, I'm ready to start TTC again!


----------



## aley28

I feel like i see something faint there too, Scooby!! :happydance: Can't wait to see it develop!

Meek; are you getting BFNs still?? 16 day luteal phase would drive me crazy :haha: Hope the witch doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## coucou11

Wow congrats smile!!! What an awesome way to start March :) Let's keep the BFPs rolling in everyone!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Here's the same test in better light.

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150228_171356-1_zpswcgiqrvr.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

scoobydrlp said:


> Here's the same test in better light.
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150228_171356-1_zpswcgiqrvr.jpg

I see it on this one! Congrats looks like your bfp!


----------



## aley28

MUCH clearer in the second pic!! :happydance:


----------



## meek0104

Yes definitely see it now! Congrats!!!


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> I feel like i see something faint there too, Scooby!! :happydance: Can't wait to see it develop!
> 
> Meek; are you getting BFNs still?? 16 day luteal phase would drive me crazy :haha: Hope the witch doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!

To be honest, I havent tested since 2 days ago, was getting all BFNs. I was tired of getting my hopes up so I just said I would wait for AF. Since starting fertility treatments I have had a 14-15 day LP so I'm thinking I might have ovulated later than I thought? I've never made it this far after O without either BFP or AF and quite honestly I'm not having symptoms of either so I'm just trying to wait it out.


----------



## coucou11

DHBH0930 said:


> scoobydrlp said:
> 
> 
> Here's the same test in better light.
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150228_171356-1_zpswcgiqrvr.jpg
> 
> I see it on this one! Congrats looks like your bfp!Click to expand...

I see it too!! Congratulations!!! Wooooo hoooo for this lucky thread!


----------



## danielle1984

definitely a bfp!! Congrats!


----------



## SweetV

Wow! Congrats to all the early BFP's!!! Lucky thread already.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congrats Scooby!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Congrats Scooby


----------



## MissMcCoy

CONGRATULATIONS SCOOBY!!!!


I totally see it now! No denying that!!! 

So exciting!!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Lovely line congrats scooby x


----------



## Krystiboo

Congrats Scooby H&H 9 months to you :D


----------



## Emiloo

AF got me! :cry: Cant believe I'm on cycle #4 now :nope:

Luckily I have nice length cycles (23/24 days) Can you move me to the 25th for testing please?


----------



## Megs555

Took one of these bad boys last night after holding pee for two hours. Indicates I'm approx 3-4 weeks along and about 1-2 weeks since conception! There's something about seeing a digital test that says a big fat PREGNANT!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Emiloo

Ah that must be so exciting to see, Megs, bet youre ecstatic!!


----------



## Megs555

I really am! I can't believe how soon I caught it lol! I am nervous about things cause it's my first pregnancy and I goto the docs tomorrow! Hopefully I can get an ultrasoon ASAP I find out a due date! I missed last months period so I'm unsure, I cxulates from when I ovulated an it came out to November 8, 2015! Eeeek! I am beyond excited, I can barely sleep each night lol!


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats on all the bfps :) 

Sorry if af has arrived for anyone


----------



## scoobydrlp

Megs, congrats on the positive digi!! My EDD is November 8th also!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Megs...Xx


----------



## lesh07

Emiloo - 4th month ttc conceive isn't to bad. I am unfortunately on month 23 now. Next month it will be a whole 2 years ttc....You will get your bfp soon. Xx

Good luck to us All. Xx


----------



## Emiloo

Wow, 2 years I really hope you get your BFP soon. I think when you start TTC you just hope youre one of those people that get knocked up literally straight away!

When that doesnt happen, doubt starts to creep in.. but I know Im being silly, its still early on!


----------



## TeacherLynn

:hugs: Emiloo - I'm sorry. But having a short cycle is nice, March could still be your month! :D


----------



## SweetV

I have been ttc #2 for over 2 years. In that time I have had 5 BFP's and 5 losses. I try to be positive about every cycle and every positive and try not to think about how long this entire process is. 
10 dpo and BFN over here. Not too optimistic this cycle with an ugly head cold I'm just not feeling too great about anything atm.


----------



## aley28

Sorry AF gotcha Emiloo :hugs:

LOVE the digi proof, Megs!! I'm not gonna take any digis this pregnancy, but I loved how much more real they made it feel with both of my boys! :happydance: My EDD is November 10th, so the 8th is probably right for you!

Emiloo, it starts getting disappointing after 4 or 5 months of no success, but up to a year is a very normal time frame. :wacko: I hope you catch it soon though!!

Lesh and SweetV :hugs: I hope you get yours soon!!

This is my test from this morning. Its even darker after it dried a bit... very pleased! :happydance: 12DPO today!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/6c8cbc8c-ad64-43a0-83a0-1e2db7766580_zpsejdt7btx.jpg


----------



## Springermommy

Got my BFP today from a cheapie and a digi! I'm still trying to figure out how to post the pic! yay!


----------



## Springermommy

here it is!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0976.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## meek0104

AF started today! Bring it on! Killer cramps and pain on right side...assuming it's a cyst.


----------



## KAH1990

I'm currently waiting for AF to finish but have ordered myself some conceive plus for this month as got my bfp with my ds first month using it. I have 35 opks waiting for me to pee on, we're also going to be doing smep this month so I'm feeling hopeful. Good luck for March everyone


----------



## xxemmyxx

I will be testing 15th march. Hoping for a Mother's Day bfp xx


----------



## KimmyB13

springermommy- Congratulations! Another BFP, here's to many more!

I'm 5dpo and am driving myself mad, feeling different, but then wondering if it's in my head?!?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats to those with BFPs! :happydance: 

This is turning into such a lucky thread already!

9dpo today - only a few more until I can test. I think I had an implantation bleed yesterday (I made a post about it in case anyone wants to share their input :) ) I've had tons of symptoms, but I'm worried it's all in my head. :(


----------



## Lozza1712

Hi all im new to this thread! 
Congrats to all those that have BFPs!

I'll be testing 05/03/15 

Have had some odd symtoms this month, tested yesterday at 10dpo BFN so not getting hopes up but never know!!! 

Fingers crossed for you all, anyone else testing Wednesday?


----------



## kakae

Wow I wake up to even more bfps!!!! Congrats everyone, such awesome news :) Sorry to those who af got :(

I think I am approaching my fertile time. Hubby gets into bed last night and I jokingly say 'nope, not tonight, your swimmers need to replenish and get strong'. Haha he wasn't buying that, he's convinced I will be pregnant by the end of this cycle. Soooooo hope he's right, I'm in the lucky thread!


----------



## DHBH0930

Springermommy: congrats! Wow another bfp!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Aley: yay for the line getting darker!!! hope to join you soon :flower:

AFM: boring 2 dpo, will get crosshairs tomorrow. With O surprising me and coming early I only used 4 opks this cycle out of thr 50 I just ordered. Hope I WAY over bought and don't need them! :winkwink: 8 more days till I start poas! :haha: continuing to focus on my weight loss which helps keep my mind off things and makes time go faster. Another week of crappy weather, cold and rainy. but starting next weekend will get warmer and sunnier. So ready to be outside with DD! Buying a season pass to the zoo and plan to go weekly, only 15 mins away, and we have tons of parks near us too. Sick of being cooped up inside! Come on Spring!!!!

GL ladies, keep the :bfp:'s coming! :dust:


----------



## Child2Hold

Wow!! This is a super lucky thread!! Congrats to those with bfps!!! Gives me hope.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Mhhm AF is expected March 15th and I'm going to be a good girl and try not to test until after that so I'm going to say I'll test on the 17th... Two days after expected AF. If I Fail at being a good girl and fall victim to the POAS craze like this last cycle.... I will test sooner, but I'll post my BFN/BFP in this topic on the 17th at the latest....


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Things are moving in the right direction sweet mama! Have you guys timed things so perfect in the last few cycles?
> 
> Sorry Kristiboo Hopefully next cycle works out!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too 930!
> 
> Aley- Ive been super emotional too! Hoping its a good sign for the both of us!

No we haven't timed things very perfectly in the past but I BD'd almost the entire fertile window so I'm hoping that I'll get my egg this time




Megs555 said:


> Hey there! Just wanted to update! I tested early at 10 DPO and yesterday at 11 DPO with multiple :bfp: Yayyyy!! :)

Congrats Megs



aley28 said:


> DHBH; it could be a combination of sleep and the fact that all your hormones start to settle down after 1 year PP. :thumbup: I really hope it means good things for your LP too!
> 
> sweetmama, :rofl: My DH says stuff like that sometimes too. "OOOOH, that was a big one!" And I'm usually like:  :rofl:
> 
> MissMcCoy - this is the only time in our life where we are happy about being emotional, right? :rofl: Weepiness is not an uncommon PMS symptom for me, but I've not had much for PMS moods this cycle, so who knows. :wacko:
> 
> drjo, yay for early ovulation!! :happydance: I really hope you get it this cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> Congratulations Megs!!!! :yipee: That's a beautifully clear BFP!!
> 
> TeacherLyn; I've never done at home insemination -- DH would just say, "Why don't we just have sex...?" :rofl: FX'd it works out for you!!
> 
> Emiloo, oh I hope they are actually just really faint BFPs!! :dust:
> 
> Heya Faith :wave: I hope March gives you a BFP!
> 
> wantingagirl; sorry about AF!! :flower: So are you going to test in March after all? :winkwink:
> 
> AFM; this is my test from this morning:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20150227_081141_zps6jfyjitm.jpg
> 
> I didn't see anything in the first 10 minutes, then had to go get the kids their milk and get ready for school, etc. At the 20 minute mark, I popped back into the bathroom and saw a faint faint faint line. I think it must be an evap. The picture is of the test after I could see the line. :wacko: Here's the inverted one - where I CAN see it on my phone, but I can't see it on my computer :rofl: Whatever, I am not good at spotting lines!!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02-27%2009.25.24_zps9cu8iydj.jpg
> 
> Symptom wise, I had the letdown sensation several more times last night, my nips are sore, my boobs are sore, I had more diarrhea this morning (3rd day of it so far), and more cramping. :wacko: I really want this to be IT, but I am convinced the line is an evap and will not get my hopes up just yet!!

Congrats on the BFP!!



Smile181c said:


> :bfp: this morning at 10dpo!! Shaking!!

Congrats Smile!



MissMcCoy said:


> Congrats aley and smile!
> 
> Scooby... I don't see anything yet... But every time people are like I see a line! I don't! Haha
> When all my friends seen that blue and black dress... I saw white and gold...

I saw white and gold too ahahha :haha:



Springermommy said:


> here it is!!!




DHBH0930 said:


> Springermommy: congrats! Wow another bfp!!! H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Aley: yay for the line getting darker!!! hope to join you soon :flower:
> 
> AFM: boring 2 dpo, will get crosshairs tomorrow. With O surprising me and coming early I only used 4 opks this cycle out of thr 50 I just ordered. Hope I WAY over bought and don't need them! :winkwink: 8 more days till I start poas! :haha: continuing to focus on my weight loss which helps keep my mind off things and makes time go faster. Another week of crappy weather, cold and rainy. but starting next weekend will get warmer and sunnier. So ready to be outside with DD! Buying a season pass to the zoo and plan to go weekly, only 15 mins away, and we have tons of parks near us too. Sick of being cooped up inside! Come on Spring!!!!
> 
> GL ladies, keep the :bfp:'s coming! :dust:

Hopefully you get your BFP soon!

AFM: Is it possible to experience symptoms this early? I'm so moody and irritable, and I've got bad runs, like I'm never diarrhea like but the last 2 days I have been. Also sore bewbs, and creamy cm, my cervix was nice and High and soft and closed too!:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Destiny08

I know I'm late to this! but can i join? I'm testing with a cheapie tomorrow as AF was due yesterday i think! and if its a BFN, and AF still doesn't show I'll be testing on the 10th.


----------



## coucou11

Congrats springermommy!!! 5 BFPs by March 1, I love it!

DHBH did you get your crosshairs? I got mine today too so I am 3dpo as well. I agree its boring! 

I started progesterone suppositories last night too. So this will be a weird TWW as almost every pregnancy symptom is also a progesterone side effect. So no symptom spotting for me I guess! Has anyone here ever used progesterone? I'd be interested to hear about your experiences.


----------



## DHBH0930

coucou11 said:


> Congrats springermommy!!! 5 BFPs by March 1, I love it!
> 
> DHBH did you get your crosshairs? I got mine today too so I am 3dpo as well. I agree its boring!
> 
> I started progesterone suppositories last night too. So this will be a weird TWW as almost every pregnancy symptom is also a progesterone side effect. So no symptom spotting for me I guess! Has anyone here ever used progesterone? I'd be interested to hear about your experiences.

I will tomorrow, I'm 2 dpo today, so just one day behind you :flower: I used progesterone cream last TWW and didn't notice anything at all, my temps got a little bit higher then the previous months, but no knowing for sure if that was it, my nights are very random with how well I sleep since it's depending on dd sleeping.... skipping the cream this month.

I didn't have the light bleeding after AF on CD 9 or 10 this cycle. So if no bfp, and I DO get that bleeding again, then maybe the cream helped that? If so I'd try it again.


----------



## KrissyB

Coucou - I've used progesterone suppositories for three months now. From the first month I was on it I went from a 8-9 day LP to a 13-14 day LP! But yeah, every single month I've been on it I've had waaaay too much false hope from unusual cramps and great symptoms, to great temps (triphasic chart), to no pre-AF spotting (which I've always had and even had for 2 of the three months on Progesterone. But every month so far as been a :bfn:. :shrug: At least I know it's doing something! lol


----------



## Krystiboo

Congrats everyone who got their BFP's !!! So excited for you all ..I hope you have a wonderful 9 months !!!

To those still hanging in there ::dust::

and those who got a visit from the witch ....Hang in there as well ...Every months she comes it brings you closer to your BFP .....

AFM - I'm sitting about in limbo ....today is CD28 .14DPO...the spotting stopped yesterday at around 3pm.....urgh weird.....So not looking forward to having AF for a week on top of a week of spotting and weirdness.....To the doctors for me this week !!

As for symptoms ...Who knows ? lol .....Ive had everything ....My bb's looks blue veiny ....They are much bigger and heavier then normal ...and the bumps around the outside the areola are bigger and puffy ...

I do feel a bit crampy ....dizzy and light headed ...but i still have this sniffly headcold ....so i'm wondering if the cold has thrown me out of whack this month ....I just want this cycle to be over really


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Springermommy!

Sorry about the cramping Meek... hope it let's up soon :hugs:

KAH, sounds like you are going all out this month!! I hope it does the trick! :dust:

welcome emmy! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

KimmyB, 5DPO is early enough for implantation! It may not just be in your head... FX'd!

Aidensxmomma, ooh I'm excited to see your tests! :dust: I'm still hoping for another 50 BFPs out of this thread :haha:

Welcome Lozza! There's several people testing Weds... Hopefully it's full of BFP announcements in here! Good luck! :dust:

kakae I love your husbands optimism! :)

DHBH I hope you get to join me in 8 more days! :haha:

Dragon_Chaser, good luck holding out until AF is late! That takes some will power!

Sweetmama, implantation can happen as early as 5dpo. I started having diarrhea on 7dpo (and it hasn't left yet... urrg) ... I hope your symptoms are a good sign! :dust:

Welcome destiny08! I hope you get a second line tomorrow! :happydance:

Krystiboo, that sounds aggravating lyricsaa lot like pregnancy symptoms! Maybe you have the late implantation thing going on?? I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon!


----------



## penelopejones

Wow - step off the thread for a couple days and 5 bfps. Congrats Megs, Scooby, Smile, Aley, and... who am I forgetting? 

Great start so far ladies!

AFM I think I o'd on Friday but not 100% sure... will see how it goes.


----------



## Sweetmama26

aley28 said:


> Congratulations Springermommy!
> 
> Sorry about the cramping Meek... hope it let's up soon :hugs:
> 
> KAH, sounds like you are going all out this month!! I hope it does the trick! :dust:
> 
> welcome emmy! Good luck this cycle! :dust:
> 
> KimmyB, 5DPO is early enough for implantation! It may not just be in your head... FX'd!
> 
> Aidensxmomma, ooh I'm excited to see your tests! :dust: I'm still hoping for another 50 BFPs out of this thread :haha:
> 
> Welcome Lozza! There's several people testing Weds... Hopefully it's full of BFP announcements in here! Good luck! :dust:
> 
> kakae I love your husbands optimism! :)
> 
> DHBH I hope you get to join me in 8 more days! :haha:
> 
> Dragon_Chaser, good luck holding out until AF is late! That takes some will power!
> 
> Sweetmama, implantation can happen as early as 5dpo. I started having diarrhea on 7dpo (and it hasn't left yet... urrg) ... I hope your symptoms are a good sign! :dust:
> 
> Welcome destiny08! I hope you get a second line tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Krystiboo, that sounds aggravating lyricsaa lot like pregnancy symptoms! Maybe you have the late implantation thing going on?? I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon!

I'm only 3DPO right now so who knows. And ugh I'm just not in happy spirits. My grandfather was found at 2am mountain time on the bathroom floor. He'd had a stroke, he's now in the hospital not expected to make it and I'm here extremely devastated because I won't be able to see him due to living 3300kms away :( I feel broken since I just lost my aunt 2 weeks ago :(


----------



## aley28

Oh goodness, Sweetmama! I think I'd be extremely emotional in those circumstances too, hormonal or not! :hugs: I'm so sorry!

Penelope, I hope you O'd when you think! Yay for the 2ww, hey! :winkwink:


----------



## Salembaby

Congrats scooby and Smile! 

Aley - your tests look AWESOME!

Sweetmama- force yourself to get out and do something you enjoy to keep your endorphins up. It's important to stay upbeat for your eggies. i know it's hard. After months of depression from grief (my cousin was killed by a drunk driver) I'm finally physically and emotionally recovered. 

8dpo and on mountain vacay in Austria. One good thing is I can go out and be adventurous in the snow...hopefully a BFP next week...

Good luck and a little patience for those waiting to O and us in the tww.


----------



## wantmore

I should test on March 11. Who knows if I will be able to wait... My DH calls me a pee stick addict. Haha! Another thing is, my birthday is dec 4th and my DS was born on my birthday. It would be funny if I had another on my birthday. &#128540; 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gem4512

Hi ladies!! I want join you guys as well.. I am testing on Thursday! And this is our 10th month ttc #1.. Really hoping this to be my month!!
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mrs n

Big congrats aley,schoolboy,springersmommy,megs and smile,this definately is a lucky thread,sorry to those who got af.
I'm on cd9 and high on my monitor so bd last night just to make sure,hoping I see a peak this month eeek so exciting,x


----------



## Smile181c

I don't know if my bfp today is lighter than yesterday's!I'm freaking out...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Smile181c said:


> I don't know if my bfp today is lighter than yesterday's!I'm freaking out...

Post a pic. But also try not to worry about how dark the line is, these tests are made to detect hcg not to measure the amount that's there. If the test is lighter it will probably mean nothing. Plus the hormone doubles every 48 hours so really you should leave it 2 days before you test again. Testing daily shouldn't show a progression really xx
Try and relax xx


----------



## FabPop

I dont think this is going to b our month.. :'( 
Started spotting yesterday at cd15! AF only ended 5 days before so really dont think it was ovulation spotting already? & didn't think to test! Have only dtd once this cycle (CD13) between bleeding! Stupid body..


----------



## baby09

Can I join? I'll be testing around 10th March &#128513;


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm a little nervous about my ic progression, and really nervous that frer looks negative. 11dpo today, this is the first frer I've taken so maybe levels are still too low to show up? 

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/PicShop-2CFB42B007A781DBE6798173774214FB.png_zpsqbirclek.jpeg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/PicShop-46A9EECCC70641ED6CEEC02D099BE31D.png_zpsjsvbeiib.jpeg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/PicShop-1AA0E7FDCFAA16FEE2C77996B2C47A1D.png_zpsb7rlk1lj.jpeg


----------



## TeacherLynn

Fabpop - I spot every month about 4-6 days after AF before I O. I have no idea why but it's every month. It doesn't affect my Oing, so I'm sure you are still in. :)

Scooby and Smile - maybe take a couple days off testing and try to breathe and relax. 

Afm - My ovulation tests have started the fade in! Time to get a swimmer to an eggy!


----------



## meek0104

Good morning ladies. Im loving all of these BFPs already. Really makes me excited for this cycle. I'm CD2, AF is not as cruel as she normally is. I've had that pain on my right side all thru the night, made it hard to sleep but I've popped some pain medicine so I'm good for now. My cycles seem to avg 34 days so I will still be posting to this thread but if we do conceive we may not get a BFP this month, unless I ovulate earlier than normal. Anyone else still early in their cycle?


----------



## xxemmyxx

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm a little nervous about my ic progression, and really nervous that frer looks negative. 11dpo today, this is the first frer I've taken so maybe levels are still too low to show up?
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/PicShop-2CFB42B007A781DBE6798173774214FB.png_zpsqbirclek.jpeg
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/PicShop-46A9EECCC70641ED6CEEC02D099BE31D.png_zpsjsvbeiib.jpeg
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/PicShop-1AA0E7FDCFAA16FEE2C77996B2C47A1D.png_zpsb7rlk1lj.jpeg

I see a line on the last ic. I don't see one on the frer but I hate frer's!! I never got lines on them till I am mega late!


----------



## DHBH0930

Scooby: I agree, if the ic's are in order I more clearly see a line on the bottom one. Looks like they are getting darker. I don't see anything yet of FR but could be just like you said, still to early and not enough hcg. Hope your lines gets super datork quickly :flower:

Smile: hope your bfp gets darker! too many factors this early on for it not looking darker yet, could've been more diluted urine sample for instance. GL!

AFM: 3 dpo and crosshairs today :happydance: get to test 1 week from today! Don't normally hope weekends go by quickly, but when testing day is a Monday I do!


----------



## FabPop

TeacherLynn said:


> Fabpop - I spot every month about 4-6 days after AF before I O. I have no idea why but it's every month. It doesn't affect my Oing, so I'm sure you are still in. :)
> 
> Scooby and Smile - maybe take a couple days off testing and try to breathe and relax.
> 
> Afm - My ovulation tests have started the fade in! Time to get a swimmer to an eggy!

Thanks for that, makes me feel a bit better, Iv never had any spotting between af before x


----------



## xxDreamxx

7dpo here & like an idiot, I did a test. Idiot!


----------



## aley28

Welcome wantmore and gem4512!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

mrs n, good luck with the BDing! Go spermies, go!! :spermy:

Smile, hugs hun! I hope its just a pee dilution thing! :hugs:

FabPop, I don't think the spotting means you're out! It could be ovulation spotting?

scooby, I actually do see a faint line on the FRER. Its very faint, but I swear I see something?

TeacherLyn, good luck getting to the egg!! :happydance:

meek, I'm glad AF is kinder than she normally is!

DHBH, waiting through a weekend to test is hard!! :haha:

xxDreamxx, 7DPO test! BFN, I suppose? I hope that changes in the next several days!! :dust:

Me; I have to say I didn't think it was possible to have strong symptoms before AF is even missing. :sick: I'm nauseous, can't quit pooping (TMI sorry) and the fatigue is starting to set in as well. I haven't drank much for coffee since before Christmas, and here I am wishing I could have some!! :haha:
AF was due today. Tomorrow she'll be officially late, eek!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :hugs: these are my progressions (if you can even call them that!)

1st pic is the test I took on Saturday with a FRER. 2nd pic - the top test was from Sunday FMU and the bottom test was today with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 26









test 2 & 3.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## xxemmyxx

Smile181c said:


> Thanks guys :hugs: these are my progressions (if you can even call them that!)
> 
> 1st pic is the test I took on Saturday with a FRER. 2nd pic - the top test was from Sunday FMU and the bottom test was today with FMU.

They look just as dark to me, if not a little darker today. Try not to look into it too much. My tests didn't get darker for about 3 days and I also thought they looked lighter some days. :hugs:


----------



## aley28

They look the same darkness to me! Hold off on testing for a day or two, then see what it looks like :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on all the BFP's! So excited for you all!!

I hope the luck doesnt run out for us end-of-March testers! :)


----------



## aley28

KozmikKitten said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's! So excited for you all!!
> 
> I hope the luck doesnt run out for us end-of-March testers! :)

I'm quite sure the Luck 'o the Irish lasts all month long! :winkwink:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on all the BFPs!!! How exciting!


----------



## mrsverhey

So excited to see all the BFP so early yay!!!! Congrats and Happy and Healthy pregnacies to you all! :hugs:

AFM I am CD 27 DPO 11or12 all I am getting is BFN but for some reason I am trying to hold on to a little hope that maybe I am still in. My cycles are normally 28-32 days long so we will see. I feel fine really not much for symptoms either way but anymore when I do think I may have a symptom I have no idea if it is PMS or not ha ha I peed on the last cheap stick I had in my house this morning and vowed not to get anymore till this weekend if AF dont show. Im not sure how much longer I can hang in there 5 years two failed adoptions and nothing to show for it is starting to get to be to much for me. If you are a praying person please say one for me that I may get pregnant have a baby and that I can stay strong and hopefull during this trying period. Thank you all so much for your support it really does more for me than you will ever know. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## coucou11

KrissyB said:


> Coucou - I've used progesterone suppositories for three months now. From the first month I was on it I went from a 8-9 day LP to a 13-14 day LP! But yeah, every single month I've been on it I've had waaaay too much false hope from unusual cramps and great symptoms, to great temps (triphasic chart), to no pre-AF spotting (which I've always had and even had for 2 of the three months on Progesterone. But every month so far as been a :bfn:. :shrug: At least I know it's doing something! lol

Thanks Krissy! I am in the exact same boat - my LP was 9 days which is why my doc started me on the suppositories, 72 hours after a positive opk.

Do you still temp while on it? I thought that the progesterone artificially inflated temps so I was considering stopping but maybe I'll keep on it.  Also, does your period start naturally while you are on it, or do you test at 14dpo and then stop if bfn? Finally, if you get a bfp do you think you will stay on the progesterone for a little while, or stop shortly after that? Feel free to pm me if you prefer!! Thanks so much!

Oh and ps - I am getting the WORST gas from this stuff - it is terrible! ugh!


----------



## KrissyB

Cou - I do still temp, mainly just to keep myself in the habit of it, and maybe to give myself some heads up if AF is coming if my temp dips. It definitely inflates my temps, so you can NOT use it as any indication of an impending :bfp:. My period does start around 14-15 dpo while I'm still taking it, but I also go in for a beta blood test just to make sure I can go off it. Once I get a :bfp: I'm guessing I'll end up staying on it for a while, but I haven't asked my RE about that yet. Overall, I HATE the stuff, from putting it in, to the mess, to all the symptoms, etc... but it does seem to work, so I stick with it.


----------



## Megs555

From 9 DPO to 14 DPO! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 40


----------



## gem4512

Ladies! I am losing hope! I have a 35-38 days cycle and I think I ovulated on CD23/24. This has been a really weird cycle and I ve had yellow mucus on 7dpo followed by 2 days of pinkish/brownish mucus! Yellow mucus again on 10dpo.
But my temp seems to be dropping :( . Its generally above 98 after Ovulation! 
Was having some hopes it would increase after the spotting stopped! But no, its 97.8 today! :(

I am really losing hope! Planning to test on 6th!


----------



## aley28

gem, The spotting would be good timing for implantation bleeding, but I don't know what to say about your temps! Hopefully the temps mean nothing and you'll get a BFP :hugs: If its stressing you out, you can stop temping for a few days - your chart can't tell you anything at this point anyway, really. I find a nice break from it good for me during the 2ww!

Lovely progression, Megs!!! :happydance:

Mrsverhey :hugs: I really really REALLY hope you get a sticky BFP in the very near future!! :hugs:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Aley, when I looked back at the frer I thought I saw a very faint line too. I rested with smu and I definitely see something faint! I'm just impatient and want dark lines now!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I had spotting yesterday. I hope af doesn't start.


----------



## TeacherLynn

No kidding! All these awesome BFPs sure make the wait until the 21st seem like forever lol


----------



## aley28

I hope AF stays away, Emillie! :hugs: When is she due?

TeacherLyn, :haha: But its only 3 weeks away! That'll fly by! :happydance:

Scooby, fx'd tomorrow's test is darker!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> I hope AF stays away, Emillie! :hugs: When is she due?
> 
> TeacherLyn, :haha: But its only 3 weeks away! That'll fly by! :happydance:
> 
> Scooby, fx'd tomorrow's test is darker!

Well I am having a long cycle but March 6-7 since she always comes 14 days after I ovulate. I ovulated on the 20th-21st. But I also know that this is my first cycle after my miscarriage so who knows. Well that explanation was all over the place. I hope it made sense.


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on all new Bfp's... :) afm...I am officially 1dpo as O day was yesterday and we dtd Sat and Sun night so we should be good. Xx 

Baby dust to us all ladies. Xxxx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

6dpo and BFn so far.


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey Guys! just checking in...How is everyone doing?! :)

AFM I am well. I ovulate later this week. I am already seeing the signs in my cm. Plan is to DTD every day so it isn't missed. Really hoping this month is it.


----------



## DHBH0930

OnErth&InHvn said:


> 6dpo and BFn so far.

Wow, early tester! :haha:


----------



## kakae

I am having wicked heartburn so of course I googled lol and it does look it can be a sign of ovulation for some women. I've never noticed before but I've also never looked for ovulation except four years ago when I had my last


----------



## KrissyB

Emilie - I think that sounds like it could be implantation spotting. FXed :dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Emilie - I think that sounds like it could be implantation spotting. FXed :dust:

I don't want to get my hopes up. But I really hope it is.


----------



## penelopejones

Sweetmama - So sorry. I hope everything is okay. 

I thought I o'd Friday, but did an OPK last night and got a strong positive finally. BD'd again so hopefully we have a shot this month... please let some of this luck rub off on the rest of us!


----------



## Sweetmama26

penelopejones said:


> Sweetmama - So sorry. I hope everything is okay.
> 
> I thought I o'd Friday, but did an OPK last night and got a strong positive finally. BD'd again so hopefully we have a shot this month... please let some of this luck rub off on the rest of us!

Thank you for the positive thoughts, I'm just trying to power along. I haven't seen my Grandpa since my son was 6 months old :(


----------



## LadyElle

I'm new to the site. First month ttc. Will be testing March 15th. I can't keep my mind off it. Lol!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

LadyElle said:


> I'm new to the site. First month ttc. Will be testing March 15th. I can't keep my mind off it. Lol!

Well we are here for you. It is definitely hard to keep your mind off of it. It is all I think about. Lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

2dpo today! Only 12 more till testing time haha :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies back from my hols.
Af due tomorrow at somepoint.
Nauses but they may be coz flight was horrendous lol.
Will test Thursday if doesn't show.
Congrats to all you lovely ladies with BFPs.
And to all who are still waiting tons of babydust x


----------



## xLottiex

I got my first ever BFP yesterday!! Here are today's fmu tests. Im 11dpo today.

My giveaway symptom was my boobs. They feel like water balloons! So much heavier and fuller than normal, and they satrted to get sore at the sides at 5dpo, where usually they would get sore around 12dpo - 2 days before AF. Im pretty sure I felt inplantation too. From 7dpo I felt a dull pully-cramp, very mild and not painful but I got the same feeling in exactly the same place for 3 days on and off.

March was my lucky month - sticky bean please!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-03-03-08-18-03-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats Lottie x


----------



## hopeful:)

I'm out :-( xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

xLottiex said:


> I got my first ever BFP yesterday!! Here are today's fmu tests. Im 11dpo today.
> 
> My giveaway symptom was my boobs. They feel like water balloons! So much heavier and fuller than normal, and they satrted to get sore at the sides at 5dpo, where usually they would get sore around 12dpo - 2 days before AF. Im pretty sure I felt inplantation too. From 7dpo I felt a dull pully-cramp, very mild and not painful but I got the same feeling in exactly the same place for 3 days on and off.
> 
> March was my lucky month - sticky bean please!!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry to hear that hopeful :( :hugs: xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hey smile! I just saw your from Worcestershire! That's where I was born and grew up till I was 18! I lived in bromsgrove and then droitwich and then bromsgrove again until I went to uni x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Hi! Yep! I grew up in Malvern and now I live in Worcester :) Where do you live now? x


----------



## meek0104

Congrats Lottie!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Smile181c said:


> Aw Hi! Yep! I grew up in Malvern and now I live in Worcester :) Where do you live now? x

I went to uni in London and have lives there ever since. I am in the process of buying a house in Essex at the moment but I still work in London. My nanny still lives in Birmingham so I often go to see her. 

Worcester nights out I always remember tramps haha!! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: oh Tramps!! :dohh:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Smile181c said:


> :rofl: oh Tramps!! :dohh:

Haha! Good times! Congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## aley28

Emillie, it sounds like you are right on track for starting to see signs of implantation etc!! FX'd! :dust: I hope you get your rainbow baby this month :hugs:

good luck lesh! Sounds like you got the bases covered, FX'd it does the trick! :spermy:

OnErth&InHvn, the earliest I've ever heard of a BFP is 8DPO... I hope you get yours this cycle! Any good symptoms??

Niksmommy, have fun with the BDing! :winkwink: I hope you catch that egg! :happydance:

kakae, I didn't know heartburn could be an ovulation symptom? Interesting! I get too much of it randomly to rely on it as any sort of symptom of anything besides eating too much pizza or peanut butter :rofl:

Yay for Oing, Penelope! I hope you caught it! :dust:

Sweetmama, sending hugs :hugs: I hope you're doing OK :hugs:

Welcome LadyElle!! :wave: TTC is mind consuming isn't it?! I hope you fall pregnant straight away! There seems to be an ample amount of luck in this thread, I hope it rubs off on you :winkwink: Good luck!

xxemmyxx, 12 days will go by in no time :winkwink:

CKelly, the nausea sounds promising?! I hope AF stays away!! :dust:

Congratulations Lottie!!! :happydance: Those are some beautiful lines!!! :bfp: I had that same cramping - came and went, but in the same exact spot for several days, nothing extreme, but noticeable!

Sorry the witch got you hopeful :hugs:

AFM: I took my last test this morning. Lovely dark line! I'll post the pic here in a bit, gotta locate my phone to upload it. :roll:
AF was due yesterday, so today she's officially late! :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Okay, here's my tests! :happydance:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/e39c5d2c-71d4-45e1-aad8-eee18457fcf2_zpscqg9icn2.jpg

The line on the 10DPO one looks almost invisible compared to this morning's :haha:


----------



## faith2015

Megs555, aley28, Smile181c, scoobydrip, Springermommy, and xLottiex CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is so exciting!!!!


Me- CD5 , wishing this time would hurry up already :haha:!!!! :coffee:


----------



## baby09

Lovely line x


----------



## Ckelly79

Loving the line aley x


----------



## KimmyB13

Congrats lottie! Just a quick question, when you said your noobs were sore from 5dpo, were they just sore to touch? Mine keep getting shooting pains and feel heavy, if touched they feel bruised...yesterday I had back ache all day and some
Funny twinges/cramping and pulling all day, very different to Af pains, trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## MDVH

Posting for good luck!!!!! Congrats to 6 BFPs.


----------



## aley28

KimmyB, I had shooting pains in the boobs this time! It was like a painful/tingling sensation that went throughout the breast. They also feel just heavy and full, and ... warm?? Like if I touch them, they just feel warm. :shrug: My nips are the worst though - any pressure on them whatsoever, and they HURT. 

How many DPO are you?? Your signs sound promising!!


----------



## Smile181c

Kimmy your symptoms sound good! I had stabby pains in my boobs too, and they just feel like theyre in the way if that makes sense? I'm just so aware of them!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Lottie!!!! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:

Nice dark line Aley!!! :happydance:

AFM Already bored with the TWW, 4 dpo today... nothing special going on here... :coffee:


----------



## MissMcCoy

Our positive numbers are really climbing. :) 

Im 6 dpo today and I had a drastic dip in my bbt. 
Ive read it can be an implantation dip.... fingers crossed.

We have gotten lucky and have gotten pregnant so fast in the past. I don't want to let my old man down... Really hoping this is a good sign. It would be way too early for a dip regarding AF right?

I so wanted to test today 6dpo but my voice of reason "Sweetmama28" told me dont waste your tests!!! haha Its hard holding out. Like a drug addict needing a fix!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations lottie!!

Kimmy your symptoms sound promising! I don't get painful boobs til like 6ish weeks usually. 

AFM I'm now 7DPO a little nauseous. No heavy boobs still. Darn it lol. Testing probably Sat. morning. Was going to be friday til FF put my O day back a day. And because of that I'm not overly confident in the timing of DTD.


----------



## gem4512

I am out ladies! The witch has arrived really early! :'( Just 11/12 days LP for the first time in my life! Starting fertility treatment from this cycle! Femara it is! 

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## gem4512

Congratulations aley and Lottie!!! M soo happy for u ladies!


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry to hear that Gem :hugs: hopefully you get your BFP this next cycle!

MissMcoy - sounds like it could be an implantation dip! Definitley too early to be AF I'd say (not that I'm an expert!)


----------



## wantmore

Congrats on the BFP!! :happydance: I sure hope I will be there with you in a week and a half. 

I had a dip in my chart at 4dpo. I actually thought I O'd on the 25th, one day before ff is indicating. But would that be way too soon for an implantation dip? 

Yesterday I had a slight twang of pain on the side of one breast. Today I've had heartburn and as I'm about to go to sleep, I have an achy lower back. Too much to think about!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot 2015-03-04 at 1.12.09 AM.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KimmyB13

Aley- I'm 6/7dpo im sure I Od on wed, but could have been Tuesday, Im trying hard not to symptom spot but it's hard, keep getting waves of dizziness and slight nausea, this afternoon I had something I normally enjoy for lunch and it just didn't taste right, I really didn't enjoy it, made me Feel a bit icky! My nips are so sensitive, they have been since ovulation, normally ease up, even when showering the water makes them hurt!

Smile- yeah that's how they feel, I'm just very aware of them at the moment


----------



## aley28

DHBH, a boring 2ww is hard to get through! Only 6 more days to testing! :haha: You're almost halfway there!

MissMcCoy, unless you have a crazy short luteal phase, its too early to have a dip for AF! FX'd it was an implantation dip! :happydance: No point in testing until 10DPO or so though :haha: Save your tests! :winkwink:

ajarvis, I think you got the BD'ing right in the right range! :thumbup: I say you have a good chance at it. For good measure you can :sex: for 2 days past O too, but sperm can live for several days in the body, so 3 days of BDing before O gives you a really good chance! :spermy: :dust:

I'm sorry the witch got ya, gem!! :hugs: I hope the fertility treatments get you pregnant ASAP! :dust:

wantmore, implantation can happen at 5DPO, though most common is 9DPO. So 5DPO isn't too early for an implantation dip. 4DPO temp drop could be a fallback rise. I'm not too familiar with those as I only just learned about them in January and I've not noticed any in my charting, but its not necessarily a bad thing!

Kimmy, those are promising symptoms! I hope they lead to a BFP :dust:


----------



## sierraecho89

BAH. Charting seems to be a bust... I sleep with my mouth open, so when I tempted today, it was like, "You are 96 degrees!" NOT. Temped again at 6 after going in and out of a doze, then it was 97.2. Lied in bed for another half hour, temped again, it was 97.7. Yesterday, when I temped around the same time as my last read, it was 97.1, so I'm HOPING that's the proof of an O, but who really knows. GRRR.

And thus I enter the two-week wait. Not feeling like this is going to be the month.. which is okay, it's month one, but I probably shouldn't think that just because I fail at temping means I won't have O'ed at all, right? xD


----------



## aley28

sierraecho, if you sleep with your mouth open (I do, too), it gives you a much nicer chart if you temp vaginally. When I switched from orally to vaginally, my charts when from Rocky Mountains to Flat Dessert, and ovulation became REALLY easy to pinpoint! Just keep some wipes by your bed and you can clean the thermometer easy-peasy!


----------



## ajarvis

When you temp vaginally how long do you leave it in for? (mine doesn't beep)


----------



## BabyBump2015

:hi: ladies!

OMG been gone for a while.... busy at work with training, blah blah blah...

Congrats to all the :bfp: :happydance: :thumbup:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Bajayby

Hi all, I hope it's ok for me to join this thread, I'm moving over from the feb thread. I recognise some of the names from there. 

Congrats to all who got their BFPs. Baby dust to all who are waiting to test :dust:

AFM, I had my third IUI this morning, so I'm starting my TWW. I'll be due in on March 18th for blood test with the clinic.

This is St. Paddy's month, I'm Irish, and it's third time around....so let's hope that I do have the Irish luck :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

I don't want to get overly excited yet..... I'm waiting for FMU with FRER tomorrow. 1 hour hold 11DPO dollar store test (as I just can't bring myself to spend a fortune on these things any more :haha:). This is the third test in two days but the others were so faint phone wouldn't pick it up. Please, please, please, please, please!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3566.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 38


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats SweetV! Don't even have to click on it to see the line!


----------



## KatieMK

SweetV!! That's a great line! CONGRATS!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes sweetv a very obvious line!! Congrats x


----------



## aley28

ajarvis, leave the thermometer in vaginally just as long as you would orally. :thumbup:

:wave: Hey BabyBump - how are things going?!

Good luck this month Bajayby!! :happydance: I hope the IUI did the trick for you :dust: You have all the lucky signs lined up in a row, seems like! :haha:

SweetV!!! Lovely BFP!! :happydance: Congratulations!! FX'd for a super sticky little bean!! :dust:


----------



## KimmyB13

Congrats sweetv- great line!

So stupidly after talking to girl at work who is also TTC I cracked and tested this evening (knowing Id get a BFN) and surprise surprise I did....I know it's about 5/6 days too early but just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats sweetv that line is fab!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats SweetV! That's definitely a pink line! Looking forward to seeing a FR :flower:


----------



## BabyBump2015

hey Aley, things are going great, thanks for asking.. Im on cd11 and waiting to O. i should be there soon, def sometime this week :thumbup: we started :sex: on cd9 so we are due for some more BDing tonight :haha: :blush: we also scheduled an appt to see a FS next week... Ive been wanting to go for acupuncture but haven't gotten around to making an appt :dohh: its been a busy 2 weeks at work and at home... Im so happy for your :bfp: :thumbup: :happydance: H&H 9 months :hugs:


SweetV, i see the line too, congrats!! :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Our positive numbers are really climbing. :)
> 
> Im 6 dpo today and I had a drastic dip in my bbt.
> Ive read it can be an implantation dip.... fingers crossed.
> 
> We have gotten lucky and have gotten pregnant so fast in the past. I don't want to let my old man down... Really hoping this is a good sign. It would be way too early for a dip regarding AF right?
> 
> I so wanted to test today 6dpo but my voice of reason "Sweetmama28" told me dont waste your tests!!! haha Its hard holding out. Like a drug addict needing a fix!


Yes save your tests you! We will both test on Friday that way I won't feel bad wasting an Internet cheapie and you will be far enough off to maybe get a positive!!!




aley28 said:


> DHBH, a boring 2ww is hard to get through! Only 6 more days to testing! :haha: You're almost halfway there!
> 
> MissMcCoy, unless you have a crazy short luteal phase, its too early to have a dip for AF! FX'd it was an implantation dip! :happydance: No point in testing until 10DPO or so though :haha: Save your tests! :winkwink:
> 
> ajarvis, I think you got the BD'ing right in the right range! :thumbup: I say you have a good chance at it. For good measure you can :sex: for 2 days past O too, but sperm can live for several days in the body, so 3 days of BDing before O gives you a really good chance! :spermy: :dust:
> 
> I'm sorry the witch got ya, gem!! :hugs: I hope the fertility treatments get you pregnant ASAP! :dust:
> 
> wantmore, implantation can happen at 5DPO, though most common is 9DPO. So 5DPO isn't too early for an implantation dip. 4DPO temp drop could be a fallback rise. I'm not too familiar with those as I only just learned about them in January and I've not noticed any in my charting, but its not necessarily a bad thing!
> 
> Kimmy, those are promising symptoms! I hope they lead to a BFP :dust:

Thank you for helping me in reasoning with MissMcCoy :haha: :haha:




ajarvis said:


> When you temp vaginally how long do you leave it in for? (mine doesn't beep)

 I leave mine in until the temp has stopped flashing and rising so about 3 mins. 

AFM: Emotionally I'm doing OK, I've had a lot of comfort and kind worss from friends and family so I'm trying to just stay positive. I've had twingy pains in my center of my abdomen. And peeing lots and lots. I'm also very moody!


----------



## CharlieO

ajarvis said:


> When you temp vaginally how long do you leave it in for? (mine doesn't beep)

I *KNOW* you meant the thermometer doesn't beep, but I just couldn't help myself, and I lol'd at the idea of a beeping vagina.

I'm childish and very very sorry. :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

CharlieO said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> When you temp vaginally how long do you leave it in for? (mine doesn't beep)
> 
> I *KNOW* you meant the thermometer doesn't beep, but I just couldn't help myself, and I lol'd at the idea of a beeping vagina.
> 
> I'm childish and very very sorry. :haha:Click to expand...

hahahaha. that's what I get for not being specific :p


----------



## xxemmyxx

If only it beeped to let us know we ovulated and are pregnant!!!


----------



## faith2015

xxemmyxx said:


> If only it beeped to let us know we ovulated and are pregnant!!!

:rofl: heheh I wish!!!! That would be an awesome invention


----------



## scoobydrlp

Aley, that's a great FRER line! Hope mine looks that strong in a few days!

SweetV, awesome line! Congrats!!

Lottie, Congrats on your BFP!

Good luck and baby dust to those still waiting to test.

I got a much stronger line on FRER today, I'm starting to really believe it's sticking!

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150303_133752-1_zpsy9kvdvl4.jpg


----------



## BabyBump2015

ajarvis said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> When you temp vaginally how long do you leave it in for? (mine doesn't beep)
> 
> I *KNOW* you meant the thermometer doesn't beep, but I just couldn't help myself, and I lol'd at the idea of a beeping vagina.
> 
> I'm childish and very very sorry. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha. that's what I get for not being specific :pClick to expand...


hahahaha :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: I love this!!! thanks for the laugh :winkwink:


----------



## BabyBump2015

faith2015 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> If only it beeped to let us know we ovulated and are pregnant!!!
> 
> :rofl: heheh I wish!!!! That would be an awesome inventionClick to expand...

an awesome invention for sure :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBump2015

scoobydrlp :hugs: I hope its truly a sticky one :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Scooby that's a great line and your still only 12dpo! Sticky baby thoughts to you :dust:


----------



## aley28

Line is looking good, Scooby!! :happydance: I hope its a sticky pregnancy :dust:

I keep running into the bathroom to look at my latest test. Like its somehow telling me that everything is going to be OK :rofl:


----------



## scoobydrlp

aley28 said:


> Line is looking good, Scooby!! :happydance: I hope its a sticky pregnancy :dust:
> 
> I keep running into the bathroom to look at my latest test. Like its somehow telling me that everything is going to be OK :rofl:


Haha, I know what you mean!! I won't be able to stop testing until my FRER line is as dark as the control. I'm so paranoid!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Wow more BFP's!! Congrats ladies!! 
I love looking at your tests!!


AFM just hanging out at cd7...boring!


----------



## xxemmyxx

With my son I did a test every day until I was 6 weeks pregnant, sometimes 2 tests a day and then I kept them all in a drawer and only just threw them out when I moved house a couple of months ago when he was 9 months old!! Is that normal? :blush::haha:


----------



## scoobydrlp

emmy- That's hilarious! For my last one I stopped testing around 18dpo, but I also saved all the old tests and only threw them away when we moved, and LO was 13 months at the time!


----------



## SweetV

I couldn't wait until tomorrow:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi - I will be testing on March 15th. Can you add me please??

Baby Dust to all! :dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats SweetV!


----------



## aley28

Welcome RubyRainbows!!

SweetV, that is a very clear BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMcCoy

3 days in and 7BFP! 
Awesome!!!


----------



## wantmore

Congratulations scoobydrip and sweetv! Awesome lines.


----------



## aley28

MissMcCoy said:


> 3 days in and 7BFP!
> Awesome!!!

And only 2 AF's so far! :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats to the ladies who have gotten BFPs! So excited for you all! :happydance:

AFM - Tested today (11dpo) and BFN :( But I'm still holding out hope. It's not over until AF shows! :thumbup:


----------



## meek0104

All these BFPs have got me so hopeful! I'm so happy for all you ladies! 
I'm CD3 so I've got a little way to go before the TWW. I am hoping for an early O but cd18/20 seems to be the norm for me these past few cycles. I started Femara tonight... Hoping to get some good mature follies on my "good side". Good luck to all those waiting to test!


----------



## MissMcCoy

:flower:
Hopefully the luck of the Irish rubs off on the rest of us like it as for all these ladies!


----------



## Sweetmama26

SweetV congrats mama that's a nice dark line :)


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Lottie & Sweetv. 

Good luck with Femara, Meeks. 

And welcome to LadyElle. 

Sorry for the :af:s, Hopeful and anyone else I"m missing. 

AFM, I figure I'm 2dpo today. Will move my test date to March 12th or so, but I'll be in Florida on vacation so may not test until I get back... if AF doesn't show, that is.


----------



## Desiree1694

Would you call this a positive opk?? I'm new to using them and I ain't sure
 



Attached Files:







procserv11.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## scoobydrlp

Desiree1694 said:


> Would you call this a positive opk?? I'm new to using them and I ain't sure


YES!!


----------



## teamdavis

Congratulations to all the ladies that have gotten their BFP's! So exciting! 

Can you add me to the 26th? SMEP started today! 


Fx to all that will testing soon!!! Hopefully this luck will continue through the month!


----------



## MissMcCoy

desiree1694 said:


> would you call this a positive opk?? I'm new to using them and i ain't sure

yes!!! Its on fire!


----------



## kakae

Wow 7 bfps!!!! Congrats everyone!! 

I'm definitely excited to test in what feels like a million more days. I think I ovulated today but only guessing, lets hope for many more bfps :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats sweet v x


----------



## xxemmyxx

scoobydrlp said:


> emmy- That's hilarious! For my last one I stopped testing around 18dpo, but I also saved all the old tests and only threw them away when we moved, and LO was 13 months at the time!

I am glad I am normal then! I used to get them out and look at them when I was early pregnant, at the beginning it's the only thing you have to confirm there is definitely something in there!


----------



## Smile181c

I still have my strongest test from my LO :haha: it's in his memory box! :rofl:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww that's a nice idea smile! Kinda wish I did that now but there was a definite smell of urine coming from that drawer with over 20 tests in!!


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: I can imagine!


----------



## beckie1991

I am hoping this will be our lucky march, i have 2 children already (both conceived in march) and my OH and i have been trying for a baby since september 2013 so i am hoping this month will be our month, i am 9dpo today. I am sooooo tempted to test!!! 

Congratualtions to all the BFP's i hope you have a fantastic pregnancy, lets stay strong ladies and hope for our BFP's soon too xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oooo I'm excited! I am symptom spotting in full force. I have bad cramps today and thick white creamy cm which i have only had before when I was pregnant with my son. But it's still so early!! I am only 3dpo


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on all new bfp's. 

It's funny when I think back on the past 2 years ttc I have joined so many ttc groups and I always seem to be the last one waiting and still waiting. :( Hope it's my turn soon. Xx


----------



## lomelindi17

Hi! I'm gonna jump on this thread too for good measure! Congrats on all the bfps wow!! I'm going to start testing with ic's on March 6 on 8dpo since it's my first month TTC & I have no patience!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## meek0104

lesh07 said:


> Congrats on all new bfp's.
> 
> It's funny when I think back on the past 2 years ttc I have joined so many ttc groups and I always seem to be the last one waiting and still waiting. :( Hope it's my turn soon. Xx

**Hugs** Lesh! I hope March brings you the BFP you've been waiting for!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Good morning ladies, I woke up to a nice temp dip and lots of creamy cm, my cervix is nice and low and soft, and I have dull pully cramps plus I feel full and I'm a little nauseous right now so I'm hoping all of those are good signs


----------



## mrsverhey

Fairly certain I am out had massive cramping this morning and spotting lite pink on fmu wipe. Sadly after five years of BFN and all these treatments I wasnt that shocked or devistated who knows maybe someday I will be a mom maybe not only time will tell. I am so happy for all of you with the BFP and I will continue to check in on you all but I probably wont be an active part of the thread. Aley28 thank you so much for everything you have done from starting and maintaing these amazing threads to all of your kind words and thoughts my life truly is that much better because of you. I wish you all the best of luck and hope to see many more BFP as time goes on!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Ckelly79

Leah07 I feel like that sometimes too and I really hope u get your BFP soon this is my 21st cycle and not hopeful af due today by tomorrow morning latest im sure she's on her way x
Mrsverhey I really have my fx so tightly for u and hope u recieve your so deserving BFP soon x
Congrats all BFPs and babydust to all those still waiting.
Aley this thread has been both amazing and a comfort in my down times all thanks and praise to u and all u lovely ladies on here xx


----------



## MissMcCoy

Mrsverhey- Hope you get that bfp soon. Its your time. :)

Sweetmama- Hopefully they are all good signs and you get your BFP after the last few months of trying

Im going to start testing early in 2 days! Hoping for my BFP aswell


----------



## aley28

AWWW, DANGIT Y'ALL, YOU MADE ME CRY!! :haha:
:hugs:
I'm really glad that people are finding hope and support and any form of cheer in these threads!! :cloud9: I truly only wish I could give you a BFP - I feel sorta guilty for getting one when I know others have been waiting much, much longer and trying much harder than me.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Im currently on day 2 of 2 of a dip. I hope its implantation and not AF... :/


----------



## mrsverhey

So I had that spotting this morning and thought for sure by noon the witch would be here full force now nothing not a trace of her I just want to keep on moving I dont have time to play the hurry up and wait guessing game ughh I am getting so frustrated with this nonsense! Aley never feel guilty I am happy for you we all walk different paths for different reasons!!:hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

I agree aley never feel guilty we are so pleased and happy for all you lovely ladies that get your BFPs it keeps me going ;)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations on all the BFP!! 

Sorry you are feeling frustrated mrsverhey! I really hope you get your BFP soon, it's so frustrating to wait and wait :hugs:

I had my obgyn appointment to check on cysts since my cycles have been irregular. They did an ultrasound and thankfully I have no cysts to worry about, and the irregular cycles are just my PCOS, even though it's never caused irregular cycles before. We agreed I would keep trying naturally for 4 more months, to make it 6 months (Dr wanted to wait a year but I told him that's too much for me :haha:), if I am not pregnant by then we will do metformin which will regulate my cycles to make it easier to pin point ovulation. On the scan we saw a mature follicle measuring 25mm, so my body was about to Ovulate, as I suspected, early again, since yesterday was only CD10, we got some BDing yesterday and will try to today again, my guess is O will happen this afternoon or tomorrow. Wow that was long! Sorry for rambling :)


----------



## lomelindi17

MissMcCoy said:


> Im currently on day 2 of 2 of a dip. I hope its implantation and not AF... :/

I think you're too early for af drop! ;-)


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies! Nothing new here, 6dpo. Just trying to keep my mind off things.

So sorry to all those who have been struggling so long - I can't even imagine. I'm praying for your happy endings soon, you all deserve it! :hugs:

I have no feelings either way about this cycle so far. No real symptoms, and anything I do feel I'm writing off to the progesterone. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, just feels like such a one in a million shot. I don't know why! 

Good luck to all, excited to see some more tests in the next few days!


----------



## aley28

Welcome to beckie1991 and lomelindi17!! I hope you get your BFPs this cycle! :dust:

Lesh, I really hope its your turn soon! :hugs: I wish I could cure infertility worldwide... its such an unfair struggle, and it breaks my heart to see people struggling with it! :hugs:

Sweetmama, those seem like promising symptoms! FX'd!

mrsverhey, I hope that this is the time that AF doesn't come!! :dust:
And, I'll try not to feel guilty! This BFP caught me completely by surprise, as it took much longer last time and I'm not as healthy as I was then! I'm incredibly grateful, and now I just REALLY hope the baby is healthy. :wacko:

borr.dg - sounds like a productive appointment!! Hopefully you catch that egg this time and don't have to worry about any fertility help in 6 months :winkwink:

coucou, I hope you get good news in a few more days!! :dust: Around 6DPO is when the 2ww starts getting difficult for me. :wacko:


----------



## nmv

Alrighty...after yet another :bfn: this morning, we have decided to wait until *March 8th* to test again...
(Waiting will be easier than the repeat negative results!)

Please update me one last time on the list...by then it will be over...one way or another...
:dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> AWWW, DANGIT Y'ALL, YOU MADE ME CRY!! :haha:
> :hugs:
> I'm really glad that people are finding hope and support and any form of cheer in these threads!! :cloud9: I truly only wish I could give you a BFP - I feel sorta guilty for getting one when I know others have been waiting much, much longer and trying much harder than me.

Don't feel guilty. I used to get jealous and upset when someone got a bfp before me and they haven't been trying as long as me. But now I am excited when some gets a bfp whether they have been trying as long as me or not. Because they don't have to go through the disappointment month after month anymore. This is cycle 24 for me I hope I get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## KimmyB13

coucou11 said:


> Hi ladies! Nothing new here, 6dpo. Just trying to keep my mind off things.
> 
> So sorry to all those who have been struggling so long - I can't even imagine. I'm praying for your happy endings soon, you all deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> I have no feelings either way about this cycle so far. No real symptoms, and anything I do feel I'm writing off to the progesterone. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, just feels like such a one in a million shot. I don't know why!
> 
> Good luck to all, excited to see some more tests in the next few days!

When are you starting to test as we are about the same dpo?


----------



## KimmyB13

So ladies, I'm 7/8dpo, all afternoon I have felt like af had arrived, when I've been to the toilet, it is instead creamy EWCM, is this normal at this stage?


----------



## aley28

emillie :hugs: 

KimmyB, EWCM at 7ish DPO can be a sign of an incoming BFP! Fingers crossed!

nmv, waiting is easier than repeat BFNs! I hope AF stays away :dust:


----------



## lomelindi17

nmv said:


> Alrighty...after yet another :bfn: this morning, we have decided to wait until *March 8th* to test again...
> (Waiting will be easier than the repeat negative results!)
> 
> Please update me one last time on the list...by then it will be over...one way or another...
> :dust:

nmv your chart looks soo good!! fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mrs n

Cd12 monitor still saying high but hoping I get a peak soon,bd tonight just to be sure,great seeing all of the :bfp: s so fx the luck is sticking around xx gl to anyone close to testing x


----------



## CharlieO

Just POAS and it was a duff test - no control line! so annoyed!!


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no! Was it a two pack? Could you re-dip with the other test? x


----------



## mrs n

Nooo Charlie,have you got another x


----------



## CharlieO

Just tried the second test, bfn 13DPO and was really surprised to find I've started spotting too.

The internal scar from my c-sec has been hurting since 5dpo which has never happened so I was convinced something was different. Probably just going to be a super heavy and 2 day early AF instead. Boo!


----------



## Ckelly79

Af got me :/ 
Im actually ok about this im learning it will happen when it's ment to be.
Good luck to u all xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sorry guys :( xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Had a huge dip today, like below my cover line dip so I hope that's nothing. It's my second day... I'm super worried but it is wayy wayy too early for my af like by 2 weeks almost. I usually have super long LPS and 31 day cycles and I'm on CD20 only


----------



## TeacherLynn

CD18 and still haven't gotten a positive O test. I hope my body is taking its time and getting super hungry for swimmers lol


----------



## SweetV

Sorry for those the witch got!

Good luck for those waiting to test!

Baby dust to those waiting to O!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

For the first time ever I keep forgetting to test. I think my body is trying to save me the disappointment. If I do remember it is when I can't take one lol.


----------



## wantmore

7/8 dpo and had full, tender breasts today! Fingers crossed... Would it be silly to test at 8/9 dpo? I'm starting to analyze every twitch in my body. I'm like, "my eye lid is twitching, is that an early pregnancy sign?" :haha:

teacherlynn, hopefully you will o soon! I didn't o until CD28. :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry for those AF got :hugs:

6dpo, only 4 more days till I start testing! Not feeling anything, buy didn't with DD either. Hoping to keep busy, have lots of projects inside the house I'm working on, hopefully that makes these last few days go fast. Especially since I'm stuck in the house all day today and tomorrow. We have more snow/ice, but thankfully Saturday will be 50s so it won't stick around as long as last time.

GL ladies! :dust: to all!


----------



## aley28

mrs n, I hope you get your peak soon! :dust:

CharlieO, I hope the spotting means something other than AF??? Sorry about the faulty test - definitely not something you expect to happen when you POAS! :growlmad:

Sorry AF showed, CKelly :hugs: I was hoping you'd bring a wee surprise home with you from holiday!

Sweetmama, FX'd its a super-duper implantation dip! :dust:

TeacherLyn, I hope you O soon! I had to wait until CD40 this cycle, so don't give up hope!! :flower: (Although waiting totally sucks!)

Emillie, forgetting to test :haha: Maybe its baby brain setting in early :winkwink:

wantmore, you might as well wait until 10DPO! The longer you wait, the better chance at a BFP you have!

DHBH, I like your plan of staying busy for the next few days! That should make time pass easier :thumbup:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> mrs n, I hope you get your peak soon! :dust:
> 
> CharlieO, I hope the spotting means something other than AF??? Sorry about the faulty test - definitely not something you expect to happen when you POAS! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry AF showed, CKelly :hugs: I was hoping you'd bring a wee surprise home with you from holiday!
> 
> Sweetmama, FX'd its a super-duper implantation dip! :dust:
> 
> TeacherLyn, I hope you O soon! I had to wait until CD40 this cycle, so don't give up hope!! :flower: (Although waiting totally sucks!)
> 
> Emillie, forgetting to test :haha: Maybe its baby brain setting in early :winkwink:
> 
> wantmore, you might as well wait until 10DPO! The longer you wait, the better chance at a BFP you have!
> 
> DHBH, I like your plan of staying busy for the next few days! That should make time pass easier :thumbup:

I am a poas addict I don't know why I all of a sudden can't remember to test this Tww.


----------



## JaiParvati

Hi, ladies, jumping in here! I'm hoping for my BFP this month, feeling good so far, despite some wacky charting inconsistencies. I've been charting with OvuView since December and just switched all my data over to FF. :coffee: It's only giving me crosshairs for two cycles so there's only data for one LP, so it's not recommending I test until the 16th (19 DPO), but I want to test before I go out of town next week so I'm going to try on Monday the 9th at 12 DPO.



wantmore said:


> I'm like, "my eye lid is twitching, is that an early pregnancy sign?" :haha:

Too funny! I feel you on that. 8 dpo and a little tenderness here too. No twitchiness though. :winkwink:

On a final sweet and silly note, I was pulling weeds and found a bunch of four leaf clovers! I have always been a magic believing, hippie, always picking flowers sort of girl, and I've been looking for them my whole life, never seen one til now. :wohoo:



Shamrocks and baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## lomelindi17

Oooh Jaiparvati soo cool!! Hope it brings you good luck!!

Sweetmama hope it's an implantation dip!! fx!

Well I clearly have no willpower.. caved to poas today lol... so silly at 7 dpo but I think I see a faint faint line though. :wacko: I posted them in the test gallery if anyone wants to take a peek! --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2291983-7-dpo-see-faint-line.html


----------



## mrsverhey

lomelindi17 said:


> Oooh Jaiparvati soo cool!! Hope it brings you good luck!!
> 
> Sweetmama hope it's an implantation dip!! fx!
> 
> Well I clearly have no willpower.. caved to poas today lol... so silly at 7 dpo but I think I see a faint faint line though. :wacko: I posted them in the test gallery if anyone wants to take a peek! --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2291983-7-dpo-see-faint-line.html


I think I can see something there!! Praying it gets darker!! :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

The middle pic. maybe. Hope it's there and gets darker!


----------



## lomelindi17

mrsverhey did you test today?


----------



## mrsverhey

lomelindi17 said:


> mrsverhey did you test today?



No I did not I tested yesterday and got a BFN I had some very light spotting upon FMU yesterday and some very mild cramping fully expecting AF to come yesterday as I was CD 28 and she is still MIA with not a bit more of spotting nothing zilch nadda so we will see I guess if she dont show today I will test every other day until she does starting tomorrow. Thank you for asking :)


----------



## KatieMK

lomelindi17 said:


> Oooh Jaiparvati soo cool!! Hope it brings you good luck!!
> 
> Sweetmama hope it's an implantation dip!! fx!
> 
> Well I clearly have no willpower.. caved to poas today lol... so silly at 7 dpo but I think I see a faint faint line though. :wacko: I posted them in the test gallery if anyone wants to take a peek! --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2291983-7-dpo-see-faint-line.html

ohhh! I think I see something in the middle two pics! WOOT. Fx for darker lines for you!!

AFM: Day 13 of what I think should be a 31 day cycle, and quite a bit of EWCM this morning. Seems a bit early to me?? I've been trying out OPKs this month, and so far haven't got a positive. How long BEFORE O have you all seen EWCM??


----------



## aley28

Emillie, perhaps the forgetting to POAS is a symptom itself. :winkwink:

JaiPavarti :wave: Welcome! Good luck this cycle -- and it seems that you FOUND luck! I've never seen an actual shamrock, as far as I knew they were as elusive as the gold at the end of a rainbow.... :haha:
:dust:

lomelindi, I thought I could see a faint shadow in one of those pics, but if I looked harder it seemed to disappear?! :wacko: FX'd it turns into something!! :dust:

mrsverhey, I really really really hope this is your cycle! :) I'm feeling really hopeful for you... the light spotting and cramping could be delayed implantation?! I hope you see a second line tomorrow!!

KatieMK, you may be gearing up for an early O?? I generally see EWCM 3-5 days before ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## mrsverhey

I keep running to the bathroom here at work everytime I think I feel something expecting it to be AF and its just CM not a ton but enough to feel it and it is on the paper when I wipe but I have had no more spotting I am trying to be cautiously hopeful!! However I have never had spotting prior to AF usually its just like HELLO I am here to ruin your week and your panties ha ha ha


----------



## lomelindi17

KatieMK I usually get EWCM about 4 days before O. Sounds about right! I def get the EW way before the + opk. That's how I know to start taking opk's. Good luck!!

Mrsverhey that is a good sign! Hope AF stays away!! 

Thanks for looking at my test pics ladies  I've had tests fake me out before with faint lines like that so I'm keeping my fingers crossed but still trying to be realistic. I had one last year that I actually put down as a chemical because I was late & there were 3 really faint tests then nothing. So we'll see! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Emillie, perhaps the forgetting to POAS is a symptom itself. :winkwink:
> 
> JaiPavarti :wave: Welcome! Good luck this cycle -- and it seems that you FOUND luck! I've never seen an actual shamrock, as far as I knew they were as elusive as the gold at the end of a rainbow.... :haha:
> :dust:
> 
> lomelindi, I thought I could see a faint shadow in one of those pics, but if I looked harder it seemed to disappear?! :wacko: FX'd it turns into something!! :dust:
> 
> mrsverhey, I really really really hope this is your cycle! :) I'm feeling really hopeful for you... the light spotting and cramping could be delayed implantation?! I hope you see a second line tomorrow!!
> 
> KatieMK, you may be gearing up for an early O?? I generally see EWCM 3-5 days before ovulation :thumbup:

What a symptom. I wish every two week wait I had was like this. Would have saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Dani88

AF came yesterday... starting cycle 6 of ttc # 1.


----------



## coucou11

KimmyB13 said:


> coucou11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Nothing new here, 6dpo. Just trying to keep my mind off things.
> 
> So sorry to all those who have been struggling so long - I can't even imagine. I'm praying for your happy endings soon, you all deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> I have no feelings either way about this cycle so far. No real symptoms, and anything I do feel I'm writing off to the progesterone. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, just feels like such a one in a million shot. I don't know why!
> 
> Good luck to all, excited to see some more tests in the next few days!
> 
> When are you starting to test as we are about the same dpo?Click to expand...

I'm currently scheduled to test next Wednesday at 13 dpo. I think I can at least hold out through the weekend and wait until Monday (11dpo) to test! I am on progesterone so I'm hesitant to test early and get a bfn and then be tempted to stop the progesterone and move on. I'm hoping if I wait until 11dpo I can be pretty sure one way or the other. Either way I think I will try to take the progesterone until Wednesday.

When will you test?? How are you feeling? I keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore but so far nothing :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

lomelindi17 said:


> Oooh Jaiparvati soo cool!! Hope it brings you good luck!!
> 
> Sweetmama hope it's an implantation dip!! fx!
> 
> Well I clearly have no willpower.. caved to poas today lol... so silly at 7 dpo but I think I see a faint faint line though. :wacko: I posted them in the test gallery if anyone wants to take a peek! --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2291983-7-dpo-see-faint-line.html

Thanks I'm gonna start testing tomorrow I think. I looked but I can't see anything on my phone


----------



## KimmyB13

coucou11 said:


> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coucou11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Nothing new here, 6dpo. Just trying to keep my mind off things.
> 
> So sorry to all those who have been struggling so long - I can't even imagine. I'm praying for your happy endings soon, you all deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> I have no feelings either way about this cycle so far. No real symptoms, and anything I do feel I'm writing off to the progesterone. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, just feels like such a one in a million shot. I don't know why!
> 
> Good luck to all, excited to see some more tests in the next few days!
> 
> When are you starting to test as we are about the same dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently scheduled to test next Wednesday at 13 dpo. I think I can at least hold out through the weekend and wait until Monday (11dpo) to test! I am on progesterone so I'm hesitant to test early and get a bfn and then be tempted to stop the progesterone and move on. I'm hoping if I wait until 11dpo I can be pretty sure one way or the other. Either way I think I will try to take the progesterone until Wednesday.
> 
> When will you test?? How are you feeling? I keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore but so far nothing :(Click to expand...

I will maybe test Sunday/Monday?! I am getting lots of EWCM and my boobs/nipples are really sore. My nipples have gone quite veiny as well, unsure if that means anything?! X


----------



## scoobydrlp

lomelindi - I can see something very faint!


----------



## FabPop

Congrats on any new bfps & sorry to anyone who's out this month :( 
CD19 here & I think im still waiting to O though FF says I could of O'd CD14 as I had ewcm followed by spotting then, so who knows!? I've not had a +opk unless it was the 1 day I missed of course!


----------



## KimmyB13

So the latest is, I'm extremely emotional and weepy today, so much so I cried and wasn't too sure why?! My boobs are getting even more painful, really achey and just bluergh! Crumbled and did a test and got a BFN :( hoping it will change and AF will stay away!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I took an ic on a 5 hour hold and it was negative


----------



## MissMcCoy

Tested yesterday (7dpo) BFN 
Today (8dpo) BFN 

Excited for tomorrow!!! Like I cant wait for 9 and 10 days past O Lots of people seem to get their answers then!


----------



## MissMcCoy

coucou11 said:


> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coucou11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Nothing new here, 6dpo. Just trying to keep my mind off things.
> 
> So sorry to all those who have been struggling so long - I can't even imagine. I'm praying for your happy endings soon, you all deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> I have no feelings either way about this cycle so far. No real symptoms, and anything I do feel I'm writing off to the progesterone. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, just feels like such a one in a million shot. I don't know why!
> 
> Good luck to all, excited to see some more tests in the next few days!
> 
> When are you starting to test as we are about the same dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently scheduled to test next Wednesday at 13 dpo. I think I can at least hold out through the weekend and wait until Monday (11dpo) to test! I am on progesterone so I'm hesitant to test early and get a bfn and then be tempted to stop the progesterone and move on. I'm hoping if I wait until 11dpo I can be pretty sure one way or the other. Either way I think I will try to take the progesterone until Wednesday.
> 
> When will you test?? How are you feeling? I keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore but so far nothing :(Click to expand...

I keep feeling my boobies too! haha


----------



## MissMcCoy

lomelindi17 said:


> Oooh Jaiparvati soo cool!! Hope it brings you good luck!!
> 
> Sweetmama hope it's an implantation dip!! fx!
> 
> Well I clearly have no willpower.. caved to poas today lol... so silly at 7 dpo but I think I see a faint faint line though. :wacko: I posted them in the test gallery if anyone wants to take a peek! --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2291983-7-dpo-see-faint-line.html

I tested at 7 dpo too! haha no will power. Gonna go check your pic! :)


----------



## lomelindi17

Fx for you tomorrow MissMcCoy!!


----------



## kakae

Sorry to those who the witch got :( fingers crossed for next month for you all.

I'm excited to see all the tests in the next few days when more and more ladies test, hoping for lots of bfps!

Afm I think I'm in the tww now, Ive been feeling really queasy for a while now, pits of heartburn and nausea. So much so I'm trying to think back to my last af to what it was like as maybe it was ib instead. Probably wishful thinking and just coincidental instead. Too scared to test so will just wait it out till the 16th and hope like hell :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I'm taking a test first thing in the morning. I'm extremely nauseous, constipated and emotional. I want to eat but just thinking about it is making me feel sick and its only been at night for the last 2 or 3 nights. Yuck.


----------



## lomelindi17

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ugh I'm taking a test first thing in the morning. I'm extremely nauseous, constipated and emotional. I want to eat but just thinking about it is making me feel sick and its only been at night for the last 2 or 3 nights. Yuck.

Ooh I'm so excited for you! I have no symptoms at all except maybe a little thirstier than usual and I must have pulled my neck in my sleep but that happens to me once in a while. Can't wait to see your test tmrw!!


----------



## aley28

Sorry AF gotcha, dani88!! :hugs:

KimmyB, the veiny boobs/nipples can be a good sign! Same with the soreness, and the EWCM!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!

FabPop, I hope you O soon!! Waiting to ovulate is so hard!

Good luck to everybody testing in the morning!! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck! I'm testing in the morning too. But no symptoms lol. It's just 5 days before AF is due which it says on the box might work hahaha


----------



## Ckelly79

Mrsverhey when are u testing symptoms seem good? X


----------



## KimmyB13

aley28 said:


> Sorry AF gotcha, dani88!! :hugs:
> 
> KimmyB, the veiny boobs/nipples can be a good sign! Same with the soreness, and the EWCM!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!
> 
> FabPop, I hope you O soon!! Waiting to ovulate is so hard!
> 
> Good luck to everybody testing in the morning!! :dust: :happydance:

I hope so too! The wait is so hard! My OH thinks something is different this time just have to keep waiting and hoping AF stays away :dust:


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies!

Aley, I think you can keep my testing date as it is (when I first commented here I was unsure). 

I don't have OPK's so I've been checking CM and keeping a close eye on my temps. My temp this morning only went up by 0.1 degree Celsius but when I checked my CM last night there was slight brown discharge which I hope was Ovulation Bleeding. This would now put me at 1 DPO so I'll probably test around the 17th or 19th. I hope my temps keep rising so that I can know for sure if it was O...

Congratulation to all the ladies who got their :bfp:!! 

Sorry to those that the :witch: got!

Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ah I went to bed last night at like 9... I just wanted to sleep it off and test in the morning. LOL When you sleep you don't have the urge to test! 
Tomorrow marks 4 days before my period is due. 
So I said to my girlfriend "Im going to bed and not drinking anything!" Haha Real strong pee for the test. 
It is now 2 am and my kid needed to pee "I need to turn on the bathroom light for the little bugger" Cant get back to sleep because my husbands breathing/snoring is irritating me!! UGH! And Im dying of thirst so im sipping on water! Haha

I told her. If I wake up between 12:00am and morning IM TESING! Haha I just want to wait till sunrise to give the hormone all the chance to get in there! Another 6hrs could make all the difference in the world. 

Come on time TICK TOCK!!!!!

On a side note... Im gonna bloody finish this bottle of water and then testing will probably be dilute anyway... Gosh darn it! SOOOO THIRSTY!


----------



## beckie1991

Today i am 11dpo and aside from my syptoms i posted the other day i have now started feeling dizzy and exhausted, i also feel extremely sick. I had a dream last night that AF was here. I will be so dissappinted if she comes again. 

How is everyone else doing? Any more BFP's??? Xx


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hey beckie, When are you going to test? Fingers crossed.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Its now 2:50am... LOL
This I may reattempt to sleep... on the couch this time. 
I had a quarter bottle of water and an orange! Hope it wont affect any testing. 

10-11 days seems to be the magic number for BFPs around here.
LOL I did some digging!


----------



## beckie1991

MissmcCoy i tested at 9dpo it was BFN but i did realise it was a 25mui and i am now 11dpo but i am going to try hold out and see if AF comes i think so i dont have to look at another BFN. Have you tested again yet? X


----------



## beckie1991

Here in the uk the time is 10:25am so i am eagerly watching to see if you have tested &#55357;&#56834; x


----------



## FabPop

Haha Beckie me too! &#128522;


----------



## MissMcCoy

9dpo- Negative. 

Now to rehydrate myself!!! Haha


----------



## TeacherLynn

Good morning! Fingers are crossed for all testers today! 

Negative O test this morning, but I'm heading into spring break so at least I will have all day for a week to symptom spot like a crazy person. Hopefully will O tomorrow or Sunday!


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly79 said:


> Mrsverhey when are u testing symptoms seem good? X

I have tested and they appear negative however my friend swears she sees something so who knows I sent a request just now for a betta test so we will see. I am CD 31 and feel great really no signs or symptoms of anything I am still having some CM but that is it really. Its not egg white or lotiony its more of just a clear CM who knows hahah I just want an answer!!


----------



## DHBH0930

7 dpo today, so its getting there! These last few days always drag by the slowest. My goal is to wait till Monday 10dpo, but might break down and test Sunday :blush: hope since it's the weekend and I have lots to do that it goes by quickly! 

Hope to see lots more bfp's on here! :dust:


----------



## ajarvis

BFN for me this morning. But I expected it. I just feel like I'm having a Christmas baby next year. Maybe cause that's when I found out about my miscarriage. I don't know. I've just had the Christmas baby in my mind lately. Won't stop me from testing more :p


----------



## Sweetmama26

Took my test this morning and BFN but I'm only 7dpo so it's still really early but I'm having loads of symptoms. Spent most of the night vomiting. Still feeling really nauseous this morning and twingy and stretchy in my abdomen. And full boons as well.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Bfn for me this morning.


----------



## wantmore

Sweetmamma, I would say that's great, but I don't think anyone finds vomiting "great." I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get a BFP soon.


ajarvis, a Christmas baby would be great! My favorite holiday is Christmas. :xmas23:


Hopefully a BFP soon missmccoy. 


Today was a strange day for me. I still have the full/tingly/achy breast, but I've felt just kind of bleh all day and I feel a little bit of pleasure in my lower abdomin. Also, I've had an increase in creamy cm. I constantly feel oozy ( sorry TMI:blush: ). This is the first month I am actually paying attention to this kind of stuff, so is that normal for the cm? 

By the way, I love reading all the post! Feels good to know that I'm not alone thinking about if I pregnant or not through the TTW. :flower: Good luck to those testing soon!


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Hey ladies! So excited to see the BFPs on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AFM: I was hoping you could squint at my stick and tell me what you see. I *thought* I might have seen the start of a line, but it's probably just an evap... Attached two different pics of the same test. Anyway, I'm 11dpo today. Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150306_072924_541.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 20









IMG_20150306_072903_731.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## aley28

KimmyB, I hope your OH has 'daddy's intuition' or something! :winkwink:

MissMcCoy, you had me giggling!! My husband woke me up with his snoring the other night and I tossed and turned for an hour trying to fall back to sleep over the noise. I poked him multiple times too, even started flopping around in hopes of waking him up. :rofl: Snoring makes me so cranky at 3am. :haha:
I also tried to reduce fluid intake on 10DPO to see if I could concentrate the pee. :wacko: It worked, but it sucked! I was sooo thirsty! :haha:

Beckie, I hope AF stays away!! All your symptoms sound promising, although I'm sorry you're getting sick! If that's morning sickness already, that would be rough!

TeacherLyn, :dust: O dust to you!! You have spring break early down there :shock: Ours isn't until April. (Also, most days are still below freezing around here right now :rofl: March = winter)

Mrsverhey - ooh, I trust your friend's eyesight! :haha: Good luck with the betas... Fingers crossed!!

DHBH, just gotta get through the weekend!! :haha: Easy peasy :winkwink:

ajarvis, I hope you get your Christmas rainbow baby! :hugs:

Sweetmama, I really hope your symptoms turn into a BFP!

Sorry about another bfn Emillie :hugs:

wantmore, the extra CM can be a good sign!!! As can your other symptoms! FX'd!! :dust:

Joyful, I think I see something in the second pic??


----------



## wantmore

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Hey ladies! So excited to see the BFPs on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AFM: I was hoping you could squint at my stick and tell me what you see. I *thought* I might have seen the start of a line, but it's probably just an evap... Attached two different pics of the same test. Anyway, I'm 11dpo today. Thanks!

I see a line! Hopefully it gets darker in the next few days. :thumbup:


----------



## Ckelly79

Mrsverhey I have my fx for u ;)
Babydust to all u ladies x


----------



## mrsverhey

Just had my blood drawn so I should know one way or the other soon! Im scared of the answer I just want to be pregnant so bad however if I am not I just want to start my cycle so I can try again ughh man my stomach is in knots. Prayers appreciated!


----------



## faith2015

mrsverhey said:


> Just had my blood drawn so I should know one way or the other soon! Im scared of the answer I just want to be pregnant so bad however if I am not I just want to start my cycle so I can try again ughh man my stomach is in knots. Prayers appreciated!

prayer to you! :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

MissMcCoy you crack me up! 

Sweetmama sorry you were puking all night, that is no fun! Hope it is a good sign though!!

Joyful4Jesus I see a faint line in the second pic, hope it darkens up for you!


As for me, stark white bfn today! I found a thread on Babycenter yesterday of a whole bunch of ladies who got consecutive false positives on this brand of test (Fairhaven Health BFP from early-pregnancy-tests.com) and some even went to get bloodwork because their lines were so obvious which turned out to be negative. Stupid tests!
I have some frer's but I don't want to use them this early yet. Think I will try another ic tonight to see if there is any change. I also took an opk yesterday which had a light line but it was darker than after my surge, but did another today which was also stark white. Argh testing is annoying huh! lol


----------



## lomelindi17

mrsverhey good luck!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## aley28

Ohh, fingers crossed for you mrsverhey!!! :dust: Let us know ASAP! :winkwink:


----------



## Ckelly79

Prayers and fx x


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats to the :bfp:s and :hugs: to those who the :witch: found.

AFM - This month isn't playing as nicely as my last few. Turns out I have two endometriomas now (at least they're both on the same side), and while I got the trigger shot on CD 10 for the past two months, I'm still not there yet this month (CD12 today). I've got an 18 mm follicle on the right side, but they want me to come in again tomorrow for more monitoring. They did think it'd be "soon"


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Not much going on here...Just waiting to test which without sounding to depressed I know will come out negative...Every month i think you never know it could be positive but nope. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Joyful I don't see anything but then again I never do hopefully it is a BFP..

Thanks all for the positivity, for my sake and sanity I really hope I am


----------



## aley28

KrissyB, I hope you O soon!! :dust:

Lesh :hugs: I don't know if the disappointment is less every month if you just expect BFNs, but I hope this is a surprise cycle for you!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hey ladies! Congrats on all the BFPs so far! I love seeing so many so early! Want to wish you all a H&H 9 months! 

I received my methotrexate shot yesterday because my hcg wasn't going down like it should. I'm out until June 5th. After this exhausting month I'm ok with waiting. This miscarriage has took a lot out of me and I'm looking forward to focusing on myself and fixing up my joise the next 3 months. I will continue to root for you all on the sidines and anyone who doesn't get their BFP by then...I will see you in the June boards soon  Fx for you all!!


----------



## Lozza1712

I'm out :-/ best of luck to you all x


----------



## starryjune

drjo718 said:


> Starry- we're cycle buddies. FF says I ovulated Saturday but I'm pretty sure it happened sunday. :)

Hope yours is ending better than mine... starting pre-AF spotting and cramping yesterday :( Of course, temp rose a bit just to play with my emotions. Grr.


----------



## aley28

Brandy, I think you have a good outlook on the forced break from TTC! But I hope you conceive straight away in June :hugs:

Sorry the witch gotcha Lozza :hugs:

Starryjune, any chance the spotting isn't due to AF?? FX'd!


----------



## starryjune

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Not much going on here...Just waiting to test which without sounding to depressed I know will come out negative...Every month i think you never know it could be positive but nope. :(

Feeling the same. I'm spotting so I know the witch is on her way. I was really hopeful this cycle :(


----------



## starryjune

aley28 said:


> Brandy, I think you have a good outlook on the forced break from TTC! But I hope you conceive straight away in June :hugs:
> 
> Sorry the witch gotcha Lozza :hugs:
> 
> Starryjune, any chance the spotting isn't due to AF?? FX'd!

Anything is possible but it sure looks like the stuff I start getting a few days before AF. I'm trying not to let my mind go to the outside chance I'm just implantation spotting. My bbt chart sure is being a tease!


----------



## mrsverhey

I am officialy out Bettas back negative. Now just to wait for AF so I can get going on another cycle. If anyone starts and April thread let me know! We can call it April showers bring Christmas babies lol!!!!


----------



## FabPop

Hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

((( hugs ))) mrsverhey.
Great name for thread love it x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Did a final hpt yesterday and a bfn. AF is due Monday so no more testing for me. Depending on when I O this month, I will be in the 2ww again this month so you may see me back or else see those of you testing in April. Xx


----------



## lomelindi17

Sorry everyone who is out :-\ <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry Mrs v


----------



## coucou11

So sorry Mrsverhey and xxDreamxx. Wishing you guys the best and sending lots of baby dust for the future!

8dpo here. It's a struggle. Really just want to have an answer one way or another. This is seems like a long cycle, maybe because of the progesterone so I know I won't be getting AF in two days like normal. Really hope the weekend goes quick!

Good luck to all our testers over the next few days!


----------



## NashvilleSS

Well Ladies, AF is here... I'd say I'm dissapointed but I knew it wouldn't happen on the first cycle. I just don't have that kind of luck! On to Cycle #2.


----------



## NashvilleSS

And if you can add me to testing again March 31! If my cycle stays at 25 days that would be the next day the witch would attempt to see me..Hopefully, I dont get to see her again for awhile :)


----------



## Heartmom

Sorry to all the ladies who are out!! Hugs! And good luck next month!! :) 

Just tested and although it's very faint (8dpo) it's a bfp! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Heartmom said:


> Sorry to all the ladies who are out!! Hugs! And good luck next month!! :)
> 
> Just tested and although it's very faint (8dpo) it's a bfp! :)


Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Aw, I'm sorry mrsverhey! I thought for sure! :hugs:
And you're welcome to take over making new threads... I'm going to pass on the baton to the next willing thread manager! :winkwink:

Sorry about the BFN Dream :hugs:

coucou - I hope the progesterone helps you get that BFP!! :dust:

Nashville, sorry that AF showed! Getting it the first go round would be fabulous, but not many of us are that lucky :haha: But 2nd cycle would be fab too!! :dust: There's still a chance for a March BFP for you though :happydance:

Congrats heartmom!! A BFP at 8DPO!? Wow! :happydance:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am really bummed that I got a bfn.


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats heartmom!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Sorry Emilie :hugs: <3 <3


----------



## mrsverhey

Oh Aley28 I don't blame you for passing the baton on but I could never be as good at this as you! So whoever wants to start an April thread let me know!


----------



## wantmore

Congrats heartmom!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :happydance:

Sorry to all the ones that are out. Good luck next month! :hugs:

I did a test today and I'm not surprised that it was a BFN... I'm only 9/10dpo. I stared at the stick for a couple mintues concetrating on where the 'positive' line should be. After I threw it away, I went back to look again an hour later. There still isn't a line. :haha:


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats Heartmom! 

Sorry for those who are out. :(

I'm at boring 5dpo. Ho hum.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I'm so backed up I have no idea how to cure it and it's making me grumpy because I just want to poop already


----------



## Ckelly79

Good morning ladies I hope no one minds but I have started the April showers christmas babies thread. Aley you going to be a hard act to follow ;)
All the best huni x

Ladies I will be constantly checking for more BFPs x


----------



## Smile181c

Sweetmama when do you test? Xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Smile not again until Sunday.


----------



## KimmyB13

Congrats heartmum x


----------



## FabPop

Opk is looking promising today, not positive but the darkest it's been, I'll test again this afternoon! Come on eggy!


----------



## Emiloo

8 BFPs already, thats amazing! Congratulations!!!

I have 6 days until my predicted ovulation so the OPKs come out tomorrow yippeee!!

Not long until I'll be back here! :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

I love how every time I come onto this thread there's another BFP! :) Keep them coming ladies!

Congrats to those who have got their BFP! :happydance:

AFM - AF got me yesterday. :nope: So I'm out for this month.

Good luck everyone and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## FallBabe

The luck continues! After a few faint lines on Wondfo yesterday, I got my BFP this morning at 10dpo. :)
 



Attached Files:







10dpo_AM_web.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## mrs n

Wooo 9 :bfp: this is turning into one lucky thread!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats fall babe :)


----------



## FabPop

Yay! congratulations ladies!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats fallbabe!!! Woohoo!

Sorry af got you aidensxmomma <3

Sweetmama sorry to hear that lol drink some prune juice or some kefir haha

Bfn for me this morning :shrug:


----------



## JaiParvati

MissMcCoy said:


> 9dpo- Negative.
> 
> Now to rehydrate myself!!! Haha

Same here, got a BFN yesterday morning, 10 dpo. Couldn't stand the suspense. I think I need to hide the tests inside one of those automatic cookie jars that lock you out between certain hours.


----------



## ttcin2012

Hey there ladies ... I think I posted once loooong ago on this thread and have been MIA since then. I caught up on only the last 5-6 pages and I already saw two BFPs! Congratulations BFP-ers! 
Cheering on those who got AF ... next cycle is THE cycle!

Penelope - I am 5 dpo too. When are you testing? 

I originally planned to test on Mar 13 but now I am not so sure. I think I will just wait it out for AF. I hate, HATE, HATE BFNs. I hate them more than AF (though its a tough fight between those two, I must say). BFNs give me that sick feeling in the pit of my stomach and for the whole day I am thinking - "Nope, I am never gonna be a mommy". Bleh.

But catch is, I have a 15 day LP. So AF isnt due until Mar 17. 

What do you say ladies? when do I test?


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats heartmom and fallbabe on the :bfp:!!! H&H 9 months to you both :happydance:

Sorry to those that AF got :hug:

Good luck to those waiting to O or test! :dust:

AFM: 8dpo, feeling a whole lot of nothing. Probably sneaking in a test tomorrow morning, but will TRY to hold off till Monday at the earliest.


----------



## MissMcCoy

10dpo Had a clearblue digital. 

Bfn


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Congrats Heartmom and Fallbabe!!! Praying for a quick and safe 9 months =)

AFM: Tested again this morning, and I don't see anything on the test except some dumb scratch looking marks... SO weird.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150307_081239_047~2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## aley28

Emillie, BFNs are almost worse than AF, aren't they? :wacko: :hugs:

wantmore, maybe you'll get a BFP at 10/11 DPO!?

penelopejones, 5DPO is like... after the excitement of Oing wears off and before any reliable pregnancy symptoms set in. So underwhelming :haha:

Sweetmama, milk of magnesia is safe during pregnancy (just in case :winkwink:), and it works very well IME!

Thanks for taking over the threads, CKelly!! :happydance:

FabPop, yay!! I hope you get the +OPK today so you can move into the 2ww!!! :happydance:

Emiloo, O is coming right up! :happydance: Good luck!!

Sorry AF gotcha Aidensmomma :hugs:

Fallbabe, congratulations!!! :yipee: That's a pretty definite BFP! Nice and dark for 10DPO! :happydance:

sorry about the BFN lomelindi :hugs:

JaiPavarti, :rofl: The cookie jar trick might just be a good one?! :rofl:

ttcin2012 :wave: If you'd rather face AF than a BFN, I think I would wait until AF is due? So test either March 17th or 18th? Good luck!! :dust:

DHBH, hopefully your 'whole lot of nothing' turns into something more exciting :winkwink:

Sorry about the BFN MissMcCoy :hugs:

Joyful - TBH I would count that test as faulty. Did you save your FMU? Can you try another test?


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Thanks Aley. And no, I didn't save my FMU.... So wishing I would have!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I broke and tested again today. I just felt I needed a pick me up since I got a call at just after midnight telling me my grandfather had past away. So now I'm pretty much dealing with double grief on top of hoping for a bFp but I have a lot of symptoms so I'm hopeful


----------



## KimmyB13

Congrats fall mum! I tested this morning at 9dpo and was a bfn, I swear there was a really faint line, if you squinted but unsure :( not trying again now until mon/tues closer to AF! If I'm not then my body is doing wierd things, I look and feel like death and have done for the last 2 days x


----------



## aley28

KimmyB, can you post a pic?? :thumbup:

:hugs: So sorry to hear about your grandfather, sweetmama :hugs:

Joyful - well I guess you'll have to try again tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Im hoping it brings me your luck Aley ;) either that or take my mind of myself x
Sorry sweet mama big hugs x


----------



## ttcin2012

Sorry about your grandpa sweetmama. Sending you hugs.


----------



## ttcin2012

Aley - yes, I think I will just wait it out. So Mar 18 it is.

Anyone else out here testing around that time?


----------



## lomelindi17

Sweetmama so sorry to hear about your grandfather. Maybe there will be a new life in to balance him leaving <3


----------



## amyamyamy

LOL you ladies crack me up!

This should have come earlier in the thread and I'm not sure how to move it.... anyway congrats to those lucky ladies with BFPs!!!


----------



## aley28

CKelly, it did really help me concentrate less on myself! :thumbup: Maybe it brings luck too! :winkwink:


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I would like to join. I should test April 4! I have a 33 day cycle...this is our 4th cycle TTC and on CD5. Period was really weird this month...coming 5 days late and not my normal flow ...anyway...im hoping march is our month.


----------



## Ckelly79

Silaslove would you like me to add your date to april thread :) ? X


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks for the condolences ladies. I feel comforted by all of you women and thankful I can share the hard moments along with the joyful ones. Thank you.


----------



## aley28

There seems to be lots of luck in this thread, Silaslove... I hope you manage to catch the eggy this cycle :dust:

AF being 5 days late must have been difficult!


----------



## FabPop

Oh I'm so sorry sweetmama *hugs*


----------



## TeacherLynn

So sorry Sweetmama :hugs:

Fabpop - my opk is exactly the same. At least it's darker today than it has been all week. I was starting to worry. Let the dancing begin!! :happydance:


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## FabPop

TeacherLynn said:


> Fabpop - my opk is exactly the same. At least it's darker today than it has been all week. I was starting to worry. Let the dancing begin!! :happydance:

Yay! My opk this afternoon was even darker, very nearly positive so definitely getting jiggy tonight! :blush:


----------



## KimmyB13

Aley it won't let me off my phone will try on my iPad later x


----------



## TeacherLynn

When you tested in the afternoon, did you hold urine and limit your liquid intake, Fab? I'm trying to decide if I want to do that or not lol


----------



## FabPop

Yes I had been out & about for 4 hours & hadn't drank or wee'd in that time, I'm still tempted to do another but have drank alot more this evening so I'll wait til tomorrow but with the cramping & slight ewcm I'm hoping this is it! Fingers crossed for you! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hmm, I think I will just BD tonight and test in the morning lol I'm not good at holding or not drinking. If yours was darker this afternoon, I will just tell myself mine is too ;) 

And baby dust to you to catch an egg tonight! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Gonna allow myself to test tomorrow morning (9dpo) won't be bummed if bfn though. Helps that it's a busy/fun day tomorrow. Zoo with DD and DH in the morning and meeting my sister at a local park in the afternoon. So if a bfn i won't be thinking about it for long :flower:


----------



## aley28

enmaree, oh my goodness!! I hope the TB doesn't affect TTC too much :wacko: but at least you would know what's causing any declining health and I bet you feel much better when it gets dealt with! :hugs:


----------



## aley28

DHBH, FX'd for a BFP though!! Then you can spend all day being distracted by the BFP floating in the back of your head :haha: (I could't think straight for 2 days after mine?!)


----------



## TeacherLynn

FX'd for your DHBH!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I didn't think getting a bfn would effect me this much. But it is now 2 years of trying and I don't have a baby and I am not pregnant. At what point do you just give up?


----------



## aley28

EmilieBrianne said:


> I didn't think getting a bfn would effect me this much. But it is now 2 years of trying and I don't have a baby and I am not pregnant. At what point do you just give up?

:hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

TTCin2012: I'm not sure when to test, either. My cycles used to be regular (31-33 days), but in the past couple of months I've had a 40 day cycle and a 28 day cycle. This month I o'd late (cd22). I also hate bfns so I might just wait for AF and then test if I'm late. 

The problem is we are going to Florida Friday for a week, so I'll need to either bring test strips or tampons (or both!) I hate having :af: while on vacation! 

SweetMama: So sorry for your loss. 

Fallbabe: Congrats! 

GL to everyone else....


----------



## wantmore

Well, AF decided to visit today. Grr 

Good luck to all the ones remaining!! :dust: Baby dust to all of you. 

April forum... here I come! :thumbup: Now time for a bath.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Tested 10dpo in the evening with a clear blue test. Still nada.


----------



## ttcin2012

enmaree - hope the positive TB test isnt something to worry about. Good luck. We both are close on our cycles. I am 7 dpo today (Mar 8) and I too am planning to wait it out for AF to show (hope she doesn't, though). When is your AF due? Mine is due on Mar 17. Desperately hoping that I get to test on Mar 18.

Penelope - hope AF doesnt show in Florida and for another 9-ish months! Have a good time.

Good luck everyone ...


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## wantmore

EmilieBrianne said:


> I didn't think getting a bfn would effect me this much. But it is now 2 years of trying and I don't have a baby and I am not pregnant. At what point do you just give up?

Hey Emilie, I have no idea what you are going through, but it must be frustrating. I would think never give up, but it can cause more stress. Maybe take a couple of months off from TTC and try not to think about it (easier said than done I'm sure). I have a cousin that had been TTC for about 3 years with the help of fertility treatment and nothing happened. She stop trying and in 4 months, she was pregnant with twins. I wish you luck in any direction you go and we are here to support you through the ups and downs. :hugs:

Sweetmama, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. Take care of your self and wishing you a BFP! :hug:


----------



## Salembaby

AF showed up. My other 2 babies came so easily. Rrrr. DH may travel this month the week I ovulate so I'm willing my eggo to pop early or for his trip to be cancelled. 

EmilieBrianne - It must be so difficult for you to keep trying after so many months. I feel it so strongly just after several months. Have you seen a RE? I have many friends and family that have had BFPs with a medical assist. I'm open to having some tests done if I don't get a BFP in the next months. 

DHBH- I meant to tell you your daughter is beautiful! I've 2 boys so a girlie would be lovely 

CKelly- I'm game for the April thread :) is it started yet? TIA

Lucky BFPs to all of you!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Salembaby yes lovely it's all started jump on with your testing date x
April showers brings christmas babies. :)


----------



## KimmyB13

10dpo and I've woke up feeling 'not pregnant' my boobs don't feel as sore as they had, if it wasn't for feeling so tired and sick all day yesterday and so far all morning today id be convinced AF was sad showing her ugly head this month! It's stranhe how you can feel so pregnant one day and not the next :( x


----------



## MissMcCoy

11 dpo 
Fmu- nothing.


----------



## ttcin2012

Kimmy - totally hear you on feeling "in" and "out" every day ... One morning I am thinking - this is it, I am pregnant. And the next (or sometimes even by evening), I am thinking about the next cycle coz I feel there's no way I am pregnant.

Salembaby - sorry about AF

MissMcCoy - 11 dpo is still too early. I just finished reading through a thread where this lady had BFNs 8 dpo - 12 dpo and then a BFP at 13 dpo. Hope you have a similar story to tell us!

EmilieBrianne - Sorry you are feeling this way, sweetie. I have been trying for almost 3 years now with two first trimester losses. But I know I have PCOS and am taking treatment. Have you had any doctor consult yet? Good luck ... 

AFM - Boring 7 dpo. No symptoms except some mild pelvic pressure and [SORRY TMI] some smelly gas. Have had both in BFN cycles. Bah.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on the bfp's!

Sorry about the AF's, fingers crossed for next cycle xx

Sorry for your loss sweet mamma xx

As for me, 7dpo, I tested with ic bfn as expected. I shall test everyday till bfp or AF shows up, I love tests!! 

I have achey boobs and an achey feeling low down in my stomach but then I worry I am inventing those symptoms in my head lol.

Fingers crossed for everyone still in the 2ww! We aren't out till the witch gets us!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Salembaby: thanks so much! I adore her, and it is so much fun having a little girl, she is like my dress up doll :haha:

AFM: 9dpo this morning, feel like I see the faintest of VERY faint shadows, nothing that would show up on camera. But i think i see something every month :haha: so very easily could be nothing. Will keep testing probaby in the evening and morning till bfp or AF

No symptoms, minus being crabby, feel very annoyed at everything. But could also be from AF due in a couple days

GL ladies, hope for more bfp's!


----------



## TeacherLynn

DHBH - I hope the line gets darker soon!!

Sorry for all the witch burns this morning. I will add you to my prayers for your next cycle.

Afm - positive opk test and tons of cm!! The hubby has been sick though, and says he thinks he bruised his ribs from coughing so much. He didn't want to BD last night, so I really hope he is willing to try today or else I will be in the April thread tomorrow.


----------



## DHBH0930

Here it is anyway...

Like I said irl I feel like there MIGHT be a shadow, but more likely it's my imagination :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-08 08.35.35.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 41


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ttcin2012 said:


> Kimmy - totally hear you on feeling "in" and "out" every day ... One morning I am thinking - this is it, I am pregnant. And the next (or sometimes even by evening), I am thinking about the next cycle coz I feel there's no way I am pregnant.
> 
> Salembaby - sorry about AF
> 
> MissMcCoy - 11 dpo is still too early. I just finished reading through a thread where this lady had BFNs 8 dpo - 12 dpo and then a BFP at 13 dpo. Hope you have a similar story to tell us!
> 
> EmilieBrianne - Sorry you are feeling this way, sweetie. I have been trying for almost 3 years now with two first trimester losses. But I know I have PCOS and am taking treatment. Have you had any doctor consult yet? Good luck ...
> 
> AFM - Boring 7 dpo. No symptoms except some mild pelvic pressure and [SORRY TMI] some smelly gas. Have had both in BFN cycles. Bah.

Yes I have seen a doctor and a specialist. I have pcos,endometriosis, and a vitamin d deficiency. Because of certain other health conditions I can't do fertility treatment. I am using a sperm donor so I do iui. I have had 2 chemical and two losses at 8 weeks. My most recent loss in December. My cycles are way off now. They have done everything they can do to get me pregnant and keep me pregnant. It is just up to my body.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Salembaby said:


> AF showed up. My other 2 babies came so easily. Rrrr. DH may travel this month the week I ovulate so I'm willing my eggo to pop early or for his trip to be cancelled.
> 
> EmilieBrianne - It must be so difficult for you to keep trying after so many months. I feel it so strongly just after several months. Have you seen a RE? I have many friends and family that have had BFPs with a medical assist. I'm open to having some tests done if I don't get a BFP in the next months.
> 
> DHBH- I meant to tell you your daughter is beautiful! I've 2 boys so a girlie would be lovely
> 
> CKelly- I'm game for the April thread :) is it started yet? TIA
> 
> Lucky BFPs to all of you!!

It is difficult. I have seen an RE. Still up to my body. Which has decided to be stubborn.


----------



## SilasLove

Lots of ovary pain on right side. Feels like stabbing, sharp pains. :( not cool at all.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

wantmore said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think getting a bfn would effect me this much. But it is now 2 years of trying and I don't have a baby and I am not pregnant. At what point do you just give up?
> 
> Hey Emilie, I have no idea what you are going through, but it must be frustrating. I would think never give up, but it can cause more stress. Maybe take a couple of months off from TTC and try not to think about it (easier said than done I'm sure). I have a cousin that had been TTC for about 3 years with the help of fertility treatment and nothing happened. She stop trying and in 4 months, she was pregnant with twins. I wish you luck in any direction you go and we are here to support you through the ups and downs. :hugs:
> 
> Sweetmama, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. Take care of your self and wishing you a BFP! :hug:Click to expand...

Well since I am now using a sperm donor since my breakup with my boyfriend in January I can't just not think about it. Lol but I do the best I can. I even forgot to test during this Tww and that saved me money on tests that were not needed. Lol I can find a bright side to things too. I am just throwing a pity party right now. I feel like everyone around me is pregnant. All my friends most of my cousins. I just want it to be me. When is it my turn? I actually had one of my cousins tell me that I should be thankful that I am not pregnant because it sucks. She complains because the baby kicks all the time and it is uncomfortable. I just want to yell at her. At least she has felt the baby kick. I would love to experience that. I would love to be sick all day well not really lol but at least I would get to have that experience. I would cherish every moment because of everything I have been through to get there. I want a sticky bean of my own. It just doesn't seem to be in the cards. I am sorry I went on a venting rampage and now I am crying. I didn't mean to unload on you. I am having a hard time. I don't know if I should continue with the boards or take a break.I love the support but it is getting to me that it isn't my turn. I feel bad that i feel this way because there are people who have been trying longer than me. I am truly happy when someone gets their bfp. I just can't wait to have mine lol


----------



## ttcin2012

DHBH - I think I see it ! And see your chart looks great too! Keep testing... Am sure it will get darker!


----------



## ttcin2012

Emilie - sorry honey that you are having such a hard day. Rant away but keep your chin up. It won't be soon before you get to announce a bfp!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

ok so took another, since so many of you have better luck with smu, and there is definitely a faint line there, still hard to see, especially in pictures. But it's not an evap or my imagination, irl I can see it! Hope this is my bfp! Told DH but didn't show him the test since he won't see it, he thought with DD it had to be as dark as control to be positive. Will test again later!!! FX!

Not sure what ladies do on here to "enhance" the pic and see it better. Tried zooming in and making increasing saturation. ..
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-08 09.20.30.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 28









2015-03-08 09.57.05.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Ckelly79

Emilie don't apologise for venting this is what these forums are for to let off steam as well as celebrate etc.
Im so sorry your feeling this way never give up sweetie I really hope your time is soon. And we are all here to help you in what ever way you are feeling.
Please continue to talk to us. Lots of shoulders here to lean on and ears to listen.
I can honestly say I had a down month a few months ago and here the ladies picked me up and gave me the support I needed at the time.
In my prayers Huni x


----------



## Ckelly79

DHBH im sure I see something. Fx :)


----------



## lomelindi17

DHBH I definitely see it!! Woo! Mine looks the same today!

Emilie - Have you tried seeing a naturopathic doctor or taking herbs? It sounds like you have an imbalance somewhere and maybe they could help. I take vitamin D drops, and Green Pasture Fermented Cod Liver Oil for vitamin D because my levels were low also. If you get the mint one it just tastes like a breath mint. See the Weston A. Price foundation site for info on this as well. They even have a recommended nutrient dense pregnancy diet. I believe vitamin deficiencies are responsible for a lot of fertility issues based on what I've read. The famous herbalist Susun Weed recommends Red Clover, Nettle, and Red Raspberry Leaf infusions (a strong tea) for fertility problems, she swears by it. I made my own pregnancy tea out of these and a few more herbs, they really boost your nutrition as well as help your reproductive system and are totally safe. Sorry you are having such a tough time <3 <3

MissMcCoy keep trying!! I want you to get your bfp so bad lol!

AFM - I think I got the start of a bfp today!!! It is blatantly obvious irl but the camera is having a harder time picking it up. It started out super faint, thought it was just the line indent but it got darker as time went on. The 1st pic is at 4 mins and the last is 2 hrs later. Going to do another ic with smu and maybe a digi if it gets darker! Can't wait to tell hubby!!!!


----------



## aley28

Penelopejones, I hate getting AF on vacation too!! It takes a lot of the fun out of the vacation! :growlmad:

Sorry about AF wantmore :hugs:

Sorry for the BFNs MissMcCoy!! :hugs:

enmaree, I'd be freaking out in your shoes, I think! I hope everything with the TB resolves quickly, though to be honest I don't know much about it!! :blush:

Sorry the witch came to visit, Salembaby! :hugs: I have 2 boys as well and am hoping for a girl this time! :haha:

Kimmy, I'm approaching 5 weeks along and I'm still getting days like that... where I feel almost no symptoms at all (besides this fatigue... I swear it never leaves. I think I'm even tired in my dreams. :rofl:) ... FX'd for you!! :dust: Any test today?

ttcin2012; I hope you get some symptoms pointing at pregnancy soon :winkwink:

emmy, I bet your symptoms are real, not imaginary :) I hope it leads to a BFP! You test early :haha:

TeacherLyn, I hope your DH is able to :sex: tonight!! Sorry he's been too sick to TTC though!! :wacko:

DHBH, I see a line on the second picture you posted!! :yipee: KEEP PEEING ON THINGS! :rofl:

SilasLove, sorry about the pains :hugs:

Emillie, :hugs: Having to time a donor on top of it all must make it even harder. :hugs: I'm so sorry you're struggling so bad, and its terrible that anybody would try to make you feel better by saying that pregnancy sucks. :wacko: I wish I could give you a real hug. Feel free to vent here! We are here to listen :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Ohh, lomelindi! I see a faint line on the FRER!!! :happydance:


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies! Congrats to the new faint BFPs!! Let's get darker!! And so sorry to those who are out.

I have held out and will be testing tomorrow am. I am having some breast tenderness but could be the progesterone. One thing I did have was some twangy/pinchy cramps off and on in only my left side starting Friday late afternoon, through yesterday afternoon. They felt a lot different from my implantation cramping for my last pregnancy though, so who knows.

Will update tomorrow - hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## KimmyB13

Aley no test today as OH said we should wait and if I am pregnant it will get darker by tomorrow/tues!

Coyou- will this be the first test since ovulation? Keep us posted :) x


----------



## aley28

coucou, good luck testing tomorrow!! :dust:

Kimmy, Your husband is a smart guy :rofl: And patient. :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

Lomelindi: I see yours too! i know what you mean, it's faint bur so clear for me irl, camera has a hard time picking it up.

Afm: I'm gonna but some first response tests this afternoon. I'm pretty excited, trying not to get TOO excited though since it's super early and very faint still.

So maybe my moodiness is a pregnancy symptom. I also wanted to keep eating last night and even though i haven't had anything to drink yet today I've peed 4 times in the last few hours. So this MAY be IT!!!


----------



## ttcin2012

Lomelindi - I too see it on the frer ! Hope it gets darker soon.


----------



## lomelindi17

Update! 2mu with an ic, BFP!! So excited!!!!! My friend said I should do a digi but it was negative, hopefully tomorrow am it will be strong enough for a positive digi. :happydance:


----------



## Bajayby

Hi all...and a very happy international women's day to you all :flower:

So sorry to hear of those who the :witch: caught, I hope your next cycle is THE one.

GL to those who are left to test.

@emilee, I'm sorry to hear that you are having a rough time, but please don't be apologising for venting, we are all here to support each other.

AFM, today I am 5dpiui and have had some weird cramping earlier. No spotting though, but the cramping that I'm feeling is almost like AF is about to show, but it's waaayyy tooooo early for that.....could this be implantation? I have really sore bbs too.


----------



## xxemmyxx

lomelindi17 said:


> Update! 2mu with an ic, BFP!! So excited!!!!! My friend said I should do a digi but it was negative, hopefully tomorrow am it will be strong enough for a positive digi. :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 850121

Congrats! That line is much darker than on the frer. Is the ic more sensitive? I don't know whether I should buy some frers or just stick with my ic's. that's a lovely line on the ic xx


----------



## JaiParvati

Sweetmama26 said:


> I broke and tested again today. I just felt I needed a pick me up since I got a call at just after midnight telling me my grandfather had past away. So now I'm pretty much dealing with double grief on top of hoping for a bFp but I have a lot of symptoms so I'm hopeful

So sorry to hear that. Losing my grandma was so tough. Hopefully you have a sweet distraction before long.



enmaree said:


> Had a tuberculosis test this week that was required for my hospice volunteer work. Strangely, I tested positive, which means I have been exposed to TB at some point (may have been while I was working in an assisted living home). I have to have chest xray soon to see if I have TB disease or latent TB infection. Not sure how this will affect a pregnancy or TTC :/

Have you ruled out the possibility of a reaction to the test? Happened to me as a kid.



penelopejones said:


> The problem is we are going to Florida Friday for a week, so I'll need to either bring test strips or tampons (or both!) I hate having :af: while on vacation!

Were having beautiful weather here right now, where ya headed?

Had a bad headache and went home from work yesterday, slept and tested on a whim, bfn on frer digital. Today the regular frer showed up bfp with fmu. Gassy, headachey, slight tight pulling feeling in abdomen, entire chest area sore like I was doing pushups. Nervous but hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







20150308_074720.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## lomelindi17

xxemmyxx said:


> Congrats! That line is much darker than on the frer. Is the ic more sensitive? I don't know whether I should buy some frers or just stick with my ic's. that's a lovely line on the ic xx

Thanks! I think the ic and frer are about the same, because they were both blank yesterday and both showed faint lines with today's fmu. The frer was quite a bit darker this morning than the ic, but then the 2mu ic got way darker. I'm saving my last frer for tomorrow I think.


----------



## KimmyB13

Couldn't wait until morning felt so ill today, done at 6pm only 2hour since last went yo the toilet so not ver concentrated...I def see a faint second line...opinions please? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## xxemmyxx

KimmyB13 said:


> Couldn't wait until morning felt so ill today, done at 6pm only 2hour since last went yo the toilet so not ver concentrated...I def see a faint second line...opinions please? X

Yep I def see a faint line!! How many dpo are you? Maybe test again tomorrow?


----------



## KimmyB13

9/10 dpo, I'm not wanting to get my hopes up but I'd had perfect white bfn's for last 2days x


----------



## lomelindi17

KimmyB I see it!! Hope it gets darker for you!

JaiParvati Congrats!!! Wow 4 of us today!! :happydance:

Hope this thread continues to be lucky for everyone still left to test! :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats ladies!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well something interesting happening today. I am 7dpo and seem to be suffering a very heavy pulling feeling in my pelvis. Not gonna get my hopes up though. Xx


----------



## Joyful4Jesus

Congrats on the BFPs, ladies!!! My goodness, they are certainly going around :)

AFM, after posting pics of my ic yesterday which we thought had very faint lines, I tried my last First Response and got a BFN.... *sigh* I think I'm about 13/14dpo now.


----------



## meek0104

Congrats to all the BFPs!! Sorry to anyone the witch hot! I'm CD8, nothing exciting. Finished Femara lat night so just waiting to O. This is the boring part for me lol


----------



## KimmyB13

Joyful4Jesus said:


> Congrats on the BFPs, ladies!!! My goodness, they are certainly going around :)
> 
> AFM, after posting pics of my ic yesterday which we thought had very faint lines, I tried my last First Response and got a BFN.... *sigh* I think I'm about 13/14dpo now.

This is what I'm so worried about! I know the line was on this but I'm just doubtful x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

lomelindi17 said:


> DHBH I definitely see it!! Woo! Mine looks the same today!
> 
> Emilie - Have you tried seeing a naturopathic doctor or taking herbs? It sounds like you have an imbalance somewhere and maybe they could help. I take vitamin D drops, and Green Pasture Fermented Cod Liver Oil for vitamin D because my levels were low also. If you get the mint one it just tastes like a breath mint. See the Weston A. Price foundation site for info on this as well. They even have a recommended nutrient dense pregnancy diet. I believe vitamin deficiencies are responsible for a lot of fertility issues based on what I've read. The famous herbalist Susun Weed recommends Red Clover, Nettle, and Red Raspberry Leaf infusions (a strong tea) for fertility problems, she swears by it. I made my own pregnancy tea out of these and a few more herbs, they really boost your nutrition as well as help your reproductive system and are totally safe. Sorry you are having such a tough time <3 <3
> 
> MissMcCoy keep trying!! I want you to get your bfp so bad lol!
> 
> AFM - I think I got the start of a bfp today!!! It is blatantly obvious irl but the camera is having a harder time picking it up. It started out super faint, thought it was just the line indent but it got darker as time went on. The 1st pic is at 4 mins and the last is 2 hrs later. Going to do another ic with smu and maybe a digi if it gets darker! Can't wait to tell hubby!!!!
> 
> View attachment 850079
> View attachment 850081
> View attachment 850083
> View attachment 850085
> View attachment 850089

I have done that too. I have tried pretty much everything but cod liver oil because I am severely allergic to fish and seafood. I have tried acupuncture,osteopathic manipulation therapy,seeing a naturopathic doctor, I had surgery to remove some cysts and endometriosis.


----------



## DHBH0930

Wow congrats to the other bfp's today! They are just rolling in today! Such a lucky thread!


----------



## lomelindi17

EmilieBrianne said:


> I have done that too. I have tried pretty much everything but cod liver oil because I am severely allergic to fish and seafood. I have tried acupuncture,osteopathic manipulation therapy,seeing a naturopathic doctor, I had surgery to remove some cysts and endometriosis.

Oh I'm sorry, that must be so frustrating. Maybe your baby just isn't ready to come down here to Earth yet. Keep the faith, it'll happen when the time is right. Love to you! <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

I took a test today 9DPO but I'm not sure if it is a positive or not I asked miss Mccoy what she thought but she wasn't sure either I think I just have line eye. I'm still early and still have lots of symptoms so I'm just gonna wait till Tuesday to test again when I'm 11 days past ov


----------



## lomelindi17

sweetmama post a pic!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

lomelindi17 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I have done that too. I have tried pretty much everything but cod liver oil because I am severely allergic to fish and seafood. I have tried acupuncture,osteopathic manipulation therapy,seeing a naturopathic doctor, I had surgery to remove some cysts and endometriosis.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry, that must be so frustrating. Maybe your baby just isn't ready to come down here to Earth yet. Keep the faith, it'll happen when the time is right. Love to you! <3Click to expand...

I have said the same thing. This was my first iui since my boyfriend and I broke up. I said well I didn't have a baby before because it wasn't meant to be with him. But they said since this is also first cycle since my miscarriage and that my miscarriage was really bad that it may take a while for my body to recover enough to get pregnant. But some women get pregnant right away I was hoping I was one of the lucky ones that did. I do truly believe and I am thankful it wasn't meant to be with him. It saved me and that baby a lot of heartache. I just wish I still didn't have to go through month after month of disappointment.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Holy lucky thread! congrats on all the new bfp's!!!

AFM CD 12 and using opk's! Come on O! Hubby is sick so I hope he's ready to go when the time is right!


----------



## DHBH0930

No squinting required on the FR! I got my :bfp: for sure! :happydance: I'm pregnant! :cloud9: so happy!!! EDD is November 21 :happydance: can't believe how dark it is for 9dpo. Hope it's super sticky! Will do a digi tomorrow. DH was skeptically squinting at it, which of course pissed me off! Haha, it IS positive, I AM pregnant I tell him. And explain like with DD how it isn't like an opk and anything means positive.

My symptoms that I didn't know we're symptoms the past couple days (I try not to SS) Headache, moodiness, hunger, and felt freezing yesterday.

GL ladies! Hope to see lots more bfp's!
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-08 16.20.49.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 22









2015-03-08 16.23.59.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## meek0104

Congrats DHBH!


----------



## xxemmyxx

DHBH0930 said:


> No squinting required on the FR! I got my :bfp: for sure! :happydance: I'm pregnant! :cloud9: so happy!!! EDD is November 21 :happydance: can't believe how dark it is for 9dpo. Hope it's super sticky! Will do a digi tomorrow. DH was skeptically squinting at it, which of course pissed me off! Haha, it IS positive, I AM pregnant I tell him. And explain like with DD how it isn't like an opk and anything means positive.
> 
> My symptoms that I didn't know we're symptoms the past couple days (I try not to SS) Headache, moodiness, hunger, and felt freezing yesterday.
> 
> GL ladies! Hope to see lots more bfp's!

Wow that's such a good line for 9dpo! Congrats xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

lomelindi17 said:


> sweetmama post a pic!

I don't know how from my phone and that's frustrating


----------



## Sweetmama26

https://1121.photobucket.com/user/KikiMac30/media/Mobile%20Uploads/_20150308_113208_zps3ggfjkvy.jpg.html 

I hope this works... I dunno if I see a line it's kind of blurry but even if it's not there it's still so early


----------



## FabPop

Amazing! So happy for u all! Congratulations &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## kakae

Wow this is a super lucky thread! Congrats to everyone for their bfps!! Hoping I'm as lucky when I test in a week. xx


----------



## Bajayby

Congrats to all who got their BFPs.

This definitely seems to be the thread to be in..it's the lucky thread :thumbup:
Hoping we all get our BFPs soon:dust:


----------



## lesh07

Congrats DHBH... I really hope this does keep being a lucky thread as after 2 years I am ready for my bfp. Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats guys!! Xx


----------



## lomelindi17

Wow DHBH that is an awesome line! Congrats again!!


----------



## aley28

Gosh, I'm off for one afternoon and all THIS happens!! :winkwink: Congratulations DHBH, JaiPavarti, and Lomelindi!!! :yipee: Beautiful lines ladies! H&H to us all! :happydance: Our BFPs are still outnumbering the AF's :thumbup:

Bajayby, sounds like implantation to me!! Fingers crossed!! :dust:

Kimmy, I think I see a faint faint second line on your test... FX'd for something darker tomorrow!! :dust:

Lesh, the pulling feeling sounds promising. I really hope this is it for you :hugs: :dust:

Sorry about the BFNs on the FRERs Joyful :hugs: I was so hopeful for you!!

meek, the wait to O is SO boring :haha: All you can do is have sex and cross your fingers. :haha: At least the 2ww feels like its leading to something...

Emillie, I can't think of any words that would make it easier to keep trying for your BFP. Hopefully moving on from your BF will be the trick somehow. Its difficult to know if you'll be more fertile following a MC or not, which is frustrating too!! :hugs:

Kozmik, pump some Vitamin C into your hubs and tell him to be ready :rofl: He's got a job to do!! :winkwink:

Sweetmama, I can't see your pic, but I hope there's a line and that it gets darker and more obvious in the next couple of days! :dust:
When I post from my phone, I upload pics to Photobucket first. Its hard on such a tiny screen, but I can never get them to upload from phone to BNB either. :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetmama26

https://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l510/KikiMac30/Mobile%20Uploads/_20150308_113208_zps3ggfjkvy.jpg

I hope this one works?


----------



## lomelindi17

hmm sweetmama I don't see anything yet, but it's still early!


----------



## aley28

Sweetmama, I feel like I might see something on there!??!


----------



## Sweetmama26

aley28 said:


> Sweetmama, I feel like I might see something on there!??!

I feel like I did but I'm not sure.....


----------



## SilasLove

I don't really see anything, but I'm HORRIBLE at spotting faint lines! Definitely not my expertise.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Well this escalated quickly! 

Congrats to all the mamas in waiting!! 

X
Jennifer

Tested again 11dpo Afternoon. NADA! 

I Figure im done.... Never know though... Until AF Shows her nasty face.


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Well this escalated quickly!
> 
> Congrats to all the mamas in waiting!!
> 
> X
> Jennifer
> 
> Tested again 11dpo Afternoon. NADA!
> 
> I Figure im done.... Never know though... Until AF Shows her nasty face.


I really hope she doesn't Jenn!


----------



## pradabooties

Hi everyone!

Please add me to the list for testing on the 20th of March... this will be 3 weeks after ovulation spotting and (depending what happens!) 3 days after AF is due. 

My current symptoms, starting a week after ovulation, have been:
- Nausea 
- On and off tightening sensation in abdomen
- Completely exhausted
- White dots around areola - not bumps but flat dots as if they are beneath the skin 
- Yellow tinged CM
- General feeling of wetness - almost annoyingly so!

xx


----------



## MissMcCoy

And I just tested again.... HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA! MADDNESS!

:BFN:


----------



## lomelindi17

lol missmccoy! you're not out yet, there was another girl the other day who was negative until 13dpo and she got a bfp so hang in there! :)


----------



## kakae

My boobs hurt and I'm feeling slightly nauseous today... I think I'm around 7 doo, would it be too early for symptoms or am I imagining it all? Longest week ever!


----------



## pradabooties

kakae said:


> My boobs hurt and I'm feeling slightly nauseous today... I think I'm around 7 doo, would it be too early for symptoms or am I imagining it all? Longest week ever!

Hi! I started feeling nauseous at exactly 7DPO and am yet to test, would be interested to see how this goes for us both! I posted about my other symptoms here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ting-followed-nausea-white-spots-nipples.html xx


----------



## aley28

:wave: Welcome Pradabooties!!! Good luck this cycle - your symptoms sound promising! :dust:

kakae, I started having symptoms at 7DPO -- that's when this confounded diarrhea started :growlmad:

MissMcCoy, you are a testing fiend! :haha: Maybe tomorrow will bring a line! :dust:


----------



## KimmyB13

aley28 said:


> :wave: Welcome Pradabooties!!! Good luck this cycle - your symptoms sound promising! :dust:
> 
> kakae, I started having symptoms at 7DPO -- that's when this confounded diarrhea started :growlmad:
> 
> MissMcCoy, you are a testing fiend! :haha: Maybe tomorrow will bring a line! :dust:

Aley- maybe a little bit tmi- but I've had terrible diarrhoea for the last 2 days, thought maybe is eaten something, but to be honest haven't really eaten much...now I have a faint :bfp: I'm thinking it is that!


----------



## Niksmommy

Started the TWW today. DTD everyday for the last week so I'm hopeful. Can't wait to test around the 21st!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Yay for cramping that is so bad that I can't keep anything down. I am just laying here crying. The pain is horrible and my pain meds are not cutting it. Af better come this time. The witch sometimes like to play around lol.


----------



## EElse

Congratulation to all the BFPs!!

Sorry to those the :witch: got :hugs:

AFM: 4 DPO and I will probably be testing on the 17th (as listed on the first post). 

Question: What should your CP be after Ovulation? Closed, Firm and Low or should it still be Open, Soft and High?

I'm still fairly new to checking my cervix and am not always 100% certain that I do it right but at the moment mine feels soft, open and fairly low.


----------



## KimmyB13

So here it is ladies....my long awaited :bfp: xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## xxemmyxx

pradabooties said:


> kakae said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt and I'm feeling slightly nauseous today... I think I'm around 7 doo, would it be too early for symptoms or am I imagining it all? Longest week ever!
> 
> Hi! I started feeling nauseous at exactly 7DPO and am yet to test, would be interested to see how this goes for us both! I posted about my other symptoms here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ting-followed-nausea-white-spots-nipples.html xxClick to expand...




KimmyB13 said:


> So here it is ladies....my long awaited :bfp: xx

Congrats kimmy!! Xx


----------



## mrs n

Wowzers,away for the weekend and come back and see all of these beautiful lines!! Massive congrats to you all.
My monitor still says high at cd16 think it will be low tomorrow and I'm sure the first cycle with it usually doesn't pick up peak and feel like I may have missed the eggy this month but I guess time will tell.on a happier and far cuter not my sister in law had her twin baby girls last Monday and I got to see them yesterday,so very cute...made me so emotional.gl to all of you lovelies when your dates come up for testing and sorry to those who got the :witch: :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB13

xxemmyxx said:


> pradabooties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kakae said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurt and I'm feeling slightly nauseous today... I think I'm around 7 doo, would it be too early for symptoms or am I imagining it all? Longest week ever!
> 
> Hi! I started feeling nauseous at exactly 7DPO and am yet to test, would be interested to see how this goes for us both! I posted about my other symptoms here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ting-followed-nausea-white-spots-nipples.html xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> So here it is ladies....my long awaited :bfp: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats kimmy!! XxClick to expand...

Thanks Emmy, me and OH can't believe it! I knew something was different this month! X


----------



## FabPop

Congrats Kimmy! &#55357;&#56842; 

Only 1dpo here! I'm going to test super early at 7dpo on mothers day just incase! ;-)


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats kimmy :) x


----------



## KimmyB13

:dust: to all left to test! Xx


----------



## faith2015

Oh my goodness ladies, congrats on your BFP's!!!! :bfp::cloud9::happydance::hugs::flower::thumbup::yellow:


----------



## lomelindi17

Congratulations Kimmy!! That is an awesome line!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMcCoy

Congrats Kimmy!!!! 


12 dpo af is due tomorrow. BFN fmu


----------



## aley28

:yipee: Congratulations Kimmy!!! Didn't even have to click on your pic to see it :happydance:

EElse, CP seems to vary by person. I don't usually check mine in the 2ww because it can't tell me anything. This month I DID check it though, and it was low, closed, and hard at 10DPO (I think it was). However, I have no idea if its usually like that or if it was due to being early early pregnancy. :shrug: I haven't checked it again since then!

Emillie, OMG that cramping sounds terrible!! :hugs: 

mrs n, awwww, twins!! :cloud9: So sweet! I get extremely emotional around newborns too. :haha: Twins would probably overwhelm me with emotion. I've never known anybody who has twins!! :cloud9:

FabPop, a BFP on Mother's Day would be fantastic!! :dust:

MissMcCoy, sorry for another BFN!!


----------



## KimmyB13

I'm still in shock! Will do a digi soon, actually seeing the word 'pregnant' may help me believe it x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congratulations Kimmy!!

This thread is so exciting! I love checking every morning to see who got their :bfp:

Afm - Hubby was feeling much better yesterday so we were able to BD :sex: on my O day! I'm so glad to be in the TWW with you all!! I purchased Internet cheapies so I can test at will! :)


----------



## KatieMK

I was off this thread all weekend, and I missed SO MUCH!!

H&H 9 months to all our BFPs! What a lucky thread!!


----------



## ajarvis

The witch got me ladies! Good luck to you all! Very happy for those that got their BFP :) I'm hoping for a Christmas Baby!


----------



## aley28

Kimmy, something about seeing the word "Pregnant" does make it more real! :thumbup:

TeacherLyn, I'm glad your DH was able to :sex: FX'd you catch the eggy!! :dust: And yay for having strips to test on at will! :haha:

:wave: Hey KatieMK! How are things going with you?

Sorry AF gotcha, ajarvis :hugs: FX'd for a Christmas baby!


----------



## mrsverhey

ajarvis said:


> The witch got me ladies! Good luck to you all! Very happy for those that got their BFP :) I'm hoping for a Christmas Baby!

AJ sorry the witch got you too! You were saying though how much you wanted a Christmas baby so here you go :) Will you be joing us in the april thread? Ckelly started it, it is called April Showers bring Christmas Babies


----------



## KatieMK

aley28 said:


> Kimmy, something about seeing the word "Pregnant" does make it more real! :thumbup:
> 
> TeacherLyn, I'm glad your DH was able to :sex: FX'd you catch the eggy!! :dust: And yay for having strips to test on at will! :haha:
> 
> :wave: Hey KatieMK! How are things going with you?
> 
> Sorry AF gotcha, ajarvis :hugs: FX'd for a Christmas baby!

Hey Aley! I'm alright! Using an OPK for the first time this cycle, and still waiting to see that flashing smiley! :coffee: I'm starting to feel like I doomed to fail EVERY test I pee on. I seem to have settled on a 31 day cycle, and I'm on CD17 now. I'm starting to wonder if maybe I haven't been ovulating at all, which would certainly provide an explanation about why I'm not pregnant! Fx that it'll happen though, and I'll start to get some idea about when I'm Oing, and how long my LP is.

AND HEY! CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!! And thanks so much for managing the past couple of TWW threads. You've been such a great cheerleader! I think the reason the threads have stayed so positive is largely because of you. Enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all - congrats on the BFP Kimmy!!!

Sorry to those who the witch got!

BFN here, 11dpo FMU.


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats on the :bfp: Kimmy!!

AFM - Had my first IUI done today :) FXed it'll be my last too. :dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Kimmy! !!! I hope I get a BFP soon this cycle has been so weird compared to my other ones and I just want to know one way or another. Did a test with fmu today but I don't think it was positive it looked blank


----------



## KimmyB13

Aww good luck sweetmama :dust: I felt odd this cycle that's what put the idea I may chilly be pregnant in my mind! I got :bfn: 7-9dpo so there's hope yet x


----------



## MissMcCoy

So excited for you Kimmy! 

Be sure to show us those beautiful words!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

KimmyB13 said:


> Aww good luck sweetmama :dust: I felt odd this cycle that's what put the idea I may chilly be pregnant in my mind! I got :bfn: 7-9dpo so there's hope yet x

I am 10dpo today and I think I'm just too squint for one


----------



## KimmyB13

MissMcCoy said:


> So excited for you Kimmy!
> 
> Be sure to show us those beautiful words!!!

Sure will :) x


----------



## aley28

Krissy, FX'd the IUI does the trick!!! :dust:

KatieMK, I hope you get your +OPK soon!! :happydance: And thanks! I'm super excited for this pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Has anyone seen evaps before a bfp on ic's? I did a test with an ic today I'm only 8dpo so I know it's super early but I as I watched the dye run up the test stick I straight away saw a line and I thought wow this is my bfp and my heart was racing I was so sure I saw it but since I have gone back and looked at it I can't see it anymore! All I can see is a white shadowy thing, defo not pink and I can barely see it. What's that about!? Stupid test


----------



## aley28

emmy, my first line on a dollar store test looked like a shadow of a line and I couldn't tell if it had color or not! Could be the start of a proper BFP for you :happydance:

I think evaps don't appear until after the 10 minute mark or something? If it came on before that it must be a proper line!

Better hold your pee and test again tonight :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am going to test again in the morning with an ic and then I think I might buy some frers tomorrow. I have STILL got cramps, it has been a whole 24hours now, it's not bad enough to take painkillers or anything but it must mean something!?


----------



## KimmyB13

Emmy, my first ic was like that and I thought it was a :bfn: so I was going to wait until nearer AF...caved the next night and got my first faint :bfp: xx


----------



## MissMcCoy

AF is due tomorrow. 
I don't feel like my normal pre period self... Im not raging... LOL Wich I usually do! The smallest things piss me off. 
Im not all wanting donuts and chocolate and cheesies.. HAHA... 

Tested just now after a 1hr hold... lol Nada


----------



## xxemmyxx

KimmyB13 said:


> Emmy, my first ic was like that and I thought it was a :bfn: so I was going to wait until nearer AF...caved the next night and got my first faint :bfp: xx

Thanks kimmy! I will defo keep testing every day I can't help it! I really hope it turns into a bfp. I am having symptoms that I don't understand if I'm not pregnant. Cramps like this with no AF I have only had once before when I was pregnant with my son x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh my goodness I go away for the weekend and so many BFPs! Congratulations to all!! 

My husband and I both got sick and we couldn't get much BDing this month so I am not hopeful, I am not really sure when I ovulated but if I am not mistaken I am 4dpo. I am almost out of IC and can't order more because it will take up to 3 months to get here where I live so I will try to hold off the more I can from testing :)

Good luck to all waiting to test :dust:


----------



## lomelindi17

xxemmyxx My ic's are still really light, they get more visible as it dries but then once they're really dry they kinda get faded again and look gray. Funnily my 1st frer at 9dpo was pretty much blank white but as it dried the line indent became really visible like I haven't seen before, but I still thought it was an evap. Then I got a stronger line the next day. So it's weird lol. Hope you get a darker one tomorrow! My ic's are taking much longer to darken up than the frer's are. 

AFM, I did another set of tests today and they were a bit darker but the digi still was negative. Had to go buy more lol, hoping for tomorrow so I can thoroughly convince dh because he is doubting whether it's really positive since the lines aren't super dark yet haha...Who, me? Imagining lines and always thinking I'm pregnant? Nahh.. hahaha ;-)


----------



## DHBH0930

lomelindi17 said:


> xxemmyxx My ic's are still really light, they get more visible as it dries but then once they're really dry they kinda get faded again and look gray. Funnily my 1st frer at 9dpo was pretty much blank white but as it dried the line indent became really visible like I haven't seen before, but I still thought it was an evap. Then I got a stronger line the next day. So it's weird lol. Hope you get a darker one tomorrow! My ic's are taking much longer to darken up than the frer's are.
> 
> AFM, I did another set of tests today and they were a bit darker but the digi still was negative. Had to go buy more lol, hoping for tomorrow so I can thoroughly convince dh because he is doubting whether it's really positive since the lines aren't super dark yet haha...Who, me? Imagining lines and always thinking I'm pregnant? Nahh.. hahaha ;-)

My digi said negative too, took it apart and it's a very clear bfp, not DARK but definitely a bfp. So will wait a couple more days to use the 2nd one. Stupid insensitive digis! My FR is very much a positive, so not worried I know it's the digi being stupid

So ladies don't trust digis! If these FR aren't positive then I'm nuts, haha :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9757 (Large).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## SilasLove

I'm hoping some of the luck on this thread rubs off on me! Only 9 days in to March & so many bfps! Exciting!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Man I was experiencing constitution like crazy and now I'm gosh darn experiencing the other end of the spectrum. This is a darn well weird cycle for sure!!!


----------



## kakae

Poas just for fun with an ic, bfn of course...lucky I have lots lol


----------



## lutz720

What a lucky thread! I hope l am not too late to join. Congratulations to all the ladies who got thier BFP! Exciting moments here! I am 9dpo as of today.planning to test @10dpo on Wednesday..no major symptoms apart from tingly nipples,mild cramps and around my pelvic area feels abit sore. Gdluck eveyone


----------



## xxemmyxx

lomelindi17 said:


> xxemmyxx My ic's are still really light, they get more visible as it dries but then once they're really dry they kinda get faded again and look gray. Funnily my 1st frer at 9dpo was pretty much blank white but as it dried the line indent became really visible like I haven't seen before, but I still thought it was an evap. Then I got a stronger line the next day. So it's weird lol. Hope you get a darker one tomorrow! My ic's are taking much longer to darken up than the frer's are.
> 
> AFM, I did another set of tests today and they were a bit darker but the digi still was negative. Had to go buy more lol, hoping for tomorrow so I can thoroughly convince dh because he is doubting whether it's really positive since the lines aren't super dark yet haha...Who, me? Imagining lines and always thinking I'm pregnant? Nahh.. hahaha ;-)

Thanks for replying. I'm 9dpo today and did another ic and I can't see a line and I don't know if I can see a white line there, if I can it's cus I have twisted and turned the test in all directions and in all different lights lol I think I'm trying too hard to see something. So it's a bfn. But I know I am still very early.


----------



## xxemmyxx

DHBH0930 said:


> lomelindi17 said:
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx My ic's are still really light, they get more visible as it dries but then once they're really dry they kinda get faded again and look gray. Funnily my 1st frer at 9dpo was pretty much blank white but as it dried the line indent became really visible like I haven't seen before, but I still thought it was an evap. Then I got a stronger line the next day. So it's weird lol. Hope you get a darker one tomorrow! My ic's are taking much longer to darken up than the frer's are.
> 
> AFM, I did another set of tests today and they were a bit darker but the digi still was negative. Had to go buy more lol, hoping for tomorrow so I can thoroughly convince dh because he is doubting whether it's really positive since the lines aren't super dark yet haha...Who, me? Imagining lines and always thinking I'm pregnant? Nahh.. hahaha ;-)
> 
> My digi said negative too, took it apart and it's a very clear bfp, not DARK but definitely a bfp. So will wait a couple more days to use the 2nd one. Stupid insensitive digis! My FR is very much a positive, so not worried I know it's the digi being stupid
> 
> So ladies don't trust digis! If these FR aren't positive then I'm nuts, haha :haha:Click to expand...

Haha those are defo positive!! Digi's are not as sensitive, they are just for fun to see the words pregnant!


----------



## KimmyB13

This mornings test do you ladies think it's good progression? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FabPop

Lovely & clear Kimmy! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lilllian

DHBH0930 said:


> lomelindi17 said:
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx My ic's are still really light, they get more visible as it dries but then once they're really dry they kinda get faded again and look gray. Funnily my 1st frer at 9dpo was pretty much blank white but as it dried the line indent became really visible like I haven't seen before, but I still thought it was an evap. Then I got a stronger line the next day. So it's weird lol. Hope you get a darker one tomorrow! My ic's are taking much longer to darken up than the frer's are.
> 
> AFM, I did another set of tests today and they were a bit darker but the digi still was negative. Had to go buy more lol, hoping for tomorrow so I can thoroughly convince dh because he is doubting whether it's really positive since the lines aren't super dark yet haha...Who, me? Imagining lines and always thinking I'm pregnant? Nahh.. hahaha ;-)
> 
> My digi said negative too, took it apart and it's a very clear bfp, not DARK but definitely a bfp. So will wait a couple more days to use the 2nd one. Stupid insensitive digis! My FR is very much a positive, so not worried I know it's the digi being stupid
> 
> So ladies don't trust digis! If these FR aren't positive then I'm nuts, haha :haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow- Congratulations DHB! Those are super lines and so early! :happydance:

I am so excited to be back in the TWW (any day now) and hopfully will not be far behind you! 

h&h 9 months to you!! :hugs:

Kimmy, your line is super dark too- congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Emiloo

13 BFPs!!!!! Congratulations to all the new BFPers!! I really hope this March Luckiness rubs off on me!! 

Sooo much EWCM today, O is just around the corner!! Determined to BD despite feeling horrible (I have a cold!!)


----------



## MissMcCoy

Periods due today according to all my fertility apps. 

Due Friday according to my old p tracker. 

Negative test this am. Should be... 13 days po

Feeling crampy.... sure af is on the way.


----------



## KozmikKitten

emiloo - looks like we are close in cycles. I am cd14 today and should O in a day or two. =) Cant wait to be in the 2ww with everyone else! And I have a cold too! Yuck!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Great line, Kimmy! Congrats!

2dpo here. Waiting for implantation I suppose lol not much going on


----------



## Sweetmama26

I have a feeling I'm out. My temp went from 37.22, 37.30 all the way down to 37.09 not a super big leap and still well above cover I just don't have a good feeling about it


----------



## Ckelly79

Babydust to all u ladies x


----------



## mrs n

Cd17,no peak yet,getting fed up of waiting now &#128542; hoping it shows this month x


----------



## BananaBabs

I'd like to join in if I can, I'm inspired by all the BFPs. I'm cd21, going to try and hold out till the 18th, af due then. Not sure when I ovulated, but I'm guessing I'm 7dpo.

Symptoms so far(prob all in my head!)
- Achey pubs
- Mild cramping 

That's all but still keeping my fingers crossed. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## BananaBabs

*Achey pubis/pubic bone, not pubs!!


----------



## LynAnne

That's me in the TWW now (2dpo) after my chemical pregnancy last month. I'm not sure if we managed to catch it this month but I'd be testing around the 21st if AF doesn't show and keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean.


----------



## aley28

borr.dg - I hope you managed to catch the egg, despite not feeling well! Remember it only takes 1 :winkwink: :dust:

DHBH, your FRERs are beautifully positive!!! Impressive for 9/10 DPO!

SilasLove, I hope the luck rubs off on you!! :dust: I hope we didn't use it all up in the first week of the month :shock:

:wave: Welcome lutz!!! Good luck tomorrow! :dust:

xxemmyxx, still super early!! FX'd for a line tomorrow :dust:

That's a great BFP, Kimmy!! :yipee:

MissMcCoy, I'll still keep my fingers crossed that AF stays away! :hugs:

:dust: to Emiloo, Lilllian, and KozmikKitten -- catch those eggs, girls!!! :dust:

TeacherLyn, the first few days after O are so dull, aren't they? :haha: FX'd for implantation!!

Sweetmama, I hope AF stays away! :hugs:

mrs n, I hope you get your peak soon! :dust:

:wave: Welcome BananaBabs!! Those are promising symptoms so far, I hope they lead to your BFP! :dust:


----------



## aley28

LynAnne, I hope you get a sticky bean this month!! :hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

LynAnne, exactly same as me! Although I doubt I will be able to wait all the way until the 21st. I'm already poking my boobs hoping they are sore lol they aren't btw. :)


----------



## LynAnne

TeacherLynn - :haha: Snap! I'm trying to ignore any symptoms this TWW! I drove myself crazy last month and tested two days early, got my BFP but it didn't stick. This time I'm REALLY going to try to wait until the 21st. It's going to be tough.

Aley28 - Thank you! So do I.


----------



## Niksmommy

LynAnne said:


> That's me in the TWW now (2dpo) after my chemical pregnancy last month. I'm not sure if we managed to catch it this month but I'd be testing around the 21st if AF doesn't show and keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

I am 2-3 DPO also and plan to test on the 21st. Hope we both get our :bfp: !!


----------



## Emiloo

KozmikKitten said:


> emiloo - looks like we are close in cycles. I am cd14 today and should O in a day or two. =) Cant wait to be in the 2ww with everyone else! And I have a cold too! Yuck!

Ooh looks like we could be TWW buddies!! :D its horrible having a cold, so hard to feel up for BD when you feel like this!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm sad to say that my BFP turned into an :angel:

Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh no scooby, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, Scooby, I'm so sorry....:hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm so sorry to hear that scooby! :( Take good care of yourself!


----------



## coucou11

So so sorry Scooby :hugs:


----------



## Emiloo

Im sorry your bean didn't stick, Scooby :hugs:


----------



## FabPop

Soo sorry Scooby x


----------



## SilasLove

Very sorry Scooby! :hugs: 

I'm CD8, so just waiting around to O. I swear my brain is TTC-obsessed to an unnatural level.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry scooby! :(


----------



## meek0104

Oh no Scooby. So sorry to hear that!


----------



## Bajayby

Wow, this is fantastic - I miss ac ouple of days on the thread and I come back to more BFPs.

Huge congrats to all.

So sorry to anyone that the witch got, I hope that next cycle brings your BFP.

GL to all who are left to test:dust:


----------



## MissMcCoy

So sorry Scooby


----------



## MissMcCoy

Still negative tests ... still no period. 
Was cramping today.... 

Ahhhh


----------



## aley28

TeacherLyn, if you keep poking your boobs, they might get sore! :haha:

Emiloo, I hope your cold gets better, enough so that you can get the swimmers to the egg without feeling like dying!! I've got a head cold now (at least, I think I do. It could just be hay fever), and its hard to feel like doing ANYTHING when you feel stuffy and cough-y, and yucky!! Let alone sex. :sick:

Scooby, I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I hope you are doing OK! :hugs:

SilasLove, my brain was TTC-obsessed too. I think the only relief for it is a BFP, but even then you just switch to pregnancy obsessed/worried!!! :wacko:

MissMcCoy, that sounds like its getting to the frustrating stage, where you just want to know one way or the other! I hope you get your answer very soon :hugs:


AFM, if y'all don't mind -- my nausea has turned into dry heaving over the toilet several times a day, I'm crying over everything, I'm exhausted, my appetite is still dead, and I'm so bloated that I am already finding it hard to find shirts that fit right (thankfully I only wear skirts, so those are stretchy enough not to be a problem LOL)
But I also just feel overwhelmingly thankful for these symptoms of feeling totally blob-like and I feel very optimistic overall about the pregnancy. :cloud9:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Still cramping on and off. No af but I do have some extremely light brown streaks in my cm. I am moody,emotional,tired all the time, and nauseous. Just wish the witch would come so I can move onto next cycle.


----------



## BananaBabs

Nice to hear aley, wishing the dry heaves on all of us too!


----------



## Petal1

I'll be testing 19th march. Cycle #4!! Xx


----------



## aley28

Emillie, I hope those are pregnancy symptoms for you! :hugs: The nausea especially sounds promising!

BananaBabs, I wish super strong morning sickness on everybody in this thread!! As terrible as that sounds :haha: And as horrible as it is to deal with every day, its reassuring and comforting, too. Oy. Now hang on, I can feel myself getting ready to cry :rofl: I feel like a nutcase.

:wave: Hey Petal1! I hope this cycle is the lucky one for you!!


----------



## amyamyamy

So sorry scooby:hugs:

Congrats to all who have tested positive, I feel like every time I login there's more!:happydance:

Still testing negative over here, symptoms have pretty much disappeared except for some nausea... praying the witch stays away!


----------



## TeacherLynn

I better stop poking then because I'll really think this is it if they get sore. :haha:

Silas, I feel the same way. I try and not to think about it, but unless I have something forcing my brain in another direction I can't help thinking about the possibility that this could be it. TTC is torture and quite a blast at the same time.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry for your loss Scooby :( big hugs


----------



## kakae

So sorry scooby :(


----------



## faith2015

Scooby i am so sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## Sunn

Hello I am hoping to join your thread, I will be testing hopefully on 3/21 : )


----------



## coucou11

Argh I caved and tested this evening, BFN at 12dpo on an IC. I'm giving myself tomorrow morning (I'll use an IC and an FRER) and then calling it. Sigh.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I tested again it is 18 days after insemination and still bfn. So I assume my cramping is the witch coming.


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry scooby x


----------



## mrs n

So sorry scooby, :hugs:


----------



## FabPop

Cocou in my last pregnancy I tested from 7dpo & didn't get a bfp til 13dpo, some ladies r even later so u still have time xx 

I'm 3dpo & symptom spotting already! Tender boobs this morning! ;-)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm 10dpo today tested bfn. I feel like I'm out even though I know it's early. My cramping has stopped but maybe that was implantation? Boobs are still a bit sore but not massively, it's more my nipples are really sensitive! Apart from that I feel normal.


----------



## ttcin2012

Hello I am hoping to join this thread ... 10 dpo and testing only on 14 dpo (sunday) .. Terrified of a bfn. 

Scooby - hugs, so sorry...


----------



## KimmyB13

So finally did the digi test and can now accept a little more that this is real!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrsverhey

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm sad to say that my BFP turned into an :angel:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!

Scooby I am so sorry you are in my thoughts and prayers hugs love. :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

A little update on me, I got the highest LH smiley face last night. The SMEP says to BD :sex: 3 days in a row, skip a day and then BD again. So, so far DH and I have had :sex: 7th, 8th, 9th and last night. We will continue tonight, Thursday & Friday. If this :spermy: doesn't catch the eggie then I just might as well throw my hands up!! :rofl:

I just don't see why we should even take a break :haha: or for that matter BD on Saturday, but knowing myself I will want to :haha: If I got my highest LH last night isn't it true that the O will happen 24-72 hours? If so whats the point for Saturday??


----------



## KrissyB

Faith - An egg can be fertilized up to 24 hours after ovulation. So if you O Friday, you could theoretically still fertilize the egg on Saturday. One thing to keep in mind is the more BD does not always equal more chances. If there are any sperm count issues, BDing every day will decrease your chances. That's part of why the SMEP includes a day off.


----------



## Lost7

I'm going to cautiously join, if you don't mind? I miscarried 2nd March. Tests are still faint, but I have all the symptoms I am gearing up to ovulate. I've spoken to other friends because I thought, how can I ovulate with HCG still in my system, one friend thinks it isn't possible and another lady who has actually suffered loss has two rainbow babies after she's ovulated after miscarriage with HCG in her system - if that makes sense.

So, just in case I do ovulate - I'm going to cautiously join you girls, if you don't mind?:hugs:


----------



## faith2015

KrissyB said:


> Faith - An egg can be fertilized up to 24 hours after ovulation. So if you O Friday, you could theoretically still fertilize the egg on Saturday. One thing to keep in mind is the more BD does not always equal more chances. If there are any sperm count issues, BDing every day will decrease your chances. That's part of why the SMEP includes a day off.

That's good to know! DH hasn't went through any time of testing so we don't know if that is an issue. If I dont get the :bfp: this cycle he is going to go get them :spermy: tested and then my OB is going to start testing other issues on myself.


----------



## ksybr10

Hi everyone. Do you guys mind if I join?

Currently testing around or on 03/23. Have a little feeling that this is my month, fingers crossed!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Fingers crossed lost and faith. 


AFM:
Still no positive test, still no period. Creamy CM and cervix seems to be high and softish... 
I could scream at this point I just want to know one way or another.


----------



## lomelindi17

MissMcCoy said:


> Fingers crossed lost and faith.
> 
> 
> AFM:
> Still no positive test, still no period. Creamy CM and cervix seems to be high and softish...
> I could scream at this point I just want to know one way or another.

Ahh sorry MissMcCoy, that must be so annoying! Are you sure of your O date? Have you tried a frer or just ic's? <3


----------



## coucou11

Hi all - BFN this am on an IC and FRER, 13dpo. I'm calling it, will stop progesterone and let nature take its course. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test and H&H nine months to our BFPs!!

I am taking the next month off (at least, maybe more) so maybe I'll see some of you back here in the summer (but I hope not!)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## KrissyB

Cou - Implantation can occur as late as 12 dpo. So you are not necessarily out even at 13 dpo. Did your doctor tell you how long to take the progesterone for? I know for me I have to take it until either AF shows or at 15 dpo I go in for a blood test. And in my case AF has always shown ~14 dpo despite the progesterone (I have 9 day LP without the progesterone) with spotting a day or two before.


----------



## MissMcCoy

I was using frer in the beginning when I was testing.

I had LH spikes on Feb 24th and 25th. I assumed I O'd on the 25th. That was the last time we bd'd until the 6th of this month. 
Hope I didn't O late after that and miss everything. 

The other thing all my fertility apps say that my Period should have started on the 10th. While My old trusty Ptracker says it isn't due until the 13th... Counting back for my typical 13 day lutal phase I would have O'd on Friday the 27th 48hrs after last bd'ing
If that's the case I suppose for sure results will be here on Friday.


----------



## lomelindi17

Hmm I hope you get an answer soon. Even if you did O on the 27th you could still have caught the eggie, I hope so!! xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone! Welcome to the new ladies! 

I am 6DPO and I have been crampy all day yesterday and today as well, hopefully a good sign! 

Who's due to test these days? I want to see more BFPs! :)


----------



## MissMcCoy

I had a huge dip in my bbt on the 3rd and 4th which would have been 6-8 days after the LH surge with cramping on the 4th. If that was implantation id have a positive by now.... 
Such a weird cycle. I thought things were back to normal after being late 5 days in December....

I only seem to have cramping in the morning the past two days. 

It sucks only time can tell... I just want a little peep door to see everything that's going on. haha


----------



## amyamyamy

11 dpo no more symptoms for me, still testing BFN, feeling lik I may be out. AF due Saturday. still early though... Thanks for the pic kimmy and congrats to all those have tested positive!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Im CD 30 today. 

My cycles are usually 28 days. However December was 33 days, January was 32 days and February was back to 28 days.


----------



## ttcin2012

coucou - I am on progesterone too and 10 dpo today. Will be testing only 14 dpo and maybe getting a blood test on 15 dpo before stopping progesterone. All this, in spite of having a 15 day LP!

I think Krissy is right ... do you really want to stop progesterone on 13 dpo? I would suggest atleast a HPT on 15 dpo before stopping. Also how long is your LP usually?


----------



## aley28

Welcome Sunn, ttcin2012, Lost7, ksybr10!! Good luck this cycle! :dust:

coucou, I'm hoping you're just working up towards a BFP yet! :winkwink: Though I understand the need for a break after its been so long. :hugs:

Emillie, sorry for another BFN! :hugs:

xxemmyxx, its still early - loads of time for a BFP to appear :flower: 

Definitely pregnant, Kimmy!! :yipee:

I hope you catch that egg, faith!! Looks like you've got it covered!! :dust:

:wave: Sorry for your loss, Lost7 :hugs: I hope you get a super sticky BFP this next cycle! After my miscarriage, I ovulated 16 days later (which must have been about the 'normal' CD for me to ovulate at the time :thumbup:) and then got pregnant with that ovulation and now that little guy is 3 years old! So I hope similar happens for you. :hugs:

I hope you get your answer one way or the other soon, MissMcCoy!!! :hugs: I'm frustrated for you at this point!

borr.dg.baby - I think the cramping is a good sign!! FX'd! :dust:

amyamyamy, there's loads of time yet for a BFP to show up! FX'd :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Can I join? I'm supposed to test March 18th, haven't been on the boards in a while due to moving and getting settled :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome NavyLadybug! I am also 6DPO, and it seems our children are super close in age too :)


----------



## aley28

:wave: Of course you can join, NavyLadyBug!! Good luck this cycle! Any promising symptoms yet?! :dust:


----------



## NavyLadybug

aley28 said:


> :wave: Of course you can join, NavyLadyBug!! Good luck this cycle! Any promising symptoms yet?! :dust:

Thank you! I'm only 7dpo (I tested at 4dpo, yes I am that bad at poas hahaha) and I've been having headaches, extreme fatigue and tender breasts, but I have PCOS and I'm on Metformin so those are common symptoms anyway. I did have super vivid dreams earlier this week but I don't put much stock into that symptom haha DH and I :sex: 4 days before and 3 days after Oing so HOPEFULLY it sticks. 

I did have a chemical pregnancy in Feb, I was pretty upset over that. I'm really hoping I can get it this month cause AF is due the day after St Patricks (how awesome would it be to get a :bfp: on the "Lucky" day of the year?!) and DHs bday is the 24th and I want to surprise him :)


----------



## KatieMK

I finally got my +OPK this morning! Aley, can you put me down for testing March 27?


----------



## TeacherLynn

3dpo here and even poking my boobs hasn't made them sore yet lol looking forward to possible implant days this weekend. My cm hasn't stopped since ovulation which is a good sign from what I understand. :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Off topic, but Lynn, you got married on my Bday! LOL


----------



## accorn

I'm testing on the 12th or 13th, can't decide if I can wait yet!


----------



## NavyLadybug

accorn said:


> I'm testing on the 12th or 13th, can't decide if I can wait yet!

I would have tested a dozen times if I was in your shoes, I'm soooo impatient haha


----------



## TeacherLynn

Woohoo, go July 3rd! :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

borr.dg.baby said:


> Welcome NavyLadybug! I am also 6DPO, and it seems our children are super close in age too :)


My son was born 36w0d via Emergency CS on July 2nd, his due date was July 23rd :) Your little girls bday is my SIL bday haha


----------



## ColbysMommy

Hello! (My first post ever so bare with me) 
I'm gonna be testing on the 19th! First month trying. So excited and nervous.


----------



## enmaree

So, I was going to wait to miss my period before testing, but I couldn't! I'm too impatient, especially when there's a test sitting in my bathroom drawer, calling my name.

Of course, I take the test, and I'm not sure if it's a faint positive or not. Go get a frer, and same thing. :wacko:

I'm 10dpo today, so early enough. Darn, now I have this on my mind, and I have a big essay to write, and homework to do and I don't have time for this nonsense! 

Attaching pics of the two tests, because it's so much fun trying to decide if these things are positive or not :haha: Both were taken at about 3-5 mins with fmu.

No real symptoms, other than sore boobs, very tired (napping every day, multiple times a day), and have been crying at weird things. I teared up yesterday at the community center, because the lady said I had to pay a $5 drop-in fee, since my membership had not gone through yet. LOL! Oh, and I've been having vivid dreams. Had a dream yesterday that a bear chased and attacked my son and me. I usually never remember my dreams or have such vivid ones.

In other news about my health, no chest x-ray appointment set up, so I still don't know what's going on with the tuberculosis results.
 



Attached Files:







031115.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 31









0311151.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## NavyLadybug

ColbysMommy said:


> Hello! (My first post ever so bare with me)
> I'm gonna be testing on the 19th! First month trying. So excited and nervous.

Lemme just take a minute to introduce ColbysMommy, she's my long distance best friend (She in NH, I in VA) and we are synced up, her cycle only one day longer than mine! She's very sweet but extremely shy! Once she gets to know everyone and talk around the boards she'll open up a bit :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

enmaree said:


> So, I was going to wait to miss my period before testing, but I couldn't! I'm too impatient, especially when there's a test sitting in my bathroom drawer, calling my name.
> 
> Of course, I take the test, and I'm not sure if it's a faint positive or not. Go get a frer, and same thing. :wacko:
> 
> I'm 10dpo today, so early enough. Darn, now I have this on my mind, and I have a big essay to write, and homework to do and I don't have time for this nonsense!
> 
> Attaching pics of the two tests, because it's so much fun trying to decide if these things are positive or not :haha: Both were taken at about 3-5 mins with fmu.
> 
> No real symptoms, other than sore boobs, very tired (napping every day, multiple times a day), and have been crying at weird things. I teared up yesterday at the community center, because the lady said I had to pay a $5 drop-in fee, since my membership had not gone through yet. LOL! Oh, and I've been having vivid dreams. Had a dream yesterday that a bear chased and attacked my son and me. I usually never remember my dreams or have such vivid ones.
> 
> In other news about my health, no chest x-ray appointment set up, so I still don't know what's going on with the tuberculosis results.

I don't think I see a line, but it's still early! You're not out til :witch: finds you! Fingers crossed for your :bfp:!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ColbysMommy said:


> Hello! (My first post ever so bare with me)
> I'm gonna be testing on the 19th! First month trying. So excited and nervous.

Welcome!! :hi:



NavyLadybug said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome NavyLadybug! I am also 6DPO, and it seems our children are super close in age too :)
> 
> 
> My son was born 36w0d via Emergency CS on July 2nd, his due date was July 23rd :) Your little girls bday is my SIL bday hahaClick to expand...

I was due August 3rd but my daughter was born a little early too :) 



enmaree I think I see something on the FRER!


----------



## coucou11

KrissyB said:


> Cou - Implantation can occur as late as 12 dpo. So you are not necessarily out even at 13 dpo. Did your doctor tell you how long to take the progesterone for? I know for me I have to take it until either AF shows or at 15 dpo I go in for a blood test. And in my case AF has always shown ~14 dpo despite the progesterone (I have 9 day LP without the progesterone) with spotting a day or two before.

Hmm, interesting. My doctor told me to take is two weeks after ovulation and then take a pregnancy test and if it is negative, then to stop taking it. This is my first time so I suppose I could call her and ask if I should keep on it a day or two more. Do you know if implantation can vary from cycle to cycle? My last BFP I implanted at 10dpo and got a fait but clear bfp at 13dpo, so I just assumed it would be pretty much the same. I also have a 9 day LP normally. But my doc seemed to think I would just never get my period without stopping the progesterone, ha! Maybe I will call her. Thank you!!


----------



## coucou11

ttcin2012 said:


> coucou - I am on progesterone too and 10 dpo today. Will be testing only 14 dpo and maybe getting a blood test on 15 dpo before stopping progesterone. All this, in spite of having a 15 day LP!
> 
> I think Krissy is right ... do you really want to stop progesterone on 13 dpo? I would suggest atleast a HPT on 15 dpo before stopping. Also how long is your LP usually?

Thanks! Normally my LP is 9 days. I just keep thinking, if it was going to be positive wouldn't something be showing up on the tests now, even just barely? It seems impossible to have stark negatives this late with any chance of a bfp. But, since we are taking next cycle (or few) off anyway, there's no need to get it started right away, so maybe I will just take one or two more days.


----------



## KrissyB

Cou - I've heard that some people never get a period on progesterone, and that's why my doc has me come in on 15 dpo if the :witch: hasn't shown. But there's still a chance I could be pregnant so they want to be 100% sure before taking me off the progesterone. As for the day of implantation - I could be wrong, but I'm fairly certain that can change from month to month.

FXed for you :dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

enmaree said:


> So, I was going to wait to miss my period before testing, but I couldn't! I'm too impatient, especially when there's a test sitting in my bathroom drawer, calling my name.
> 
> Of course, I take the test, and I'm not sure if it's a faint positive or not. Go get a frer, and same thing. :wacko:
> 
> I'm 10dpo today, so early enough. Darn, now I have this on my mind, and I have a big essay to write, and homework to do and I don't have time for this nonsense!
> 
> Attaching pics of the two tests, because it's so much fun trying to decide if these things are positive or not :haha: Both were taken at about 3-5 mins with fmu.
> 
> No real symptoms, other than sore boobs, very tired (napping every day, multiple times a day), and have been crying at weird things. I teared up yesterday at the community center, because the lady said I had to pay a $5 drop-in fee, since my membership had not gone through yet. LOL! Oh, and I've been having vivid dreams. Had a dream yesterday that a bear chased and attacked my son and me. I usually never remember my dreams or have such vivid ones.
> 
> In other news about my health, no chest x-ray appointment set up, so I still don't know what's going on with the tuberculosis results.


I think I see a squinter on the frer! Wait a day or so and do another!


----------



## Lilllian

enmaree said:


> So, I was going to wait to miss my period before testing, but I couldn't! I'm too impatient, especially when there's a test sitting in my bathroom drawer, calling my name.
> 
> Of course, I take the test, and I'm not sure if it's a faint positive or not. Go get a frer, and same thing. :wacko:
> 
> I'm 10dpo today, so early enough. Darn, now I have this on my mind, and I have a big essay to write, and homework to do and I don't have time for this nonsense!
> 
> Attaching pics of the two tests, because it's so much fun trying to decide if these things are positive or not :haha: Both were taken at about 3-5 mins with fmu.
> 
> No real symptoms, other than sore boobs, very tired (napping every day, multiple times a day), and have been crying at weird things. I teared up yesterday at the community center, because the lady said I had to pay a $5 drop-in fee, since my membership had not gone through yet. LOL! Oh, and I've been having vivid dreams. Had a dream yesterday that a bear chased and attacked my son and me. I usually never remember my dreams or have such vivid ones.
> 
> In other news about my health, no chest x-ray appointment set up, so I still don't know what's going on with the tuberculosis results.

I def see something on the frer!! good luck!!


----------



## trea0025

Is it too late to join? I test on Friday the 13th :)


----------



## enmaree

Tested with smu, because why not! 

So, here's fmu and smu to compare :) 

This is me, procrastinating on working on my essay.
 



Attached Files:







fmu.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 13









smu.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## aley28

NavyLadyBug - seems like there should be some EXTRA luck for testing right around St Patty's! :winkwink: I got my BFP the day before my birthday -- best birthday gift ever :cloud9:

KatieMK, yay for the +OPK! :happydance: Bring on the 2ww! :dust:

TeacherLyn, the CM seems like a good sign! FX'd!

Welcome accorn!! Test on the 12th :rofl: :winkwink: Good luck!!! :dust:

Welcome ColbysMommy!! :wave: Gotcha down, good luck this cycle!! :happydance: :dust:

coucou, taking the progesterone for an extra day or two seems like the better option to me... just in case :wacko:

Welcome trea0025! Definitely not too late to join! Good luck!! :dust:

enmaree, I feel like I see something on the SMU test?! Eek!! 
I hope they can get the TB stuff moving along!! :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm 10dpo and been testing bfn since 7dpo and this evening I had pink on the tissue when I wiped. Now I have cramps so I think AF is coming early :cry: now I'm really worried because 10 days isn't a long enough luteal phase is it?? 

I don't think it's implantation bleeding, I have never had that before and the cramps are strong now. I will update in the morning if it's AF. I am totally bummed, I'm only 10dpo this sucks!!


----------



## SilasLove

Do any of you use an ovulation app that ended up being very accurate? Just curious. 

I am CD9 here ... this is the "boring" part. :haha:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Enmaree - I also see a line! Test again tomorrow morning or the next day (if you can wait :haha:) and I bet the line will be stronger! :happydance:

Silas, I have been using the MyDays app to calculate my periods and it has only been wrong like once. This is the first month I actually paid attention to ovulation. The app said I would ovulate last Wed, but I ovulated on Sunday, so it was off. However, the friend that told me to use it got her BFP the first month of trying and all she did was BD the day after the app said she ovulated.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

emmy are you sure of when you ovulated? When my period is early it means I ovulated earlier, my obgyn told me the luteal phase isn't usually what changes in irregular periods but rather the day of ovulation, so maybe you Oved early and that's why your period (if it actually is your period) is early. Last month the same thing happened to me and I was so confused and when I went in for my scan to check for cysts they could see I was about to ovulate at CD10, so it's probably what happened the month before too.


----------



## Desiree1694

I tested this morning and tonight and of course bfn really feeling down 7 dpo I feel like it will never happen :-(


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies! I'm 5dpo today if I count my d&c as cd1. We decided to not prevent for a month and my body will decide when the right time is. I test Mar 23 and I'll be 3 days late by my normal cycle. I'm hoping for a miracle rainbow :) 

Crossing my fingers for a lucky thread filled with bfps


----------



## drjo718

Well I'm out. AF finally came at 17dpo (confirmed by multiple signs). Last month it came at 16dpo (confirmed by ultrasound). Femara seems to have made my lp longer.


----------



## KrissyB

Emmy - 10 dpo would be just on the cusp - but still normal. Are you sure you had your O day correctly (with both an OPK and temps)? Don't forget it's not AF until it's a full red flow, not just spotting.

Silas - I think most of the ovulation apps are only as accurate as the data you put in.

Drjo - Sorry you're out :hugs: but that's pretty nice about the LP! I needed progesterone to get mine longer.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

SilasLove said:


> Do any of you use an ovulation app that ended up being very accurate? Just curious.
> 
> I am CD9 here ... this is the "boring" part. :haha:

Glow is really accurate for me and easy to use.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Just used up my last dolleramma test. 
Another BFN


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so I am still testing negative.I am having some cramps. Cm is is extremely heavy this may be tmi but it is so heavy it is dripping out of me. It does have a little brown tint to it. But i don't know never has been this heavy before.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh had a huge dip this morning all the way to the coverline and fully expected AF at some point today. But no cramping, still experiencing breast soreness, nauseated, and very irritable. I'm just ready for this cycle to be over one way or another. Ugh.


----------



## MissMcCoy

That happens to me too Emilie. Ill go pee and theres just this hanging string! Hahaha so gross!

I feel ya Sweetmama! I feel ya!


----------



## MissMcCoy

I re calculated my numbers and updated my ticker. 

Gonna go get another frer tomorrow.


----------



## EElse

aley28 said:


> Welcome accorn!! Test on the 12th :rofl: :winkwink: Good luck!!! :dust:


Hahaha!! I totally agree with aley28, Accorn! Test on the 12th :haha: :rofl:

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :hugs:

Sorry to those the :witch: got!

Good luck to those still waiting to test and those having bfn's right now but testing today or tomorrow again!! :hugs:

AFM: 7 dpo, had a few symptoms up until now and this morning (it is 09:00 in South Africa) I'm having cramps so I'm hopeful. Will only be testing on the 17th though...

:dust: to all the hopefuls and H&H 9 months to those who got their :bfp:!!


----------



## kakae

Feck my math skills suck lol I've only started trying again so not religiously charting annnndddd I figured that my lmp was the 18/02 so figured af would be here 16/03.. but I forgot about only 28 days in February lol I hope I still timed it right!


----------



## mrs n

Aaaarrrrgggghhh I could kill my dh right now,we've had a row and aren't talking,it will blow over but right now I slept on the sofa last night and working the next 3 nights grrrrr then I get this FFS
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join? :) I'm still waiting for my first postpartum period after my daughter's birth nearly eight months ago, but a few days ago I had what I think was a positive ovulation test (though they've been sporadically really dark then faint a lot lately). If it was I'm 4dpo and going to test around March 20th when (if I ovulated) I'll be 12dpo. Really hoping for a BFP, but will settle for a period :) anything but this unending limbo land where my fertility seems to be on hiatus! After my son's birth my periods didn't return until I completely stopped breastfeeding him at 13 months. I'm still breastfeeding my daughter, but she's weaned onto solids now and feeds a lot less (especially at night) than my son did, so I'm hoping this means my periods will return quicker. We would really like to have our third and last baby sooner rather than later for a whole host of reasons.

I've not really felt anything out of the ordinary, except what felt like pre-menstrual cramping all day yesterday and severe dizziness the night before for a few hours. Hoping these are signs my body is starting to get back into cycles again. 

Congrats to all the BFPs - hope you have a really happy and healthy nine months - and baby dust to all those still waiting on a BFP!


----------



## KrissyB

So I know with Endo I get some weird cramping and symptoms - but has anyone ever had EXTREMELY severe cramping after sex? I've frequently experienced some discomfort during BD because of the endo, but this was the first time that I was completely fine until ~5 minutes after. Then I started feeling some cramps that got worse and worse to the point of nauseating pain. I finally fell asleep full of tylenol, clutching a head pad, and gritting my teeth.

Anyone had anything similar or have any idea what could cause that?


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ah shoot. Sorry Mrs n 
Hopefully things blow over and you guys can get down to business. I know how that can be. 


Gonna go buy more tests today. What if I collect fmu and save it till later? Does that work? Or does it need to be fresh? Haha. I dont see why not....
.


----------



## xxemmyxx

borr.dg.baby said:


> emmy are you sure of when you ovulated? When my period is early it means I ovulated earlier, my obgyn told me the luteal phase isn't usually what changes in irregular periods but rather the day of ovulation, so maybe you Oved early and that's why your period (if it actually is your period) is early. Last month the same thing happened to me and I was so confused and when I went in for my scan to check for cysts they could see I was about to ovulate at CD10, so it's probably what happened the month before too.

No I am sure I ovulated on cd26 I got a smiley face and this is my ovulation test. And I started AF yesterday evening on cd37. It is really dark brown though so I'm still not entirely sure it's AF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxemmyxx

KrissyB said:


> Emmy - 10 dpo would be just on the cusp - but still normal. Are you sure you had your O day correctly (with both an OPK and temps)? Don't forget it's not AF until it's a full red flow, not just spotting.
> 
> Silas - I think most of the ovulation apps are only as accurate as the data lyou put in.
> 
> Drjo - Sorry you're out :hugs: but that's pretty nice about the LP! I needed progesterone to get mine longer.

I used the clear blue ovulation tester that shows high and peak and I got my peak on cd26 and I backed it up with a standard ovulation test that was defo positive. I don't temp. But it's not completely red flow right now, it's brown. So maybe I will wait and see tomorrow.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> So I know with Endo I get some weird cramping and symptoms - but has anyone ever had EXTREMELY severe cramping after sex? I've frequently experienced some discomfort during BD because of the endo, but this was the first time that I was completely fine until ~5 minutes after. Then I started feeling some cramps that got worse and worse to the point of nauseating pain. I finally fell asleep full of tylenol, clutching a head pad, and gritting my teeth.
> 
> Anyone had anything similar or have any idea what could cause that?

I have had this exact pain. My doctor said it is a side effect of the endometriosis


----------



## KrissyB

EmilieBrianne said:


> I have had this exact pain. My doctor said it is a side effect of the endometriosis

Yeah...... I was afraid of that. Do you know if endo pains getting worse mean that the endo itself is getting worse? What worries me the most is that it seems to be focused on the right more than usual (the left is where I have the two endometriomas)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aww, sorry your in pain Krissy, hope you feel better! :hugs:



I'm getting super anxious cause I'm now 8dpo which is (from what I've seen usually) the VERY beginning of when ladies start getting :bfp: so I've been pacing around the house willing the days to jump to Sat/Sun when I'll be 10/11dpo and can use FRERs with a fair amount of accuracy! I was impatient today and took one with a cheapy (Wondfo) but of course it was a :bfn:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies!
So sorry for those the witch has visited! That is so frustrating!

Good luck to those testing this week!

I'm 1dpo and finally in the 2ww! Do you all bd on the day after ovulation? I am pretty sure I O'd over night, based on OPK's. Should we give it one more go tonight? (We have bd the last 4 consecutive nights)


----------



## NavyLadybug

KozmikKitten said:


> Morning ladies!
> So sorry for those the witch has visited! That is so frustrating!
> 
> Good luck to those testing this week!
> 
> I'm 1dpo and finally in the 2ww! Do you all bd on the day after ovulation? I am pretty sure I O'd over night, based on OPK's. Should we give it one more go tonight? (We have bd the last 4 consecutive nights)

Ideally you want to BD within 12 hours of Oing, either before or after, but if you've BD'd the past 4 days you might be safe, of course extra fun never hurt anyone ;) LOL DH and I BD 4 days before, the day of and 3 days after haha


----------



## KozmikKitten

We are a bd 1-2x/wk couple so this 4 days straight (5 if we do it tonight!) is hard to keep up with! I think we are both tired. Haha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

DH and I are usually about the same, but once O day gets close we turn up the heat and GO GO GO! Hahaha (I've caught him sneaking 5 hour energies beforehand once haha)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome squirrel! It must be so hard to track your cycle without AF! 



xxemmyxx said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> emmy are you sure of when you ovulated? When my period is early it means I ovulated earlier, my obgyn told me the luteal phase isn't usually what changes in irregular periods but rather the day of ovulation, so maybe you Oved early and that's why your period (if it actually is your period) is early. Last month the same thing happened to me and I was so confused and when I went in for my scan to check for cysts they could see I was about to ovulate at CD10, so it's probably what happened the month before too.
> 
> No I am sure I ovulated on cd26 I got a smiley face and this is my ovulation test. And I started AF yesterday evening on cd37. It is really dark brown though so I'm still not entirely sure it's AF.Click to expand...

That is so weird Emmy! are you planning on testing again? 



NavyLadybug said:


> Aww, sorry your in pain Krissy, hope you feel better! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting super anxious cause I'm now 8dpo which is (from what I've seen usually) the VERY beginning of when ladies start getting :bfp: so I've been pacing around the house willing the days to jump to Sat/Sun when I'll be 10/11dpo and can use FRERs with a fair amount of accuracy! I was impatient today and took one with a cheapy (Wondfo) but of course it was a :bfn:

Don't get discouraged! It's still super early!


----------



## ksybr10

I may be overthinking it but I've never felt this way and it may be that I have a major head cold as well.

I'm 3/4dpo and I have the worst cramps in my tummy that I've ever had. Feels as if AF is going to show but she isn't due for a while (03/23) unless I miscalculated and my OPK that I took 03/08 was wrong. Feels as if I should just curl into a ball and I have no appetite at all.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yeah, what's with the major colds going around? This stinks!! My hubby laughs cuz I don't want to take any meds due to the possibility of being prego...


----------



## ksybr10

I don't know everyone I talk to is either just getting over a cold or has a cold. I'm pretty bummed, but still a bit hopeful. Just wish these cramps would go away. :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

borr.dg.baby said:


> Welcome squirrel! It must be so hard to track your cycle without AF!
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> emmy are you sure of when you ovulated? When my period is early it means I ovulated earlier, my obgyn told me the luteal phase isn't usually what changes in irregular periods but rather the day of ovulation, so maybe you Oved early and that's why your period (if it actually is your period) is early. Last month the same thing happened to me and I was so confused and when I went in for my scan to check for cysts they could see I was about to ovulate at CD10, so it's probably what happened the month before too.
> 
> No I am sure I ovulated on cd26 I got a smiley face and this is my ovulation test. And I started AF yesterday evening on cd37. It is really dark brown though so I'm still not entirely sure it's AF.Click to expand...
> 
> That is so weird Emmy! are you planning on testing again?
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Aww, sorry your in pain Krissy, hope you feel better! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting super anxious cause I'm now 8dpo which is (from what I've seen usually) the VERY beginning of when ladies start getting :bfp: so I've been pacing around the house willing the days to jump to Sat/Sun when I'll be 10/11dpo and can use FRERs with a fair amount of accuracy! I was impatient today and took one with a cheapy (Wondfo) but of course it was a :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get discouraged! It's still super early!Click to expand...

I think I will see if it gets any heavier today, usually it would be full flow by now. If it's not I am will test in the morning.


----------



## aley28

Too many pages for me to try to go through person by person (sorry! I did read through it all though, promise!) ... Just checking in this morning!! :wave:

emmy, I hope you're just getting heavy IB or something! :flower:

ksybr, I had lots of cramping starting like 4 or 5 DPO I think it was?? FX'd it means something good for you!! :dust:

Anybody have any tests for us to stare at?? :haha: I want to put more BFPs on the front page! :winkwink:


----------



## Mom2sam

Wowzers so many bfp since i last checked! congrats to all the bfp wishing you all a h&h 9 months. 

Aley congrats you've worked so hard on the feb/March threads & so happy you got your bfp after the late ov :happydance: big thankyou for being such a support to everyone on here 

Sorry to the ones who the witch got but fx for next cycle 

Cd12 for me so still waiting for a positive opk another 4/5 days for me yet. Started temping this cycle so be good to see when i actually ovulate. 

Hope bfp for the rest of us still waiting to test


----------



## ksybr10

I hope it's a good sign. TMI, but I have also noticed that my nips that are usually inverted slightly are very perky the last two days. hmm.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been having some super light cramps (literally like twinges at most) that I'm hoping are late(ish) implantation cramps. I even took an O test to see if I was off or some weird thing, but nope, negative. No color when wiping or cm, but I rarely have much cm at all, even during O day. So it could just be my body being weird.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Off topic, but I just noticed that I was the first to comment on pg 100 and my last comment was #1000 LOL It's the little things in life haha


----------



## Desiree1694

I am 8dpo and had another negative test and really feeling down I feel that everyone else gets positives early that I just feel like I'm out already....


----------



## Bajayby

So sorry to read your post Scooby. I hope that you are OK.:hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Desiree1694 said:


> I am 8dpo and had another negative test and really feeling down I feel that everyone else gets positives early that I just feel like I'm out already....

Don't feel like that! That's why they tell us not to test so early :haha: I got bfn's 8 & 9 dpo and a light bfp on 10 dpo. Another lady recently was bfn all the way until 13 dpo, so hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## AngelOb

Don't count yourself out yet Desiree everyone's levels rise differently. Not out until AF shows up


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies I told myself I wasn't going to test early but of course here I am doing exactly that I think maybe I'll TRY to wait until sunday


----------



## NavyLadybug

Desiree1694 said:


> I am 8dpo and had another negative test and really feeling down I feel that everyone else gets positives early that I just feel like I'm out already....


I feel the same, I'm 8dpo and still getting :bfn: but I have 6 more days til AF is supposed to show so I still have time, chin up! :) :hugs:


----------



## Desiree1694

Thanks I also have 6 more days so trying to keep myself thinking positive!!


----------



## lesh07

I know how you feel desiree....I am on 2 years and still getting bfn's at 10dpo. I pray we both get our bfp's soon. Xx


----------



## aley28

Thank you, Mom2sam! I hope you O soon and get yourself a nice dark BFP! :hugs:

ksybr, my nips have been "standing at attention" since my BFP. Def a good sign! (Although bothersome... :blush: :rofl:)

NavyLadyBug, 8DPO is in the very normal range for implantation :winkwink: FX'd!

Desiree, the average implantation day is 9DPO, so a BFN at 8DPO doesn't necessarily mean anything. To get a BFP at 8DPO you'd need to implant at like 5 or 6DPO, which is not as common! Step away from the tests for a few days :hugs: I'm sorry the BFNs are getting you down! Its still very very early though :hugs:


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

Congrats to all who got BFPs:thumbup:

Sorry to those who AF got :hugs:

GL to all who are left to test - this is quite a lucky thread with 13 BFPs and it's only 12 days in.:happydance:

AFM, I am 9dpiui today and did a test this morning. It was a BFN!! :cry: I'm so upset by it. This is my third IUI and I have been really hopeful for this cycle as things have been feeling different this time.

I do know that it's still possible to get a BFP, but today's result has really deflated me!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

So my temp rose again today and now I'm even more confused blah


----------



## Desiree1694

Hubby hid my tests at my request until Sunday morning so fingers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## MissMcCoy

I tested on a 2hr hold witg a frer. 

Possible faint line going on here ahhh I could barf right now!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ah shoot. I opened it..... I guess that can cause big fat false positives


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Desiree don't feel out it's so early still!! And you have given me the best idea ever! I will totally ask DH to hide my tests tonight! :blush:

Bajayby don't feel defeated, it's far too early to even feel that way! Big hugs! 

MissMcCoy I have heard opening the tests can cause false positives, try again with a new test tomorrow! Can't wait to see results :)


----------



## meek0104

MissMcCoy, I didn't know opening the test could cause a false BFP, that might explain why I got myself all excited last cycle to see a faint line on a FRER!


----------



## danielle1984

If I'm right, I ovulated last weekend! I'll be testing March 19th!

Congrats to all bfps!!


----------



## jwac

Hi all! Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to everyone else!

I'll be testing the 20th if I can hold out! Lol


----------



## danielle1984

jwac said:


> Hi all! Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> I'll be testing the 20th if I can hold out! Lol

Good luck to you! :)
Hope you get a bfp.


----------



## NavyLadybug

danielle1984 said:


> jwac said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> I'll be testing the 20th if I can hold out! Lol
> 
> Good luck to you! :)
> Hope you get a bfp.Click to expand...

Your name is the same as my middle name and you son is just days older than mine, how weird! LOL


----------



## MissMcCoy

Yeah meek. I was looking it up like crazy. It was pink and everything.... :( 

And now my periods started. 
AF got me... 
At first I was holding out hope, it was brown and pink.... MAYBE IMPLANTATION!!! ....its getting darker... 
On to April showers... 

Best wishes for all the other testers this month. :)


----------



## ColbysMommy

So am I the only one that hates the crampy feeling All of them are the same, same cramps if you have to poop, same if your about to start your period, same if you may be pregnant. Like c'mon body I just wanna know what I gotta prepare for. What the heck


----------



## borr.dg.baby

MissMcCoy Sorry to hear! :(


----------



## ColbysMommy

MissMcCoy said:


> Yeah meek. I was looking it up like crazy. It was pink and everything.... :(
> 
> And now my periods started.
> AF got me...
> At first I was holding out hope, it was brown and pink.... MAYBE IMPLANTATION!!! ....its getting darker...
> On to April showers...
> 
> Best wishes for all the other testers this month. :)


Sorry to hear that. Best of luck next month!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ColbysMommy said:


> So am I the only one that hates the crampy feeling All of them are the same, same cramps if you have to poop, same if your about to start your period, same if you may be pregnant. Like c'mon body I just wanna know what I gotta prepare for. What the heck

:haha: definitely! There should be different cramps for everything! Wouldn't that make things so much easier? Haha


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww, I'm sorry MissMccoy, better luck next cycle!! :hugs:

ColbysMommy, very true, just give us a clear signal, these do not need to be confused!


----------



## ColbysMommy

borr.dg.baby said:


> ColbysMommy said:
> 
> 
> So am I the only one that hates the crampy feeling All of them are the same, same cramps if you have to poop, same if your about to start your period, same if you may be pregnant. Like c'mon body I just wanna know what I gotta prepare for. What the heck
> 
> :haha: definitely! There should be different cramps for everything! Wouldn't that make things so much easier? HahaClick to expand...

there definitely should be different cramps for each thing. Men have it so easy. They get cramps it's not guessing game for them. Lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have a small problem, I have no idea if I'm currently experiencing extreme Line Eye or if there really is a SUPER faint line, and if there is, if its even a :bfp: or just an Evap or Indent Line, I'll post a pic, lemme know your thoughts. No need to sugar coat, if you don't see anything, please tell me so I at least know I'm going crazy haha 

Its two tests, the smaller one with the pink handle is an LH test, I tried to put the test line on it where I thought I saw a line on the HcG, the wider, test.
 



Attached Files:







11047231_1068992703118015_2115596644_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## amyamyamy

I see something on the right one!


----------



## NavyLadybug

amyamyamy said:


> I see something on the right one!


Yeah that the LH test :/ I used it kinda as a comparison to where I thought I saw a line on the HcG


----------



## pradabooties

Congratulations on all the BFP's since I last checked this thread! 

I'm now 4 days away from when AF is due. For a couple of days there the nausea stopped so I thought maybe I actually was just sick but it came back full force yesterday :wacko: 

Still have flat white dots around my areolas, on and off headaches and my abdomen feels full and bloated - I put pressure on it yesterday while leaning over to put shoes on and it felt weirdly sensitive. Also have some hip and lower back discomfort. 

Testing on the 20th still! Will let you all know how things progress xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Has anyone ever experienced a line that came up right away then disappeared at the 5 minute mark then appear again after it dried.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Navy, I think I can see the beginnings of a line, but super faint. I will keep you in my prayers that it's your :bfp: and it gets darker and darker.

MissMcCoy - I'm sorry :witch: got you. I will pray that next month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Aww darn MissMcCoy I was so hopeful for us this month. UGH! 

Navy, I'm sorry I don't see anything but hopefully you do get a BFP this month :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a line that came up right away then disappeared at the 5 minute mark then appear again after it dried.

Usually when that happens its just where the urine passes over the ink and it sorta "highlights" the ink so to speak and then as it dries it goes back to the normal state of white if there's not enough HcG present


----------



## kakae

So not trying to get my hopes up (yeah right!!) but today's 9dpo and I had some pink cm when I wiped, fingers and toes crossed for IB!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh sounds promising Kakae! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## aley28

Bajayby, :hugs: Its still early! I hope you get a BFP in the next couple of days :hugs:

Sweetmama :wacko: I wish I knew what was going on with your cycle -- perhaps all the stress from your recent family losses?? :hugs: I hope you know one way or the other soon! :hugs:

Desiree, good deal! I hope Sunday brings you a nice beautiful BFP! :dust:

Danielle, Yay for ovulating! :happydance: I hope this 2ww is easy on ya! :dust:

jwac, good luck holding out! I never can... :haha: Its so hard and you feel like you JUST GOTTA KNOW! :blush:

Sorry AF gotcha MissMcCoy :hugs: I hope you catch it next month! :dust:

ColbysMomma - funny story (sorta). I was 7w4d along when I miscarried (back in 2011). I just had some light cramping, and we were driving home from a road trip. So for 2 hours I sat there trying to convince myself that the cramping was just because I needed to poop. :roll: Got home and miscarried... (this isn't the funny part, don't worry!)
In my next pregnancy, we went on another road trip at 7w4d (coincidence :haha:). On the way home from THAT drive, I again had cramping. I was mentally freaking out for two hours, because last time it didn't have a happy ending, y'know?! We FINALLY get home and...... I just had to poop. :rofl: :blush:
Can't tell the difference. :growlmad: Its a terrible design flaw, IMO! :haha:

NavyLadyBug, no sugar coating -- I DO feel like I see a very very faint line lined up with the OPK??? Eek!! DO MORE TESTS! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thanks Aley, I was thinking maybe that was it, I'm kind of sad if I'm not pregnant because I was really hoping that after 2 losses in my family I would have some good news, and we did everything so perfectly lined this month and everything, it's frustrating because it's been almost 8 months of this now.. I'm so frustrated, I just want to be pregnant.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced a line that came up right away then disappeared at the 5 minute mark then appear again after it dried.
> 
> Usually when that happens its just where the urine passes over the ink and it sorta "highlights" the ink so to speak and then as it dries it goes back to the normal state of white if there's not enough HcG presentClick to expand...

It was pink at first it was there for about 3-4 minutes and was gone by 5 minutes. It came back pink again still faint but pink after it dried. That is what is the weird to me. I have lines come up when the dye goes over them and then an indent when dries. But never this.


----------



## aley28

pradabooties - ooh, those sound like promising symptoms!! As far as I know, the white spots on aerolas is NOT a PMS sign, but I may be wrong?? FX'd!!

Emillie, I sorta had that on the last test I took. I knew it was going to be a positive... but I could see the line when the urine soaked over it, then it disappeared, then it reappeared a couple of minutes later (at some point while I was pulling my pants up/washing hands :haha:). :shrug: I don't know much about tests though. :wacko:

kakae, FX'd that's IB!!! :dust:


----------



## aley28

sweetmama :hugs: Hopefully its a baby and not stress causing the wacky chart!

Emillie, I think if its pink, its supposed to be a BFP?


----------



## pradabooties

aley28 said:


> pradabooties - ooh, those sound like promising symptoms!! As far as I know, the white spots on aerolas is NOT a PMS sign, but I may be wrong?? FX'd!!
> 
> Emillie, I sorta had that on the last test I took. I knew it was going to be a positive... but I could see the line when the urine soaked over it, then it disappeared, then it reappeared a couple of minutes later (at some point while I was pulling my pants up/washing hands :haha:). :shrug: I don't know much about tests though. :wacko:
> 
> kakae, FX'd that's IB!!! :dust:

Thanks for your reply Aley! I think I only noticed the spots because I've honestly never had them before so I was like what is happening?! lol. Although it was also my first month having ovulation spotting so perhaps its just an odd cycle! Thanks for your thoughts xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aley I plan to test again with a cheapie first thing tomorrow morning, I'll be 9dpo then so Fx'd! Sat, if still no line, oh who am I kidding, even if there is a line, I'm getting some FRERs and CB Digi's to use on Sat and Sun and so on until AF shows


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced a line that came up right away then disappeared at the 5 minute mark then appear again after it dried.
> 
> Usually when that happens its just where the urine passes over the ink and it sorta "highlights" the ink so to speak and then as it dries it goes back to the normal state of white if there's not enough HcG presentClick to expand...
> 
> It was pink at first it was there for about 3-4 minutes and was gone by 5 minutes. It came back pink again still faint but pink after it dried. That is what is the weird to me. I have lines come up when the dye goes over them and then an indent when dries. But never this.Click to expand...

Do you have a pic, Emilie? Its very common for a line to appear real dark when wet but then lighten as it dries and it still be a :bfp:! Fx'd for you!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced a line that came up right away then disappeared at the 5 minute mark then appear again after it dried.
> 
> Usually when that happens its just where the urine passes over the ink and it sorta "highlights" the ink so to speak and then as it dries it goes back to the normal state of white if there's not enough HcG presentClick to expand...
> 
> It was pink at first it was there for about 3-4 minutes and was gone by 5 minutes. It came back pink again still faint but pink after it dried. That is what is the weird to me. I have lines come up when the dye goes over them and then an indent when dries. But never this.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a pic, Emilie? Its very common for a line to appear real dark when wet but then lighten as it dries and it still be a :bfp:! Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

I will take a picture as soon as I remember where I put it. I just had it but I can't remember where I set it down at.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fx'd its a :bfp:!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I know it is blurry and dark but camera is dumb
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150312_223647.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 40


----------



## aley28

Blurry and dark - but I see a line Emillie! FX'd this is a super sticky bean for you! :hugs:

pradabooties, I'm hopeful for you!! :happydance:

NavyLadyBug, I hope to see a darker line tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Blurry and dark - but I see a line Emillie! FX'd this is a super sticky bean for you! :hugs:
> 
> pradabooties, I'm hopeful for you!! :happydance:
> 
> NavyLadyBug, I hope to see a darker line tomorrow! :happydance:

But is it an evap if it disappeared for a while?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I def think I see something! Hoping it sticks!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

If it disappeared and reappeared while still wet its most likely NOT an Evap :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I will take another in the morning. It it the same I will get an frer


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> I will take another in the morning. It it the same I will get an frer

Good plan! I'm so excited, for you and for me! Eeeee!!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Btw, whats your Dpo again?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I will take another in the morning. It it the same I will get an frer
> 
> Good plan! I'm so excited, for you and for me! Eeeee!!!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> Btw, whats your Dpo again?Click to expand...

20 days past insemination and 19 days give or take a day past ovulation. In a couple of my past pregnancies I didn't get a positive until almost 6-7 weeks.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh wow so you have a very big personal window for a :bfp:! Did you do IUI I assume? My husband and I are considering that if it takes us longer than a year (the amount of time it took to conceive our son with just medication) this time around. (I have PCOS)


----------



## lomelindi17

I see the lines Navy & Emilie! FX for you both!! Emilie I think that sounds like the beginning of a bfp (hopefully!), my 9 dpo frer all I thought I could see was the line indent because I couldn't see any color in it, but when it dried the indent was really obvious unlike any others I had taken. Turned out I got a pink line the next day. All my frer's have gotten darker as they dried. Hope this is it for you!! 

So sorry MissMcCoy about AF getting you, hope next month is your month! <3


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> Oh wow so you have a very big personal window for a :bfp:! Did you do IUI I assume? My husband and I are considering that if it takes us longer than a year (the amount of time it took to conceive our son with just medication) this time around. (I have PCOS)

Yes I did iui. I used a sperm donor of sorts. Then my other two of my pregnancies in found at 10dpo and 16 dpo. So you never know when you will get a bfp.


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow so you have a very big personal window for a :bfp:! Did you do IUI I assume? My husband and I are considering that if it takes us longer than a year (the amount of time it took to conceive our son with just medication) this time around. (I have PCOS)
> 
> Yes I did iui. I used a sperm donor of sorts. Then my other two of my pregnancies in found at 10dpo and 16 dpo. So you never know when you will get a bfp.Click to expand...


With my CP in Aug '12 I got a super faint, but still a bit more noticeable than the one I am wondering about now, at 13dpo, then with my son I got a line at 11dpo, again SUPER faint, couldn't see it on camera or nothing, and then with the CP I had last month I got a faint line (VERY much like the one now) at 7dpo but then I started bleeding that very night :( a full week before it was scheduled, I was really upset. 

My mother though, with me and my baby sister, never got a positive pee test, only blood, which even puzzled her Dr. (and it wasn't just the tests, I was born in '93 and my sister in '10, so very huge jump in tech), but she did get positive pee tests with my other 4 siblings in '95, '02, 07' and '08, so the human body can be super weird


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow so you have a very big personal window for a :bfp:! Did you do IUI I assume? My husband and I are considering that if it takes us longer than a year (the amount of time it took to conceive our son with just medication) this time around. (I have PCOS)
> 
> Yes I did iui. I used a sperm donor of sorts. Then my other two of my pregnancies in found at 10dpo and 16 dpo. So you never know when you will get a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my CP in Aug '12 I got a super faint, but still a bit more noticeable than the one I am wondering about now, at 13dpo, then with my son I got a line at 11dpo, again SUPER faint, couldn't see it on camera or nothing, and then with the CP I had last month I got a faint line (VERY much like the one now) at 7dpo but then I started bleeding that very night :( a full week before it was scheduled, I was really upset.
> 
> My mother though, with me and my baby sister, never got a positive pee test, only blood, which even puzzled her Dr. (and it wasn't just the tests, I was born in '93 and my sister in '10, so very huge jump in tech), but she did get positive pee tests with my other 4 siblings in '95, '02, 07' and '08, so the human body can be super weirdClick to expand...

If I am pregnant I hope this one sticks. I haven't had one stick yet.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am still having the brown spotting here and there.


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow so you have a very big personal window for a :bfp:! Did you do IUI I assume? My husband and I are considering that if it takes us longer than a year (the amount of time it took to conceive our son with just medication) this time around. (I have PCOS)
> 
> Yes I did iui. I used a sperm donor of sorts. Then my other two of my pregnancies in found at 10dpo and 16 dpo. So you never know when you will get a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my CP in Aug '12 I got a super faint, but still a bit more noticeable than the one I am wondering about now, at 13dpo, then with my son I got a line at 11dpo, again SUPER faint, couldn't see it on camera or nothing, and then with the CP I had last month I got a faint line (VERY much like the one now) at 7dpo but then I started bleeding that very night :( a full week before it was scheduled, I was really upset.
> 
> My mother though, with me and my baby sister, never got a positive pee test, only blood, which even puzzled her Dr. (and it wasn't just the tests, I was born in '93 and my sister in '10, so very huge jump in tech), but she did get positive pee tests with my other 4 siblings in '95, '02, 07' and '08, so the human body can be super weirdClick to expand...
> 
> If I am pregnant I hope this one sticks. I haven't had one stick yet.Click to expand...

:hugs: Have they done tests to see if perhaps there is an issue with your uterus? There are some conditions (both physical and hormonal) which make the uterus a hostile environment during pregnancy resulting in CPs and MCs :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow so you have a very big personal window for a :bfp:! Did you do IUI I assume? My husband and I are considering that if it takes us longer than a year (the amount of time it took to conceive our son with just medication) this time around. (I have PCOS)
> 
> Yes I did iui. I used a sperm donor of sorts. Then my other two of my pregnancies in found at 10dpo and 16 dpo. So you never know when you will get a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my CP in Aug '12 I got a super faint, but still a bit more noticeable than the one I am wondering about now, at 13dpo, then with my son I got a line at 11dpo, again SUPER faint, couldn't see it on camera or nothing, and then with the CP I had last month I got a faint line (VERY much like the one now) at 7dpo but then I started bleeding that very night :( a full week before it was scheduled, I was really upset.
> 
> My mother though, with me and my baby sister, never got a positive pee test, only blood, which even puzzled her Dr. (and it wasn't just the tests, I was born in '93 and my sister in '10, so very huge jump in tech), but she did get positive pee tests with my other 4 siblings in '95, '02, 07' and '08, so the human body can be super weirdClick to expand...
> 
> If I am pregnant I hope this one sticks. I haven't had one stick yet.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Have they done tests to see if perhaps there is an issue with your uterus? There are some conditions (both physical and hormonal) which make the uterus a hostile environment during pregnancy resulting in CPs and MCs :(Click to expand...

Well the first two were caused by my endometriosis. Then I had surgery and they said if I got pregnant in the first 6 months after the surgery it may end in miscarriage and it did. My last one I don't know why. My hormones and every thing have been fine. I do have pcos,endometriosis,and vitamin d deficiency so I am at a higher risk for miscarriage.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Brown spotting can be normal if its just that, spotting. But bright red blood or heavy flow can indicate a problem. When I got pregnant with my son, I started bleeding the morning of my Dr appt for confirmation of the pregnancy, I freaked and had my husband take me to the Dr right then, 5 hours early. They did an exam, found that some vessels in my cervix had ruptured which can be normal and the scan showed my son as a teeny little speck, like a literal speck.

All those are a triple whammy :( Are you on anythin for deficiency and the PCOS?

Pic of his as a speck, amazing how early they can see something, I was only 5w0d
 



Attached Files:







481646_561279540556003_1626719046_n.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> Brown spotting can be normal if its just that, spotting. But bright red blood or heavy flow can indicate a problem. When I got pregnant with my son, I started bleeding the morning of my Dr appt for confirmation of the pregnancy, I freaked and had my husband take me to the Dr right then, 5 hours early. They did an exam, found that some vessels in my cervix had ruptured which can be normal and the scan showed my son as a teeny little speck, like a literal speck.
> 
> All those are a triple whammy :( Are you on anythin for deficiency and the PCOS?
> 
> Pic of his as a speck, amazing how early they can see something, I was only 5w0d

They put me on metformin and I had a really bad allergic reaction and had to stop taking it. So I am not on anything now.


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Perhaps Femara or Clomid? Or even just vitamins?Click to expand...


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Perhaps Femara or Clomid? Or even just vitamins?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on vitamins.Click to expand...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Have they ever mentioned Femara or Clomid as a possible alternative to Metformin (my dose is 1500mg and it makes me so sick, bleh) or any other drug to help increase your chances?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> Have they ever mentioned Femara or Clomid as a possible alternative to Metformin (my dose is 1500mg and it makes me so sick, bleh) or any other drug to help increase your chances?

Yes but because of some other health stuff I can't take it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> Yes but because of some other health stuff I can't take it.


Awww :( :hugs:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Yes but because of some other health stuff I can't take it.
> 
> 
> Awww :( :hugs:Click to expand...

It is okay. It will happen when it is time.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Just an update, I had brown spotting at 10dpo I was hoping it was IB but the witch got me at 11dpo. It came early so I am so confused. Anyway on to April! Good luck to everyone x


----------



## kakae

Oh crap xxemmyxx sorry to hear that :(

AFM *tmi* but when I wiped before I had snot like cm. Any clues as to if this means anything?


----------



## KimmyB13

Kakae- how many dpo are you? I had that right before my bfp x


----------



## kakae

Ooohh really Kimmy?? I think I'm about 9dpo :) What day did you get your bfp?


----------



## mrs n

Well I had a peak,didn't dtd as we still aren't talking much so I'm 100% out this month!I have absolutely no chance of being pregnant as we just haven't dtd around the time we needed too!onwards to next month I guess &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## KimmyB13

10 dpo was my faint bfp then 11bfp was my proper on your face bfp :dust: wishing you lots of baby dust for your bfp! X


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to everyone that the :witch: got! Hope we'll see some more :bfp: in the next few days!

I'm at 6dpo today and feeling pretty normal overall. I've had a little light cramping and sore lower back yesterday and today but that can happen anyway with me. I hate how so many "symptoms" can be explained by just about anything else! I can't remember how it was for me last month as I didn't start paying attention to it until 7dpo when I felt the pinch of what I think was implantation (I had a CP). I'm not feeling too optimistic this month if I'm honest but I'm not out until AF shows I guess!


----------



## Emiloo

kakae- I seem to have that every TWW! (Sorry I realise thats not what you wanna hear lol but if its random for you, then it could be a good sign!)

LynAnne I hope youre proved wrong!!

I got my positve OPKs today!! So TWW here I come!!!


----------



## Sunn

ThankYou Aley28 and I would like to congradulate you on your BFP!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

A :bfn: for me this morning. :( Not a hint of a line at all. I really hope that yesterdays was an Evap or Indent now, :( Last time I got a sliver of a line I started bleeding horribly that night a week early from when AF was due and it ended up being a CP. Getting FRERs and CB Digi's soon, maybe they'll say something different, I'm only using 1$ Store cheapies atm.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

It is a bfn for this morning


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> It is a bfn for this morning


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunn

ThankYou for the welcome borrdgbaby, I beleive that I am somewhere close along with you around the 6dpo -
However I cannot be positive, as I do not temp or use opks,
I have been suffering hormonal issues for the past several months and was told back in January that I had not been ovulating, I beleive all of the issues had arisen from a drastic increase in weight over a short span of time last fall- I had already been in the mist of starting an exercise routine again and cutting the sugar from my daily dietary intake- when the doctor had informed me of the fact that I had not been ovulating! I cannot be certain at this time 100% that the issues are resolved , however I am semi confident that my body has forgiven me and started ovulating as my cycles have returned to somewhat of my prior regularity! 

I am 31 years old and my fiancé is 28 , we suffered a loss back in Nov 2013- and have been attempting to concieve again since January .

I am not so certain that I can be assured of what are my quote on quote symptoms as the past 3-4 months I have been experiencing an array of possible am I , could it be symptoms,- only to find myself disappointed and saddened to see stark white testing strips upon caving and pothosesticks! I think that the hormones leveling out and or still being messy have been quite the contributor along with my overly tuned in sense of detection , could be the cause of those symptoms!
Either way my apologies for all the extra info, just wanted to get it out there all before possibly sharing any symptoms DPO !
Best of luck and all the baby dust that the universe can possibly sprinkle out to all of us here !!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

NavyLadybug said:


> A :bfn: for me this morning. :( Not a hint of a line at all. I really hope that yesterdays was an Evap or Indent now, :( Last time I got a sliver of a line I started bleeding horribly that night a week early from when AF was due and it ended up being a CP. Getting FRERs and CB Digi's soon, maybe they'll say something different, I'm only using 1$ Store cheapies atm.

FRER are very good, but I personally wouldn't spend all that money on CB digis until you have a positive on a FRER. They are very insensitive. I had my very clear no squinting, no enhancing, etc. bfp at 9dpo, even darker at 10dpo, so took a digi, said 'not pregnant'. It's nice to see the words "pregnant" on a digi, but I think for most they won't come up positive till you have a dark line on other tests. My test was almost as dark as control line on FRER before digi said pregnant!


----------



## NavyLadybug

DHBH0930 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> A :bfn: for me this morning. :( Not a hint of a line at all. I really hope that yesterdays was an Evap or Indent now, :( Last time I got a sliver of a line I started bleeding horribly that night a week early from when AF was due and it ended up being a CP. Getting FRERs and CB Digi's soon, maybe they'll say something different, I'm only using 1$ Store cheapies atm.
> 
> FRER are very good, but I personally wouldn't spend all that money on CB digis until you have a positive on a FRER. They are very insensitive. I had my very clear no squinting, no enhancing, etc. bfp at 9dpo, even darker at 10dpo, so took a digi, said 'not pregnant'. It's nice to see the words "pregnant" on a digi, but I think for most they won't come up positive till you have a dark line on other tests. My test was almost as dark as control line on FRER before digi said pregnant!Click to expand...

Yeah, I know Digi's are super insensitive, I had a coupon for the 3pk so I went ahead and got them to store away. When I was preggo with my son I didn't get a "Pregnant" reading on a Digi til nearly 2 weeks after the first faint :bfp: on a FRER. I really only got them cause my coupon was for 2.50 off and it was about to expire LOL They're supposed to be delivered today so the hubby is hiding the Digi's from me LOL


----------



## Sunn

Congratulations , How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## Sunn

Curious LadyBug which dpo are you?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Talking to me Sunn? I'mnot pregnant (Yet), I was just talking about my pregnancy with my son a few years ago


----------



## Sunn

I thought I might have seen borrdgbaby say that you were around the same dpo as she was and I am hoping that I may be right around the same!


----------



## Sunn

Yes sorry NavyLadyBugg- I am very new to the online posting on boards type of thing and yes I am aware that being 31 I should be a little more practiced at it but... we all are different speeds right? lol. 
I meant to ask how many days past ovulation you are


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ahhh, gotcha makes more sense now, I was confused LOL


----------



## aley28

mrs n, I'm sorry you missed the window!! :hugs:

Sorry the witch got you, emmy!! :hugs:

kakae, the snotty CM can be a good sign!! :happydance: Not a guarantee of a BFP of course, but its a common sign! (alternative is bone-dry "down there" -- that's how I've been :haha:)

LynAnne, I hope you get a BFP despite feeling not-so-optimistic! :dust:

Emiloo, YAY for +OPK!! Did you get in lots of BDing?!? :winkwink:

Navy, its still so early! I hope you get a line soon though :hugs:

Emillie, I hope you still manage to get a BFP out of this cycle... with a history of late BFPs and with how far past O you are, you must be pregnant?!? Can you get a blood test? :hugs:

Sunn, I hope you aren't driving yourself crazy with the symptoms... only a few more days until you know for sure!! :dust:


----------



## Sunn

Attempting to hold my sanity or at least not to build up to much false hope : )


----------



## loves_eeyore

Hi this is 'fabpop' my account got closed cos I signed into this one that I forgot I had til something reminded me last night :( really annoyed but never mind. Does anyone know if u can change ur name? This one's embarrassing lol!
I'm sorry to any ladies who r out & good luck to any one testing.. I'm 5dpo super bloated & a bit crampy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My poor hubby, he tries so hard but can't grasp the idea of how the female reproductive cycle works haha this was our convo (I'm paraphrasing to make it shorter and a little more PG)

Me: Still a negative
DH: Ugh, damn
Me: Still 5 more days til my period, there might still be hope, I'm only 9dpo
DH: Make sure I stay up to BD with you tonight and all this weekend.
Me: ...... Uhhh, why? _(Not saying I don't enjoy it ladies, but we don't usually BD on consecutive nights unless its near O day)_
DH: So that you can get pregnant! *cue "duh" look here*
Me: Dear...... it doesn't work like that.....
DH: *now EXTREMELY confused*


----------



## LynAnne

NavyLadybug - oh dear! I had an in depth conversation last month with DH when we started TTC so as to avoid that conversation. He says he understood it all but I'm not necessarily sure he does! The female body is pretty complex I suppose!

Aley- thanks, me too! It's still early days so I know I shouldn't rule myself out yet.

AFM - feeling a bit crampy this afternoon and the back pain has kicked it up a notch. I had a sharp, needle-like pinch in my side a few minutes ago which felt weird. Who knows :shrug: I'll keep my fingers crossed all the same.


----------



## BananaBabs

Sorry MissMcCoy and Emma that this month didn't work out. And congrats to any BFPs!

I've been having really bad cramping the last fews days that's worrying, feels v like AF even though it is hard to distinguish sometimes! AF isn't due til Wednesday though, so staying away from the test, buts sniffing everything like a lunatic to see if any smells make me nauseous!


----------



## BananaBabs

Emmy* autocorrect on my phone is over zealous


----------



## aley28

FabPop, I think the best you can do is contact a moderator and see what they'll do for you? :flower: FX'd the bloating and cramps lead somewhere with a BFP! :dust:

Navy, LOL! I had to explain how it works to my husband once, too... :haha:

LynAnne, I hope the pinch was implantation!?? :dust:

Banana, I hope the cramping is a good sign! It does suck that all cramps feel the same - makes it hard to tell if its AF cramping or implantation/pregnancy related :growlmad:


----------



## NavyLadybug

LynAnne said:


> NavyLadybug - oh dear! I had an in depth conversation last month with DH when we started TTC so as to avoid that conversation. He says he understood it all but I'm not necessarily sure he does! The female body is pretty complex I suppose!

Thats the thing...... we had the conversation! TWICE! LOL


----------



## TeacherLynn

Lol my DH doesn't understand either. He just tells me to let him know the days we really need to BD and that's all he needs to know lol and when I get the BFP of course.


----------



## NavyLadybug

TeacherLynn said:


> Lol my DH doesn't understand either. He just tells me to let him know the days we really need to BD and that's all he needs to know lol and when I get the BFP of course.

Mine is pretty much the same LOL


----------



## NavyLadybug

:bfn: on a FRER at 9dpo :( Makes me feel like I'm out even though I have 5 more days


----------



## TeacherLynn

:hugs: Aww, 9dpo is still very early!

I think about what Aley says about implanting mostly commonly being on 9dpo. Which would mean most commonly a BFP wouldn't happen until at least 11dpo. You are still in it! :hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Today I'm 5dpo and the last couple of days I have felt like little twinges in my breasts, but I have been pretty sick so I wasn't sure if it was being caused by my not being able to breathe real well. However, today the twinges are more noticeable and I'm having trouble just writing them off to my cold. Has anyone experienced this? The best way I can describe it is almost like heartburn stabs, but in my breasts instead of my chest.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have those throughout my cycle, they weird me out LOL But if its new for you then maybe a good sign!


----------



## LynAnne

NavyLadybug said:


> LynAnne said:
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug - oh dear! I had an in depth conversation last month with DH when we started TTC so as to avoid that conversation. He says he understood it all but I'm not necessarily sure he does! The female body is pretty complex I suppose!
> 
> Thats the thing...... we had the conversation! TWICE! LOLClick to expand...

:dohh: Poor guys. It's all so complicated for them. I suppose the fact that when you are teenagers you're told that girls can get pregnant any time you have sex and I guess that sticks with them!


----------



## AngelOb

I haven't had twinges like that but I'm 7dpo and mine are feeling a little sore today, no other symptoms though :( hopefully that's a good sign for you


----------



## ksybr10

My face is severely broken out. Now this is normal when it's close to AF, but not as much as I have on my face this morning. My face was clear yesterday. :(


----------



## aley28

TeacherLyn is correct!! I believe the most common day to see even a faint BFP is 12 or 13DPO, because it can take a few days for hcg to build up. :thumbup: Still plenty of time for a BFP at 9DPO! :flower:

TeacherLyn, I had a similar feeling in my boobs around 7-10DPO this time. I compared it to feeling like a milk letdown, but if you've not felt that - I guess I'd agree it feels almost like a heartburn sensation except in your boobs! :haha: I'd had lots of tingling in the last cycle, but this was much different. :shrug: FX'd its a good sign for you!!!


----------



## ksybr10

TeacherLynn, I'm 4dpo/5dpo. I have the same feeling, it's weird but my nips are very sore. Usually only my bbs are. 

I've also had like a burning type sensation in my tummy that feel as if it comes and goes? Hmm.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hmmm...well I hope it's a good sign for us ksybr! As far as I know I've never had this, but then again when I'm not TTC I don't really care about what my body is doing lol It could do this every month and I just don't notice. Also, I know breaks out aren't the best thing, but I hope it means good things for you this cycle!

Aley, I have no idea what a milk letdown is. I don't speak fluent pregnancy quite yet :rofl:

Navy, they sure are weird! Our bodies are just so crazy...:haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

LynAnne said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LynAnne said:
> 
> 
> NavyLadybug - oh dear! I had an in depth conversation last month with DH when we started TTC so as to avoid that conversation. He says he understood it all but I'm not necessarily sure he does! The female body is pretty complex I suppose!
> 
> Thats the thing...... we had the conversation! TWICE! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Poor guys. It's all so complicated for them. I suppose the fact that when you are teenagers your told that girls can get pregnant any time you have sex and I guess that sticks with them!Click to expand...

Probably haha But yeah, I try going through everything with him and he's like, "Whats AF?" "What's dpo?" "What's fmu?" "Wait, whats dpo again?" LOL


----------



## ksybr10

TeacherLynn, I know hopefully all good signs. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

2dpo and checking for boob soreness over here.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Feeling light cramps/twinges on my right side, kinda like O pains but a little different, please please please be implantation!!! Crossing every possible digit that it is!


----------



## NavyLadybug

TeacherLynn said:


> Today I'm 5dpo and the last couple of days I have felt like little twinges in my breasts, but I have been pretty sick so I wasn't sure if it was being caused by my not being able to breathe real well. However, today the twinges are more noticeable and I'm having trouble just writing them off to my cold. Has anyone experienced this? The best way I can describe it is almost like heartburn stabs, but in my breasts instead of my chest.


I just read that twinges in the breasts can be a sign of implantation! I immediately thought of you saying this and had to share!


----------



## SilasLove

I had some promising CM this morning, but going to wait and see what it looks like tomorrow before doing an OPK. OH and I bd'ed, so either way we are covered. 

I really don't think I am O'ing right now, but you never know.


----------



## ksybr10

NavyLadyBug, that's good that you read that somewhere! That sounds very promising for a few of us!!


----------



## ColbysMommy

Is there anyone else here who suffers from PMDD? I do And usually have symptoms about a week or so before AF and it's about a week now and still no signs of my PMDD and I'm wondering if that could be a sign that I may be pregnant. I also do have other symptoms. Like CM, cramping, fatigue, headaches, some nausea (could be from headaches but I rarely get nauseous) dizziness, weakness, light headedNess. Some may just be my body tricking me because I want to be so bad. I just started trying this month. I am currently 8DPO.


----------



## NavyLadybug

ksybr10 said:


> NavyLadyBug, that's good that you read that somewhere! That sounds very promising for a few of us!!

Here's a screen shot of the specific part of the article :)
 



Attached Files:







10505424_1059245630759389_5670967484870383826_n.jpg
File size: 132.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ksybr10

Makes wanna dance reading that, but.. I can't. I have to stay calm!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fx'd for you Ksybr10 and for you ColbysMommy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hopefully we're all on :cloud9: within the next week or so!!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, my....don't get excited, don't get excited...lol


----------



## ColbysMommy

It's so hard to not get excited. Iv been trying not to especially because this being the first month Iv tried and usually it takes longer. but I can't help but get excited


----------



## TeacherLynn

:haha: and then I just read my own signature ticker....

Oh, geez, I'm gonna be one of those crazies testing way too early now :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

TeacherLynn said:


> Oh, my....don't get excited, don't get excited...lol




ColbysMommy said:


> It's so hard to not get excited. Iv been trying not to especially because this being the first month Iv tried and usually it takes longer. but I can't help but get excited

It's so hard not to get excited! You tell yourself not to but the more you think the more excited you get! Whether it be your 1st or 100th time! Fx'd for all of us to see :bfp: in the near future!!!


----------



## ksybr10

Omg TeacherLynn, I didn't even notice your ticker!!! Too crazy!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

We all sound so promising this cycle!!! I'm so excited!! I'm like literally shaking in excitement and nervousness!

Come on :bfp:'s!!!!!!


----------



## ColbysMommy

Fxd that we all get bfp!! :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Woohoo!! :bfp:s all around!!


----------



## ksybr10

:happydance: little dance that's says " ALL BFP'S coming sooooon "


----------



## NavyLadybug

The wait is going to be insane for us now!!!! Eeee!!!!!


----------



## ksybr10

It seriously is! Wishing time would hurry up now!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh all this excitement is making me wish I didn't have my husband hide my tests until Monday morning! :haha: 

Have been crampy this whole tww and I am hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Lol I was just thinking the same thing. I'm gonna start testing Monday at 8dpo :haha:


----------



## TeacherLynn

I wouldn't be able to live with hidden tests. I would be searching the whole house for them!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I had DH hide mine earlier hahaha ColbysMommy has been chanting to me, "You can wait! You can do it!" Hahaha


----------



## ColbysMommy

NavyLadybug said:


> I had DH hide mine earlier hahaha ColbysMommy has been chanting to me, "You can wait! You can do it!" Hahaha

You can do it!!!! :).


----------



## NavyLadybug

Im trying! But I'm gonna end up testing tomorrow I bet, DH is predictable hahaha


----------



## lutz720

Boohoo! Tested today at 11dpo and got BFN! Not giving up though! AF due on Monday.so will test again this weekend.sm feeling crampy and my nipples are on fire. The only thing that makes me suspect something is up is av been feeling hungry constantly.i just want to munch on something. And slso been thirsty..I have ran out of test but will pick some more as I go to groceries! Baby dust to everyone! I believe this is a lucky thread for everyone!


----------



## Sunn

Bummed out-
A/F supposed to arrive 3/21 according to Ovia 
Yet I have had tiny hits of brown mixed in with cm lastnight and then a bit more today- only while wiping- so thought maybe IB- however I took a FR this afternoon and it was definitely negative- and feel as tho af is on her way maybe just a week early


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sunn - that sounds like it could be IB bleeding, in which case to wouldn't get a BFP for a few days. You're not out yet!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sunn said:


> Bummed out-
> A/F supposed to arrive 3/21 according to Ovia
> Yet I have had tiny hits of brown mixed in with cm lastnight and then a bit more today- only while wiping- so thought maybe IB- however I took a FR this afternoon and it was definitely negative- and feel as tho af is on her way maybe just a week early




TeacherLynn said:


> Sunn - that sounds like it could be IB bleeding, in which case to wouldn't get a BFP for a few days. You're not out yet!

I agree with Lynn, Sunn!! If its IB, it'll be 2-3 days before your HcG is high enough to be detected even on the FRERs! There's hope!!!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yup. And same for you, lutz. You're not out until AF shows! Hoping she doesn't show for you! :D


----------



## SilasLove

You ladies crack me up. I have no tests after last cycle, so refuse to allow myself to buy any until I have a missed period! (We will see :haha: )


----------



## coucou11

Hi all - just checking in for an update. BFN 14dpo FMU and started spotting that day just a little (despite still having taken the progesterone the night before). So I stopped the progesterone as of yesterday and AF arrived in full force today.

Good luck to everyone on their journeys! Hope to be back in a little while!


----------



## ksybr10

TMI, but I felt as if I pee'd myself when we were out to dinner.. Ran to the bathroom and it was really wet CM.


----------



## aley28

When I have my first scan, I'll have to ask about where the placenta is -- I'm betting its on the left side, where I had cramping for like 5 days during the 2ww!!

lutz, sorry about the BFN today - but there's still time!! :dust:

Sunn - like the others said! If that was implantation bleeding, it'll be a couple days before you get a BFP. FX'd!! :dust: You aren't out until the witch shows! :happydance:

SilasLove, good luck keeping yourself away from tests :haha: Its harder than you'd think, not buying tests :wacko:

coucou, sorry AF gotcha! :hugs: How long are you taking off?


----------



## Desiree1694

Tests are still hidden I'm going crazy but I can do this Sunday isn't that far away is it?!?!


----------



## AngelOb

Two more days you can do it!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm testing Sunday too, I'm going to go insane!!! Fx'd that you make it to Sun and that you get a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Sunn-- I had spotting for the last 4 days and I had negatives the whole time. It stopped today (12 dpo). I tested this morning and think I have a faint positive! 

I've had absolutely no symptoms over the TWW. Nothing at all out of the ordinary, except some fatigue (but that often happens around this time). 

Will test again tomorrow. DH wants to go buy a test now and have me take it tonight. I keep telling him FMU is better but he can't wait.... 

FX FX FX FX FX!


----------



## NavyLadybug

penelopejones said:


> Sunn-- I had spotting for the last 4 days and I had negatives the whole time. It stopped today (12 dpo). I tested this morning and think I have a faint positive!
> 
> I've had absolutely no symptoms over the TWW. Nothing at all out of the ordinary, except some fatigue (but that often happens around this time).
> 
> Will test again tomorrow. DH wants to go buy a test now and have me take it tonight. I keep telling him FMU is better but he can't wait....
> 
> FX FX FX FX FX!

Ohhh, pics?! Fx'd for you Penelope!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yay for Sunday testers! You can wait until then, not too far off.

Yay Penelope!!! Keep us updated and show us some pics!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Cou I am so sorry to hear AF got you! :(

Sunn that totally sounds like IB! FX! 

penelope can't wait to hear about the new test!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the encouragement! Here's today's test (after being carried around in my purse all day as we are traveling). 



What do you all think? See anything? 

Let's keep this lucky thread going!


----------



## penelopejones

Sunday isn't far away, Navy and Des!


----------



## ColbysMommy

I'm gonna test on Sunday as well tho I'm expecting it to be a BFN because I'll only be 10DPO.


----------



## NavyLadybug

penelopejones said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! Here's today's test (after being carried around in my purse all day as we are traveling).
> 
> View attachment 851779
> 
> 
> What do you all think? See anything?
> 
> Let's keep this lucky thread going!

I def see something with a Negative Filter on it!!!! Ohhhh, I hope its darker tomorrow!!!!! Fx'd for you!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Woo!! I see something too!!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks Teacher & Navy! That makes me feel better. 

I hope you two are next! Teacher, when do you test?


----------



## NavyLadybug

penelopejones said:


> Thanks Teacher & Navy! That makes me feel better.
> 
> I hope you two are next! Teacher, when do you test?

ColbysMommy agrees on seeing a line!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, AF is due the 21st, but there is no way I'm waiting that long lol I'm going to start testing on Monday at 8dpo even though I know it's kinda early. I bought Internet cheapies, so why not use them? :)


----------



## penelopejones

Yay for ICs, TeacherLyn! You never know. Some people get a super early result.


----------



## danielle1984

Think I'll be out :(
Lots of cm but its white and thick


----------



## ksybr10

I've decided that I'm going to start testing next Friday three days before AF.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hmm, Danielle, when is AF due? 

Yay for testing Kysbr!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Anyone know who is doing the next TWW thread and when? Off topic I know, but I love these threads and the ladies make it so much fun and more comforting when having to do another cycle! Just wanna be prepared for if I'm out again this cycle


----------



## TeacherLynn

Ckelly is doing the April one. It's called April Showers Bring Christmas Babies. I already subscribed to it also. I agree, it's comforting to have people who know exactly what you are going through, and who don't think your crazy for poking your boobs and examining your cm. Lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

TeacherLynn said:


> Ckelly is doing the April one. It's called April Showers Bring Christmas Babies. I already subscribed to it also. I agree, it's comforting to have people who know exactly what you are going through, and who don't think your crazy for poking your boobs and examining your cm. Lol

Thankies!

ATM I'm trying to find where my DH has stashed the HPTs......... I want to test tomorrowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!

Also, Ckelly missed a cute opportunity to call it catching, "Easter EGGS" LOL


----------



## TeacherLynn

Lol I wanna test now too but that would just be silly. For you, that wouldn't be a terrible thing! Post pics if you do!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

TeacherLynn said:


> Lol I wanna test now too but that would just be silly. For you, that wouldn't be a terrible thing! Post pics if you do!!

If I find em I will LOL Just, ugh I want Sun/Mon to be here that I can test without the guilt of tracking down the HPTs XD hahaha


----------



## jwac

Oh my goodness I can't keep up with yall! Again congrats to the BFP and hugs to the BFN. I wish everyone good Luck!


As for me, I'm nuts and tested yesterday and today. Of course it was negative because I was only 4 & 5 dpo! Lol I just had to make sure I knew how to work the test! :wink: it's going to be a loooong week!


----------



## loves_eeyore

penelopejones said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! Here's today's test (after being carried around in my purse all day as we are traveling).
> 
> View attachment 851779
> 
> 
> What do you all think? See anything?
> 
> Let's keep this lucky thread going!

I see a line! Fingers crossed for a darker one in the morning! :happydance:

I'm testing Sunday too!! Though I'll only be 7dpo Hehe :haha: Good luck everyone! xx 
Oh forgot to say, I've messaged admin hoping to change back to fabpop! xx


----------



## AJCash

I'm going to claim the 28th for now, but since I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet, I might have to change it.

Hopefully not too much later than that - I'd love to get in a good April Fools day prank (as silly and overdone as it might be).


----------



## Ckelly79

I see it Penelope :)
Good luck to all those testing tomorrow x


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies. Just checking in. I had a doctors appt yesterday, confirmed I have one 27mm follie on the RIGHT SIDE :wacko: So we agreed to still try for this cycle, but not optimistic about conceiving. She did say she expects O between today and tomorrow and judging by my OPK I think it will be positive by tonight and will O tomorrow night. If this cycle is a bust, I'm going to apply for discounted meds and start the imjectibles, I think the nurse said gonal f and follistim. I have a friend who went through it and eased my mind quite a bit, she actually did IVF twice and fell pregnant the first round both times! Talk about blessings! Please say your prayers and keep your fingers crossed for me and I will do the same for you all! I get so excited to come on here and see how you ladies are doing!:hugs:
Btw, let's roll out some more BFPs on this thread!!! I know we can do it!
 



Attached Files:







20150314_084809-1.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## meek0104

Oops gonal f OR follistim...I'm sure I won't be taking them at the same time :dohh:


----------



## SilasLove

Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and gave birth to a baby girl. It was a very nice dream honestly.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Lol jwac - I keep telling myself the same thing, to just try and see how they work. 

Fab pop - if you're going to test tomorrow at 7dpo, so will I!!

Catch that egg, Meek!!

Aww, Silas, what a beautiful dream.

Hoping to see some BFPs this morning!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh god ya'll my stomach is doing flip flops, I took a FRER today and as I watched the wee travel up the test I saw a BRIGHT, WHITE test line, so at first I'm like, "Awww boo, indent or dud" but I looked it up, just to be sure and sooooo many women on so many different sites, forums and threads say that they got a bright white line a day or two before a :bfp: so I'm geeking out. Anyone here had this happen?!


----------



## aley28

PenelopeJones, I definitely see a faint line on your test!! :happydance: I hope your test from this morning is darker!!

jwac :rofl: Hold out a few more days... :winkwink:

:wave: Heya AJCash! I hope this is your lucky cycle :happydance:

Meek, at first glance I thought you had posted an HPT and I got all excited :dohh: YAY for ovulating, but that's disappointing that its on the right side again!!! :wacko: FX'd the IVF route works for you - and quickly!! :hugs: (Or, better yet, that you catch this egg :dust:)

SilasLove, I love those types of dreams :cloud9:

Navy, I've never heard of that -- but FX'd its true!!! :dust:


----------



## lomelindi17

Navy - yes my 9 dpo frer had a really visible white test line, like a really obvious indent type thing, never had that before on a frer. Then 10 dpo it got some color, but was still quite faint. Now that it's been a few days the 9dpo looks like an evap kinda. FX it's your bfp starting!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Ooh yay Navy! I'm so excited for you! I hope it's your BFP coming your way!!


----------



## LynAnne

Navy- hope you get your :bfp: in the next couple of days!

AJCash - a friend of mine was born on April first and when her dad phoned his brother to tell him the news he hung up on him thinking it was a joke!

AFM - light cramps today and a bit of a sore back but that can happen a week before AF anyway so I don't know. Testing next Saturday but I only have a CB digi in the house so I'm thinking of getting some online cheapies. Where did you get yours?


----------



## TeacherLynn

LynnAnne, I ordered mine off Amazon. It's my first cycle using them, so I don't know how good they are yet. :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

lomelindi17 said:


> Navy - yes my 9 dpo frer had a really visible white test line, like a really obvious indent type thing, never had that before on a frer. Then 10 dpo it got some color, but was still quite faint. Now that it's been a few days the 9dpo looks like an evap kinda. FX it's your bfp starting!
> 
> View attachment 851887

Eeeee, I hope mine does the same!!!!


----------



## AngelOb

Fingers crossed it's the start of your bfp navy!


----------



## danielle1984

TeacherLynn said:


> Hmm, Danielle, when is AF due?
> 
> Yay for testing Kysbr!!

Not sure, I think anytime this week.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I hope your increased cm is a good sign for you, Danielle!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I am suddenly extremely irritable, like I could rip someones head off. I was fine one minute, about to make a salad for lunch and then right before I was going to start felt like I wanted to chuck it at the wall and scream. Freaked me out a bit, I have mood swings, but never that badly. Surely, if I did indeed implant yesterday, I wouldn't be having such drastic swings would I?!


----------



## meek0104

aley28 said:


> PenelopeJones, I definitely see a faint line on your test!! :happydance: I hope your test from this morning is darker!!
> 
> jwac :rofl: Hold out a few more days... :winkwink:
> 
> :wave: Heya AJCash! I hope this is your lucky cycle :happydance:
> 
> Meek, at first glance I thought you had posted an HPT and I got all excited :dohh: YAY for ovulating, but that's disappointing that its on the right side again!!! :wacko: FX'd the IVF route works for you - and quickly!! :hugs: (Or, better yet, that you catch this egg :dust:)
> 
> SilasLove, I love those types of dreams :cloud9:
> 
> Navy, I've never heard of that -- but FX'd its true!!! :dust:

Haha Aley, I wish!! Yea I'm hoping we catch it too. Thr injectibles wont be for IVF, either natural or IUI. I definitely can't afford IVF right now! Lol


----------



## aley28

Navy, I've always had mood swings with PMS... no idea how that relates to pregnancy/implantation. I had a nice easy 2ww free of PMS this time, but I'm getting "pregnancy moody" now, feel like I could chomp heads off :grr:

Meek; my bad! I clearly know basically nothing about fertility treatments :blush: BUT I hope its what makes the difference for you!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I never really had mood swings Aley, not PMS related anyway, I have PTSD so sometimes my moods are all over place but usually they are after a trigger or a bad nights sleep and even then they aren't that drastic. Usually they creep up but it was literally like one second I'm happy go lucky and the next I wanted to chuck my salad at the wall


----------



## Ckelly79

Navy ladybug that was one of my biggest symptoms before my last BFP major mood swings at the drop of a hat.
Hope u get your BFP :)


----------



## lomelindi17

Sounds hopeful Navy! I think anything that is out of the ordinary for you can be a symptom. All the symptoms can be totally normal for someone else but if it's different for you I think that's a sign. I reallllyyy hope you get a line tomorrow!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Ckelly and Lomelindi!! :hugs: 

I'll be sure to update tomorrow about my test!!!


----------



## 4.A.Blessing

im testing on the 18th !


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I took my last test I will take this cycle. I slept 13 straight hours last night. So it was a nice long hold lol it was a bfn. Now if only the witch would show up so I can move on to next cycle.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies I got my tests back from DH (wasn't even hard :haha:) and I tested and I think I see something super faint!

Top is Opk for line placement, bottom is hcg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## NavyLadybug

I wanna say I see something Borr!!!!!

Awww, :hugs: Emilie :(


----------



## ksybr10

This upcoming week is going to be torture. :(

I have in and did a test way way way super early. Dumb of me I know.


----------



## loves_eeyore

NavyLadybug said:


> I am suddenly extremely irritable, like I could rip someones head off. I was fine one minute, about to make a salad for lunch and then right before I was going to start felt like I wanted to chuck it at the wall and scream. Freaked me out a bit, I have mood swings, but never that badly. Surely, if I did indeed implant yesterday, I wouldn't be having such drastic swings would I?!

I've been exactly the same today!! My poor hubby & kids :-(


----------



## loves_eeyore

TeacherLynn said:


> Lol jwac - I keep telling myself the same thing, to just try and see how they work.
> 
> Fab pop - if you're going to test tomorrow at 7dpo, so will I!!
> 
> Catch that egg, Meek!!
> 
> Aww, Silas, what a beautiful dream.
> 
> Hoping to see some BFPs this morning!!

Ooh yay! I'm not holding out much hope for myself so early lol, but got to start sometime! Good luck to u!  & anyone else testing! xx


----------



## meek0104

Ladies this is it!!! Gonna go home and jump on OH!!! He better be ready haha:blush::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150314_165534-1.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## meek0104

Anddd this is the EARLIEST I've ever gotten a positive OPK...maybe this is the start to something good


----------



## loves_eeyore

meek0104 said:


> Ladies this is it!!! Gonna go home and jump on OH!!! He better be ready haha:blush::happydance:

Have fun meek ;-)


----------



## aley28

Meek, have fun jumping your hubs!! :winkwink:

borr.dg.baby, I'm not sure if I see a line or not... FX'd its darker tomorrow!! :dust:

:hugs: Emillie - you'd think a 13 hour hold would produce a dark line! :hugs:

Welcome 4.A.Blessing!! :wave: Good luck!!! :dust:

Navy, y'know, I remember an old friend of mine saying they had bad mood swings in the couple of days before their BFP. She said she always had PMS, but that those mood swings that cycle were MUCH worse. So FX'd!!! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I finally fell off the POAS wagon and took my one and only OPK. Definitely nothing :( Ahh well, I'll just rely on CM from this point forward. I just HAD to know for sure I wasn't O'ing early lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

aley28 said:


> Navy, y'know, I remember an old friend of mine saying they had bad mood swings in the couple of days before their BFP. She said she always had PMS, but that those mood swings that cycle were MUCH worse. So FX'd!!! :happydance:

Getting my hopes up, Aley!! I'm so impatient for tomorrow!!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm excited for your test tomorrow, Navy! I'm betting on a BFP!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'll take the squintiest of squinters at this point! LOL


----------



## amyamyamy

LOL MEEK!! Get it! and good luck!

Emilie - I'm sorry :( I may be in the same boat as you... I made it to 14 dpo, no sign of AF but still testing negative as well. 

Good luck to the rest, I see lots of POAS craziness in this thread's near future.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hey ladies I got my tests back from DH (wasn't even hard :haha:) and I tested and I think I see something super faint!
> 
> Top is Opk for line placement, bottom is hcg

You can actually get a false positive by placing opks and hpt close together especially if one or both are wet. I don't know if they are or not. I had to test just to be sure it was true and it was.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have to pee and I REALLY want to use a test for it XD I'm awful! LOL But I only have one FRER left and I'm saving it for tomorrow!


----------



## penelopejones

GL, Meek! 

Borr - I think I see something! fx. 

Navy - It could be a good sign! I can't say I've had any unusual symptoms this 2ww, though. I'm always irritable around my period anyway. 

Here's today's test (12ish dpo).


----------



## ksybr10

Yayyy, congrats Penelope!


----------



## DHBH0930

Penelope: Congrats! H&H 9 months to you! 

Navy: extreme moodiness was basically my only symptom, kept getting so annoyed and mad at everything on 8 & 9 dpo, convinced myself it was pms even though that's not normal for me. Hope it's a sign for you too!

Meek: this cycle I suddenly had O 4 days early, went from cd 18 for the past 3-4 months to cd 14. I felt positive about Oing early and it worked out for me. Hope it does for you too!

AFM officially 4 weeks today (downside of getting bfp so early!) Told my family, they are very excited :flower:

GL ladies!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats penelope!!!!!


----------



## aley28

Awww, that's a DEFINITE BFP Penelope!! Congratulations! :cloud9:

Navy, HOLD OUT for morning! :haha:

Emillie - I didn't know that! :shock: Best keep the tests apart then!

amyamyamy, :hugs: I hope you just had a late implantation! If you implanted at like 12DPO, it can be 15DPO before you see a BFP. :wacko: Good luck! :dust:

SilasLove, I never got around to using OPKs and found just CM to be fairly reliable. Since I had to reach up to find CM anyway, I also used cervical placement to tell me if I were approaching O, which is helpful when you're having lots of BDing and CM gets a bit difficult to tell fertile from semen. I hope it works well for you! :flower:


----------



## aley28

DHBH, yeah, the downside of a BFP at 10DPO is that I already feel like I've been pregnant for quite some time, but I'm not even 6 weeks. :growlmad: I was 6+ weeks with my first son when I found out and like 5+4 with my second son... so I just feel like I should be so much further on. Especially as I haven't had a period since early January :wacko:


----------



## ColbysMommy

Congratulations penelope!!!! So happy for you!! 

And navy wait!!!! You can do it I have faith in U!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congratulations Penelope!!!


----------



## ksybr10

So exciting!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Ahhh, I wanna be 10dpo or so already! Lol


----------



## ksybr10

Me too TeacherLynn!! Patiently waitinggggggg.


----------



## meek0104

congrats Penelope!!!


----------



## aley28

The last few days before testing time are a drag! :haha: Go pick up a good book - I'm finding that burying my nose in a book is a great way to pass the time, remain very distracted, and still feel like I'm doing something that is good. :rofl:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm really upset right now. I've been ranting to ColbysMommy about it but I need to really get it out of my system, if this is upsetting or needs to be removed, feel free, but you ladies are the only ones who I think might feel my frustration and anger. 

It is very difficult for me, and many if not all of you on this thread, to conceive and carry a child. I have a "friend", I can't really say she's a friend anymore I suppose, just came to me saying she thought she was pregnant. Her period was due roughly a week ago. Here's the thing, she HATES pregnancy, babies, etc etc despite having a DD only a few months younger than my DS. 

She told me she didn't want it, that she'd get an abortion if she was and later in the convo, after going over her cycle and "activities" and coming up with it being extremely likely that she is, she said verbatum. "It will be destroyed, I'm not being pregnant" 

She KNOWS that I have trouble conceiving, she KNOWS its hard for me to carry a child and she KNOWS I'm trying to have a baby and that I just had a CP last month. I'm just..... just really upset and her behavior just seems cruel in multiple ways. I was just telling her yesterday how hopeful I was for this cycle and how badly I wanted a baby. :cry::cry::cry:

Again, if this doesn't belong, I'm sorry and feel free to delete it.


----------



## Simplechick

Hi all...

Been lurking awhile, figured it couldnt hurt to join...



Thank you all for all your posts, and I am rooting for every one of you!!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm really upset right now. I've been ranting to ColbysMommy about it but I need to really get it out of my system, if this is upsetting or needs to be removed, feel free, but you ladies are the only ones who I think might feel my frustration and anger.
> 
> It is very difficult for me, and many if not all of you on this thread, to conceive and carry a child. I have a "friend", I can't really say she's a friend anymore I suppose, just came to me saying she thought she was pregnant. Her period was due roughly a week ago. Here's the thing, she HATES pregnancy, babies, etc etc despite having a DD only a few months younger than my DS.
> 
> She told me she didn't want it, that she'd get an abortion if she was and later in the convo, after going over her cycle and "activities" and coming up with it being extremely likely that she is, she said verbatum. "It will be destroyed, I'm not being pregnant"
> 
> She KNOWS that I have trouble conceiving, she KNOWS its hard for me to carry a child and she KNOWS I'm trying to have a baby and that I just had a CP last month. I'm just..... just really upset and her behavior just seems cruel in multiple ways. I was just telling her yesterday how hopeful I was for this cycle and how badly I wanted a baby. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Again, if this doesn't belong, I'm sorry and feel free to delete it.

That is horrible and upsetting to me. I have been trying for two years now and still no baby. I have angels but none I have gotten to hold. I would go to the ends of the earth to have that but it hasn't happened yet. But she sounds so cold hearted about it and that is sickening.


----------



## lomelindi17

Navy sorry to hear about your situation, that is definitely unpleasant to deal with, she could probably have chosen another friend to vent about that particular problem with. :hugs:

Penelope Congrats!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

[/QUOTE]

That is horrible and upsetting to me. I have been trying for two years now and still no baby. I have angels but none I have gotten to hold. I would go to the ends of the earth to have that but it hasn't happened yet. But she sounds so cold hearted about it and that is sickening.[/QUOTE]


Aww, I didn't mean to upset you Emilie, sorry :( But it upsets me too, I was in tears by the time she finally stopped talking.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

That is horrible and upsetting to me. I have been trying for two years now and still no baby. I have angels but none I have gotten to hold. I would go to the ends of the earth to have that but it hasn't happened yet. But she sounds so cold hearted about it and that is sickening.[/QUOTE]


Aww, I didn't mean to upset you Emilie, sorry :( But it upsets me too, I was in tears by the time she finally stopped talking.[/QUOTE]

That is just as bad as my cousin who announced at Christmas she was pregnant by having me read the onesie her 6th month old was wearing and then pulled me aside and asked if I could stop trying until after she had her baby so I would not steal her thunder. Because this baby number 2 for her and it would be number 1 for me. So she thinks everyone would be more excited for me instead of her.


----------



## NavyLadybug

[/QUOTE]

That is just as bad as my cousin who announced at Christmas she was pregnant by having me read the onesie her 6th month old was wearing and then pulled me aside and asked if I could stop trying until after she had her baby so I would not steal her thunder. Because this baby number 2 for her and it would be number 1 for me. So she thinks everyone would be more excited for me instead of her.[/QUOTE]

Wow...... that's F'd up Emilie :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

That is just as bad as my cousin who announced at Christmas she was pregnant by having me read the onesie her 6th month old was wearing and then pulled me aside and asked if I could stop trying until after she had her baby so I would not steal her thunder. Because this baby number 2 for her and it would be number 1 for me. So she thinks everyone would be more excited for me instead of her.[/QUOTE]

Wow...... that's F'd up Emilie :([/QUOTE]

I know right. I was like um no.


----------



## aley28

Navy, that is very upsetting :hugs: I honestly think I would say something to her about it -- she's being incredibly insensitive to your current struggles! There's no reason for you to listen to her going on about stuff like that - a quick, "Look, I'm sorry you're upset but I seriously just had a MC last month and am dying of baby fever, and I cannot listen to this right now." Don't let her stomp on your feelings!!

I would stay away from her as much as you can... she's clearly not any good to be around, especially while TTC! :hugs:

:wave: Hey Simplechick!! I hope you get your BFP very soon! Keep us updated! :dust:


----------



## aley28

Emillie, your cousin sounds horrible and selfish! :growlmad: That sounds like she was deliberately trying to hurt you. Terrible!! :hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Aww, Navy, I'm so sorry. :hugs:
I completely agree with Aley. You should keep your distance, and if you do need to talk to her again, tell her how she made you feel. 
We are here for you. :hugs: 

Emilie, I'm sorry about your cousin. :hugs: what an awful thing to ask you to do.


----------



## NavyLadybug

aley28 said:


> Navy, that is very upsetting :hugs: I honestly think I would say something to her about it -- she's being incredibly insensitive to your current struggles! There's no reason for you to listen to her going on about stuff like that - a quick, "Look, I'm sorry you're upset but I seriously just had a MC last month and am dying of baby fever, and I cannot listen to this right now." Don't let her stomp on your feelings!!
> 
> I would stay away from her as much as you can... she's clearly not any good to be around, especially while TTC! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Hey Simplechick!! I hope you get your BFP very soon! Keep us updated! :dust:

I eventually just told her to do what she was going to do, I didn't need to hear about it. She kept trying to bring the subject back around and said I "should be an expert at the bet tests to take and how and etc etc" and I'm like, "Your a week late, it doesn't matter what test you use. You have a child, you know this!" The sad part is that she only hates pregnancy because it makes her gain weight. She was 150 before and then went up to 230 with her DD and since she just lays around the house all day, she doesn't lose it. That's her reasoning. Just GRRRRR :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## jwac

Oh Navy that is awful! I have a hard time forgiving people so it would be difficult to even talk to her again! 

Emilie your cousin pulled a horrible card! Im trying for #2 and my friend is pregnant with #1 I could imagine feeling jealous. All babies are worth the celebration no matter if it's #1 or #56!



For 3 days now I have felt cramps/pulling on my right ovary, mainly when I'm laying down. I have felt this before but usually just once and not for 3 days! I hope this is something good and I'm not just phantom symptom spotting.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I just noticed that my face is HORRIBLY broke out, like super bad!! They're so painful too, not like the one or two spots I get normally when I start my period.


----------



## meek0104

Well ladies, I came home and OH picked a fight so it looks like this cycle is over for me. He says he doesn't want kids. So I'm out. Good luck to all of you! Thanks for all of your support and encouraging words!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

So I ended up testing early (3-14-15) and this is what I got. I'm testing again when I wake up in the morning because I don't trust this one since the control didn't show up all the way- probably due to me not peeing on it enough.
 



Attached Files:







0314152008-00.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 41


----------



## loves_eeyore

Congratulations Penelope! x
Navy that's awful, as already said just keep away from her sounds like she's not the kind of 'friend' u need! x
Oh no meek, hope u work it out asap & he just said it in the heat of the moment! x 
Dragon the pic is a little blurry so I can't make it out on my phone, fingers crossed for u though x
I just poas it's just brewing! x


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

loves_eeyore said:


> Dragon the pic is a little blurry so I can't make it out on my phone, fingers crossed for u though x

I was shaking quite badly when I took it on my phone and the lighting wasn't the best. :wacko:


----------



## loves_eeyore

Dragon_Chaser said:


> loves_eeyore said:
> 
> 
> Dragon the pic is a little blurry so I can't make it out on my phone, fingers crossed for u though x
> 
> I was shaking quite badly when I took it on my phone and the lighting wasn't the best. :wacko:Click to expand...

Aw bless u, maybe try again  or someone on a pc might see it better x

My test was bfn as expected really at 7dpo though I think af is going to make an early appearance, I'm soo crampy more than I remember with my others :shrug:


----------



## Simplechick

Dragon_Chaser said:


> So I ended up testing early (3-14-15) and this is what I got. I'm testing again when I wake up in the morning because I don't trust this one since the control didn't show up all the way- probably due to me not peeing on it enough.


Id TOTALLY call that a positive!!! The line is treated with antibodies that only change color when exposed to hcg, right???
What else could make it change color?? 
I see the line!


----------



## loves_eeyore

Simplechick said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> So I ended up testing early (3-14-15) and this is what I got. I'm testing again when I wake up in the morning because I don't trust this one since the control didn't show up all the way- probably due to me not peeing on it enough.
> 
> 
> Id TOTALLY call that a positive!!! The line is treated with antibodies that only change color when exposed to hcg, right???
> What else could make it change color??
> I see the line!Click to expand...

Oh my God I'm such a douche, I thought I should b looking for a cross not just a line! In that case it's a definite :bfp: dragon I'm so sorry for being blind in the morning! :haha: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

loves_eeyore said:


> Simplechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> So I ended up testing early (3-14-15) and this is what I got. I'm testing again when I wake up in the morning because I don't trust this one since the control didn't show up all the way- probably due to me not peeing on it enough.
> 
> 
> Id TOTALLY call that a positive!!! The line is treated with antibodies that only change color when exposed to hcg, right???
> What else could make it change color??
> I see the line!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my God I'm such a douche, I thought I should b looking for a cross not just a line! In that case it's a definite :bfp: dragon I'm so sorry for being blind in the morning! :haha: Congratulations! :happydance:Click to expand...

I have to totally LOL at that.... My sister is the one who strong armed me into testing a day before my AF was supposed to show up... and I was (Stupidly since I had read the instructions -.-) looking for a cross since the tests I used last month were supposed to use them. I actually buried that thing in the trash since I thought it was neg- and my sister immediately dug it out to see for herself and corrected me.... All before more then 5 minutes had passed since my pee (Test said to wait 2 and the* line* showed up immediately) I'm just paranoid because the control line didn't show up all the way. -.-


----------



## loves_eeyore

Oh haha glad I'm not the only one then! The control line is probably like u said (not wet enough) I cant see the test line coming up that strong for no reason!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hehe I tested this morning too and got a BFN of course. :haha: but it sure was fun!


----------



## ColbysMommy

I tested this Morning got a BFN as expected Being only 10dpo but was worth I try. Trying to stay positive but slowly starting to get discouraged.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Feeling out :cry::cry: Took a test thi morning with FMU, :bfn: on a FRER at 11dpo. AF is on the 18th, I think I'm out of luck :cry::cry::cry: I was feeling hopefully cause I have some pulling/pinching pain low in my belly last night for the second night in a row but I guess it was nothing.


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I took another test this morning a Strong :bfp: just like the one last night!!!!

Navy- There's still hope until the fat lady (AF)sings! I took my first test the night before the witch was supposed to show. Hang in there!

Teacher, Colby: Hang in there too ladies!!! March is LUCKY!!!
 



Attached Files:







0315150921-00.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TeacherLynn

You still have time, Navy! :hugs: 

Congrats Dragon!! :happydance:


----------



## loves_eeyore

Congratulations dragon!! 
Navy I didn't get bfps til at least 13dpo in my last 3 pregnancies (doesn't stop me testing crazily early though lol) xx
Sorry for the bfns ladies, still loads of time though!  x


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Dragon! 

I'm still waiting to O over here...stuck at work & people are seriously on my nerves. :haha: 

Can't wait to hear from all of you on your tests.


----------



## SweetV

Hi ladies!

Congrats to the new BFP!!! This thread moves very quickly but I still pop by to see how everybody is doing. 

I just wanted to let you know that I did not get my FRER BFP until 13 DPO. I got a very very very faint positive on a dollar store test at 12DPO and I thought it was an evap. Stronger positive the next day so I tried the FRER again. Don't give up hope until AF shows ladies!!!

Best of luck to those waiting to test and dust to those on to the April thread. I hope to see all of you in the first tri groups very soon!!


----------



## ColbysMommy

Congratulations Dragon!!! :) 
March does seem like such a lucky month there have been so many bfp. I'm trying to hold on to hope seeing I'm only 10dpo and I know getting a + is rare that early especially with one of the cheap tests. I'm gonna use a FRER on Tuesday hoping for a bfp seeing its gonna be st.Patricks day :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Dragon!! H&H 9 Months to you! 

Ill be 13dpo on St Patricks so maybe with some extra luck it'll happen. Fx'd to everyone testing this week and the next!


----------



## LadyElle

I need some advice ladies. I'm 15dpo and I've been testing with only $ store tests since 7dpo. All bfn. AF was due yesterday and still no signs of her. I usually cramp and have extremely painful bbs before AF but I haven't had either. I've been tracking my cycle lengths for 3 years so even a day late is unusual for me. I have lots of watery cm, my bbs are spilling out of my bras and they're veiny. (DH noticed the size difference first & says they feel different.) I felt some twinges around 12-13dpo so I wonder if it was late implantation. Should I go buy a brand name test or wait a few more days? It's my first month ttc so I'm a confused mess.


----------



## aley28

jwac - I had that same type of cramping before my BFP! Except it was over the left ovary. Even now, I'm still getting some slight cramping on that side -- it must be where Baby implanted at!! FX'd for you!!! :dust:

Meek, I'm so sorry!! Didn't he do something similar last month; started a fight so that you couldn't get as much :sex: in? :hugs: I hope he apologizes!

Dragon_Chaser, congratulations!!!! :yipee: I wouldn't have trusted the first test either - but the second test is a definite :bfp:!!

TeacherLyn :haha: Hopefully you have better luck in a couple more days! :winkwink:

ColbysMommy, there's plenty of time to get a BFP! Remember the average day for implantation is 9DPO, so a BFP at 12DPO or later is much more likely than 10DPO :hugs: Don't give up hope yet!

Navy, don't give up hope yet! :hugs: Still early days!

SilasLove, sorry people are getting on your nerves!! Hopefully you O soon so you have a nice distraction from coworkers :winkwink:

LadyElle, I got a faint line on a $ store test, but an Answer brand test gave me a much darker line with evening urine. I think the dollar tests are decent, but you could try getting a FRER or something similar? You can also try waiting a couple more days - all the signs point to a BFP, it could be that you just had a late implantation!!! :dust:


----------



## NavyLadybug

LadyElle said:


> I need some advice ladies. I'm 15dpo and I've been testing with only $ store tests since 7dpo. All bfn. AF was due yesterday and still no signs of her. I usually cramp and have extremely painful bbs before AF but I haven't had either. I've been tracking my cycle lengths for 3 years so even a day late is unusual for me. I have lots of watery cm, my bbs are spilling out of my bras and they're veiny. (DH noticed the size difference first & says they feel different.) I felt some twinges around 12-13dpo so I wonder if it was late implantation. Should I go buy a brand name test or wait a few more days? It's my first month ttc so I'm a confused mess.




aley28 said:


> ColbysMommy, there's plenty of time to get a BFP! Remember the average day for implantation is 9DPO, so a BFP at 12DPO or later is much more likely than 10DPO :hugs: Don't give up hope yet!
> 
> Navy, don't give up hope yet! :hugs: Still early days!


LadyElle, definitely get a FRER or similar test and take it in the morn with FMU! Fx'd for you!!!! :dust::dust:



Aley, I know it's still early, I just get down with seeing all the early tests and I have to remind myself that not everyone is like that LOL


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

FYI The tests I used were from the Dollar Tree, their midstream brand. My BFP's came up almost as soon as the Urine passed through them.


----------



## ColbysMommy

thanks aley28! Encouraging words are always nice :) it gets hard not to get discouraged sometimes. :) hopefully within the next few day I get the bfp :)

Ladyelle I'd say try and name brand one. Good luck!!! Hope that you get a bfp!!!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats Dragon!!! Good Luck to all the testers this week!! <3


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats dragon :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Anyone else doing iui I have a question..


----------



## Emiloo

Eeek, congratulations Penelope and Dragon!!! 15 BFPs so far.. .wow!

I am 1dpo today, officially in the TWW!! OH refused BD after I got a positive OPK due to "not wanting a December baby" but I am remaining hopeful that we could get pregnant from BDing 4 and 2 days before O!!!!


----------



## aley28

Yay for Oing, Emiloo!! There is a definite chance you caught the egg :happydance:

Emillie, I know very little about IUI, but I'm know there's a couple others in here who are doing/have done it!


----------



## Emiloo

Thank youuu.. I want my 2015 baby!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out! AF just came knocking :(

However I'm really hoping for a January/February baby! Fingers crossed it will happen. I'm going to use OPK everyday...however I need to order some haha.


----------



## aley28

Emilio, if you conceived now, the due date would be VERY early December, so there's a chance it could be a November birth anyhow :haha:

Sorry AF showed, danielle :hugs: A January for February baby sounds delightful, though! Good luck!


----------



## Emiloo

Yep, exactly! I don't think early December is bad, just don't want it close to Christmas! My sister was due Christmas Eve but was then born 10th Jan!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats to the :bfp:s and big :hugs: to those the witch got.

Emilie - I did my first iui this month, so I'm not too experienced/knowledgeable. But what's your question?

AFM - Pretty much finished testing out the trigger shot. Down to a shadow today. So I'll still test on St. Pat's even though it's early (8 dpo) and I'll know if I see more than a shadow that it's legit.


----------



## meek0104

Congrats Dragon!
Aley, yes he did which is why I'm convinced he didn't want to have kids now. I just wish he wouldn't have lied about it and had me continuously go to the doctors and take medications with nasty side effects. He says "oh I agreed to do it for you".... The only thing he is doing for me is crushing my feelings. We are still not talking and I don't see that changing anytime soon. I am so hurt.


----------



## aley28

Big hugs Meek :hugs: I'd be very hurt too. My husband pulled something similar on me when we were TTC #2 -- he said he was on board for another, and then when I got pregnant, he was not excited. Then I miscarried, and he was completely absent emotionally - not there for me at all - but he said we could try again. Looking back, I should have known not to, but my desperation for a baby listened to his words and not to his actions or tone. So we conceived again, and he was angry with me and refused to speak of the pregnancy for the first like 14 weeks or something. He didn't really come around until the 20 week ultrasound. He broke a part of me when he screamed, "NO, I DON'T WANT THIS F***ING BABY!!!!!" at me from across the house. Only reason I stuck with him is because I was weak and afraid. We've since come a very very long way - and this pregnancy was agreed upon, planned for, and happily received - but I admit I was scared of telling him that we'd caught it because I think anything but a happy reaction would have killed me.

Men do not do us ANY favors if they lie about wanting a baby. A baby is supposed to be something that WE do, you know, as a couple - not something that we give somebody else, like its a new car or a wad of cash.

Anyways. I am sorry he's put you through this, meek. If you need anybody to talk to about it, I've been through similar, like I said, and am just a PM away. :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, I hope you catch this cycle so you can have a wee little newborn by Christmas. :cloud9: 

KrissyB, yay for the trigger shot being gone ... FX'd you get a BFP with the IUI route -- would be a lovely St Patty's day surprise, wouldn't it? :cloud9:
:dust:


----------



## Emiloo

Thank you, its Mothers Day here in the UK and I'd just love the next one to be extra special and be able to celebrate it as a Mummy myself :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

The :witch: got me! :cry: Good luck to all still in the TWW.


----------



## Emiloo

Sorry AF got you, Ruby! Good luck for your next cycle :flower: :hugs:


----------



## kakae

Boo!! Af arrived today bang on time cramps and all. Good luck to all still to test :) I'm off to the April Showers thread xx


----------



## Emiloo

Ah poop sorry kakae! Good luck for April! :flower:


----------



## loves_eeyore

Sorry Ruby & Kakae, Good luck for next cycle xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww sorry Ruby and Kakae :( :hugs:


AFM- I'm still EXTREMELY moody and having serious mood swings over nothing and just in general feeling down in the dumps for no real reason. I've also got a killer migraine and really bad nausea. I hope I'm not just getting sick


----------



## aley28

Sorry about AF, Ruby and kakae! :hugs: I hope April showers BFPs everywhere!! :dust:

Navy, I think it sounds like a BFP in the making :happydance: But FX'd you aren't just getting sick!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Congrats to the :bfp:s and big :hugs: to those the witch got.
> 
> Emilie - I did my first iui this month, so I'm not too experienced/knowledgeable. But what's your question?
> 
> AFM - Pretty much finished testing out the trigger shot. Down to a shadow today. So I'll still test on St. Pat's even though it's early (8 dpo) and I'll know if I see more than a shadow that it's legit.

I did my first one last month. But we're you told not to baby dance? I was told not to baby dance 3-5 days before. I am using a sperm donor. Which happens to be a very good friend of mine. Because I went out with him last night and well things happened sorry Tmi. But now I am worried they won't do my next iui tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies. Wow lots has happened while I've been gone. I'm officially out the witch got me today so I'm CD1 of Cycle #8. Congrats to the ladies who got bfps and good luck to the ladies still waiting


----------



## pradabooties

Wow I missed a lot over the weekend! Congratulations to BFP's

AF is due tomorrow and I honestly don't feel like its going to happen...although it wouldn't be the first time it's arrived with no classic PMS signs! If AF doesn't arrive I will be testing this Friday! 

Besides nausea, fatigue and white spots around my areolas I've now also noticed that if I try to sleep on my stomach there is a feeling of fullness in my abdomen. I also tried to check my cervix position (rookie at that!) and it seemed high and very soft, not sure what that means lol :shrug: anyone know?


----------



## meek0104

Aley thanks so much. I'm sorry to hear of what you went thru as well. I was planning on starting injectibles but I guess for now I'll just be waiting to try until he's on board.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I broke down and took a cheapy, :bfn: of course lol, I do just have the feeling I'm out though. Just one of those gut things, ya know? Though I hope its wrong. Also, hot flashes have appeared, what the frack?! I've never had these symptoms for PMS (I don't really have PMS symptoms at all) but I also didn't have these with my son. So I have no clue what my body is doing LOL Sorry to post so much but that past 48 hours have been insane for me, bluh!!


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Dragon! 

Sorry to hear this Meek. I think men often don't feel the same urgency we do about having babies. It is super frustrating.


----------



## aley28

Emillie, I hope nothing gets pushed back! :hugs:

Sorry AF gotcha, Sweetmama!! :hugs:

pradabooties, that all sounds very promising! I hope AF stays away for you! :dust:
Also, unfortunately, your cervix won't really tell you much at this point. Its useful for seeing if you are approaching ovulation, but after that it varies woman to woman, and possibly even cycle to cycle!
I can tell you that at 10DPO for me this time, mine was hard and closed. But I have no idea how that compares to other cycles, as I generally don't check it after ovulation. :wacko:

meek, I think that is a good plan, he probably just needs a bit of time. I hope he comes around soon though :hugs:

Navy, the only time I've ever had hot flashes was in the VERY early stages of pregnancy with my oldest!! :happydance: Sorry about the BFN, but your symptoms seem so promising?! :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Em - Is he providing the sample tomorrow? As far as I know, it's not as much an issue of when YOU last BDed, but for the donor. I think if he provides a sample that has a high enough :spermy: count, they'll do it. FXed for you!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Emillie, I hope nothing gets pushed back! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry AF gotcha, Sweetmama!! :hugs:
> 
> pradabooties, that all sounds very promising! I hope AF stays away for you! :dust:
> Also, unfortunately, your cervix won't really tell you much at this point. Its useful for seeing if you are approaching ovulation, but after that it varies woman to woman, and possibly even cycle to cycle!
> I can tell you that at 10DPO for me this time, mine was hard and closed. But I have no idea how that compares to other cycles, as I generally don't check it after ovulation. :wacko:
> 
> meek, I think that is a good plan, he probably just needs a bit of time. I hope he comes around soon though :hugs:
> 
> Navy, the only time I've ever had hot flashes was in the VERY early stages of pregnancy with my oldest!! :happydance: Sorry about the BFN, but your symptoms seem so promising?! :dust:

On the bright side he is my sperm donor and I still got the sperm but just the old fashioned way. Today he asks if I would prefer to save my money and continue doing it that way. I just don't know. It would be nice not to spend $1000 every time and that is coming out of my savings. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Em - Is he providing the sample tomorrow? As far as I know, it's not as much an issue of when YOU last BDed, but for the donor. I think if he provides a sample that has a high enough :spermy: count, they'll do it. FXed for you!

Well the good thing about him they said he has excellent sperm and he recovers quickly. They told him no bding 24 hours before donation and me no bding 3-5 days before donation. Which confused me but never thought it would be an issue.


----------



## lomelindi17

Emilie maybe you should try just bd'ing with him this month and do your iui next month? hehe maybe fate has had this in store for you the whole time and he is the one you're meant to be with  I'm a hopeless romantic sometimes though haha


----------



## EmilieBrianne

lomelindi17 said:


> Emilie maybe you should try just bd'ing with him this month and do your iui next month? hehe maybe fate has had this in store for you the whole time and he is the one you're meant to be with  I'm a hopeless romantic sometimes though haha

I am thinking about just bding with him until my cycles regulate back out.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi I just wondered if other people have EWCM and 'fertile' cm after ovulation too? I ovulated around a week ago but still experiencing it?


----------



## EElse

tinkerbelle: I also have fertile CM after Ovulation - had some watery creamy CM yesterday and also a few days ago. Not sure if I should pick the watery tab or the creamy one because it is a mix between the two - not thick like creamy cm usually is.

Last cycle I had ewcm after O as well.

At the moment I am 11dpo and I will test tomorrow (if I can get a test today - don't have any at the moment).

Other symptoms include nausea, dizziness, backache, sensitive nipples and constipation.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test and a H&H 9 months to those who got their :bfp:


----------



## loves_eeyore

Bfn 8dpo here!


----------



## AngelOb

Still early yet, that :bfp: may be right around the corner. 

Symptom wise for me at 10dpo right now would be slight heavy feeling in my bbs, cramping on and off, had a vivid dream last night but still nothing like I had when I was pregnant before. Hard not to get my hopes up but I know this cycle is unlikely. We'll see in 4 days...


----------



## loves_eeyore

Eelse & Angel all ur symptoms sound promising! Fingers crossed for u! 
I still have sore boobs & 3rd day of cramps so could be either!


----------



## KrissyB

Em - That's so strange - I wonder what difference it makes if you BD. Unfortunately (as you may know) IUI doesn't do a whole lot for fertility chances for people with endo (especially moderate-severe) anyway. So if both of you are comfortable with trying naturally, then I say go for it!


----------



## ColbysMommy

Took a cheapie test this morning was :bfn: 
I have been having symptoms tho.
lots of cramping, heighten sense of smell, headaches, food cravings, nausea, CM.
I'm trying to hold out hope but it's so hard when u see :bfn:


----------



## NavyLadybug

12dpo and :bfn: :cry: I definitely feel out now. The :witch: is due day after tomorrow (18th) so now I'm just waiting I guess


----------



## trea0025

Well AF made her unwelcome visit this morning :(. I had no symptoms whatsoever so it wasn't a shock. Here's hoping for a Christmas baby!!


----------



## ksybr10

So gearing up to test soon, just wondering if there are any tests that are more sensitive then then others that I can buy in the stores. I saw that a lot of people but off amazon, which I probably will do next time. I usually use First Response or Clearblue. But they get so expensive after awhile.


----------



## ColbysMommy

Sorry to hear that trea :hugs: 
:dust: 
hopeing next month you get a :bfp:


----------



## NavyLadybug

ksybr10 said:


> So gearing up to test soon, just wondering if there are any tests that are more sensitive then then others that I can buy in the stores. I saw that a lot of people but off amazon, which I probably will do next time. I usually use First Response or Clearblue. But they get so expensive after awhile.

Here's a list with their sensitivities :)
https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hpt.html


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning everyone! So sorry for those the witch got over the weekend and this morning. :( Hoping April is a great month!

Congrats to the BFP's from the weekend! H&H 9 months to all!

AFM - 5dpo and probably going to test Friday/Saturday. No symptoms yet. Looking for my usual early symptoms of CM, acne, and sore boobs!


----------



## Desiree1694

ok I'm 12 dpo today was 11 yesterday took 2 tests yesterday and faint lines on both dollar store test and frer, took 2 tests this morning just cheapie and dollar store test both still very faint I would think they should have darkened considerably but none the less lines are still there in time limit I wouldn't think I would be getting evaps on all these test with in time limit and with color because they are different brands dollar store test is darker but really not much? what to think???


----------



## NavyLadybug

Desiree1694 said:


> ok I'm 12 dpo today was 11 yesterday took 2 tests yesterday and faint lines on both dollar store test and frer, took 2 tests this morning just cheapie and dollar store test both still very faint I would think they should have darkened considerably but none the less lines are still there in time limit I wouldn't think I would be getting evaps on all these test with in time limit and with color because they are different brands dollar store test is darker but really not much? what to think???

It usually takes up to 48 hours to completely double the HcG and the lines become noticeably darker :) If they're still not darker by tomorrow I would contact your Dr for a blood test so they can see you numbers


----------



## Desiree1694

Thank you for your response the dollar store test is a little darker just not how I thought it would be I guess yesterday I had to tilt it to see it good today I can just lay it on the counter and see it its just very faint


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Em - That's so strange - I wonder what difference it makes if you BD. Unfortunately (as you may know) IUI doesn't do a whole lot for fertility chances for people with endo (especially moderate-severe) anyway. So if both of you are comfortable with trying naturally, then I say go for it!

Only reason I was doing iui was becAuse I was using a sperm donor.


----------



## faith2015

Desiree1694 said:


> Thank you for your response the dollar store test is a little darker just not how I thought it would be I guess yesterday I had to tilt it to see it good today I can just lay it on the counter and see it its just very faint

FX'd that it gets darker!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aley28

tinkerbelle, you can definitely get EWCM after ovulation! If I got anything besides sticky, it was usually 'watery' cm. FX'd it means a BFP for you :flower:

EElse, your symptoms sound very promising!! I can't wait to hear about your tests tomorrow!! :happydance:

Fabpop, bummer about the BFN... but you could see a BFP as early as tomorrow! FX'd!

AngelOB, unlikely doesn't mean impossible. It only takes one! :dust:

ColbysMommy, BFNs are disheartening :hugs: I hope tomorrow brings a different result for you!

Navy, sorry for the BFN :hugs:

Oh no, Trea! Sorry the witch came to visit! :hugs:

ksbyr, I stopped buying the expensive tests and went and picked up a handful of tests at the dollar store - $1/each. Not as cheap as the internet cheapie, but better than $3+ a pop! They are decently sensitive too. :thumbup:

Kozmik, I didn't get any symptoms until 7DPO! FX'd!

Desiree, congrats -- that sounds like your BFP! :happydance: I agree that if you skip a day between tests, you're more likely to see a noticeable progression. Resisting is hard, but the definitely darker tests are worth it IMO! :)

Emillie, I think I'd just go the BDing route with this guy too -- seems much easier than the IUI route, especially if you are both comfortable with it! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just found out DH is going on a ship (He's in the USN) for over a month. So I'm out for April and May by default. I O April 1st and April 29th so no April :bfp: or May :bfp:, maybe we'll get lucky on my May O on the 27th.........


----------



## aley28

Navy, :hugs: Having to TTC around gaps like that must be frustrating!


----------



## NavyLadybug

aley28 said:


> Navy, :hugs: Having to TTC around gaps like that must be frustrating!


Hey just got told today that he's going and he leaves on the 25th, had he left just 2-3 days later I could at least HOPE we caught an egg since spermies live in the tracts for up to 5 days. :cry:


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry to hear that Navy, missing that time frame is so hard when your are ttc. Maybe your bfn was just too early, not out yet


----------



## Alidravana

Hi Ladies,

Finally got through reading all 133 pages of this thread, a very active bunch on here :). I'm a little late to join, but I find I get so busy trying to determine ovulation and doing enough :sex: at the start of the month that I am then scrambling to catch up on relevant threads.

My temps have been a little wacky this month and FF is guessing that I ovulated on March 7 (CD12) while I think it may have been more like March 11 (CD16). So I am either 5 dpo or 9 dpo at the moment, which is making when to test interesting. I have tried an Equate test but I am pretty sure it is a BFN.

I am having incredibly sore boobs, enough so that it affected my sleep last night. The pains are on and off, but they also feel warm and look a little more veiny. My lower and upper back are sore and I have been getting some twinges in what feels like my ovaries. Now this is only my second cycle off of BC, but the last cycle all I got was a headache and cramps before my period, the boob pain is something that is completely new.

I am planning on testing again this Saturday, as it is DH's bday. I only have one test left, so I am hoping this will help me hold off on POAS prior to this date.

Jenny


----------



## NavyLadybug

AngelOb said:


> Sorry to hear that Navy, missing that time frame is so hard when your are ttc. Maybe your bfn was just too early, not out yet

I'm 12dpo so if its late it'll be the latest I've ever gotten a :bfp: I still have a little hope but its shrinking fast :cry:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Jenny! 

Sorry to those the :witch: got!

Tested today at 11DPO and I think I see a super faint line!

here are some pics!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-03-16 at 12.21.25 PM.png
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 24









Screen Shot 2015-03-16 at 12.21.33 PM.png
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sunn

TeacherLynn said:


> Sunn - that sounds like it could be IB bleeding, in which case to wouldn't get a BFP for a few days. You're not out yet!

ThankYou Teacher Lynn,
I was hoping that could possibly be it but I tested also the following day and got a stark white test again : (,
However the fact that no more bleeding occurred after the one or two more potty trips following gives me faith , and a little excitement that I am desperatly attempting to shush so as to not get my hopes up , and then feel the hard letdown if and when the witch does show....
ThanKyKy soo much for the reply : )


----------



## AJCash

Can you move me up to the 25th?

Finally got my CH.


----------



## Niksmommy

Alidravana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Finally got through reading all 133 pages of this thread, a very active bunch on here :). I'm a little late to join, but I find I get so busy trying to determine ovulation and doing enough :sex: at the start of the month that I am then scrambling to catch up on relevant threads.
> 
> My temps have been a little wacky this month and FF is guessing that I ovulated on March 7 (CD12) while I think it may have been more like March 11 (CD16). So I am either 5 dpo or 9 dpo at the moment, which is making when to test interesting. I have tried an Equate test but I am pretty sure it is a BFN.
> 
> I am having incredibly sore boobs, enough so that it affected my sleep last night. The pains are on and off, but they also feel warm and look a little more veiny. My lower and upper back are sore and I have been getting some twinges in what feels like my ovaries. Now this is only my second cycle off of BC, but the last cycle all I got was a headache and cramps before my period, the boob pain is something that is completely new.
> 
> I am planning on testing again this Saturday, as it is DH's bday. I only have one test left, so I am hoping this will help me hold off on POAS prior to this date.
> 
> Jenny

Hi Jenny!

This is also my 2nd month off bc. Your symptoms sound just like mine. AF is due 3/21-3/22. I was thinking about testing in the morning, although it may still be too soon. I am approx 9 dpo today. I ovulated around 3/7-3/8. My boobs have really been messing with my mind. Last night they were so sore and veiny. This morning they are still sore but not as much. Normally my pms boobs is just pain on the side but this pain is my whole boob. Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## aley28

Navy, FX'd you ovulate early next cycle :hugs:

:wave: Alidravana, your symptoms sound promising - the veiny boobs especially! :thumbup: I hope your next test shows a second line!! :dust:

borr, something is catching my eye on the inverted test ... FX'd it turns out to be a BFP!! :happydance:

Sunn, trying not to get your hopes up every cycle is hard! I hope you don't get the witch this time around :dust:

Yay for the crosshairs, AJCash!! :happydance: I'll move your date!


----------



## KozmikKitten

borr - I really think I see something on your test! Heres hoping!!


----------



## Simplechick

I have a question for those who watch their CM-

Is watery cm mean ovulation is close? If it's watery one day, then full on stretchy thicker like ewcm the next, does that mean ovulation is on its way? 

Had a neg OV test one day, skipped a day, then had a super positive the next day, and the next day....had watery cm on the da I skipped the OV test...trying to figure out when I possibly ovulated, because I had pretty strong cramping on an ovary two days after the last positive OV test..., yet was 'due' to ovulate the day I got the first positive test. So confusing!!! I've never done charting or temping...and not ready to commit to that much stuff yet. Any ideas?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Simplechick said:


> I have a question for those who watch their CM-
> 
> Is watery cm mean ovulation is close? If it's watery one day, then full on stretchy thicker like ewcm the next, does that mean ovulation is on its way?
> 
> Had a neg OV test one day, skipped a day, then had a super positive the next day, and the next day....had watery cm on the da I skipped the OV test...trying to figure out when I possibly ovulated, because I had pretty strong cramping on an ovary two days after the last positive OV test..., yet was 'due' to ovulate the day I got the first positive test. So confusing!!! I've never done charting or temping...and not ready to commit to that much stuff yet. Any ideas?

Hi there! :flower:
I'm no CM or O expert, but what I read is that Ovulation is 12-36 hours after the FIRST pos OPK...so I think that would put you right on point from when you had your O pains. 
Stretchy egg white CM is the most fertile, and usually means you are going to O "soon" but "soon" could really mean 1-4 days I think! Some people still get it after they O, too.


----------



## lesh07

Congrats to all who have received their bfp's...Xx

AFM...I am out again this month as AF arrived today! On to month 25!!!! :( Heartbroken doesn't cover it. Xx


----------



## FabPop

I got my account back! I need to catch up on posts since earlier, but I've just started spotting! Early AF or IB please let it b the latter!! I'm also poorly in bed bleurgh.. X


----------



## EElse

Got myself two tests and I caved and took one after a five hour hold - it was negative.

Not losing too much hope though, since it could still become a bfp (11 dpo).

Think I'll test again on Thursday (day AF is due), if I don't cave before then... LOL!

Borr: I hope that this is a :bfp: in the making for you. Fx that the line gets darker if you test in a few days.

Good luck everyone! Welcome to the newbies and :dust: to us all!


----------



## jwac

Well my cramping has stopped and so far no other "symptoms". I tested yesterday at 7dpo and it was negative (shocker!) so I'm waiting till Friday. If it's still negative then I should see AF Sunday and onto cycle 2.


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry to hear that Lesh, hopefully you'll get your rainbow soon. 

Yay fabpop! Glad to see you got it back


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

Hope you are all good. Congrats on the new BFPs. Sorry to those who the witch got, fx'd for you all.

I'm sorry to say that I'm out and will be out for a while.

I've had three consecutive failed IUIs :cry: and need to take some time out to gather myself emotionally, psychologically and physically. 

I am in awe of the women here who are so strong and who can keep going. Keep it up girls :thumbup:

I will decide on my next step and use the time to save some money for what that might be.

I'll be popping online every now and then to ask for advice or have some questions answered, but won't be back in a tww forum for a while.

I'd like to wish you all the very best with TTC and TWW.

:dust: to all.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Sunn

: ( , next try coming right up tho !! Fx


----------



## danielle1984

Well false alarm! It wasn't AF that showed up yesterday. I spotted and the discharge was brown. But that was it! No AF. I have a yeast infection and tons of cm to the point that it wets my panties and pants! Sorry for the tmi. Hope it's a good sign. I doubt the infection has anything to do with pregnancy (we just lubricant and I think that might have cause it....I'm going to have to find another brand).


----------



## jwac

Well my new tests came in today so I tried a couple out this afternoon. 8dpo are these evaps? I'll be testing first thing in the morning. 


https://i59.tinypic.com/2qajl8j.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

jwac said:


> Well my new tests came in today so I tried a couple out this afternoon. 8dpo are these evaps? I'll be testing first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The top one looks positive to me - did the line show up during the time limit? Hope its clear in the morning!!


----------



## ksybr10

I'm still having the same symptoms. Sensitive nips that are perked, really bad acne, twinges, nausea, and really really tired. 

Looks like i'm at the 7dpo/8dpo, took a test and it was negative of course. (I'm not testing anymore until definite missed period!) Definitely hopeful because I've never felt this miserable! But who knows!

This afternoon, I went pee and wiped -- had this weird yellow like cm that looked almost like jelly. ( ew, I know tmi!) Not a lot but enough to notice it. Anyone ever had this?


----------



## danielle1984

Looks positive to me


----------



## jwac

Yes it was in the time limit. I'll test again tomorrow and see


----------



## Desiree1694

Well I've now took 7 test with 2 super faint lines 3 different kinds of tests getting discouraged hoping for a strong line soon


----------



## jwac

Desiree1694 said:


> Well I've now took 7 test with 2 super faint lines 3 different kinds of tests getting discouraged hoping for a strong line soon

Sorry I have trouble keeping up. How many dpo are you? I hope you get strong lines soon!


----------



## faith2015

That's looks like the start of a BFP!!


----------



## Desiree1694

12 dpo today


----------



## penelopejones

Looks like more bfps in the making! Danielle, Des, Jwac? 

Who was it that had the yeast infection? That happened to me this month right around O and I got my BFP about a week later.


----------



## AJCash

I had a sinus infection that required antibiotics, which OF COURSE led to a YI..... I'm actually surprised that I ovulated just fine this cycle.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Wow, my first day back to work after spring break and I have to read through five pages to catch up. :wacko:

Congrats to all those BFPs and light, but on the way to BFPs! :happydance:

Someone (I'm sorry I forgot who it was) was just talking about yellow jelly cm and I have the same question, because that has been happening to me the last couple of days. But then today, my cm is extremely watery, just like when O is near, and that has never happened to me between O and AF. I'm hoping both the yellow and lots of watery cm are good signs. :)

I have been crazy testing every morning and of course all are negatives, but I'm barely 8 dpo today, so I'm holding on to some hope. I don't have any symptoms except the cm and the "boob heartburn" which comes and goes. My boobs aren't sore or sensitive or anything though.


----------



## Niksmommy

TeacherLynn said:


> Wow, my first day back to work after spring break and I have to read through five pages to catch up. :wacko:
> 
> Congrats to all those BFPs and light, but on the way to BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> Someone (I'm sorry I forgot who it was) was just talking about yellow jelly cm and I have the same question, because that has been happening to me the last couple of days. But then today, my cm is extremely watery, just like when O is near, and that has never happened to me between O and AF. I'm hoping both the yellow and lots of watery cm are good signs. :)
> 
> I have been crazy testing every morning and of course all are negatives, but I'm barely 8 dpo today, so I'm holding on to some hope. I don't have any symptoms except the cm and the "boob heartburn" which comes and goes. My boobs aren't sore or sensitive or anything though.

I am 9 dpo today. I had been getting creamy cm, lots of it until around the end of last week when I got one gob of jelly like. Since then I have been watery. Its so much that it keeps me feeling wet all the time. Really hoping its a good sign. Since 7 dpo my boobs have been hurting too. Guess we will have to wait and see. Good Luck!


----------



## ksybr10

Niksmmomy I believe we are testing about the same day. & I was the one talking about the yellow jelly like cm.

I keep have the boob burning as well, also tummy/bb twinges. But I do have very sensitive nips that are perked as well. (Usually pretty inverted.) My cm is now creamy after a few hours. So weird I've never had this! 

I keep testing too way too early and I've finally told myself that I'm not testing until atleast closer or missed AF. 

Hopefully it's a good sign for us!


----------



## ksybr10

Oops TeacherLynn, I was the one talking about the yellow jelly like cm.

Sorry Niksmommy! Meant to separate comments on thread, lol.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Okay gotcha! :) I sure it's a great sign for all three of us!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to those with BFPs or possible & sorry to those the witch got!

AFM: I am CD14 & my fertile window starts tomorrow according to Glow app. Still in the boring stage over here.


----------



## LadyElle

I'm now 16dpo. No Af, no bfp. I have a very regular 26 day cycle. I've taken two FRERs and countless $ store tests and seen nothing but bfns. I've got tons of symptoms and no signs of AF. I'm so confused. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## Niksmommy

Went pee today after work and had some bright pink spotting just when I wipe. Pretty sure its gone now but gonna go check in a bit. Hope its implantation. My boobs still hurt and with AF they usually stop either right before or when it starts. Wonder if this means I can test in a couple of days. I still haven't tested.


----------



## ksybr10

Hopefully it's implantation bleeding, I've been looking out for that too. Although, they say not everyone experiences that.. so we'll see. I don't even feel like AF is even coming anytime soon.


----------



## Niksmommy

It appears to be gone but now I am having a little cramping. Hopefully it is implantation and not AF coming really early


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> tinkerbelle, you can definitely get EWCM after ovulation! If I got anything besides sticky, it was usually 'watery' cm. FX'd it means a BFP for you :flower:
> 
> EElse, your symptoms sound very promising!! I can't wait to hear about your tests tomorrow!! :happydance:
> 
> Fabpop, bummer about the BFN... but you could see a BFP as early as tomorrow! FX'd!
> 
> AngelOB, unlikely doesn't mean impossible. It only takes one! :dust:
> 
> ColbysMommy, BFNs are disheartening :hugs: I hope tomorrow brings a different result for you!
> 
> Navy, sorry for the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Oh no, Trea! Sorry the witch came to visit! :hugs:
> 
> ksbyr, I stopped buying the expensive tests and went and picked up a handful of tests at the dollar store - $1/each. Not as cheap as the internet cheapie, but better than $3+ a pop! They are decently sensitive too. :thumbup:
> 
> Kozmik, I didn't get any symptoms until 7DPO! FX'd!
> 
> Desiree, congrats -- that sounds like your BFP! :happydance: I agree that if you skip a day between tests, you're more likely to see a noticeable progression. Resisting is hard, but the definitely darker tests are worth it IMO! :)
> 
> Emillie, I think I'd just go the BDing route with this guy too -- seems much easier than the IUI route, especially if you are both comfortable with it! :)

So I am going to do the bd route. It is weird though he is the first guy I have bd with that I am not in a relationship with. But we have been friends forever though.


----------



## aley28

lesh, I'm so sorry the witch came again. :hugs: I really really hope that April brings your rainbow baby :hugs:

Yay FabPop, for getting your account back! :happydance: FX'd the spotting is actually a baby snuggling in?!?

EElse, I hope you get your BFP this cycle! Still plenty of time for one to show up :dust:

Bajayby, My thoughts are with you :hugs: I hope you can determine your next step, or perhaps you'll get a surprise BFP in the meantime? :hugs:

danielle, well YAY for it not being AF after all!! FX'd it was implantation bleeding then!! :dust:
Although the YI is a downer. I've had more of those in my life than I care to even think about :growlmad:

jwac, I can see a line on both those tests!! FX'd its not an evap!! :dust:

ksybr and TeacherLyn, I've only ever had yellowish CM during pregnancy, that I can think of. :thumbup:

Desiree, try cutting out fluids about 1-2 hours earlier than usual before bed, then pee before bed, and then test with FMU. I get much darker urine that way, which might give you a darker line?! Good luck!!

AJCash, I get a YI every time I have to go on anti-biotics too. :growlmad: Every. Time.

SilasLove, actually you are getting to the more exciting part of the cycle! At least you can put some energy into BDing like crazy for the next few days! :) :dust:

LadyElle, that sounds so frustrating!! Can you go in for a blood test? :hugs: I hope you get an answer soon!!

Niksmommy, if it was implantation, you may be able to get a line in a couple of days! FX'd! :dust:

Emillie, I would do the BDing route too, I think. More fun for one, but you also don't have to worry about when you're "allowed" to BD, and you can just aim for every day or whatever. I hope this guy has super sperm and you get a sticky baby very soon! :hugs:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Emillie, I would do the BDing route too, I think. More fun for one, but you also don't have to worry about when you're "allowed" to BD, and you can just aim for every day or whatever. I hope this guy has super sperm and you get a sticky baby very soon! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I have ptsd so either way is hard for me. But definitely easier on me bding. I am terrified to get pregnant too. BecAuse of the what ifs


----------



## pradabooties

Hi all!

Sounds like some of us are having pretty positive signs! Congratulations to any BFPs I've missed since being on here last

Just checking in to update that my AF is due today and it is now about 4pm here with no sign of it so far. Could be late though so I'm still going to wait to test til Friday! 

I'm surprised at how well I've fought the urge to POAS. I swear in the past 6 months I would've used at least 10 HPT!!! So silly. Not sure how much they cost where everyone else lives but the cheapest I can find in Australia is $6 for ONE dip and read or about $12 for a FRER so POAS is not a cheap urge to have :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats to all the new :bfp: and sorry to those whom the :witch: got! Hope next month is better for you!

I'm 9dpo (I think) now. I feel different from last month with my CP which I don't know if it's a good or bad thing. None of the post O symptoms have been strong this time around but maybe I'm just not looking for them as hard! I've had some twinges in my stomach and last night my boobs were sore. My nipples also felt itchy which happened last month. I've also had sore hips and a shivery feeling every once in a while. I hope it's not just me getting sick!! On the plus side I'm having no overwhelming urge to POAS... Yet!


----------



## Emiloo

I got my crosshairs today so officially in the TWW now! Still planning on waiting to test until AF is 1 day late this cycle! So testing next Friday 13dpo hopefully!


----------



## kakae

So two days ago I thought the witch had come as there was blood when I wiped. A few hours later nothing but a tiny bit of old brown blood. Then nothing for the rest of day. Today when I wiped a tiny bit of red and then nothing. I'm sure now that I have written this af will be here in the morning lol


----------



## ksybr10

Alright so up for work this morning, went to the bathroom and wiped and there was brown slime lol... yes that's how I'd put it..


----------



## FabPop

aley28 said:


> Yay FabPop, for getting ur account back! :happydance: FX'd the spotting is actually a baby snuggling in?!?

Thanks for ur lovely positivity though I had 2 days of spotting before AF last cycle so I'll just have to wait & c, bfn at 9dpo today x


----------



## ksybr10

So symptoms today include: brown with a spot of red when I wipe, nausea, backache, acne, and sore bbs.


----------



## AngelOb

So 11dpo today and part of me feels out. Had some cramping last night and a tiny bit of ewcm which I read could go either way for bfp or AF. My bbs aren't as sore as they have been with my other two bfps either. 3-4 more days till testing


----------



## NavyLadybug

13dpo and again :bfn: Definitely feel out, now for AF to show so that I can just get the next two O's over with til DH gets back :cry:


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Navy! I hope you get your bfp. 

Bding is very fun, but we bd no matter what :haha: I swear we should probably reproduce like rabbits at the rate we go. (Tmi, I know lol)


----------



## NavyLadybug

SilasLove said:


> Sorry Navy! I hope you get your bfp.
> 
> Bding is very fun, but we bd no matter what :haha: I swear we should probably reproduce like rabbits at the rate we go. (Tmi, I know lol)

DH will be gone for around a month, missing my next two O's on April 1st and 29th. Once he gets back though we're gonna try for the "Every other day" BD plan. I'll be starting my first round of Clomid that cycle so fx'd it works


----------



## bxsr

I'm out for this month...it looks like I may have experienced a chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## Petal1

Hi, can i ask if anybody takes vitamins like folic acid when ttc? At first i was taking them but now we're at cycle #4 of ttc and they can be expensive. Surely it's okay to start taking once i know for sure that i have a bfp? Xx


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry navy, hope these two cycles go quick. 

Bxsr so sorry to hear about the possible chemical. I had to go through it and it's definitely tough. Hope you get your rainbow soon


----------



## BananaBabs

I'm really sorry to hear that bxsr :hugs:

Navy, you're not out til AF, you never know. 

On a 28 day cycle (not 100% sure when I O'd) I tested a BFN on cd24, 26 and 27. Tested this morning and I think I see a line, but at this stage I'm not sure what I see anymore! Afraid it might be an evap so won't be convinced until I do another tomorrow I think.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0694.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## AngelOb

I see it, faint but I would say definite :bfp:


----------



## SweetV

That looks positive to me!

I have been on prenatal and folic acid for almost 2 years. It isn't a requirement to take them while ttc but a really good idea to have a vitamin reserve. NT development happens within the first few weeks of conception so by the time you get a bfp you need that folic acid in your system. If you eat well though it's not so much of a concern.


----------



## faith2015

it looks like a :bfp: to me!!! FX'd :dust:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Bxsr, I had a CP in February, I feel you. So sorry :hugs:


Banana, looks positive to me!!! :D


----------



## KrissyB

Super-duper-ultra-mega light shadow line this morning.... but between the Hcg trigger and potential for evaps on these strips, It's nothing to really give much thought to. But who knows - I'll test again in 2 days and see how it goes.


----------



## EElse

Petal1 said:


> Hi, can i ask if anybody takes vitamins like folic acid when ttc? At first i was taking them but now we're at cycle #4 of ttc and they can be expensive. Surely it's okay to start taking once i know for sure that i have a bfp? Xx

Hi Petal1.

The folic acid is good to take during pregnancy and where possible, during the ttc journey.

When I first started taking folic acid, I went to our local Dischem pharmacy and saw all the various brands that sell folic acid - as you say, they can become quite expensive.

While standing there, undecided on the best brand to choose, one of the ladies who work there came to assist. I told her what I needed and she said to follow her. She went to the back where people get prescription medication and brought me a bottle of folic acid - called BE-TAB folic acid.

Where the bottles in the aisle went for anything between R50 and R150 (about $4 - $13) for a bottle of 30, this one she brought out was R23 ($2) for 100.

I am now set for life with these tabs... LOL!!

Don't know how much they will be there by you but you can always go ask the people behind the prescription counter if they sell them there...

Hope that you can still keep taking them! 

Good luck everyone and :dust: to all us hopefuls!


----------



## ColbysMommy

I'm not 100% sure. But took a test this morning and I can see a very very faint line Idk if it's just me seeing things. I asked navy and she also says she sees it. Fxd for a :bfp: and hope it darkens tomorrow.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm 99% sure ColbysMommy is pregnant!!!! Everyone see's that line right?! I think this makes 17 :bfp: on by St Patricks!!!! Stick, beany, stick!!

(It's really faint, you have to enlarge it, but if you go here: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=386033

You can see on the inversion that its def there!!!!)
 



Attached Files:







colbysmommy.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## AngelOb

I definitely see it. I think congrats are in order! Yay :bfp: !!


----------



## ksybr10

That is so positive, colbysmommy!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

That is a very clear line Colby! I just worry a little bit because it's thin and FRER's can give nasty evaps. FXed super tight for you that you get a beautiful progression over the next few days! :dust: Certainly looks like you're lining up to be :bfp: #17! 
Other people on here who are better squinters may be able to give you a clearer answer.


----------



## ColbysMommy

I took the picture of the test within 5 minutes of taking the test so the line definitely appeared within the time frame of the test so I don't think it's an evaporation line.


----------



## FabPop

Banana & Colbys I see lines!! &#128522;


----------



## FabPop

Colbysmummy had u been using IC's before the frer & did u see any lines before? (I'm just being nosey)


----------



## ColbysMommy

Fabpop. I had used some 88 cent ones from Wal-Mart yesterday and there was no line at all.


----------



## faith2015

colbysmommy - that looks like a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Desiree1694

I guess I had another chemical pregnancy 9 positive tests and this morning I started with major stomach cramps and bleeding :( completely gutted I am now vowing that I will not take an early test again because this is by far to much heart ache!


----------



## faith2015

Desiree1694 said:


> I guess I had another chemical pregnancy 9 positive tests and this morning I started with major stomach cramps and bleeding :( completely gutted I am now vowing that I will not take an early test again because this is by far to much heart ache!

I am sorry Desiree :hugs:


----------



## FabPop

ColbysMommy said:


> Fabpop. I had used some 88 cent ones from Wal-Mart yesterday and there was no line at all.

That gives me hope thanks! Congratulations :-Do x


----------



## FabPop

Desiree1694 said:


> I guess I had another chemical pregnancy 9 positive tests and this morning I started with major stomach cramps and bleeding :( completely gutted I am now vowing that I will not take an early test again because this is by far to much heart ache!

Soo sorry xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Desiree1694 said:


> I guess I had another chemical pregnancy 9 positive tests and this morning I started with major stomach cramps and bleeding :( completely gutted I am now vowing that I will not take an early test again because this is by far to much heart ache!


So sorry Desiree :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelOb

So sorry Desiree


----------



## ColbysMommy

So so sorry Desiree :( 
:hugs:


----------



## jwac

Sorry Desiree.


----------



## Desiree1694

Thank you


----------



## BananaBabs

Really sorry Desiree xx


----------



## SilasLove

I def say BFP colbysmommy!

Sorry desiree!


----------



## jwac

Took this with SMU

https://i62.tinypic.com/1183n04.jpg


----------



## mrsverhey

Jwac I am terrible for line eye but I am fairly certain I see something there!! I would wait a day and test again! How many DPO are you? Prayers for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Niksmommy

broke down and tested this am. got a faint positive at 10 dpo. used frer with smu
 



Attached Files:







Snapchat-1219234650704455256.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats NiksMommy!!! Def a :bfp:


----------



## ksybr10

I may be out.. looks like AF showed her face 6/7 days early.. it's not what I usually expect as a period.


----------



## Niksmommy

ksybr10 said:


> I may be out.. looks like AF showed her face 6/7 days early.. it's not what I usually expect as a period.

I had spotting for a few hours last night. it was very pink and only when I wiped. I also had bad cramps. Like AF. What are you experiencing?


----------



## jwac

mrsverhey said:


> Jwac I am terrible for line eye but I am fairly certain I see something there!! I would wait a day and test again! How many DPO are you? Prayers for a sticky bean!!!

9dpo! :dohh: It is a stronger line in person. I'll test again Friday and if still positive and stronger I'll be calling the doctor.


----------



## jwac

Congrats NiksMommy!


----------



## ksybr10

I had like a little brown discharge this morning when I wiped and it went away.. now I have red discharge only when I wipe wipe but it's not only little dots.. have a little cramping abut my bbs are still sore and I'm nausea.


----------



## faith2015

jwac it looks like a :bfp: same with you Niksmommy ;)

yayay all these :bfp: are giving us all hope!!!!!


----------



## Niksmommy

ksybr10 said:


> I had like a little brown discharge this morning when I wiped and it went away.. now I have red discharge only when I wipe wipe but it's not only little dots.. have a little cramping abut my bbs are still sore and I'm nausea.

I had more than a few dots and it lasted for hours. I actually thought it was af coming really early especially since I had cramps too. but my boobs stayed sore which is weird for me. normally they are perfectly normal by the time af starts to show. how many dpo are you? are your cycles regular?


----------



## FabPop

Yay! Jwac & Niksmommy! Congratulations!


----------



## ksybr10

My cycles aren't regular at all. I'd say I'm 8/9dpo. I ovulated match 8th/9th. I was using opks clear blue. Last menstrual was Feb 11th.


----------



## Niksmommy

ksybr10 said:


> My cycles aren't regular at all. I'd say I'm 8/9dpo. I ovulated match 8th/9th. I was using opks clear blue. Last menstrual was Feb 11th.

Spotting would be just about right for 8/9 dpo. I was the same (8/9 dpo) when I got it last night.


----------



## ksybr10

Maybe I will stay hopeful.. we will see.. don't feel too hopeful right now lol.


----------



## aley28

Golly, 7 pages behind when I finally catch up this morning!! :rofl: LOADS of BFPs today, too - holy cow!! :happydance:

pradabooties, FX'd you get a BFP on Friday!! I'm impressed you can hold out that long!! :happydance:

LynAnne, I think your symptoms so far seem promising! :dust:

Emiloo, yay for crosshairs!! :happydance: Next Friday doesn't seem so far away :winkwink: FX'd you got it!!

kakae, FX'd the weird spotting was implantation!! :dust:

ksbyr, I hope the spotting is not the witch! Its hard to keep up hope when you see bleeding though :hugs: FX'd!

Sorry for another BFN, Navy :hugs:

SilasLove, I'm jealous you can get so much BDing in!! I just don't have the libido, even though I rationally know I love sex. :rofl:

So sorry to hear that, bxsr :hugs: I hope you get a sticky BFP next cycle!! :dust:

BananaBabs, I definitely see a line there!!! :yipee: Congratulations!!!!

KrissyB, oooh, I hope your super duper faint line turns darker!!!! :dust:

Congratulations, ColbysMommy!! Definite BFP!! :yipee:

Desiree, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hope you're doing OK

jwac, you've got a BFP too!!! :yipee: Congrats!!!

AND Niksmommy!!! :happydance: Congrats to you, too!! That's a nice line for 9DPO!


----------



## BananaBabs

Congrats ColbysMommy, jwac and Niksmommy, definite BFPs on all!!

Tested again on a FRER, much clearer line, booking an appointment with doc tomorrow :) 

Happy Paddys day and best of luck to all hopefuls this month and next xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0697.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17


----------



## drjo718

Jeez ladies, the bfps are rolling in! Congrats!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Fabpop - I feel the same way! I have been using Internet cheapies and they are so stark white I cried this morning. I think I might try a FRER tomorrow. Have you been only using cheapies too?


----------



## AJCash

I love how this thread has already smashed last month's numbers and we're just at the 17th! What did they put in the water this month?


----------



## AngelOb

So many :bfp:s! Congrats all you ladies!


----------



## aley28

AJCash said:


> I love how this thread has already smashed last month's numbers and we're just at the 17th! *What did they put in the water this month?*

Sperm.

:rofl:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> AJCash said:
> 
> 
> I love how this thread has already smashed last month's numbers and we're just at the 17th! *What did they put in the water this month?*
> 
> Sperm.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Best answer ever!!! I am laughing so hard.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats to all the new BFP's! Thats amazing stuff!


So sorry about the CP, desiree. Been there. Hugs to you!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congratulations to all the BFPs what a very lucky thread. I wish you all a happy and healthy 9mths.
To all those still waiting fx for u x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulation to all the ladies with :bfp:!! so many I lost count and track :haha:

What a lucky thread! 

Afm, 12dpo test today was completely white so I can say I am out! Just waiting on AF, won't be testing anymore :) good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## FabPop

TeacherLynn said:


> Fabpop - I feel the same way! I have been using Internet cheapies and they are so stark white I cried this morning. I think I might try a FRER tomorrow. Have you been only using cheapies too?

Yeh just the real cheap ebay ones, I was thinking about buying a frer too but I'm still spotting (literally about 5 spots over 2 days) so will wait & see what's going on with that first. I've got my fingers crossed for u!! x


----------



## KozmikKitten

All the BFP's make me want to POAS soooo bad! I cant do that until Friday! AAAggghh.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thanks. I haven't had any spotting or anything. I took a cheap one and broke into tears because I don't feel pregnant, which ironically is a sign of pregnancy lol I'm hoping the cheap ones just don't work too well


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies can i join you all? Im around 4dpo, AF due 27th, but will be testing saturday onwards :) wow lots of bfp's this month already! :D xx


----------



## Emiloo

Congratulations to all the new BFPs! Im sure I was only gone a few hours lol!! 

I MUST remain strong and wait for AF!!! Lol, I think its bad that Im already feeling the need to remind myself at 3dpo :haha:


----------



## ksybr10

I'm out.. it's definitely AF. 

Heartbreaking! On to April. Gonna go see a doc first though. ;/


----------



## LynAnne

Wow! So many BFPs! Congrats to everyone.

I have been so unlike myself today - extra irritable and indecisive. Also had some boob pain, stomach twinges and pains in my side. Just feeling out of sorts. Last night I even cried when I found out that we had run out of hot chocolate powder, like what is wrong with me?! I've been craving salty foods all evening and feeling hungry despite eating my normal dinner! I'm sure that come Saturday I'll feel stupid for getting my hopes up! :haha:


----------



## Sunn

Congrats to all the BFPs-
I beleive the witch is starting to show her face , &#128557;&#128549;&#128554;-
So fx for all the still possibles!


----------



## aley28

borr.dg.baby, sometimes people don't get a BFP until 13DPO or later!! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you :dust: 
Waiting for AF is easier than facing BFNs though :wacko:

Kozmik, Friday will be here before you know it!! :winkwink: Hang in there for just a few more days! :)

TeacherLyn, some of the cheap brands aren't as sensitive! FX'd!!

Welcome tasha!! :wave: Good luck this cycle!! You test early! :winkwink:

Emiloo - stay away from the tests!! :rofl:

ksbyr, sorry you're definitely out! :hugs: I hope April brings better luck for ya!!

LynAnne, sounds promising!!! FX'd! :dust:


----------



## Petal1

Congrats on all bfp! Lucky ladies! I'm 10dpo and bfn...that's likely to mean i'm out this month:/ xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

I have officially lost it this cycle, ladies!

I just went to check for pimples in the mirror HOPING to see one (and I did!) because I have gotten terrible acne in the past with pregnancy. Who wants to find pimples on their face?!?! ONLY someone ttc.


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats on the 4 new :bfp:! I can't believe how lucky this month is. 

Come join the November birth club thread! Or are we into December already for due dates? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2294825-41-2015-november-sparklers.html

Sorry, Des, and anyone else who is out.


----------



## LadyElle

Congrats to all the BFP's. Hope everyone has a H & H 9 months. <3 I'm officially out this month. AF showed today at 17dpo. Hoping for luck next month.


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats ladies that got a bfp!! Happy 9 months!

Tested tonight and it was bfn, but no sign of AF yet


----------



## ksybr10

DH wants to just go with flow. He wants to try and conceive stress free. No OPK's. 

I mean yeah, that would be fine and all.. but that would mean we would have to BD constantly, because I have no clue of my cycle even after months and months of trying to track it and trying to regulate it. We don't BD constantly as it is, so how is that suppose to work? I don't think that is possible to just.. "go with the flow"...

I'd really like to get into temping but it's confusing me. I've searched online but really couldn't get a clue. It's all confusing to me..


----------



## Sunn

Not the witch,-at least not yet anyways!!! Wee just more spotting really light tan but still tested and was bfn this morning


----------



## pradabooties

KozmikKitten said:


> All the BFP's make me want to POAS soooo bad! I cant do that until Friday! AAAggghh.

I'm testing Friday too! I know how you feel :wacko:


----------



## pradabooties

Hi all, 

Most recent update for me is my AF is now one day overdue. Last night I started to get a bit of back ache and very light dull abdomen ache so I thought AF was coming but so far nothing! 2 days til I'll test now unless AF shows up. 

Most recent symptoms have been yesterday I got a sort of pinching/stabbing pain on my right nipple, OH remarked my breasts felt very heavy (I haven't even told him yet that AF is late/that I suspect I could be pregnant!)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats to all the new BFPs sorry to the ladies who have had CPs that really sucks, hugs ladies.


----------



## amyamyamy

I'm out and on to next cycle :witch:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I have decided to start taking opks twice a day. I am tired of not being pregnant lol


----------



## FabPop

Morning ladies, I've got a very faint line on an IC this morning at 10dpo, I'm going to test again after I've got the kids sorted, if I get another line then I'm off to get a frer x


----------



## EElse

Lovely FabPop! I hope this is your :bfp: in the making!

Good luck and keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## FabPop

Thank u, I hope so but I may just have line eye, not sure if I see a line on the 2nd test or not! :-/ x


----------



## EElse

Did you perhaps take pics of the tests? If you did, post them and we can all stare at the tests!! :haha:


----------



## Sunn

FabPop said:


> Morning ladies, I've got a very faint line on an IC this morning at 10dpo, I'm going to test again after I've got the kids sorted, if I get another line then I'm off to get a frer x

CoNgrats !!!!


----------



## FabPop

EElse said:


> Did you perhaps take pics of the tests? If you did, post them and we can all stare at the tests!! :haha:

I tried to add a pic but it keeps saying file to big, I don't know how to shrink it?! I'm gonna pick up a frer just incase :-D


----------



## Sunn

Definitly do .& please keep us posted


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to all the BFPs! & Sorry to all who the witch got!

I am still waiting to O. Theost exciting thing I did for St Patrick's Day was buy Disney's Frozen on Ice tickets :haha: it isn't until August! But, you know, my daughters obsession is real. (She will love it.)


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats fabpop! 

Itook a test yesterday because I got a little anxious. Stark white at 11dpo maybe it was too diluted but now im really not testing until Saturday it sucks poas and not seeing a line


----------



## TeacherLynn

It sure does, Angel. I don't think I'm testing anymore either until AF doesn't show. 

Congrats Fabpop!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Dragon_Chaser said:


> loves_eeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> So I ended up testing early (3-14-15) and this is what I got. I'm testing again when I wake up in the morning because I don't trust this one since the control didn't show up all the way- probably due to me not peeing on it enough.
> 
> 
> Id TOTALLY call that a positive!!! The line is treated with antibodies that only change color when exposed to hcg, right???
> What else could make it change color??
> I see the line!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my God I'm such a douche, I thought I should b looking for a cross not just a line! In that case it's a definite :bfp: dragon I'm so sorry for being blind in the morning! :haha: Congratulations! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to totally LOL at that.... My sister is the one who strong armed me into testing a day before my AF was supposed to show up... and I was (Stupidly since I had read the instructions -.-) looking for a cross since the tests I used last month were supposed to use them. I actually buried that thing in the trash since I thought it was neg- and my sister immediately dug it out to see for herself and corrected me.... All before more then 5 minutes had passed since my pee (Test said to wait 2 and the* line* showed up immediately) I'm just paranoid because the control line didn't show up all the way. -.-Click to expand...

Have you gotten an ultrasound yet? With my last pregnancy, the lines on the test showed immediately and at 6 weeks I discovered I conceived twins! Lol would you like two babies at once? I was soooo nervous during the while pregnancy but once they were born everything was so easy :)


----------



## meek0104

So many BFPs!!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## EElse

Hi everyone!

Did another test today (13dpo) - negative.

Pretty sure I'm out as I started having cramps this morning. If AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll take another test but I think she's coming.

Good luck everyone and I hope we see some more :bfp: on this thread! :flower:


----------



## FabPop

Frer is a bfn :cry: I should b used to dodgy IC's by now :dohh: 
Good luck to any one else testing, Sorry to any one who is out..xx


----------



## TeacherLynn

Aww, I'm sorry! Mine was negative too this morning, but we aren't out until AF shows up and even then it'd just a speed bump, not a dead end. :)


----------



## FabPop

Aw I'm sorry for u too! Im going try & save the other for Friday if no Af..Just want to hurry up & know either way now! Just a speed hump that's a nice way of putting it  xx


----------



## EElse

Sorry FabPop and TeacherLynn! I feel you! I'm 13dpo - 2 negatives so far (one Monday and one today). I'll only be testing on Saturday or Sunday if AF doesn't show...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Well the :witch: is supposed to show today, I almost always have started by the time I wake up. Nada. But I have so moderate cramping on my right side that I woke up too so any time now. I'd like to get this cycle and the next two over with so that DH and I can start trying when he gets back.


----------



## mrsverhey

I have no clue how any of this temping stuff works it say I o'd on CD 34 which is what I think imposible as I have to use an Ovidrel trigger shot which happend on CD 12 so the latest I would have O'd is CD 14 Ughhh I just want to start my period and have a baby is that too much to ask?
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wantingagirl

Can you put me down for 25th march I will be 11dpo x


----------



## ksybr10

Okay so.. I'm confused now. AF showed yesterday defibutektmy not ib.. but I felt weird about it. So of course I'm still bleeding and I took a preggo test there is a line?


----------



## aley28

Petal1 - a BFN at 10DPO means very little!! The average implantation day is 9DPO, and if you consider that it would take 2-3 days _at minimum_ for hcg to rise enough to get a positive test, then the chances of getting a BFP at 10DPO are actually quite low, and you're far more likely to get one on 12 DPO and later! So don't give up hope yet!

KozmikKitten -- you want some acne?! LOL you can have mine! I'm already tired of it, and its only been going on for a couple of weeks. :growlmad: Its the terrible, painful, big, ugly ones that not even makeup can really hide. I hope I'm not breaking out like his the entire pregnancy. I miss my relatively clear skin!

danielle, sorry about the BFN, but I hope AF continues to stay away! :dust:

ksbyr, temping is very simple in practice, though reading about it sounds complicated. I'd say go get yourself a good thermometer, put it next to your bedside and download an app for your phone that lets you chart. Set your alarm for a consistent time and just start taking your temp first thing as you wake up, before you do anything else. :thumbup: Once you get that part going, the rest is just interpreting a graph, and there is software out there for that :haha: I temped vaginally because it was more accurate for me -- if you're a mouth breather while sleeping, vaginally is the way to go. :winkwink:
NTNP type of trying for a baby works great for some people, but I think it probably does take longer. I think OPKs sound confusing, but I really like temping. Your CM can tell you 3-4 days ahead of time when you need to start BD'ing, and that'll work even if you have crazy cycles. :thumbup: Unless your DH is hoping to start getting daily :sex:, :rofl:

Sunn, I hope the witch stays away for you!! :dust:

Pradabooties, I'm impressed you can hold out even though AF is officially late!! :shock: That's some serious willpower!! I hope you get your BFP :dust:

Sorry the witch gotcha amyamyamy :hugs: I hope April is luckier for you!!

Emillie, FX'd you O soon!! :dust:

SilasLove, I bet your daughter will love the Frozen on Ice!!! I want a daughter so that I can like princess stuff again. :rofl: My sons like Tangled, but that's about it. :cry: (and I won't push it -- they like what they like :rofl:)

Heya meek! :wave: Have things settled down at your house at all yet? :hugs:

EElse, I hope AF stays away!!!

FabPop, maybe you just need a couple more days for the FRER to pick it up? FX'd! So mean of ICs to give false hope :wacko:

TeacherLyn, I like that -- AF is just a speed bump, not a dead end!! :happydance: Very positive way to look at it!

Navy, sorry to hear that it feels like AF is on the way! :hugs: 

Mrsverhey, I don't know (anything at all lol) about trigger shots. But your chart clearly indicates that ovulation happened at the crosshairs. Which means that your AF (or BFP!!!) should be here in 5 days at least! Its a long cycle, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Although waiting it out suuuuucks! :wacko: :hugs:

:wave: Heya WAG!! Gotcha down, good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> Okay so.. I'm confused now. AF showed yesterday defibutektmy not ib.. but I felt weird about it. So of course I'm still bleeding and I took a preggo test there is a line?

You have a picture?


----------



## aley28

I agree, ksbyr, a pic would be helpful! FX'd its the real thing! Give it a couple days and if you're still bleeding, head in for a blood test?


----------



## mrsverhey

aley28 said:


> Petal1 - a BFN at 10DPO means very little!! The average implantation day is 9DPO, and if you consider that it would take 2-3 days _at minimum_ for hcg to rise enough to get a positive test, then the chances of getting a BFP at 10DPO are actually quite low, and you're far more likely to get one on 12 DPO and later! So don't give up hope yet!
> 
> KozmikKitten -- you want some acne?! LOL you can have mine! I'm already tired of it, and its only been going on for a couple of weeks. :growlmad: Its the terrible, painful, big, ugly ones that not even makeup can really hide. I hope I'm not breaking out like his the entire pregnancy. I miss my relatively clear skin!
> 
> danielle, sorry about the BFN, but I hope AF continues to stay away! :dust:
> 
> ksbyr, temping is very simple in practice, though reading about it sounds complicated. I'd say go get yourself a good thermometer, put it next to your bedside and download an app for your phone that lets you chart. Set your alarm for a consistent time and just start taking your temp first thing as you wake up, before you do anything else. :thumbup: Once you get that part going, the rest is just interpreting a graph, and there is software out there for that :haha: I temped vaginally because it was more accurate for me -- if you're a mouth breather while sleeping, vaginally is the way to go. :winkwink:
> NTNP type of trying for a baby works great for some people, but I think it probably does take longer. I think OPKs sound confusing, but I really like temping. Your CM can tell you 3-4 days ahead of time when you need to start BD'ing, and that'll work even if you have crazy cycles. :thumbup: Unless your DH is hoping to start getting daily :sex:, :rofl:
> 
> Sunn, I hope the witch stays away for you!! :dust:
> 
> Pradabooties, I'm impressed you can hold out even though AF is officially late!! :shock: That's some serious willpower!! I hope you get your BFP :dust:
> 
> Sorry the witch gotcha amyamyamy :hugs: I hope April is luckier for you!!
> 
> Emillie, FX'd you O soon!! :dust:
> 
> SilasLove, I bet your daughter will love the Frozen on Ice!!! I want a daughter so that I can like princess stuff again. :rofl: My sons like Tangled, but that's about it. :cry: (and I won't push it -- they like what they like :rofl:)
> 
> Heya meek! :wave: Have things settled down at your house at all yet? :hugs:
> 
> EElse, I hope AF stays away!!!
> 
> FabPop, maybe you just need a couple more days for the FRER to pick it up? FX'd! So mean of ICs to give false hope :wacko:
> 
> TeacherLyn, I like that -- AF is just a speed bump, not a dead end!! :happydance: Very positive way to look at it!
> 
> Navy, sorry to hear that it feels like AF is on the way! :hugs:
> 
> Mrsverhey, I don't know (anything at all lol) about trigger shots. But your chart clearly indicates that ovulation happened at the crosshairs. Which means that your AF (or BFP!!!) should be here in 5 days at least! Its a long cycle, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Although waiting it out suuuuucks! :wacko: :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Heya WAG!! Gotcha down, good luck this cycle! :dust:



I am slightly concerend though because I just finished 10 days of provera to start a period so if I did O then and did get pregnant could I have caused major issues with this?


----------



## aley28

Hmmmmm... I don't know much about Provera either, but Google says that Provera can cause a temp rise. So if you started Provera 10 days ago, and got a temp rise 8 days ago, I'll bet that the temp spike was from Provera - not ovulation. That would mean you didn't ovulate this cycle, and that AF is probably imminent. But I suppose you could have also ovulated right after taking Provera... and Google says it may not harm the pregnancy at all, but I would only worry about that if you get a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Ella10

AF is due the 19/20. Fingers crossed she stays away!! I, currently not taking prenatal vitamins. Should I be. This is my first month TTC.


----------



## ksybr10

I took a picture currently at work now won't be able to upload until around 7pm. I'm going crazy


----------



## Alidravana

According to FF, my period should have come today and it hasn't yet, so I consider that to be a good sign :). However, FF only gave me a 10 day LP which seems a tad short. If AF still hasn't come by Saturday, I'm testing again. I'm starting to have increased cramping though, so starting to think this cycle is out.


----------



## Sunn

I purchased mybvery first internet cheapies to weeks back and am seriously regretting that decision- awful to admit but I have tested around 7 times already and gotten sad. Anxious and a little but mad with each and every one- and trying to remind oneself that it takes a bit or a few cycles while trying for conception to actually take place is such a downright difficult task to accomplish. The witch is not supposed tonarrive until the 21st yet here u am peeing on things nonstop and I am starting to realise that it might just be best ti wait till the AF date or later so as to only go through the dissapointment once or twice..
But then to reasoning foolishly with myself - am I testing so much because the tests are in endless supply on hand or because I have had the spotting which to this point in my life i had never exoerianced?


----------



## Ella10

Sunn, If I had them on hand I'd test non stop as well. This is why I don't have any right now. I will test sat morning if AF has not come.


----------



## ksybr10

I see a line.. Maybe I'm fooling myself.
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-18 15.21.03.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Emiloo

Think I see it ksybr!! FX!!


----------



## aley28

Ella10, prenatal are a good thing to get in the habit of taking now, while TTC! They have the right amount of folic acid in them, so it helps to prevent birth defects when you do conceive. :thumbup: However, even being on a daily multivitamin is better than nothing. :)

Alidravana, well fingers crossed the witch stays away! The cramping can be a good sign -- I had nonstop cramping from around 9DPO that lasted for several days. :dust:

Sunn, if I have tests on hand, I pee on them. I can't seem to help myself! So I stopped buying tests, and that's why I never got ICs either. :wacko: 

ksbyr, I think I see a faint line?? :wacko: Not sure. Are you going to test again in a couple days? Maybe get a FRER?


----------



## ksybr10

I'm actually heading in to the doctor tomorrow because it's too much blood for me to even think I'm pregnant..


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So my doctor told me today to start baby aspirin. Hopefully this will help a bean stick. Now I just need my bfp.


----------



## Sunn

I shall not purchase them again....&#128557;


----------



## starryjune

Ella10 said:


> AF is due the 19/20. Fingers crossed she stays away!! I, currently not taking prenatal vitamins. Should I be. This is my first month TTC.

Yes, start taking folic acid ASAP... doctors recommend starting on this (the main nutrient in prenatal vitamins, but you can also find it in simpler supplement form) 3 months before TTC. Don't worry about starting it only now, but do - it helps ensure your bean grows as healthily as possible, esp. regarding the spine/joints.


----------



## starryjune

Sunn said:


> I purchased mybvery first internet cheapies to weeks back and am seriously regretting that decision- awful to admit but I have tested around 7 times already and gotten sad. Anxious and a little but mad with each and every one- and trying to remind oneself that it takes a bit or a few cycles while trying for conception to actually take place is such a downright difficult task to accomplish. The witch is not supposed tonarrive until the 21st yet here u am peeing on things nonstop and I am starting to realise that it might just be best ti wait till the AF date or later so as to only go through the dissapointment once or twice..
> But then to reasoning foolishly with myself - am I testing so much because the tests are in endless supply on hand or because I have had the spotting which to this point in my life i had never exoerianced?

:hugs: You're normal in doing this so early on... it's so hard to process it when you can't get pregnant right away when you start trying. I really expected it to happen within a few cycles... yet here I am on my 8th cycle of trying and all BFNs. It just takes time, around a year or even more for a lot of women. Trust in fate that it WILL happen when the time is right. And I hope that is soon for you! The compulsion to test should lessen after a while if you don't get a BFP the first few cycles... as does the obsessing. A bit ;) Just treat yourself well during this process. Come here for support, go out with friends, get into lots of fun hobbies, and when AF comes I like to treat myself to something. I think of what it will be each month before AF is due so I have something to look forward to if the witch shows... not an equal sub for a BFP, but it does help. It could be anything that brings you joy, from a cupcake and bottle of wine to a spa treatment to a new outfit. :dust:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Starry, I absolutely love that advice. I'm going to plan a shopping trip this weekend if AF shows on Saturday.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Starry I do the same thing! Hehe I can't wait to drink my bottle of wine tomorrow when the witch arrives! I tested negative today at 13dpo so I am just Waiting!


----------



## Sunn

How is your pregnancy thus far


----------



## Sunn

Oh StarryJune, that is such an incredibly grand idea- I absolutely love it!!! Thankyou for the wishes and I hope that you receive your magical bfp real soon !! Hugs and baby dust !!!!!


----------



## Sunn

And lol. To the two little ones- I too have a 5yr old - 96lbs of pure lapdog!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cramps getting stronger and traveling down my legs, which are classic AF cramps for me and the :witch: has arrived. I'll see anyone who hasn't gotten a :bfp: by May in a cycle or two!


----------



## Sunn

Fix crossed this next. Cycle for you


----------



## pradabooties

Hi all

Hope you're all doing well!

AF is now 2 days late for me... testing tomorrow! 

Who else is testing tomorrow? (the 20th of March)


----------



## Ella10

Wow! love that advice about treating yourself when AF comes. I can tell she's on her way. My low back pain is intense tonight and boobs are getting very sorry (lower breast area). Normally a good sign for me she's coming.


----------



## pradabooties

Ella10 said:


> Wow! love that advice about treating yourself when AF comes. I can tell she's on her way. My low back pain is intense tonight and boobs are getting very sorry (lower breast area). Normally a good sign for me she's coming.

Hi Ella,

Every ones different but my AF was due two days ago and the night before I thought it was coming because I had a dull back and abdomen ache for a few hours when I was going to bed but I woke up and it was gone and so far no AF. Weird! Hope the same happens for you anyway x


----------



## kakae

Still no af fore but all bfn tests. Its been four or five days of red then brown discharge. Only maybe once or twice a day when I wipe. Super confused.


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies!

Kakae: I hope it is implantation bleeding for you! Fx that you get your :bfp: soon!

pradabooties: Good luck with your testing tomorrow! Keeping my fx for your :bfp:

Good luck to those who still have to test and :hugs: to those the :witch: got.

Just to give an update...

14 dpo now (negative hpt on 11 dpo and 13 dpo), won't do another test until Sunday if AF doesn't show.

Had some cramping yesterday which made me think the :witch: was coming but nada! All usual AF signs are gone now... :shrug:

Saw a post on another site where they have statistics about false negatives and found it encouraging to see that 10% of woman receive false negatives up to 20 dpo (which means they received their positive after that). I'll still keep a little bit of hope alive until the :witch: really does show...


----------



## TeacherLynn

Woke up to spotting today also. Seems there is a trend of that in this thread. I don't normally spot before AF, so here's to hoping it's IB and not early AF.


----------



## AngelOb

I caved and tested this morning. I thought I saw a very faint line but I have line eye and it was a blue dye test. Oh well I'm counting it as :bfn: and if no AF this weekend I'll test again but I'm amidst prairie in our this month


----------



## KozmikKitten

I caved and tested today, 8dpo, and of course - BFN! 
Hoping that changes but dont really feel any different than normal anymore.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> Cramps getting stronger and traveling down my legs, which are classic AF cramps for me and the :witch: has arrived. I'll see anyone who hasn't gotten a :bfp: by May in a cycle or two!

Aww I am sorry. I will miss getting to talk to you. Sometimes a cycle or two break is a good thing. Even if it wasn't planned.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Officially official for ColbysMommy!!! She was stressing out over a fainter test the day after the first one (she didn't hold her pee!! Silly chicky!) but TADA! 2 days after the FRER (25MIU) she got a :bfp: on a 50MIU CBDigi!!! Progressing and doubling nicely!
 



Attached Files:







11063085_10205778226112881_343888280_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ColbysMommy

Thanks for posting for my navy!!!.
Can't post pictures from my phone :(


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Colbys! H&H 9 months. :baby:


----------



## NavyLadybug

So MAYBE there's hope for the next cycle, DH just found out that his old command is having issues with sending his medical records to hi new one, so he MAY NOT have to go underway! Might be hope for the April 1st cycle yet!!!! FX'd!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yay!! Congrats ColbysMommy!! And Navy, I hope your DH gets to stay and baby dance with you!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ColbysMommy said:


> Thanks for posting for my navy!!!.
> Can't post pictures from my phone :(

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsverhey

ColbysMommy said:


> Thanks for posting for my navy!!!.
> Can't post pictures from my phone :(

Yay!! Congrats Colby!!! H&H wishes for you!!!!


----------



## EElse

Congratulations ColbysMommy! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## aley28

Any update, ksbyr?

Emillie, I hope baby aspirin helps! :hugs:

I'm sorry the witch arrived, Navy!! :hugs: BUT I hope that your DH can stay and BD with you next cycle... FX'd!!!

Pradabooties, I can't wait to see your test!! It'll be a BFP for sure! :happydance:

kakae, that sounds frustrating! I hope you get an answer soon. I had one cycle a long time back where I spotted for 5 days before AF finally came on. :growlmad: It was super frustrating!

EElse, I hope :witch: stays away!!

TeacherLyn, there is a lot of spotting going on in this thread, isn't there? :wacko:

AngelOB, Sorry for the BFN! :hugs:

And you too, Kozmik!! :hugs: BUT you have loads of time yet! Getting a BFP at 8DPO is super unlikely!

ColbysMommy, its official!! Lovely digi :happydance: How are you feeling??


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Colbysmommy!!! How exciting!!

Navy I hope your husband gets to stay and you can still do this cycle! 

I am cramping super hard today, but no AF., only a ton of discharge. She was due either today or tomorrow so I am just waiting. Ugh! I wish she would just come so I can move on to the next cycle!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Any update, ksbyr?
> 
> Emillie, I hope baby aspirin helps! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry the witch arrived, Navy!! :hugs: BUT I hope that your DH can stay and BD with you next cycle... FX'd!!!
> 
> Pradabooties, I can't wait to see your test!! It'll be a BFP for sure! :happydance:
> 
> kakae, that sounds frustrating! I hope you get an answer soon. I had one cycle a long time back where I spotted for 5 days before AF finally came on. :growlmad: It was super frustrating!
> 
> EElse, I hope :witch: stays away!!
> 
> TeacherLyn, there is a lot of spotting going on in this thread, isn't there? :wacko:
> 
> AngelOB, Sorry for the BFN! :hugs:
> 
> And you too, Kozmik!! :hugs: BUT you have loads of time yet! Getting a BFP at 8DPO is super unlikely!
> 
> ColbysMommy, its official!! Lovely digi :happydance: How are you feeling??

I hope it works too!


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats ColbysMommy!

Feeling pretty pleased with how fast this TWW has gone. AF is due on Saturday so if she doesn't show when I wake up on Saturday morning then I'm going to test. That being said I've got some back ache today which is very much like how it can be just before AF so I'm almost certain she's on her way. Just a couple more days and I should know either way!


----------



## Ella10

I'm loving all these countdowntopregnancy tickers on here!! How do I put one on??

Learning so much. #newatthis haha

Congrats Colby. That is very exciting to receive a positive!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Congrats to the BFPs since My last pop in to this thread, and 'm sorry the with got those who have heard her cackle. Good luck and lots of baby dust to those still waiting!!


----------



## Sunn

Congrats Colbysmom !! H&H to you ! Baby Dust to the rest of us !!


----------



## ColbysMommy

Thanks everyone. 
I'm feeling pretty good. More tired then usual and some nausea and headaches. But nothing to to major :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Well DH still has to go underway but only for 15 days instead a full month. So he'll miss the April 1st cycle but he'll be back by the April 29th cycle :) So its something atleast :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats colbysmom, Happy and healthy 9months to you!


----------



## FabPop

I'm out :cry:

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting it out :flower:

I'm sorry to the ladies who r out this month :hugs: See u in the April thread x 

And huge congrats to all the lucky ladies who got their bfps :happydance: H&H 9 months to u & I hope I get to join u in 1st tri soon!

Thanks Aley for ur lovely optimistic support! :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry that you're out Fabpop


----------



## mrsverhey

Navylady that is great!!! Now you have one whole cycle to relax and enjoy life. My husband works out of town often luckly I can usually go to him for BDing however if it happens to be a time where he will be home right around O it is nice because we have had time away from each other and we miss each other it kind of takes the pressure out of TTC and BDing and it is just much more enjoyable so maybe this will be your lucky time!!!

Fabpop sorry the :witch: got ya please come hang out with us in April! :hugs:


----------



## ksybr10

Hi everyone. Just got back from the doctors and had an ultrasound done as well as a blood test that came back right away. No sign of baby tracing anywhere in ultra sound but blood levels were elevated but not normal. Doctor said that this is a case of what most like was when the egg was fertilized but couldn't connect to the uterus, due to possibly being a not so mature egg? So everything is cleansing out with my cycle? She did say that I could go ahead and try for next cycle because shes no so worried about this mishap, that is happens more then anyone would think and there is no rhyme or reason for it particularly. :(


----------



## mrsverhey

ksybr10 said:


> Hi everyone. Just got back from the doctors and had an ultrasound done as well as a blood test that came back right away. No sign of baby tracing anywhere in ultra sound but blood levels were elevated but not normal. Doctor said that this is a case of what most like was when the egg was fertilized but couldn't connect to the uterus, due to possibly being a not so mature egg? So everything is cleansing out with my cycle? She did say that I could go ahead and try for next cycle because shes no so worried about this mishap, that is happens more then anyone would think and there is no rhyme or reason for it particularly. :(


Oh Ksybr so sorry to hear of this hugs to you. Good luck with your next cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelOb

Yay colbysmommy!

Sorry to all that are out this month fingers crossed for next cycle. I have a feeling I'll be joining all of you shortly


----------



## Alidravana

Ella10 said:


> I'm loving all these countdowntopregnancy tickers on here!! How do I put one on??
> 
> Learning so much. #newatthis haha
> 
> Congrats Colby. That is very exciting to receive a positive!!

Ella10, you can either go to lilypie.com or countdowntopregnancy.com and they both have tickers that you can customize to your TTC. Then there is an option to Edit Signature under User CP where you can copy the code that the sites will give you. I think there is a help page somewhere on this site as well that has similar instructions.

Congrats ColbysMommy!

Unfortunately, the :witch: has shown for me today :cry:. This tells me that I need to try to symptom spot less, because I was positive that this cycle was going to be the one and that painful breasts does not equal automatic pregnancy. I learned though that I have a very short 24-25 day cycle and I seem to be ovulating on CD 11 or 12. So I am going to focus on lots of :sex: at the start of this next cycle.

I'm moving into the April thread but will keep an eye on this one to see how the rest of you are all doing. Lots of :dust: to those who still have to test!


----------



## Simplechick

Big congrats to everyone with bfp's!!! Very exciting! 

Sorry to those who got witched....that stinks! But, onward and upward towards those bfp's!

Afm- think I'm either 7 or 8 dpo...not sure because it's complicated... I did cave to the poas addiction, bfn (of course!) Thought I saw the faintest of faint lines, but it's an ic, so I put zero stock into it at this point.
As for symptoms- none really, and don't excpect any yet. 
One interesting thing I'm trying to ignore though, is the LACK of sore boobs. They are always sore before af, and right after ovulation. They were sore, but the soreness is fading fast, to almost none today. 
In all my other pregnancies, lack of sore boobs was the first indicator (before a bfp) that I was preg. 
And I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, lol!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Spotting is evil!!!! Lol This unknowing of whether it's AF early or IB is driving me nuts. My AF is very regular so this seems quite early and I never get cramps until after AF is full blown, but I'm spotting and crampy today. Urg
..


----------



## Simplechick

I wonder how many who are having this irregular spotting, are also on Vitex?
I ask becuase I tried it, and my actual flow got all messed up..spotting (never happened to me), brown blood at start instead of at the end, literally skipping a day of bleeding in the middle of flow, and then a longer than normal period, extra two days of on off bleeding.
Was def not preg....the only change was starting low dose vitex right before my period started.
Anyone else notice odd bleeding or spotting only since using vitex?


----------



## faith2015

update on my cycle, anyone ever gone through this?

Welp I got the progesterone results and they aren't good. On CD20 my levels were at 8.7 which is below the normal rate from what my OB told me, which means I didn't O on Clomid 50mg. So she wants me to go back in the morning CD22 for another blood sample to see if we get a different level. She did tell me the game plan for next cycle and I am scared. I hate clomid and I hate what it does to my body at 50mg, I can only imagine what 150mg will do to me. She told me to wait until I find out if its a :bfn: or :bfp: I keep thinking to myself, if I didnt have a good level then why wait to :test: :cry:

ughh I want to throw my hands up and drink my liver away


----------



## NavyLadybug

Bout to get real TMI but.....

AF showed and I was HORRIFIED to find that I only had one pad left and no tampons. My husband was underway for 36 hours (meaning he was stuck on a ship) so he had the car with him since yesterday morning. Sooooo, I've been desperately trying to keep clean and keep blood from getting everywhere (how did people do this back in the day?!?!) I told him what I needed, going to great length to ensure he knew what I needed and he pops back with, "I'm sure my memory will spark once I get in the aisle." This made my faith just disappear, my husband has a HORRIBLE memory. He arrives home and I'm terrified he got me liners or something but low and behold, the exact brand and type and pack that I always get, both pads and tampons, were in the bag. I'm so proud XD 

I'm sorry, but this was just to crazy/funny to share.


----------



## mrsverhey

Omgosh Navylady that just goes to show that when we need our husbands the most they always come through!! Way to go for him you better give him a pat on the back from all of us!!:thumbup::winkwink::happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Haha Navy... Way to go hubby!

AFM I am ready to possibly murder or cause great bodily harm to my husband. He has made it his goal to drive me insane today.


----------



## mrsverhey

SilasLove said:


> Haha Navy... Way to go hubby!
> 
> AFM I am ready to possibly murder or cause great bodily harm to my husband. He has made it his goal to drive me insane today.

Oh Silas I am sure we all know that feeling!! Been there done that and if he knows what is good for him he will straighten up!!! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## KatieMK

7DPO here. It feels like it's been the longest TWW EVER, and it's only half over. :coffee:

I also found out I have SHINGLES today, which is itchy but is also a virus, so has similar symptoms that early pregnancy has. So I guess I won't be symptom spotting this week!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so I had brownish ewcm and opks that consistently got dark but not quite positive. Them my cm went creamy almost stick for a day. Now it is back to ewcm but it is the clearest ewcm. But why would I have a day of creamy almost sticky cm.


----------



## Ella10

Navy lady... I guess you have an excuse to visit Victoria secret and spend some money on new undies now haha sorry your story made me giggle but I know your pain too haha


----------



## kakae

Ok so I'm a few days late (I initially thought I had af but turns out it was only spotting) did a test and I swear I can see something super super super faint but I cant get it on my camera. Eeeekkkkkkkk fingers and toes crossed!!
 



Attached Files:







p test.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## kakae

This is it before I started screwing with it :wacko:


----------



## TeacherLynn

There is definitely a line, kakae!!


----------



## kakae

TeacherLynn said:


> There is definitely a line, kakae!!

seriously, seriously, seriously??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakae

How about this one? Is it still there lol God I'm going insane trying to take a photo of it!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yep!! There sure is!!!


----------



## Simplechick

kakae said:


> View attachment 853435
> 
> 
> How about this one? Is it still there lol God I'm going insane trying to take a photo of it!


I see a veeeeery faint line!!! 
Was it in the time frame?
Remind me how many days dpo?

Can't wait to see that line get darker!!!!!!


----------



## kakae

Simplechick said:


> kakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 853435
> 
> 
> How about this one? Is it still there lol God I'm going insane trying to take a photo of it!
> 
> 
> I see a veeeeery faint line!!!
> Was it in the time frame?
> Remind me how many days dpo?
> 
> Can't wait to see that line get darker!!!!!!Click to expand...

Ummmm I'm not great with dpo as I don't track my O like most ladies do but I am two days late for af and since four days ago have had light brown spotting on and off just when I wipe


----------



## kakae

With my first, I was hanging around peeing on everything waiting, waiting, waiting too! I must ovulate late and implant late as well. As with my first according to my lmp my due date should have been 23/08 but ended up being 08/09 and then she came on the 16/09!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I think I torture myself by picking out baby names when I am not even pregnant yet. But I guess I am ready for when I do get pregnant lol or I jinx myself ....


----------



## EElse

I see it kakae! Hope that it is a sticky bean for you!

Sorry to all those that the :witch: got! I'll be joining you in the April thread because I started spotting this morning.

Good luck to those who still have to test! :dust: to you all!


----------



## Simplechick

EmilieBrianne said:


> I think I torture myself by picking out baby names when I am not even pregnant yet. But I guess I am ready for when I do get pregnant lol or I jinx myself ....

I know what you mean! I bargain hunt on weekends (ie: yard sales) and have to work REALLY hard to NOT buy baby stuff....I don't even have a bfp yet, let alone a baby!!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Simplechick said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I think I torture myself by picking out baby names when I am not even pregnant yet. But I guess I am ready for when I do get pregnant lol or I jinx myself ....
> 
> I know what you mean! I bargain hunt on weekends (ie: yard sales) and have to work REALLY hard to NOT buy baby stuff....I don't even have a bfp yet, let alone a baby!!!!Click to expand...

I have a boys full name and a girls full name picked out. Not pregnant with either. I want to buy stuff now you know. Save money by not buying it all at once. But there is no baby to buy for yet.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

AF arrived today. Super heavy and painful, I think I had a chemical since I would see some faint faint line that didn't get darker. On to April I go!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yep. I'm still spotting, but I think it's AF just showing a little early also. Off to April as well!


----------



## Emiloo

Sorry to all whose AF has come!! :hugs:

Not long til testing on Wednesday for me!! Last couple of days I have had some twinging, stabbing pains and pin pricks in the right side of my lower abdomen.. FX its implantation!


----------



## Emiloo

Also... Im wondering who will be the big number 20 with a BFP!!


----------



## mrsverhey

Kaekae that line is there!!! Cant wait to see it get darker!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sorry about your CP borr. :( I hope you get a sticky one in April!

kaek - I see a line too! 

AFM - tested today 10dpo BFN.


----------



## KrissyB

I think I'm getting line eye... but this might be the first line eye I've had that's clearer on the invert.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=387354


----------



## Emiloo

KrissyB said:


> I think I'm getting line eye... but this might be the first line eye I've had that's clearer on the invert.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=387354

After some squinting, I think I do see the faintest of a line!


----------



## LynAnne

Tomorrow is either the day AF shows or I test. Feeling a bit apprehensive about it all after last month. I don't feel pregnant but I'm not sure that I feel AF on her way either. I think I've almost convinced myself that I'm not pregnant though. Its been a quick TWW but today is dragging by!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Emilie I also have both boy and girl names picked out, we've had them picked since we started TTC.


----------



## Mom2sam

Kaeke i definitely see that second line will you be testing with a different brand? Fx it's your bfp 

Krissy i do see it fx for you too

So many pages to catch up congrats to all the bfp wishing you a very h&h 9 months. Sorry for those who got af good luck for next cycle & so sorry for the losses :hugs: 

3dpo & i'l start testing at 8dpo just because i'm a poas & i have lots of tests from last cycle.

Good luck to all of us still waiting to test hoping we get alot more bfp on here


----------



## EElse

KrissyB said:


> I think I'm getting line eye... but this might be the first line eye I've had that's clearer on the invert.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=387354

Looking at it head on I see nothing but if I tilt my laptop back a bit I see a faint line. Hope that you get a darker one in a day or two! Good luck!


----------



## NavyLadybug

EmilieBrianne said:


> Simplechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I think I torture myself by picking out baby names when I am not even pregnant yet. But I guess I am ready for when I do get pregnant lol or I jinx myself ....
> 
> I know what you mean! I bargain hunt on weekends (ie: yard sales) and have to work REALLY hard to NOT buy baby stuff....I don't even have a bfp yet, let alone a baby!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have a boys full name and a girls full name picked out. Not pregnant with either. I want to buy stuff now you know. Save money by not buying it all at once. But there is no baby to buy for yet.Click to expand...

Emilie, DH and I do too!! We actually have two of each picked out in case of twins, we're crazy! Hahaha


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry to everyone the witch got, on to next month

AFM Well today is supposed to be AF but no sign yet just some thick cm (tmi srry) I have a small headache but no real cramps or anything. I just wish it would hurry up. My hormones are whacked and I think my body is still off balance from my mc.I hate the unknown :(


----------



## TeacherLynn

So...today is the second day of spotting. It's such a small amount, I don't even need a liner, it just shows up when wiping. I'm trying not to get excited thinking it could still be IB since my periods never do this.


----------



## NavyLadybug

TeacherLynn said:


> So...today is the second day of spotting. It's such a small amount, I don't even need a liner, it just shows up when wiping. I'm trying not to get excited thinking it could still be IB since my periods never do this.


FX'd for you Lynn!!!:happydance::hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thanks! I woke up this morning and refused to go to the bathroom until I knew I could handle AF because I knew she would be here...but nope, only this junk lol


----------



## Simplechick

I have a feeling I'm out this month...
Every sign of my period coming- pimples, junk food cravings, pms, bloated, and the boobs are sore again. I know these can be signs of the opposite, but def not signs of preg for my body. Period due the 24-25 of this month and had a very neg ic preg test this morning. 27 day cycles, so not much hope left.
Guess there's always next month! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I had some spotting today just once and my opk is positive.


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Emilie - Do you get many endo cramps/pains? And when you got your :bfp:s did you get any of those kind of pains during the TWW? I'm dying over here but I can't convince myself if it's from eating corned beef cooked with beer (drinking beer aggrevates my endo - but I thought cooking would be fine) or if its a pending :bfp:... or if it's just a nasty month from the progesterone


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Hey Emilie - Do you get many endo cramps/pains? And when you got your :bfp:s did you get any of those kind of pains during the TWW? I'm dying over here but I can't convince myself if it's from eating corned beef cooked with beer (drinking beer aggrevates my endo - but I thought cooking would be fine) or if its a pending :bfp:... or if it's just a nasty month from the progesterone

The cramps were horrid. During the Tww and after my bfp.


----------



## KrissyB

EmilieBrianne said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emilie - Do you get many endo cramps/pains? And when you got your :bfp:s did you get any of those kind of pains during the TWW? I'm dying over here but I can't convince myself if it's from eating corned beef cooked with beer (drinking beer aggrevates my endo - but I thought cooking would be fine) or if its a pending :bfp:... or if it's just a nasty month from the progesterone
> 
> The cramps were horrid. During the Tww and after my bfp.Click to expand...

And they're not usually that bad during your tww?? Or do they usually act up during that part of your cycle?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emilie - Do you get many endo cramps/pains? And when you got your :bfp:s did you get any of those kind of pains during the TWW? I'm dying over here but I can't convince myself if it's from eating corned beef cooked with beer (drinking beer aggrevates my endo - but I thought cooking would be fine) or if its a pending :bfp:... or if it's just a nasty month from the progesterone
> 
> The cramps were horrid. During the Tww and after my bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> And they're not usually that bad during your tww?? Or do they usually act up during that part of your cycle?Click to expand...

They act up right after ovulation until af or the first few weeks of pregnancy


----------



## KrissyB

EmilieBrianne said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emilie - Do you get many endo cramps/pains? And when you got your :bfp:s did you get any of those kind of pains during the TWW? I'm dying over here but I can't convince myself if it's from eating corned beef cooked with beer (drinking beer aggrevates my endo - but I thought cooking would be fine) or if its a pending :bfp:... or if it's just a nasty month from the progesterone
> 
> The cramps were horrid. During the Tww and after my bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> And they're not usually that bad during your tww?? Or do they usually act up during that part of your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> They act up right after ovulation until af or the first few weeks of pregnancyClick to expand...

Hmm... then maybe it's just that kind of month for me. If you only got them on your bfp cycles, I was really going to start flipping out lol. It's interesting though - mine are usually bad from AF until right after ovulation. The TWW is usually my most comfortable part of the cycle.


----------



## mommychris

I'll be testing on the 23rd!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emilie - Do you get many endo cramps/pains? And when you got your :bfp:s did you get any of those kind of pains during the TWW? I'm dying over here but I can't convince myself if it's from eating corned beef cooked with beer (drinking beer aggrevates my endo - but I thought cooking would be fine) or if its a pending :bfp:... or if it's just a nasty month from the progesterone
> 
> The cramps were horrid. During the Tww and after my bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> And they're not usually that bad during your tww?? Or do they usually act up during that part of your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> They act up right after ovulation until af or the first few weeks of pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm... then maybe it's just that kind of month for me. If you only got them on your bfp cycles, I was really going to start flipping out lol. It's interesting though - mine are usually bad from AF until right after ovulation. The TWW is usually my most comfortable part of the cycle.Click to expand...

I did get them on my bfp cycles I got more of them and they were more painful. But the only reason I knew for sure I was pregnant was my boobs got even bigger and I was nauseous all of the time.


----------



## SilasLove

CD18, possibly O day tomorrow. Who knows? 

OH and I haven't DTD since the day before yesterday and I think the kids and I may spend the night at my moms tonight...so we may miss the egg. I don't know.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm only 6dpo why is the time passing so slowly :wacko:


----------



## Sunn

Omg- Emilly- did you get your BFP on HPT? If so congrats girl congrats


----------



## LynAnne

I meant to buy a couple of FRERs for tomorrow as I don't want to use the only expensive CB digi I have and end up with a BFN but I totally forgot to. If tomorrow is when AF is due will using smu work just as well as fmu if I am pregnant? I'll get some FRERs tomorrow but I'm just curious if I should now wait until Sunday to test instead.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welp, hubby's orders changed AGAIN, he doesn't have to go, lets hope it sticks this time!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Got my BFP today 14 dpo after almost four years ! :happydance: Thought I were out after spotting a couple days ago and I got a BFN at 10 dpo. I Had no symptoms during the tww. AF was due today. FF says DD is Nov 25.

Congrats to all the BFPs
And sorry to everyone the witch got :hugs:

Dont give up! 
I have faith we will all see our BFPs soon!

Throwing sticky baby dust on all of you <3

Here's the test!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150320_134919.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetmama26

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Got my BFP today 15 dpo after almost four years ! :happydance: Thought I were out after spotting couple day ago and I got a BFN 10 dpo. I Had no symptoms during the tww. AF was due today. FF says DD is Nov 24.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs
> And sorry to everyone the witch got :hugs:
> 
> Dont give up!
> I have faith we will all see our BFPs soon!
> 
> Throwing sticky baby dust on all of you <3
> 
> Here's the test!

That is a beautiful line Trying4babyboy!!! Congrats!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Got my BFP today 15 dpo after almost four years ! :happydance: Thought I were out after spotting couple day ago and I got a BFN 10 dpo. I Had no symptoms during the tww. AF was due today. FF says DD is Nov 24.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs
> And sorry to everyone the witch got :hugs:
> 
> Dont give up!
> I have faith we will all see our BFPs soon!
> 
> Throwing sticky baby dust on all of you <3
> 
> Here's the test!

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sunn

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Got my BFP today 15 dpo after almost four years ! :happydance: Thought I were out after spotting a couple days ago and I got a BFN at 10 dpo. I Had no symptoms during the tww. AF was due today. FF says DD is Nov 25.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs
> And sorry to everyone the witch got :hugs:
> 
> Dont give up!
> I have faith we will all see our BFPs soon!
> 
> Throwing sticky baby dust on all of you <3
> 
> Here's the test!

CONGRADULATIONS !!! I hope that you get your boy or girl The happiest and Healthies in your pregnancy !!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks Ladies I pray we can be bump buddies really soon 
Throws baby dust <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fairly sure at this point that I had another chemical pregnancy, probably late implantation. AF was a bit late and I had my usual symptoms, which is why I was so confident this cycle and I thought I got a line at about 9/10dpo which I posted here. 

Stop here if you don't want TMI

I do not pass clots, like ever, the only times I've passed clots were my two chemical pregnancies. I was working just a little bit ago before I got a really bad cramp as I stood up, almost on the level of contraction pain as far as pain level and I suddenly felt something VERY large and semi-solid between my legs. So I ran to the restroom and discovered I had passed a huge, stress ball sized clot/mass of tissue. This also happened with my chemical pregnancies as far as passing large clots and heavy bleeding. So, that has really put my spirits down. :cry:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> Fairly sure at this point that I had another chemical pregnancy, probably late implantation. AF was a bit late and I had my usual symptoms, which is why I was so confident this cycle and I thought I got a line at about 9/10dpo which I posted here.
> 
> Stop here if you don't want TMI
> 
> I do not pass clots, like ever, the only times I've passed clots were my two chemical pregnancies. I was working just a little bit ago before I got a really bad cramp as I stood up, almost on the level of contraction pain as far as pain level and I suddenly felt something VERY large and semi-solid between my legs. So I ran to the restroom and discovered I had passed a huge, stress ball sized clot/mass of tissue. This also happened with my chemical pregnancies as far as passing large clots and heavy bleeding. So, that has really put my spirits down. :cry:

I am so so sorry. I am here for you!


----------



## aley28

I am sorry ladies! I took the day off from the computer, which was sorta nice really! :haha: Anywho, back now, finally caught up on almost 10 pages worth! :winkwink:

I've updated the first page -- sorry AF arrived for several of you while I stepped out!! :hugs: I hope April treats you better! :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS to Tryin4BbyBoy! 4 years to work towards a BFP -- I can only imagine your joy!! :cloud9: :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!

AND Kakae, I didn't mark you down as BFP yet, but I'm really quite sure I see a good line on the test you posted. PEE ON MORE STICKS, but I think you're pregnant. :winkwink: :dust:

KrissyB, I could see a shadow of a line on your test, when it was inverted... I really hope it leads to a sticky BFP for you :hugs: 

Navy, I'm sorry for the suspected chemical :hugs: I hope you're OK!

And I'll get more detailed tomorrow. For tonight, I need sleep! Just wanted to check in and let y'all know I hadn't abandoned ya! :flower:


----------



## kakae

I spoke too soon.... Bright red bleeding today so I'm probably out (again lol) but will keep you updated.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm so sorry NavyLadyBug :(
You and your angel are in my prayers :hugs:
Were here for you, let's get that Christmas baby next cycle <3

Thanks Aley :)
DH and I are excited but cautious because we know things can change this early on so were hopeful :)

Sorry the witch got you Kakae :hugs:
Now you can try for a Christmas baby <3

Thanks for all the support during this journey ladies <3 Everyone on the forum is so caring and supportive :hugs: I'll continue to cheer everyone onto their BFPs :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats trying4bbyboy wishing you a bery h&h 9 months. Did it just happen naturally after 4 years then? My first took 4 years.


----------



## KatieMK

I'm out. :witch:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Mom2sam said:


> Congrats trying4bbyboy wishing you a bery h&h 9 months. Did it just happen naturally after 4 years then? My first took 4 years.

Thank you Mom2Sam!

Yes it was naturally, my body is weird it took almost six years to conceive my twins after my first and they came natural also.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Sorry the witch got you KatieMK :hugs: 
How do you feel about a Christmas baby!?


----------



## EElse

I'm definitely out, spotting turned to full flow yesterday. 

Good luck to all the ladies still having to test! :dust:

Sorry to those the :witch: got!

Massive :hugs: to those who had a chemical or mmc!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats tryin4bbyboy! Awesome news after your 4 years ttc. 
I'm wondering if thats a dollar store test? 


Navy - I'm so sorry about the probable CP, that is so hard. Fingers crossed you get the chance to try on your next cycle.

AFM - I got bfn on dollar store tests on 8,9, 10, 11 dpo. But I got bfp on frer on 10 dpo (yesterday) with afternoon urine. BFN with dollar store test today with fmu. Is it possible I'm pregnant and just not showing up on dollar store test yet?


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, I am officially out as the two days of weird spotting became AF this morning.

Good luck to all who are still testing this month!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

KozmikKitten said:


> Congrats tryin4bbyboy! Awesome news after your 4 years ttc.
> I'm wondering if thats a dollar store test?
> 
> 
> Navy - I'm so sorry about the probable CP, that is so hard. Fingers crossed you get the chance to try on your next cycle.
> 
> AFM - I got bfn on dollar store tests on 8,9, 10, 11 dpo. But I got bfp on frer on 10 dpo (yesterday) with afternoon urine. BFN with dollar store test today with fmu. Is it possible I'm pregnant and just not showing up on dollar store test yet?


FRER's can have a sensativity to 6.3MIU while 1$ Store tests are 25MIU so its very possible you've got a :bfp:!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Sorry the witch showed her face Eelise & Teacherlynn :hugs:

Kozmikkitten yes, I gotten BFP using them when I conceived my twins they seem very sensitive.


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Navy :hugs:

Congrats to the BFPs & sorry to those the witch got.


----------



## aley28

Sorry the witch came around, TeacherLyn, EElse and KatieMK! :hugs:

It could be a BFP in the making, Kozmik!! FX'd! Keep testing! :dust:

Kakae, any update?

Have you O'd yet, SilasLove?


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww i guess it happens when it's meant to but love these kind of stories gives so much hope to others


----------



## kakae

aley28 said:


> Sorry the witch came around, TeacherLyn, EElse and KatieMK! :hugs:
> 
> It could be a BFP in the making, Kozmik!! FX'd! Keep testing! :dust:
> 
> Kakae, any update?
> 
> Have you O'd yet, SilasLove?

Yeah, I'm out :( Back into April... :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I got a positive ovulation test Thursday and Friday. But my sperm donor/friend was out of town for work. But we bd on the first day of my fertile window. So I am still hoping.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladies. I'm a bit of a lurker on this thread - probably because it moves so fast and I normally only have time to catch-up with you ladies at the weekends (meaning I have pages and pages to read!)

It's so nice to see so many BFPs, definitely a lucky thread!

Just wondered if anyone of you ladies have had the Start of a bfp that then turned to bfn?

I tested using fmu and at the 5 min mark, there was a line. Nice and clear. The dye had all run Through the test so I thought ' I'll take a pic' but by the time I got my phone sorted, there was no line. So Weird!

I have no idea what dpo I am as I Stopped temping and using Opks to avoid Stress. (yeah right!)

I am on Cd 34 and my cycles are between 30-38 days long.


----------



## SilasLove

OH and I were finally able to DTD last night. 

But I have been having cramps the last few days. Very mild, but weird. Not sure what to think. I was thinking ovulation pain, as its mostly on the right side but I can't be sure & I don't even know if I am ovulating or not. :shrug:


----------



## LynAnne

AF still isn't here yet. I took a FRER this morning and there was the faintest of faint lines on it (I think - DH could barely see it) but I didn't take a picture until much later so it may well be just evaps now. I'm going to wait to see if AF shows up and maybe test again Tuesday or Wednesday. 

I've had cramps on and off the last couple of days and intermittent pains in my boobs but nothing that couldn't be explained by AF being on her way. Last night and today I have had the tiniest amount of brown CM when I wipe (TMI?!) which never happens before AF. I'm also never late. In fact, I'm consistently 28-30 days so this is a little odd. Could my CP from last month have affected this?


----------



## Emiloo

I am trying to stay strong and not test until Wednesday (I am 8dpo now) but then I just saw on Countdown that if you are pregnant, you have a 50% chance of getting a BFP at 9dpo (albeit faint) ... really? That seems high to me... wish I hadn't looked now 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...hart.php?dpo=9

Ahhh help me stay strong!


----------



## aley28

Kakae, sorry AF arrived :hugs:

Emillie, FX'd you catch the egg!! :dust:

bluefish, what brand of test did you use? I've not had a line that is clearly there and then disappears and doesn't come back. I've had lines that are immediately obvious as the pee is soaking across them, then they disappear only to reappear a couple minutes later (within the time frame). Best I can say is to test again tomorrow or the next day?!? Good luck!

SilasLove, FX'd they are ovulation cramps!!! :happydance:

LynAnne, I suppose its possible that a CP could affect your next cycle, but FX'd its just a BFP for you!! :dust:


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, that means you also have a 50% chance of seeing a negative! Stay away from the tests for a couple more days!!!!


----------



## Emiloo

Thank you!! I WILL stay strong and test on Wednesday if there are no signs of AF yet :thumbup:


----------



## Sunn

In the which has showed, noodles and noodles of rebounding baby dust to all the still hopefuls :)


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, Wednesday ain't so far away! :winkwink: Even closer for you than me, as your UK! :haha:

Sorry the witch gotcha, Sunn! :hugs:


----------



## willowtree24

Could you please add me to testing on the 24th ill be 15dpo then and will test again I had a bfn at 10 and 12 dpo on cheapie tests couldn't bare to do another one :-( git all the signs though. Who knows. Baby dust to all you ladies still waiting ! Hugs


----------



## pradabooties

Hi all

Just updating that AF is now 6 days late... I was planning to test on the 20th but things got too busy over the weekend so I will be definitely testing tomorrow when I'm spot on a week late for AF. 

I'm so bloated and my abdomen feels sensitive. Nipples have an on and off tingling, just noticed a blue vein right in my areola which I've never seen before. Tired, nausea (comes and goes), went to a bar the other night and drank half a cider then had no interest. Under arms a bit sensitive. Quite irritable and emotional. 

Will let you all know finally tomorrow!


----------



## aley28

FX'd for you, Willowtree!! :dust:

pradabooties, I can't believe you can wait so long to test!! :haha: omg! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies!

I need some help... (sorry for the TMI!!)
AF started on Friday but it was spotting during the whole day and at night it turned into full flow (on FF I put Friday as first day of cycle even though AF only started that evening). Saturday was about light to medium flow (usually as soon as spotting turns to full flow it goes heavy - no light or medium). Sunday (yesterday) was light flow which tapered off to spotting in the evening and now this morning it is spotting once again.

A normal cycle for me would be spotting for a day, then heavy flow for one or two days, medium flow for two days, light flow for a day and spotting again making the actual 'flow' days a total of 5 (usually).

This weekend it was more like 1 and a half to 2 days of actual flow and now spotting.

Another difference is that I always pass a few clots (not big) but it is always there. This cycle.... Nothing, absolutely no clots. The color was bright red.

Any ideas on what could be happening? 

Good luck everyone and I hope that we soon get some more :bfp: on this thread!!


----------



## AngelOb

Not sure what could be going on EElise, red flow definitely means the witch at least as far as I can tell. Wish I was more help.

Yay to all ladies that got a :bfp: I've been gone the past three days so it's hard to catch up with every post in this thread.

AFM: I am now two days late for AF and haven't tested since 13dpo which was negative. I don't feel anything like I did with my other two bfps so I'm not sure what is going on. Maybe it's just taking longer after my d/c to get back to a normal cycle. I still feel like I'm out :(

Good news is that I bought a basal body thermometer so I can start temping once AF finally arrives :) I won't test at all until I'm a week late so I don't waste tests


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I caved and bought some OPKs...took one yesterday and negative and took one this morning and it was negative also. I don't know if I already o'ed or if I'm still waiting. Do t want to waste any tests...:(


----------



## LynAnne

Still no sign of AF today. After my super faint positive yesterday I'm waiting a couple of days to make sure the witch doesn't turn up before testing again. I really hope that she doesn't and that when I do I get a really strong line! Other than back pain and the odd cramp in my stomach I feel completely normal though so I'm not feeling too optimistic about it.


----------



## mommychris

BFP this morning! 3 days after AF was due. Here hoping the little bean sticks!

Big hugs to those of you who are out until next cycle!

Congrats to all the others with BFP's!


----------



## faith2015

My levels on Friday was 24.4 :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

OMG the best news ever!!!! She told me to get a FRER and :test: Wednesday morning!!!!! If + cancel his analysis , if - have him still go and call on my first day of AF


----------



## Emiloo

LynAnne Im feeling good about your test tomorrow!! I think this will be your sticky bean. :)

Congratulations Chris! Yet another March BFP. I am LOVING this thread!

Well I cant wait any longer so the testing will commence tomorrow at 10dpo as the stats will be more in my favour then :) I also had a random pretty temp rise this morning so hoping this is it... FX!


----------



## EElse

mommychris: Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:

LynAnne: I hope :af: stays away and that the line gets darker with your next test! :hugs:

SilasLove: Which cycle day are you? How long are your cycles usually? I hope that you were just early with the test or if not, that you had enough BD done to get that egg. :hugs:

EDIT!!: Sorry SilasLove, only now saw your ticker in your sig. Looks like you could have missed your surge... Do you temp?

AngelOb: Thank you! :flower: One other thing that's weird is my temp this morning and on Friday morning are both above my coverline (I didn't temp Saturday or Sunday because I do my temps vaginally). If the spotting is gone by tonight/tomorrow morning and my temps are still high, then I really don't know...


----------



## Emiloo

Eeek Faith, congratulations! Looking forward to seeing your test on Wednesday!


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> Eeek Faith, congratulations! Looking forward to seeing your test on Wednesday!

Thank you Emiloo :hugs:


----------



## LynAnne

Mommychris: Congrats!! H&H 9 months!

faith: That's great news! Hope the test on Wednesday gives you a fantastic :bfp:

Emiloo: Thanks! I'm so nervous about testing tomorrow. I don't want my little pink line to have disappeared. I want it to be so dark!! I have a good feeling about this month for you. I have everything crossed! Plus, it'd be good to be bump buddies too!!

EElse: Thanks. Me too!


----------



## EElse

Congratulations Faith! I hope that everything works out for you! :hugs:

Emiloo: Good luck and I hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay! Congratulations on the new BFPs!!!


----------



## SilasLove

I do not temp, and rarely do ovulation tests but I decided to torture myself this month. We bd'ed enough I am sure for whenever I ovulated, and if I haven't yet then we will bd for that too.


----------



## willowtree24

Af got me unfortunately count me out :-( good luck everyone congratulations to those ladies with bfps . Hugs for those who got the witch !!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I think I had a chemical. BFP on Fri but BFN today. AF due Wed but wont be surprised if she is a few days late.


----------



## KrissyB

The :witch: got me as well.
Good luck to those left testing this month.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aww, I'm sorry Kozmik :hugs:


----------



## nmv

Meant to mention, the :witch: arrived for me...


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry ladies!


----------



## LynAnne

I took another test this morning and it was an undeniable :bfp: 
I'm a little concerned that it's taken until 17dpo to get a proper BFP though (it's not stronger than the control line or whatever) so I'm only cautiously excited. There's definitely been progression from Sunday at 15dpo though so I've got my fingers crossed that this is my sticky bean and it was just late implantation.


----------



## FabPop

Yay! Congratulations on the new bfp's!


----------



## AngelOb

Yay lynanne that's really exciting news!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congrats LynAnn!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Sorry to everyone the witch got. Fx'd you get your bfp next cycle.

Afm I hate the two week wait. I feel pregnant but probably wishful thinking...


----------



## faith2015

So I couldn't wait until tomorrow, I tested this morning :bfn: , I thought I seen something (squinter eyes) but I think at 11 DPO it would of been there for sure and more noticeable. I am done doing this to myself!!! I will re-test when AF is 1 WEEK LATE!!! AF is due Thursday, 2 more days.


----------



## Emiloo

faith2015 said:


> So I couldn't wait until tomorrow, I tested this morning :bfn: , I thought I seen something (squinter eyes) but I think at 11 DPO it would of been there for sure and more noticeable. I am done doing this to myself!!! I will re-test when AF is 1 WEEK LATE!!! AF is due Thursday, 2 more days.

My AF is due tomorrow or Thurs and am 10dpo today! Did the first tests today and also thought _maaybe_ I could see the start of something on the FRER. Now going mad!! :haha:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Emiloo your chart is looking promising! I hope it is the start of your BFP!


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait until tomorrow, I tested this morning :bfn: , I thought I seen something (squinter eyes) but I think at 11 DPO it would of been there for sure and more noticeable. I am done doing this to myself!!! I will re-test when AF is 1 WEEK LATE!!! AF is due Thursday, 2 more days.
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow or Thurs and am 10dpo today! Did the first tests today and also thought _maaybe_ I could see the start of something on the FRER. Now going mad!! :haha:Click to expand...

I used a FRER also!!! And I am also going mad :growlmad::blush:


----------



## aley28

EElse, I know this is from a couple days ago (sorry!!) but it sounds to me like just a light period?? I had that happen to me at the start of January -- I usually have full flow for 3 days and light for for a day and then a couple days of spotting... and in January I had 2 days of bleeding and then I was spotting for 2 days and then it was over. :wacko: 

AngelOB, I hope you get your BFP this month!! :dust:

Congratulations, mommychris!!! :yipee: :bfp:

Silaslove, the OPKs do add some stress in, don't they? Hopefully you conceived already and won't need them!! :dust:

I'm sorry AF arrived, willowtree, KrissyB and nmv! :hugs:

Kozmik, you aren't out until AF arrives!! I hope it wasn't a chemical. :hugs: Keep us updated!!

:yipee: Congratulations LynAnne!!! :bfp: I hope this is a super sticky bean for you!! It sounds like it was late implantation to me :flower: 

Emillie, I hate the 2ww too. :wacko: I hope your pregnant feeling is a good sign! :hugs:

faith, you wouldn't necessarily have a dark line at 11DPO! There's still hope! :hugs:

Emiloo, post a pic of your maybe-line?!? :thumbup: FX'd!!! Your chart really does look promising! :happydance:





I apologize for being absent lately, ladies! This pregnancy is making me feel very sick, so I spend most of my time running to the toilet or laying around moaning and reading books. :blush:


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks ladies, my chart is looking good! 

Cant upload a pic at work but heres a link to my journal... you may not see anything at all lol its so faint Im really questioning if its there at all lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2259777-emiloos-ttc-journal-our-first-lo-140.html


----------



## aley28

Emiloo, I do think I see something on the first FRER pic! FX'd!! :happydance:


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks ladies. I've got everything crossed that this is my sticky bean!


----------



## Emiloo

Thanks Aley! Hopefully my next tests will be a bit more obvious!!

LynAnne I have a feeling it will be!! :hugs: enjoy your BFP- youre PREGNANT!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats LynAnne & to all the bfp. Fx for rest of us & sorry to those who got af. 

8dpo tomorrow for me might do a frer or might wait till 9dpo so nervous anyway will update when i do. 
Another question anyone tried or had success with soy isoflavones?


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> Thanks ladies, my chart is looking good!
> 
> Cant upload a pic at work but heres a link to my journal... you may not see anything at all lol its so faint Im really questioning if its there at all lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2259777-emiloos-ttc-journal-our-first-lo-140.html

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150324_060603_zpsh35byo59.jpg 
i feel like i see the same in your test as i do mine, but im right along with you, is it even there ?!


----------



## Emiloo

Haha they are so similar, did you just take apart my test and take a pic? :haha: when are you testing again?


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> Haha they are so similar, did you just take apart my test and take a pic? :haha: when are you testing again?

:rofl: In the mornings my vision is the worst, I always take the strip out :haha: But how crazy is that?!?! They are like the same!!! My OB told me to test Wednesday morning, and of course I didn't make it :haha: AF is due Thursday, I was telling myself I will test again if AF is a week late, buttttt I doubt that will happen so I am sure Ill test Friday morning if AF doesn't come by then.


----------



## twickywabbit

Well ladies, I don't want to get a tad excited but....I am late and my right breast is leaking. 0_o Is it a good sign? haha


----------



## Emiloo

twickywabbit... that must be a good sign!! Have you tested yet??

faith no way could I wait a week lol! I'm testing tonight with an IC and tomorrow with a FRER or similar, Im too impatient!! I waited til 10dpo though, that's good for me :haha:


----------



## Emiloo

Just put this mornings FRER on Countdown and it seems people are just as unsure about my test as us! 40% think positive, 40% negative, 20% unsure 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...p=1&uid=196572


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> twickywabbit... that must be a good sign!! Have you tested yet??
> 
> faith no way could I wait a week lol! I'm testing tonight with an IC and tomorrow with a FRER or similar, Im too impatient!! I waited til 10dpo though, that's good for me :haha:

I am scared to test again :cry: , DH goes for a sperm analysis tomorrow morning. If its a :bfn: I will have to do my 4th round of clomid, but 100mg not 50mg, and then I have to have Hysterosalpingogram 7 days after AF. So to be honest I am soooo scared for that BFN :shrug:

I have so many IC, so maybe Ill test with you tomorrow morning ;) :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Faith - If you do need an HSG next cycle, it's not all bad. They say the cycle after you get one you are super fertile - lots of ladies get :bfp:s that month! Plus, if you do end up that route - see if you can find out what method they use. There's a method where they inflate a little balloon and one where they don't. It's a short procedure and most of the discomfort goes away as soon as it's done either way... but if they don't use a balloon the procedure is pretty much a breeze.
FXed you don't need to worry about it regardless, definitely not out until AF flow shows and you still have time.


----------



## faith2015

KrissyB said:


> Faith - If you do need an HSG next cycle, it's not all bad. They say the cycle after you get one you are super fertile - lots of ladies get :bfp:s that month! Plus, if you do end up that route - see if you can find out what method they use. There's a method where they inflate a little balloon and one where they don't. It's a short procedure and most of the discomfort goes away as soon as it's done either way... but if they don't use a balloon the procedure is pretty much a breeze.
> FXed you don't need to worry about it regardless, definitely not out until AF flow shows and you still have time.

Have you had one before? Its awesome to hear from people who has had it, it kinda relieves some stress!! my OB said she will have to put a catheter in my cervix and release dye, if she sees blockages then she will release an oil based dye to see if that will open it up! I have heard so many :bfp: stories after this procedure so my FX !! I remember like 3 years ago I was looking into an IUD and all I remember was the pain of my OB trying to get it in place and he couldnt. If it feels anything like that, then I will just die :rofl:

I just feel the AF pains coming!! grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## KrissyB

Faith - I did have one back in October. And while I didn't get a bfp, I was ovulating late and having short LPs at the time, and it was the only cycle where I had a regular ovulation and a slightly longer LP before starting meds so I could see it distinctly made a difference. Sounds like your doc does it the way without the balloon! There's still a little pinching involved, but no matter how it feels it's MUCH easier than the balloon method, and it is a really quick procedure.


----------



## faith2015

KrissyB - Thank you for that!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Faith, I have also heard that women are extra fertile after the HSG too... FX'd!! Although ideally you're already pregnant and won't even need it :dust:

Emiloo, I'm excited for your tests tomorrow! :winkwink:

LynAnne, I have a good feeling about this BFP for you!! Sticky :dust:

Twickywabbit, the boob leakage sounds like a good thing! :winkwink: As, of course, does AF being late. :test:


----------



## SilasLove

Got a positive opk today! My first in these cycles ttc! Im feeling optimistic all of a sudden!


----------



## faith2015

aley28 said:


> Faith, I have also heard that women are extra fertile after the HSG too... FX'd!! Although ideally you're already pregnant and won't even need it :dust:
> 
> Emiloo, I'm excited for your tests tomorrow! :winkwink:
> 
> LynAnne, I have a good feeling about this BFP for you!! Sticky :dust:
> 
> Twickywabbit, the boob leakage sounds like a good thing! :winkwink: As, of course, does AF being late. :test:

&#9825;&#9825; thank you


----------



## pradabooties

Hi everyone

I could really use some help as I'm very baffled right now! 

Last time I posted on this thread AF was late but I hadn't tested yet. Well yesterday with AF a full week late I tested at night and BFN - I was honestly surprised and thought well I'll try with in the morning as they recommend. 

So I tested this morning with AF 8 days late and BFN :\ I'm just really baffled and surprised. I was pretty damn sure - I'm in the not trying not preventing category so I can't say I'm beyond devastated or anything but I am a bit upset mostly because I am so confused! 

Has anyone got a BFP after BFN's at 8 days late? Or does anyone know what on earth is going on?! lol


----------



## ellla

Hello ladies! I just joined the forum, TTC our #1, had 3 MCs. 
I realized that what I need now is to join a group of women who understand what I am going through!

I will be testing on March 28.


----------



## SilasLove

Welcome ellla and best of luck!


----------



## KrissyB

prada- how are you determining if you are late? Even if you have "regular" cycles, the number of days before you ovulate can change in any given month. It's only the days after ovulation that are truly constant. Maybe you just had a late ovulation this month. No matter what though, you're not out until the :witch: shows - so good luck! :dust:


----------



## pradabooties

KrissyB said:


> prada- how are you determining if you are late? Even if you have "regular" cycles, the number of days before you ovulate can change in any given month. It's only the days after ovulation that are truly constant. Maybe you just had a late ovulation this month. No matter what though, you're not out until the :witch: shows - so good luck! :dust:

Hi KrissyB, thanks for your reply! I am fairly sure I ovulated on time because I had light spotting for a day in late Feb and that made me wonder so I downloaded a fertility tracking app and aligned with my last period it was to the day spot on for ovulation. I could be wrong, but that's what I was going from :) But I'll keep that in mind! I've been reading some women don't get a BFP til 2-3 weeks late so its all quite confusing


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am having a very frustrating day.


----------



## aley28

SilasLove :happydance: Yay for the +OPK!! Get some more BDing in, and I hope you catch the eggy this cycle!! :dust:

pradabooties, unfortunately as you aren't certain of when ovulation happened, its impossible to say what could be going on! Most likely, you merely ovulated late and so AF will be "late". Other possibilities are that you're one of the few women who have to be REALLY late for a BFP, or possibly that you haven't ovulated at all.
I would say your best bet is to just wait it out and keep on BD'ing, just in case :winkwink:... and keep testing once a week or so until you get a BFP or AF arrives. In the meantime, try to be as low stress as possible and get plenty of sleep. My ovulation day was delayed by *22* days later than usual this cycle because my sleep was being disrupted. I ovulated after 4 nights of good sleep.
I hope you get an answer soon!! Waiting one way or the other sucks :wacko: :hugs:

:wave: Heya ellla!! I've put you down for the 28th -- good luck this cycle, I hope you get your rainbow sticky bean :hugs: :dust:

Emillie :hugs: I'm sorry that you've had a frustrating day! Feel free to vent here :flower:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> SilasLove :happydance: Yay for the +OPK!! Get some more BDing in, and I hope you catch the eggy this cycle!! :dust:
> 
> pradabooties, unfortunately as you aren't certain of when ovulation happened, its impossible to say what could be going on! Most likely, you merely ovulated late and so AF will be "late". Other possibilities are that you're one of the few women who have to be REALLY late for a BFP, or possibly that you haven't ovulated at all.
> I would say your best bet is to just wait it out and keep on BD'ing, just in case :winkwink:... and keep testing once a week or so until you get a BFP or AF arrives. In the meantime, try to be as low stress as possible and get plenty of sleep. My ovulation day was delayed by *22* days later than usual this cycle because my sleep was being disrupted. I ovulated after 4 nights of good sleep.
> I hope you get an answer soon!! Waiting one way or the other sucks :wacko: :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Heya ellla!! I've put you down for the 28th -- good luck this cycle, I hope you get your rainbow sticky bean :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Emillie :hugs: I'm sorry that you've had a frustrating day! Feel free to vent here :flower:

I will vent maybe it will feel better. Okay so I am a nanny for my cousin. She is so clueless on being a mom well because she doesn't have to be. She brings him to my house while she works because she wasn't going to be able to pay me enough to drive to her house. Plus she said it would be easier to just bring him to me. I am perfectly okay with that. Well when she picks him up she takes him to her mom's house and her mom gives him a bath and takes care of him then around her bed time she takes him home and her husband tAkes care of him until she goes asleep. She feeds and changes him over night. She has never bathed him either I do or her mother does. She had never clipped his nails because I do. He spends the weekends with her husband or her mom. Okay now I rambled far to long. My frustration is Friday I asked her to bring me some extra clothes because she took all I had here and I don't know why. I reminded her Sunday and she forgot the. Yesterday so I remind her last night and this morning. She bring them finally. He spits up everywhere and I go to put the clothes on and realized they are two sizes to small. He wears 9-12 months depending on the outfit. She brought 3-6month clothes then swore I was putting them on wrong and she tried when she got here and said they must have shrunk. I was like they didn't shrink he isn't in that size. She said they are his size. I was like he hasn't been in that size for a while. She was denying the whole time that she brought the wrong size even thought the tag says it is 3-6 months she swears they are 12 month outfit and they shrunk or I did something to them I was like whatever can you bring some more tomorrow. Mind you I had to cancel my specialist appt and it couldn't be rescheduled because they are booked because I had no clothes and he spit up as I was putting him in his car seat to leave. I love watching the baby and loved the baby so I don't want to stop watching him. But it is frustrating to deal with all of this and try for an baby knowing that she tried for him and yet she doesn't want to take care of him.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

That was way a really long rant.


----------



## EElse

Congratulations LynAnne! :flower:

Welcome Ella! :hi:

Emilie: :hugs: She really doesn't sound like she actually wants to be a mother. I'm sorry that it got so frustrating for you but I'm glad that the baby actually has someone looking after him who cares! Good luck to you!

aley: Thanks! It gives me a slight bit of hope because if I'm not mistaken, after your short AF, you got your bfp..? I can always hope! :haha:

AFM: CD 6 here, nothing exciting...


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EElse said:


> Congratulations LynAnne! :flower:
> 
> Welcome Ella! :hi:
> 
> Emilie: :hugs: She really doesn't sound like she actually wants to be a mother.  I'm sorry that it got so frustrating for you but I'm glad that the baby actually has someone looking after him who cares! Good luck to you!
> 
> aley: Thanks! It gives me a slight bit of hope because if I'm not mistaken, after your short AF, you got your bfp..? I can always hope! :haha:
> 
> AFM: CD 6 here, nothing exciting...

Originally she wasn't going to have biological kids because she didn't want to lose her body. Then her husband said that he wanted have biological kids . She finally talked him into a baby. Then she complained the whole time she was pregnant about being pregnant. She hated when the baby kicked. She even got her doctor to induce her at 36 weeks. Because she was anxious. She started crying hysterically in his office because she was tired of being pregnant. So he said she was being induced because of anxiety.


----------



## Emiloo

Im a nanny too Emilie!! Ever heard the advice "Never nanny for family"? :haha: she seems so frustrating :( sorry you have to put up with that.


----------



## Emiloo

Oh AFM- 11dpo, AF due today or tomorrow. Got BFN this morning and my temp nose dived :(


----------



## faith2015

ellla - hey!!! Good Luck on the 28th :dust:

Emiloo - I let you down :hugs: I couldn't test this morning!! I have just having symptoms that AF is about to show her face :growlmad: Sorry about your BFN!! I am hoping that next month will be different for us both!! FX and baby :dust: 
How many days is a normal cycle for you? I just bought a BBT thermometer, so I am going to try this temping stuff!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Emiloo said:


> Im a nanny too Emilie!! Ever heard the advice "Never nanny for family"? :haha: she seems so frustrating :( sorry you have to put up with that.

Being a nanny for family isn't bad. I have been a nanny for someone that isn't family way worse I am not as open and straight forward with them.. It isn't that she is family that is the problem any way. It is she doesn't care enough for her son to be a mom. With my cousin I am blunt. It is just like talking to a brick wall though.


----------



## Mom2sam

Emilie must be so frustrating hopefully she goes shopping & gets him the right size clothes. Wonder if her husband or mum have picked up on these things too & spoke to her. Hope someone gets through to her anyway. I dont understand if she cant spend any time with the child why she had him, that upsets me because they dont choose to be born so mother needs to stop being selfish & spend some time with her child


----------



## Mom2sam

8dpo i know it's early but tested & bfn will test again tomorrow. Tmi but Got lots of creamy cm today usually can go both ways for me but today it's alot more & thicker fx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Mom2sam said:


> Emilie must be so frustrating hopefully she goes shopping & gets him the right size clothes. Wonder if her husband or mum have picked up on these things too & spoke to her. Hope someone gets through to her anyway. I dont understand if she cant spend any time with the child why she had him, that upsets me because they dont choose to be born so mother needs to stop being selfish & spend some time with her child

I got 3-6 months ,6-9 Month,12 months outfits today. Her mom and husband have tried.


----------



## twickywabbit

Af is two days late, the leaking of my breast has decreased and I'm afraid to test :dohh:


----------



## Emiloo

faith2015 said:


> ellla - hey!!! Good Luck on the 28th :dust:
> 
> Emiloo - I let you down :hugs: I couldn't test this morning!! I have just having symptoms that AF is about to show her face :growlmad: Sorry about your BFN!! I am hoping that next month will be different for us both!! FX and baby :dust:
> How many days is a normal cycle for you? I just bought a BBT thermometer, so I am going to try this temping stuff!!

They seem to be between 23 and 26 days long, LP of 10-12 days, so should be here by tomorrow! 

I really hope we both don't get AF!! FX


----------



## Ckelly79

Stalking this thread ladies. Good luck to you all. Hope to see some more BFPs soon.
Aley how are you feeling lovely?


----------



## Emiloo

EmilieBrianne said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> Im a nanny too Emilie!! Ever heard the advice "Never nanny for family"? :haha: she seems so frustrating :( sorry you have to put up with that.
> 
> Being a nanny for family isn't bad. I have been a nanny for someone that isn't family way worse I am not as open and straight forward with them.. It isn't that she is family that is the problem any way. It is she doesn't care enough for her son to be a mom. With my cousin I am blunt. It is just like talking to a brick wall though.Click to expand...

Its horrible having to witness parents not wanting to look after their own kids. I look after my charges Mon- Thurs but the parents are very involved in their upbringing and try really hard when I'm not there. I guess all you can do is keep trying and hope that one day she realises :nope: Do you have him Monday to Friday? I hope tomorrow is better for you!!


----------



## Emiloo

twickywabbit said:


> Af is two days late, the leaking of my breast has decreased and I'm afraid to test :dohh:

The suspense is killing me! Teeeeessssttttt! :haha:


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> ellla - hey!!! Good Luck on the 28th :dust:
> 
> Emiloo - I let you down :hugs: I couldn't test this morning!! I have just having symptoms that AF is about to show her face :growlmad: Sorry about your BFN!! I am hoping that next month will be different for us both!! FX and baby :dust:
> How many days is a normal cycle for you? I just bought a BBT thermometer, so I am going to try this temping stuff!!
> 
> They seem to be between 23 and 26 days long, LP of 10-12 days, so should be here by tomorrow!
> 
> I really hope we both don't get AF!! FXClick to expand...

Mine is roughly 26-27 days, give or take a 33cycle maybe 2 times a year. Af should be here in the AM!! I hope we dont either, but I feel it coming :cry: The only thing weird, is I am having leg and arm cramps <- very new symptom for me


----------



## MSMonkey9311

Testing March 27th... 2 days away. Trying to stay positive as this was my first IVF transfer.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Emiloo said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> Im a nanny too Emilie!! Ever heard the advice "Never nanny for family"? :haha: she seems so frustrating :( sorry you have to put up with that.
> 
> Being a nanny for family isn't bad. I have been a nanny for someone that isn't family way worse I am not as open and straight forward with them.. It isn't that she is family that is the problem any way. It is she doesn't care enough for her son to be a mom. With my cousin I am blunt. It is just like talking to a brick wall though.Click to expand...
> 
> Its horrible having to witness parents not wanting to look after their own kids. I look after my charges Mon- Thurs but the parents are very involved in their upbringing and try really hard when I'm not there. I guess all you can do is keep trying and hope that one day she realises :nope: Do you have him Monday to Friday? I hope tomorrow is better for you!!Click to expand...

Yes I have Monday through Friday.


----------



## Emiloo

faith2015 said:


> Emiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> ellla - hey!!! Good Luck on the 28th :dust:
> 
> Emiloo - I let you down :hugs: I couldn't test this morning!! I have just having symptoms that AF is about to show her face :growlmad: Sorry about your BFN!! I am hoping that next month will be different for us both!! FX and baby :dust:
> How many days is a normal cycle for you? I just bought a BBT thermometer, so I am going to try this temping stuff!!
> 
> They seem to be between 23 and 26 days long, LP of 10-12 days, so should be here by tomorrow!
> 
> I really hope we both don't get AF!! FXClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is roughly 26-27 days, give or take a 33cycle maybe 2 times a year. Af should be here in the AM!! I hope we dont either, but I feel it coming :cry: The only thing weird, is I am having leg and arm cramps <- very new symptom for meClick to expand...

Well you never know, Ive seen alot of people feel AF coming and then it never does!! Especially with your weird cramps!!

Mine should at least start making an appearance by tomorrow midday so guess we shall see soon!!


----------



## aley28

Emillie, that IS frustrating. :hugs: She sounds like she goes to lengths to avoid being fully involved. Its people like that that I hope stick to having just one kid... clearly they can't even handle that much. :nope:

EElse, yes!! I had a super short AF, then a really long cycle, but that is the cycle I conceived. I've not tried to puzzle out how/if the two are related, but I hope it gives you hope! :dust:

Emiloo, I'm sorry for the BFN and the temp dip!! :hugs: I hope AF stays away even so!

Mom2sam, FX'd the extra CM means BABY! :dust: I've only JUST started getting CM -- been bone dry "down there" since ovulation, which is just weird! :haha:

Twickywabbit, TEST! AF being late is one of the best signs -- far more reliable than leaky breasts! :dust:

CKelly :wave: Heya! I'm feeling terrible :rofl: I'm sick every morning, nauseous all day long, and starving in the evenings. I'm flopping around in my sleep a lot, which is causing my husband to whine about it in the mornings, and my face is broke out like it hasn't been since I was 15. :blush: But I don't mind any of it (except the acne, I really hate that :haha:) ... the throwing up is unpleasant, but it reassures me that everything is OK at least. I'm so far behind in all the threads I follow on here, I'm NEVER gonna get caught up!! :blush:
I got word today that our oldest dog has cancer and has up to 6 months left (but likely much less than that). Been a rough day :nope:

:wave: Hey MSMonkey!! I hope you had a successful IVF... good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## danielle1984

AF finally show up today. Now I can focus on next month, got lots of opk! I'm sad about af but we hardly bd this month, it was a crazy busy month.


----------



## aley28

Aw, sorry AF showed danielle!! But hopefully next month won't be so crazy and with the OPKs you'll have better luck! :dust:


----------



## ellla

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies!

Not feeling very optimistic this month. I have been feeling pretty angry lat couple of days, and this is usually a sign of a pms and not a pregnancy for me. On the other hand, each of my pregnancies have been different, so I guess there is still hope! few more days to go!


----------



## SilasLove

OH and I haven't bd'ed since getting the +opk. :( 
But, tonight it IS going to happen! :haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

Moment of truth tomorrow morning. Deciding to test since ive Been leaking from the right breast, been really tired, and now am laying in bed with bad pelvic pain. I am 2 days late and not so much as light spotting...i usually start spotting a couple of days before af but this time nada. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ckelly79

Aley it's weird isn't it when it comes to pregnancy progression we really don't mind feeling like crap ;)
Sorry to hear about your dog too I can imagine that's tough right now thinking of u x
Twiclyrabbit fx im stalking :)


----------



## EElse

Aley: Thanks! :flower: I'm sorry to hear about your dog. Massive :hugs:

twickywabbit: :test: I'll keep my fx for you!!

SilasLove: Hope you caught that eggy in time and get your :bfp:!

danielle: Good luck for the coming month, I hope you get your :bfp:

ella: Sorry that you feel as if you're out, I'll keep my fx that it's pregnancy symptoms and not AF... :hugs:


----------



## twickywabbit

Well ladies, bfn. :(. still no sign of af but I think my body is just playing jokes on me this month. Cruel joke, haha.


----------



## faith2015

AF was due this morning and nothing! which is weird because she always shows her face when (TMI) I have my first morning poo :haha: 

I woke up at 4am from my arms being alseep ? No clue whats going on there maybe I need to eat banana's , oh wait is that just for charlie horses?

I am going to test with a IC in the AM if AF doesn't show, I am usually clockwork! I also read clomid can postpone AF, but we will have answers tomorrow! 

I just want either that :bfp: or the :witch: to show


----------



## Emiloo

The witch has shown for me ladies. Booooooo. Onto cycle #5!! 

I hope you get your BFP Faith!

Sorry about the BFN twickywabbit. I hope you get some answers soon!!


----------



## faith2015

Emiloo said:


> The witch has shown for me ladies. Booooooo. Onto cycle #5!!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP Faith!
> 
> Sorry about the BFN twickywabbit. I hope you get some answers soon!!

I am sorry Emiloo and Twickywabbit :hugs:

Emiloo thank you sweetie


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey ladies!!! I am now part of the April thread but I still stalk this one! 

Aley so sorry to hear about your four legged kiddo your family will be in my thoughts for sure!:hugs:


AFM!!!!! BIG NEWS HERE! AF finally arrived!!! After a 50 day cycle and a hormone pill called provera and a bunch of lab test the witch is here! I never thought I could be so excited to see her!!! I go for an ultrasound now to make sure everything looks good and if it does I will start Clomid days 3-7 and hope that I will get my baby finally!! If I do conceive this cycle I will be due on NYE! How exciting!!


----------



## aley28

ellla, mood swings are pretty typical during pregnancy. :winkwink: You're not out until the witch shows! FX'd! :dust:

SilasLove, I hope you got some :sex: in last night!! 

CKelly, it is weird! Usually when I'm sick I just want it to be over with -- now I get worried if I don't throw up every morning. :roll: 
And, thanks -- my oldest boy is super attached to this dog, so I'm researching how to help kids grieve. I'm hopeful that we'll have until summer before he starts declining - that would give the kids more time to love on him, and say good-bye. :wacko:

twickywabbit - Sorry about the BFN!! I hope your body isn't playing tricks on you -- not a nice trick to play, especially when you're TTC!! :wacko: :hugs:

faith, the arms being asleep is odd! Maybe its a sign?! My hands are asleep when I wake up often, but I think its because I lay on them :haha: I hope your IC in the morning is a :bfp:!!!

I'm sorry the witch showed, Emiloo!! :hugs:

mrsverhey :wave: thank you :hugs:
And HOORAY for AF! :haha: Crazy long cycles are no fun! I really hope the Clomid does the trick for you -- a NYE baby would be the best way to celebrate the New Year, wouldn't it?? :cloud9:


----------



## starryjune

So I *think* (hope, pray) I am now in the 2WW but FF hasn't confirmed O yet. If I did O, I did several days later than the latest I ever have, so I really thought I was out when my bbt plummeted after the usual time it rises. I hadn't gotten any +OPK before CD14 like I always do, so I assumed this cycle was out and wasn't going to test on CD15 (I actually thought the new batch of Wondfos I started this cycle were duds somehow, lol!). DH asked me to test and I got about 36 hours of very clear positives. I have still been taking one each morning and they are still dark, but no longer + as of Tues. morning. And, clearly you can see that after two huge temp drops coinciding with the +OPK, I have had two huge rises yesterday and again today. FX tomorrow's temp is still up and I get confirmed O. It's pretty freaky how extreme/different things are this cycle. And no post-O signs except my CM changed dramatically from wet/EW to very creamy. Here's a chart overlay of this cycle with other "typical" ones of mine...
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 68.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bluefish1980

Well ladies, got a nice, clear bfp this morning and then 2 hours later AF arrived. What a cruel joke!

With such long cycles (38 days) I'm not sure if I'll make the April thead but I'll stalk.

Good luck to those still in the tww.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## faith2015

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::dust:


----------



## JaiParvati

Might have an :angel: here, ladies. Keeping optimistic, but lots of red flags in early scans and betas. One more of each on Friday. :shrug:


----------



## aley28

starryjune, that does look like you've O'd!! A bit later than normal, but better late than never :winkwink: Good luck with the 2ww!! :dust:

bluefish, omg, cruelty! I'm sorry :hugs: Do you suppose it was a chemical, or a faulty test?!

Congratulations, tasha!!! :yipee: :bfp:

JaiPavarti :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get a miracle and everything turns out OK. Major :hugs: for the waiting period though -- that must be hell to go through!!


----------



## JaiParvati

aley28 said:


> JaiPavarti :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get a miracle and everything turns out OK. Major :hugs: for the waiting period though -- that must be hell to go through!!

Thank you! The rollercoaster of emotions, different opinions, no real conclusive answers, all the while still feeling quite pregnant symptomatically is rough. I have a wonderful DH and mom, as well as my best friend who is just now going through a early loss - lots of love & support to get me through.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So my cervix aches. That is weird right?


----------



## AngelOb

Tested again almost a week late hate to say it but I don't think I stand a chance with a bfn


----------



## ellla

Woohoo tasha!

JaiParvati - keeping my fingers crossed, I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, I haven't been on in a while, I figured I was out, but now I'm terrified and freaking out. I've been having horrible pains, sickness and in general feeling crappy. I have BFP Test Sticks (thats the name) by Fairhaven Health. I took one cause ColbysMommy and I were talking about it and I just in general got itchy to test to put my mind at rest and not give myself false hope. THERE IS A LINE. I can see it with my own two eyes, but my cruddy camera isn't making it easy to pick up. I uploaded it here to use all the inversions and I want to say I see something, especially on the Lighten setting. People have said they had dye bleeding issues with this brand (not sure how since it passed the test line FIRST) resulting in false positives so I tried it with water and even my sons apple juice with other tests and nada, no line, not even a squinty of a squinter. These are supposed to be 20MIU. Thoughts? Anyone use this brand or know of it? If you don't see a line, it's ok, sugar coating won't do me any good lol Thanks all!


----------



## SilasLove

Aww navy :hugs: hope you get answers!

Officially in my 2ww now. OH and I were able to bd, so all is well there.


----------



## teamdavis

Navy- definitely see a line!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## EElse

I see a line navy, especially if I click the 'lighten' option - makes it clearer.

Congrats!! Hope it's a sticky bean for you!


----------



## FabPop

Yay more bfp's ladies! Congratulations! Sorry to those who r out xx 
Navy I do see a line but without causing offence I remember u posting about a nasty period? If that's the case I would b worried it's just dye run, otherwise I'd say go see ur doc & I have my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## faith2015

Bfn and still no af grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NavyLadybug

FabPop said:


> Yay more bfp's ladies! Congratulations! Sorry to those who r out xx
> Navy I do see a line but without causing offence I remember u posting about a nasty period? If that's the case I would b worried it's just dye run, otherwise I'd say go see ur doc & I have my fingers crossed for u xx

FabPop, no offence taken at all, that's why I'm so confused! My period is always light (as in panty liners all day light) and for the most part it was this last time except for one day where it was really crampy and I passed a large clot, which again makes me so confused. I considered a dye run and I used other tests of the same brand (I have 20 or so) with water and even my sons juice but they were both negative. So unless pee can only cause a dye run I am completely stumped, which brings me to my next experiment. 

I peed one another an hour later, the line on the first one was so faint that if a positive showed up, it HAD to be a dye run, there's just no way there would be enough HCG. It was negative. I took another this morning at a 7 hour hold and I got a darker positive, still light, but dark enough for even my camera to see it. I'm so confused right now.

Uploaded latest tests here.
 



Attached Files:







10965742_1078321972185088_839145060_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Ckelly79

Navy sorry this is confusing u, I see that line quite clearly good luck x


----------



## Smille24

I haven't been on this thread in awhile. Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp:!

I was supposed to test on the 3rd but the :witch: got me 3 days earlier than expected. I am going to test on the 31st now. I am currently 9 dpo and at 6-7 dpo I had a pulling feeling in my lower abdomen accompanied by lower back pain. I am hoping it was implantation but no spotting. The past day I've been craving sugar and I'm usually opposite. ..I love salty things. Last night I woke up sweating to death and for some reason I am very itchy on and around my bbs. I hope these are good signs.


----------



## Smille24

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

That is a clear :bfp:. Congrats!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so it is hard to see it in picture. But I there is a line in person. Maybe I just have wishful thinking. I am 8 dpo give or take a day. I just don't want to be disappointed again. Because I convinced myself something is there. But I can't resist taking tests lol.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150327_002.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> FabPop said:
> 
> 
> Yay more bfp's ladies! Congratulations! Sorry to those who r out xx
> Navy I do see a line but without causing offence I remember u posting about a nasty period? If that's the case I would b worried it's just dye run, otherwise I'd say go see ur doc & I have my fingers crossed for u xx
> 
> FabPop, no offence taken at all, that's why I'm so confused! My period is always light (as in panty liners all day light) and for the most part it was this last time except for one day where it was really crampy and I passed a large clot, which again makes me so confused. I considered a dye run and I used other tests of the same brand (I have 20 or so) with water and even my sons juice but they were both negative. So unless pee can only cause a dye run I am completely stumped, which brings me to my next experiment.
> 
> I peed one another an hour later, the line on the first one was so faint that if a positive showed up, it HAD to be a dye run, there's just no way there would be enough HCG. It was negative. I took another this morning at a 7 hour hold and I got a darker positive, still light, but dark enough for even my camera to see it. I'm so confused right now.
> 
> Uploaded latest tests here.Click to expand...

It is confusing but I see a line.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I ran to the store this morning when they opened and grabbed a FRER and Blue Dye test (I know blues are bad about false positives and evaps) and the consensus is in......... :bfn: There's not even a line on the blue dye. FRERs are 12MIU, the FH brand is supposed to be 20MIU, so I've have gotten a line on the FRER if I was pregnant. So I guess their just faulty tests.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> I ran to the store this morning when they opened and grabbed a FRER and Blue Dye test (I know blues are bad about false positives and evaps) and the consensus is in......... :bfn: There's not even a line on the blue dye. FRERs are 12MIU, the FH brand is supposed to be 20MIU, so I've have gotten a line on the FRER if I was pregnant. So I guess their just faulty tests.

I am sorry.


----------



## twickywabbit

Well guys went to Dr and had blood work done. Not pregnant. No sign of af and based on my blood work and history I might be going through early onset menopause. :( I'm 23 years old so it's a bit early. Really sad because I might not ever get pregnant again.


----------



## faith2015

twickywabbit & NavyLadybug I am really sorry :hugs: to you ladies!


----------



## Smille24

twickywabbit said:


> Well guys went to Dr and had blood work done. Not pregnant. No sign of ad and based on my blood work and history I might be going through early onset menopause. :( I'm 23 years old so it's a bit early. Really sad because I might not ever get pregnant again.

When I was in high school many years ago, a girl in my class was told she was going through menopause at 17 and would never conceive. Needless to say she has children. I would seek a second opinion.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

twickywabbit said:


> Well guys went to Dr and had blood work done. Not pregnant. No sign of af and based on my blood work and history I might be going through early onset menopause. :( I'm 23 years old so it's a bit early. Really sad because I might not ever get pregnant again.

I was told I went through early on set menopause at 20. For two years I had no period nothing. I was devastated. Then all of a sudden I got my period. I found out I had pcos,endometriosis,and a vitamin d deficiency. All can mimic menopause. If they are advanced enough. I went through 10 doctors before I finally got help. I now know I can get pregnant but recently found out that I have been having miscarriages because of a clotting disorder. But I never gave up. I kept getting more opinions until I got answers. I wish I got a different opinion in those two years I didn't have a period.


----------



## SilasLove

Im 2dpo and have some cramping today...but I figure its probably just gas or something :haha: definitely too early for it to be anything else.


----------



## FabPop

NavyLadybug said:


> I ran to the store this morning when they opened and grabbed a FRER and Blue Dye test (I know blues are bad about false positives and evaps) and the consensus is in......... :bfn: There's not even a line on the blue dye. FRERs are 12MIU, the FH brand is supposed to be 20MIU, so I've have gotten a line on the FRER if I was pregnant. So I guess their just faulty tests.

I'm sorry navy :-( faulty tests suck, I seem to get a couple with every cycle! xx


----------



## JaiParvati

No luck, another loss here. Just got two shots of methotrexate in the butt to treat an ectopic.


----------



## AngelOb

So sorry Navy and JaiParvati :hugs:

Hope that things get figure out twicky, that sounds so early for menopause onset...


----------



## ellla

I am so sorry JaiParvati...

Af arrived today - I will see some of you ladies in April!


----------



## Mom2sam

Just a quick update 11dpo & bfn i'l update once af arrives should be here 13dpo & join April thread


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry JaiParvati :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Navy, I'm sorry about the misleading test!! I'd throw the whole batch out :wacko:

AngelOB, I'm sorry for the BFN! :hugs:

Faith, I hope your BFN changes! Waiting for an answer one way or the other sucks :hugs:

:wave: Heya Smille24!! Those sound like promising signs - FX'd they mean a BFP for you! :dust:

Emillie, I hope this is a sticky bean for you!! :dust: Any new tests to show us?!

Twicky :hugs: I would also seek a second opinion! I hope they were wrong!! Can you get a hormonal panel done and see if its just an imbalance?!

SilasLove, it could be ovulation cramping still... I had it for several days around/after O Day! FX'd!!! :happydance:

JaiPavarti, I'm so sorry :hugs: Does the methotrexate mean you have to wait a couple months to TTC again? Again, so sorry for your loss. I hope you're doing OK :hugs:

Sorry AF arrived, ellla! I hope April showers BFPs all around :dust:

Mom2sam, I hope AF stays away!! :dust:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm feeling optimistic about this month. Probably because I finally got a +opk and I know I'm at least ovulating! I just hope its our month!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Navy, I'm sorry about the misleading test!! I'd throw the whole batch out :wacko:
> 
> AngelOB, I'm sorry for the BFN! :hugs:
> 
> Faith, I hope your BFN changes! Waiting for an answer one way or the other sucks :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Heya Smille24!! Those sound like promising signs - FX'd they mean a BFP for you! :dust:
> 
> Emillie, I hope this is a sticky bean for you!! :dust: Any new tests to show us?!
> 
> Twicky :hugs: I would also seek a second opinion! I hope they were wrong!! Can you get a hormonal panel done and see if its just an imbalance?!
> 
> SilasLove, it could be ovulation cramping still... I had it for several days around/after O Day! FX'd!!! :happydance:
> 
> JaiPavarti, I'm so sorry :hugs: Does the methotrexate mean you have to wait a couple months to TTC again? Again, so sorry for your loss. I hope you're doing OK :hugs:
> 
> Sorry AF arrived, ellla! I hope April showers BFPs all around :dust:
> 
> Mom2sam, I hope AF stays away!! :dust:

Nothing new. I am testing again with frer Monday. I think I may test with a cheapy in the morning.


----------



## faith2015

Still no af here grrrrr


----------



## aley28

SilasLove, I'm hopeful for you this month too!! :happydance:

Emillie, I can't wait to see Monday's test! :dust:

Faith :hugs: Frustrating!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> SilasLove, I'm hopeful for you this month too!! :happydance:
> 
> Emillie, I can't wait to see Monday's test! :dust:
> 
> Faith :hugs: Frustrating!

I can't wait either. I just feel like it will be negative.


----------



## SilasLove

5dpo here...im just hanging out. :haha: 

I think everyone has pretty much left though.


----------



## Smille24

Good luck Silas!

I'm 12 dpo and getting impatient. I took a test today on an ic and got a :bfn:. I am not convinced that I'm not pregnant. I'm going to buy an frer. Those cheapies tell me one thing but I feel another.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

How is everyone doing?

I am really cramping so bad I can hardly move. Typical af cramps. So I didn't test this morning. I just didn't want to waste a test.


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck Smille!

Sorry about your cramps Emilie.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - not sure if I ever came back to update this thread or not. But I'm moving on the April. I got a pos test on FRER but never got a pos on any other kind of test. AF arrived right on time so not sure what is up with that one FRER test I took. 

Anyway..off to join the April thread!

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Smille24

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies - not sure if I ever came back to update this thread or not. But I'm moving on the April. I got a pos test on FRER but never got a pos on any other kind of test. AF arrived right on time so not sure what is up with that one FRER test I took.
> 
> Anyway..off to join the April thread!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting!

That's so cruel. I am so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## HopeLove1

Last day of the month and I think I got my BFP but I don't know how to post a pic.


----------



## meek0104

hopelove, you click "Go advanced" and there is a paper clip symbol you will click that and choose browse it takes you to your pictures and select your picture then click upload. Once you submit your reply the picture will be attached. If it says file too large try cropping it or taking one from further away. Hope this helps!


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies I've been stalking all month as I've had nothing to update. I'm pretty sure AF is on her way as it's become common the day of AF to have pain on my right side where the ectopic was, assume it's from scar tissue. So starting a new cycle but we are taking a break from ttc. Good luck to all those who are out, and happy and healthy nine months to all those fortunate enough to conceive this cycle. God bless you all!


----------



## HopeLove1

Thanks meek0104 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SweetV

That looks positive to me! Congrats!


----------



## Smille24

I see it! Congrats!!!


----------



## HopeLove1

Thanks Smille24 and SweetV :happydance:


----------



## BabiesOneDay

ColbysMommy said:


> Is there anyone else here who suffers from PMDD? I do And usually have symptoms about a week or so before AF and it's about a week now and still no signs of my PMDD and I'm wondering if that could be a sign that I may be pregnant. I also do have other symptoms. Like CM, cramping, fatigue, headaches, some nausea (could be from headaches but I rarely get nauseous) dizziness, weakness, light headedNess. Some may just be my body tricking me because I want to be so bad. I just started trying this month. I am currently 8DPO.

Just stumbled upon this when searching for PMDD posts, bc I have it, too. Judging from your profile, I'm guessing you were pregnant? I had this happen during two cycles since we've been ttc and then period came early. One of them came with around 16 hours of the scariest depression I've ever felt in my life. Midwife suspects I may have had a chemical pregnancy. Interesting to see that PMDD does go away immediately for some moms upon conception.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Hope!!!


----------



## BabyBump2015

i see a line HopeLove1! congrats :hugs:


----------



## BabyBump2015

been away for a few, was supposed to test on the 21st but ovulated late and Im in my 2ww, 10 dpo or so, Im expecting AF any day now but i haven't felt like i usually do when Im expecting AF. dont want to get my hopes up. i tested yesterday night with clearblue but BFN, was originally going to test this morning but couldn't wait :nope: and now Im regretting wasting a test :dohh:

25 :bfp: is awesome, so sorry to those who miscarried, sending you massive hugs :hug: :hugs:

i will be moving on to the April thread, does anyone have the link?


----------



## Smille24

I got a bfn yesterday and decided to wait until af arrives or I'll test when I'm late. AF is supposed to be here tomorrow or the 2nd since I O'd late this month. So I'm out for March. If not pregnant I have to wait until May to ttc again. DH is going out of town for a couple of weeks for work and it's during my fertile window :-(


----------



## aley28

Hey ladies! Pregnancy is kicking my butt and I haven't even had the energy to get on the computer! :blush:

Emillie; any update? No sign of AF, I hope?! :dust:

Sorry AF gotcha, Kozmik... best of luck for April! :hugs:

:wave: Heya meek!! I hope the time off from TTC does you both some good! :hugs:

HopeLove; that looks like a BFP to me!! Have you tested again to confirm it?? Congrats!

BabyBump; I hope you get your BFP this month!! :dust: I'm stalking the April thread, so I'll see ya there!! :happydance:

Smille24 - I hope AF stays away for you!! Especially as having to miss your fertile window just sucks :hugs:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Hey ladies! Pregnancy is kicking my butt and I haven't even had the energy to get on the computer! :blush:
> 
> Emillie; any update? No sign of AF, I hope?! :dust:
> 
> Sorry AF gotcha, Kozmik... best of luck for April! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Heya meek!! I hope the time off from TTC does you both some good! :hugs:
> 
> HopeLove; that looks like a BFP to me!! Have you tested again to confirm it?? Congrats!
> 
> BabyBump; I hope you get your BFP this month!! :dust: I'm stalking the April thread, so I'll see ya there!! :happydance:
> 
> Smille24 - I hope AF stays away for you!! Especially as having to miss your fertile window just sucks :hugs:

No af. I plan on testing tomorrow. If I remember lol.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

This mornings test
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150401_004.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## aley28

Emillie, I'm not seeing anything on that test :( Do you see anything in person??


----------



## EmilieBrianne

aley28 said:


> Emillie, I'm not seeing anything on that test :( Do you see anything in person??

I think I do but I have line eye. I do know now that the other have dried they are indents.


----------



## pradabooties

The month of March is over but just wanted to do a last update before leaving! AF is now 16 days late! Still getting BFN's. I've read plenty about some women not getting BFP on HPT until very late/not at all so I am testing again next week at exactly 3 weeks late then taking myself to the doctor for blood tests x


----------



## mrsverhey

pradabooties said:


> The month of March is over but just wanted to do a last update before leaving! AF is now 16 days late! Still getting BFN's. I've read plenty about some women not getting BFP on HPT until very late/not at all so I am testing again next week at exactly 3 weeks late then taking myself to the doctor for blood tests x

You should join us in the April thread! Keep us informed and FX that this is your BFP in the making!


----------



## Child2Hold

AF got me in March. Currently in 2ww


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I miscarried :( x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I miscarried :( x

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## aley28

So sorry to hear that, tasha! :hugs: I hope you're OK!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Oh Tasha I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Tasha :hugs: 
Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## SweetV

I'm so sorry


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Tasha :(


----------



## Ckelly79

((((Hugs)))) tasha x


----------



## Smille24

Af was almost a week late due to late ovulation. On to the next cycle.


----------

